# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն >  Կլինի՞ արդյոք իշխանափոխություն

## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Եկեք այստեղ գնահատենք ընդիմության շանսերը իշխանափոխություն անելու:

----------


## Norton

էս մի քանի տարբերակ էլ կավելացնեի,միանշանակ չի կարելի ասել կլինի թե ոչ,բայց որ իշխանությունները երկրում հիմք չունեն էդ հաստատ,իրանք իրենց հույսը կրիմինալի վրա են դրել,իսկ տենց հիմիկվա Հայաստանի պաըմաններում երկար չեն ձգի.

----------

DavitH (27.11.2009)

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Ես անձամբ մտածում եմ, որ հնարավոր է իշխանափոխության երկու տարբերակ`
1. Իշխանությանը բռնի քայլերի դրդելու միջոցով կատաղեցնել ժողովրդի ավելի լայն զանգվածների և ապա իշխանությունը վերցնել ուժով` հեղափոխությամբ:
2. Երկիրը այնքան ժամանակ պահել լարվածության մեջ մինչև իշխանությունները կորցնեն իրենց կայունությունն ու լծակները: Հասցնել երկիրը տնտեսական ճգնաժամի և ապա հեշտությամբ և նորից ուժով (բայց արդեն սակավաթիվն էլ է բավական) դառնալ երկրի տերը:

Երկու պրոցեսներն էլ մանրից զարգանում եմ հիմա Հայաստանում, բայց ըստ իս ավելի ուժեղ է գործում 1-ը: Ու այդտեղ սխալ է թույլ տվել կառավարությունը, ի նկատի ունեմ մարդի 1-ի լրիվ անիմաստ ջարդերը, որոնք բացի ժողովրդին կատաղացնելուց ուրիշ էֆֆեկտ չունեցան մարդկանց վրա: Ու բազմաթիվ ձերբակալությունները դեր չեն ունենալու:

----------


## Artgeo

> էս մի քանի տարբերակ էլ կավելացնեի,միանշանակ չի կարելի ասել կլինի թե ոչ,բայց որ իշխանությունները երկրում հիմք չունեն էդ հաստատ,իրանք իրենց հույսը կրիմինալի վրա են դրել,իսկ տենց հիմիկվա Հայաստանի պաըմաններում երկար չեն ձգի.


Ժողովրդից է կախված։ Ուզենան սարեր շուռ կտան (քարի կտորների մասին խոսք չկա)… Ամեն ինչ միայն ու միայն ժողովրդի ձեռքն է։

----------

DavitH (27.11.2009)

----------


## Norton

> Ժողովրդից է կախված։ Ուզենան սարեր շուռ կտան (քարի կտորների մասին խոսք չկա)… Ամեն ինչ միայն ու միայն ժողովրդի ձեռքն է։


Համաձայն եմ դրա համար էլ ասում եմ միանշանակ չի, եթե ժողովուրդը նորից ոտքի կանգնեց սրանք չեն դիմանալու,դրա համար էլ ամեն ինչ անում են հավաքները խափանելու համար... հիմա իրանք մի ձև ունեն իշխանություն պահելու դա բռնապետությունն է, բայց բռնապետությունը Հայաստանի ռեսուրսներ ունեցող երկրում երկար չես պահի, մի խոսքով եթե նույնիսկ հիմա չլինի իշխանափոխություն,իշխանություները արդեն շատ լծակներ կորցրել են... իսկ ինչքան կմնան ղեկին համաձայն եմ ժողովրդից է կախված:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Համաձայն եմ դրա համար էլ ասում եմ միանշանակ չի,եթե ժողովուրդը նորից ոտքի կանգնեց սրանք չեն դիմանալու,դրա համար էլ ամեն ինչ անում են հավաքները խափանելու համար...հիմա իրանք մի ձև ունեն իշխանություն պահելու դա բռնապետությունն է, բայց բռնապետությունը Հայաստանի ռեսուրսներ ունեցող երկրում երկար չես պահի, մի խոսքով եթե նույնիսկ հիմա չլինի իշխանափոխություն, իշխանություները արդեն շատ լծակներ կորցրել են... իսկ ինչքան կմնան ղեկին համաձայն եմ ժողովրդից է կախված:


Համաձայն եմ, որ Հայաստանի նման երկրում, որի համար շատ կարևոր է արտասահմանից հոսող գումարները, այսպիսի բռնապետությունը երկար չի տևի:

----------


## Pchuk

*ՈՉ*: Ո՞վ կարա  :Think:  հեղափոխություն կազմակերպի: 5 տարի հետո կլինի նոր ընտրություններ, որին կհաղթի Սերժը կամ Սերժական մի մեկը, իսկ 10 տարի հետո պատմություննը նորից կկրկնվի և այդպես շարունակ, մինչև Հայաստանը գրավեն ու սեփական իշխանություն չունենանք:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> *ՈՉ*: Ո՞վ կարա  հեղափոխություն կազմակերպի: 5 տարի հետո կլինի նոր ընտրություններ, որին կհաղթի Սերժը կամ Սերժական մի մեկը, իսկ 10 տարի հետո պատմություննը նորից կկրկնվի և այդպես շարունակ, մինչև Հայաստանը գրավեն ու սեփական իշխանություն չունենանք:


Ինձ էլ թվումա, որ էս անգամին ժողովրդին չեն կարա լռեցնեն: Ու եթե անգամ լռեցնեն էլ, Սերժը երկար չի դիմանա, էս պայմաններում անհնար բանա: Սերժը ամեն դեպքում թռնելուա մինչև մյուս ընտրություններ, մենակ թե էդ ընթացքում  ժողովոորդը շատ չտուժի:  :Sad:

----------


## Pchuk

> Ինձ էլ թվումա, որ էս անգամին ժողովրդին չեն կարա լռեցնեն: Ու եթե անգամ լռեցնեն էլ, Սերժը երկար չի դիմանա, էս պայմաններում անհնար բանա: Սերժը ամեն դեպքում թռնելուա մինչև մյուս ընտրություններ, մենակ թե էդ ընթացքում  ժողովոորդը շատ չտուժի:


Եկեք ժողովուրդ բառը չօգտագործենք, որովհետև երբ ասվում է ժողովուրդ, հասկանում ենք բոլորին, իսկ այս դեպքում ոչ բոլորն են համաձայն ձեր ասածի հետ, մասնավորապես ես,որպես ժողովուրդ ասվածի ներկայացուցիչ համաձայն չեմ ձեր հետ ու ասեմ որ ահագին մարդ կա,որոնք էլի համաձայն չեն ձեր ասածի հետ:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Եկեք ժողովուրդ բառը չօգտագործենք, որովհետև երբ ասվում է ժողովուրդ, հասկանում ենք բոլորին, իսկ այս դեպքում ոչ բոլորն են համաձայն ձեր ասածի հետ, մասնավորապես ես,որպես ժողովուրդ ասվածի ներկայացուցիչ համաձայն չեմ ձեր հետ ու ասեմ որ ահագին մարդ կա,որոնք էլի համաձայն չեն ձեր ասածի հետ:


Ամեն մի իշխանափոխության, ցույցերի, միտինգների, բողոքների, հավաքների ժամանակ էլ լինում են մարդիկ, որոնք ունենում են հակառակ կարծիքը, օրինակ այս դեպքում` դու:  :Smile: 
Բայց հեչ էլ չի նշանակում, որ անխտիր բոլորը պիտի լինեն նույն կարծիքի, որ ես օգտագործեմ "ժողովուրդ" բառը: Ես հանգիստ օգտագործում եմ այն ու երբեք էլ ի նկատի չեմ ունենում ամբողջ ազգը, այնպես որ արխային  :Wink:

----------


## Pchuk

> Ամեն մի իշխանափոխության, ցույցերի, միտինգների, բողոքների, հավաքների ժամանակ էլ լինում են մարդիկ, որոնք ունենում են հակառակ կարծիքը, օրինակ այս դեպքում` դու: 
> Բայց հեչ էլ չի նշանակում, որ անխտիր բոլորը պիտի լինեն նույն կարծիքի, որ ես օգտագործեմ "ժողովուրդ" բառը: Ես հանգիստ օգտագործում եմ այն ու երբեք էլ ի նկատի չեմ ունենում ամբողջ ազգը, այնպես որ արխային


Լավ գոնե 50%+ լինի համաձայնվեմ քո հետ, բայց իրականում  :Smile: ...

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Լավ գոնե 50%+ լինի համաձայնվեմ քո հետ, բայց իրականում ...


Այ ցավդ տանեմ քել չխորանանք էս բառի իմաստների մեջ, ուղղակի իրար հասկանանք`
ես ժողովուրդ ասելով չեմ հասկանում անխտիր բոլորին, այլ այս ազգի մի ստվար զանգվածին
դու էլ ամեն անգամ էս բառը տեսնելուց իմացի, որ ես ամբողջ ազգին ի նկատի չունեի ու վերջ
 իրար հասկացանք  :Smile:  հա?

----------


## Pchuk

> Այ ցավդ տանեմ քել չխորանանք էս բառի իմաստների մեջ, ուղղակի իրար հասկանանք`
> ես ժողովուրդ ասելով չեմ հասկանում անխտիր բոլորին, այլ այս ազգի մի ստվար զանգվածին
> դու էլ ամեն անգամ էս բառը տեսնելուց իմացի, որ ես ամբողջ ազգին ի նկատի չունեի ու վերջ
>  իրար հասկացանք  հա?


Հարցը բառի մեջ չի, հարցը այն է , որ տեքստը կարդալուց տպավորություն է թե բոլորը դեմ են այս ամեն ինչին, բոլորին չի դզում ես վիճակը: Երևի հիմա ավելի լավ կհասկանանք իրար:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Հարցը բառի մեջ չի, հարցը այն է , որ տեքստը կարդալուց տպավորություն է թե բոլորը դեմ են այս ամեն ինչին, բոլորին չի դզում ես վիճակը: Երևի հիմա ավելի լավ կհասկանանք իրար:


Չգիտեմ քո մոտ ոնց, իմ մոտ տենց տպավորություն չի առաջանում:
Մի անգամ էլ եմ ասում, "ժողովուրդ" ասելով ի նկատի չունեմ ամբողջ ազգը, այլ միայն ազգի մի ստվար զանգված:

----------


## Fedayi

[QUOTE=Լ.յ.ո.վ.;687397]Ես անձամբ մտածում եմ, որ հնարավոր է իշխանափոխության երկու տարբերակ`
1. Իշխանությանը բռնի քայլերի դրդելու միջոցով կատաղեցնել ժողովրդի ավելի լայն զանգվածների և ապա իշխանությունը վերցնել ուժով` հեղափոխությամբ:
2. Երկիրը այնքան ժամանակ պահել լարվածության մեջ մինչև իշխանությունները կորցնեն իրենց կայունությունն ու լծակները: Հասցնել երկիրը տնտեսական ճգնաժամի և ապա հեշտությամբ և նորից ուժով (բայց արդեն սակավաթիվն էլ է բավական) դառնալ երկրի տերը:

 1-ինը անհնար եմ համարում այն պատճառով, որ ինչքան էլ "մեծ հաջողությունների" հասան ընդդիմադիրները, սակայն եղածը ընդհամենը 3-4 բալանոց երկրաշարժ էր "հեղափոխությունների սանդղակով", իսկ արտակարգ դրությունից հետո ընդդիմադիրները եթե չթուլացան, ապա հաստատ չհզորացան: Իսկ ուժային մարմինները զգոն են և, ըստ իս, նմանատիպ գործողությունները կասեցնելը մեծ դժվարություն չի ներկայացնի:
2-ն ավելի հեռանկարային է և որոշակի "հաջողություններ" արդեն կան, բայց, կրկին կարծում եմ, որ ընդդիմադիրներն այդչափ ներուժ չունեն:

----------


## Armenoid

ՈՉ իհարկե,հնարավոր չի,այ կանեք հետո հասեք արեցինք,հետո նոր կգրեք ՀԱՂԹԵԼ ԵՆՔ գոնե ետ ու-ն մի հանեք իսկական հայի խասյաթ միանգամից եվրոտեսիլն եմ հիշում 8-րդ տեղնեն բռնել սաղ գոռում են մենք ՀԱՂԹԵԼ ԵՆՔ:
2-րդ տեղը նախագահական ընտրություններում ամենևին էլ հաղթանակ չէ:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> 1-ինը անհնար եմ համարում այն պատճառով, որ ինչքան էլ "մեծ հաջողությունների" հասան ընդդիմադիրները, սակայն եղածը ընդհամենը 3-4 բալանոց երկրաշարժ էր "հեղափոխությունների սանդղակով", իսկ արտակարգ դրությունից հետո ընդդիմադիրները եթե չթուլացան, ապա հաստատ չհզորացան: Իսկ ուժային մարմինները զգոն են և, ըստ իս, նմանատիպ գործողությունները կասեցնելը մեծ դժվարություն չի ներկայացնի:
> 2-ն ավելի հեռանկարային է և որոշակի "հաջողություններ" արդեն կան, բայց, կրկին կարծում եմ, որ ընդդիմադիրներն այդչափ ներուժ չունեն:


1-ի հարցում մի հատ մեծ փաստ ես բաց թողում`
Եթե մինչև մարտի 1-ը ժողովրդի մի մեծ մասը անտարբեր էր, թե Սերժ-Լևոն պայքարում ով կհաղթի, ապա մարտի 1-ից հետո`տեսնելով սերժ-քոչարյան մարդասպանների իրական դեմքը, հաստատապես որոշեցին ազատվել այդ ստահակներից: Դրա համար էլ հիմա ընդդիմության թիվը բազմապատկվել է: 
Այնպես որ ընդիմության հետևորդները շատացել են, իսկ քաղբանտարկյալները ժամանակավոր երևույթ են: Վերջը 21-րդ դարն է:

2-ի համար էլ, որ գրում ես _"հաջողություններ" արդեն կան_, միթե չես գտնում, որ _"հաջողություն"_ բառը սխալ է ասված, որովհետև այդ անկայունությունների հետևանքով ժողովուրդը ուղղակիորեն տուժում է:

----------


## Fedayi

> 1-ի հարցում մի հատ մեծ փաստ ես բաց թողում`
> Եթե մինչև մարտի 1-ը ժողովրդի մի մեծ մասը անտարբեր էր, թե Սերժ-Լևոն պայքարում ով կհաղթի, ապա մարտի 1-ից հետո`տեսնելով սերժ-քոչարյան մարդասպանների իրական դեմքը, հաստատապես որոշեցին ազատվել այդ ստահակներից: Դրա համար էլ հիմա ընդդիմության թիվը բազմապատկվել է: 
> Այնպես որ ընդիմության հետևորդները շատացել են, իսկ քաղբանտարկյալները ժամանակավոր երևույթ են: Վերջը 21-րդ դարն է:
> 
> 2-ի համար էլ, որ գրում ես _"հաջողություններ" արդեն կան_, միթե չես գտնում, որ _"հաջողություն"_ բառը սխալ է ասված, որովհետև այդ անկայունությունների հետևանքով ժողովուրդը ուղղակիորեն տուժում է:


1-ինի համար. անձամբ ես, անկախ լրատվական բլոկադայից, հավատում եմ, որ ամեն ինչ էլ եղել է,հազար ու մի սրիկայություն երկու կողմից էլ, բայց անզեն աչքով տեսնում եմ, որ ծայրահեղ ընդդիմադիրների թվաքանակը փոքրանում է, թեև, կա նաև մեդալի հակառակ կողմը. ամենածայրահեղականների մարտական տրամադրվածությունը, հակառակը, զարթոնք է ապրում:
2-ի համար իզուր չէ, որ չակերտների մեջ եմ գրել` նկատի ունենալով հենց հասարակ ժողովրդի կրած և սպասվելիք հնարավոր զրկանքները:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> ՈՉ իհարկե,հնարավոր չի,այ կանեք հետո հասեք արեցինք,հետո նոր կգրեք ՀԱՂԹԵԼ ԵՆՔ գոնե ետ ու-ն մի հանեք իսկական հայի խասյաթ միանգամից եվրոտեսիլն եմ հիշում 8-րդ տեղնեն բռնել սաղ գոռում են մենք ՀԱՂԹԵԼ ԵՆՔ:
> 2-րդ տեղը նախագահական ընտրություններում ամենևին էլ հաղթանակ չէ:


Ճիշտա, չի դզում, որ ինչ-որ 8-րդ տեղ էինք բռնել ու սաղ գոռում էին հաղթել ենք:  :Bad: 
Ոչ էլ համաձայն եմ Լևոնականների ՀԱՂԹԵԼ ԵՆՔ կարգախոսի հետ: Ինչն ենք հաղթել? Հոգեբանական արգելքը? Թե Ավարայրի նման մի հատ էլ բարոյական հաղթանակ ենք տանելու? Վերջ տվեք:

Բայց "ՈՉ"-իդ հետ արդեն համաձայն չեմ, որովհետև չեմ տեսնում ոչ մի հիմնավորում: 
Ես 2 կետերով հիմնավորել էի իմ "ԱՅՈ"-ն ու դեռ շատ փաստերով կարող եմ բանավիճել իմ "ԱՅՈ"-ի համար: Դրա համար էլ կխնդրեի մինչև մեկի ուժերը թերագնահատելը գոնե մի երկու փաստ ունեցեք ձեռքի տակ:  :Wink: 

Հ.Գ. Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա լևոնականների ՀԱՂԹԵԼՈՒ ԵՆՔ /ՀԱՂԹԵԼ ԵՆՔ/ կարգախոսին, ապա իմացեք, որ եթե հիմա այսքան մարդիկ միացել են ձեզ, որպեսզի ազատվենք սերժ-քոչարյան զույգից, ապա ձեր հաղթելուց հետո ել միանալու ենք լևոն-վանո զույգից ազատվելու համար: Դրա համար էլ մանրից ընդունեք, որ լևոնականները չեն հաղթելու, այլ ժողովուրդն է հաղթելու:

----------


## Armenoid

դե ես ել իմ ՈՉ-ս մեկնաբանեմ և պաշտպանեմ
1-մեծ մասին ակտիվիստների ձերբակալել են և նույնիսկ ինձ ծանոթ շատ հարուստ մարդու ,որը գռզոից ոչ պակաս հարուստա և ոչ պակաս փողա ծախսել ՎԵՐՋԻՆ զգուշացումն են տվել ու ետել որ ինքը մենակ միանգամա գնացել միտինգի որպես հասարակ քաղաքացի
2-րդ արդեն գնացքը գնաց ուշ էէէէ անելիքը շուտ կանեին: շատ նախագաներ  արդեն շնորհավորել են նրան:
3-րդ  դուք անտեսում եք շատ մեծ զանգվածներ այս ֆորումի մեծ մասը ուսանողներ են որոնցից չի միայն կախված երկրի ապագան կան ավելի մեծ և ազդեցիկ զանգվածներ որոնց հետ չի կարելի հաշվի չնստել,որովհետև ուսանողները հհ-ի 20 տոկոսն են կազմում :Smile: 
4-րդ նա արդեն իր մի տեղը սուպեռ կլեյով կպցրելա նախագահական աթոռին և պոկ Չի գա
5-րդ դուք անտեսում եք մեծ տերություններին մեր ՊԱՊԱՅԻՆ ՌՈՒՍԱՍՏԱՆԻՆ,իսկ նա բացահայտ սերժի կողմնե, իսկ որ ամերիկան լտպ-ի ետի բնական ա,բայց իրանք դեռ հայաստանում ռուսից թույլ են և դերա համար այս անգամ կհաղթի սերժը այսինքն Ռուսաստանը



այս 5 - կետի վրա ե հիմնված իմ կարծիքը :Smile:

----------


## Sagittarius

Կարեւորը որ լինի ՀԵՂԱՓՈԽՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ, ոչ միայն իշխանության, այլեւ մեր բոլորի մտածելակերպի: Իսկ դա կլինի:

----------


## Kuk

> Ճիշտա, չի դզում, որ ինչ-որ 8-րդ տեղ էինք բռնել ու սաղ գոռում էին հաղթել ենք: 
> Ոչ էլ համաձայն եմ Լևոնականների ՀԱՂԹԵԼ ԵՆՔ կարգախոսի հետ: Ինչն ենք հաղթել? Հոգեբանական արգելքը? Թե Ավարայրի նման մի հատ էլ բարոյական հաղթանակ ենք տանելու? Վերջ տվեք:
> 
> Բայց "ՈՉ"-իդ հետ արդեն համաձայն չեմ, որովհետև չեմ տեսնում ոչ մի հիմնավորում: 
> Ես 2 կետերով հիմնավորել էի իմ "ԱՅՈ"-ն ու դեռ շատ փաստերով կարող եմ բանավիճել իմ "ԱՅՈ"-ի համար: Դրա համար էլ կխնդրեի մինչև մեկի ուժերը թերագնահատելը գոնե մի երկու փաստ ունեցեք ձեռքի տակ: 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա լևոնականների ՀԱՂԹԵԼՈՒ ԵՆՔ /ՀԱՂԹԵԼ ԵՆՔ/ կարգախոսին, ապա իմացեք, որ եթե հիմա այսքան մարդիկ միացել են ձեզ, որպեսզի ազատվենք սերժ-քոչարյան զույգից, ապա ձեր հաղթելուց հետո ել միանալու ենք լևոն-վանո զույգից ազատվելու համար: Դրա համար էլ մանրից ընդունեք, որ լևոնականները չեն հաղթելու, այլ ժողովուրդն է հաղթելու:


Ապե օրինակ ինձ դուրա գալիս էդ «Հաղթելու ենք» կամ «Հաղթել ենք» կարգախոսները, բայց ես դրանք ընդունում եմ ոչ թե որպես լևոնականների կարգախոս, այլ պայքարող ժողովրդի կարգախոս: Ու հիմա իմ շատ քիչ են լևոնականները, էդ ժողովուրդը, որ պայքարումա, չի պայքարում Լևոնի աթոռի համար, պայքարումա իրա գաղափարների համար: Ուղակի Լևոնը միակ քաղաքական դեմքն է, ով կարողացավ ժողովրդին համախմբել, թող մեկ ուրիշը 0,1 տոկոսով ավելի լավ, ճիշտ համախմբեր, ժողովուրդը կհասկանար այդ ու կհամախմբվեր նրա կողքին, բայց չկա այդպիսի մեկը, այդ դեպքում միակ ճանապարհը Լևոնի կողքին կանգնելն է, որը ամենևին էլ չի նշանակում դառնալ լևոնական:

Ավելացվել է 33 վայրկյան անց



> Ճիշտա, չի դզում, որ ինչ-որ 8-րդ տեղ էինք բռնել ու սաղ գոռում էին հաղթել ենք: 
> Ոչ էլ համաձայն եմ Լևոնականների ՀԱՂԹԵԼ ԵՆՔ կարգախոսի հետ: Ինչն ենք հաղթել? Հոգեբանական արգելքը? Թե Ավարայրի նման մի հատ էլ բարոյական հաղթանակ ենք տանելու? Վերջ տվեք:
> 
> Բայց "ՈՉ"-իդ հետ արդեն համաձայն չեմ, որովհետև չեմ տեսնում ոչ մի հիմնավորում: 
> Ես 2 կետերով հիմնավորել էի իմ "ԱՅՈ"-ն ու դեռ շատ փաստերով կարող եմ բանավիճել իմ "ԱՅՈ"-ի համար: Դրա համար էլ կխնդրեի մինչև մեկի ուժերը թերագնահատելը գոնե մի երկու փաստ ունեցեք ձեռքի տակ: 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա լևոնականների ՀԱՂԹԵԼՈՒ ԵՆՔ /ՀԱՂԹԵԼ ԵՆՔ/ կարգախոսին, ապա իմացեք, որ եթե հիմա այսքան մարդիկ միացել են ձեզ, որպեսզի ազատվենք սերժ-քոչարյան զույգից, ապա ձեր հաղթելուց հետո ել միանալու ենք լևոն-վանո զույգից ազատվելու համար: Դրա համար էլ մանրից ընդունեք, որ լևոնականները չեն հաղթելու, այլ ժողովուրդն է հաղթելու:


Ապե օրինակ ինձ դուրա գալիս էդ «Հաղթելու ենք» կամ «Հաղթել ենք» կարգախոսները, բայց ես դրանք ընդունում եմ ոչ թե որպես լևոնականների կարգախոս, այլ պայքարող ժողովրդի կարգախոս: Ու հիմա շատ քիչ են լևոնականները, էդ ժողովուրդը, որ պայքարումա, չի պայքարում Լևոնի աթոռի համար, պայքարումա իրա գաղափարների համար: Ուղակի Լևոնը միակ քաղաքական դեմքն է, ով կարողացավ ժողովրդին համախմբել, թող մեկ ուրիշը 0,1 տոկոսով ավելի լավ, ճիշտ համախմբեր, ժողովուրդը կհասկանար այդ ու կհամախմբվեր նրա կողքին, բայց չկա այդպիսի մեկը, այդ դեպքում միակ ճանապարհը Լևոնի կողքին կանգնելն է, որը ամենևին էլ չի նշանակում դառնալ լևոնական:

----------


## Armenoid

> Ապե օրինակ ինձ դուրա գալիս էդ «Հաղթելու ենք» կամ «Հաղթել ենք» կարգախոսները, բայց ես դրանք ընդունում եմ ոչ թե որպես լևոնականների կարգախոս, այլ պայքարող ժողովրդի կարգախոս: Ու հիմա շատ քիչ են լևոնականները, էդ ժողովուրդը, որ պայքարումա, չի պայքարում Լևոնի աթոռի համար, պայքարումա իրա գաղափարների համար: Ուղակի Լևոնը միակ քաղաքական դեմքն է, ով կարողացավ ժողովրդին համախմբել, թող մեկ ուրիշը 0,1 տոկոսով ավելի լավ, ճիշտ համախմբեր, ժողովուրդը կհասկանար այդ ու կհամախմբվեր նրա կողքին, բայց չկա այդպիսի մեկը, այդ դեպքում միակ ճանապարհը Լևոնի կողքին կանգնելն է, որը ամենևին էլ չի նշանակում դառնալ լևոնական:


դու ուղղակի չես հասկանում որ լևոնը պայքարումա աթոռի համար իսկ ձեզ օգտագործումա:իսկ հետո շատ լավ ել բոլոր պայքարողնրին կմոռանա

----------


## Sagittarius

> Հ.Գ. Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա լևոնականների ՀԱՂԹԵԼՈՒ ԵՆՔ /ՀԱՂԹԵԼ ԵՆՔ/ կարգախոսին, ապա իմացեք, որ եթե հիմա այսքան մարդիկ միացել են ձեզ, որպեսզի ազատվենք սերժ-քոչարյան զույգից, ապա ձեր հաղթելուց հետո ել միանալու ենք լևոն-վանո զույգից ազատվելու համար: Դրա համար էլ մանրից ընդունեք, որ լևոնականները չեն հաղթելու, այլ ժողովուրդն է հաղթելու:


Լյովի ասածի մեջ շատ ճիշտ բաներ կան: ՈՒ եթե դու ինձ էլ ես լեւոնական համարում, ապա իմացի, որ վաղը ես էլ քեզ հետ կլինեմ մինչեւ երկիրը երկիր չդառնա: Իսկ իմ ու քո նմաները անվերջ պայքարով անպայման երկիրը երկիր կդարձնեն:

----------


## Kuk

> դու ուղղակի չես հասկանում որ լևոնը պայքարումա աթոռի համար իսկ ձեզ օգտագործումա:իսկ հետո շատ լավ ել բոլոր պայքարողնրին կմոռանա


Ապեր ուրեմն աշխատի արտահայտություններիդ մեջ ավելի զգույշ լինես, որ վիրավորական արտահայտություններ թույլ չտաս, ու թեմայից չշեղվելով՝ լավ ձևերով շարունակենք քննարկել թեման:
     Ինձ ոչ ոք չի կարա օգտագործի :Angry2: 
     Էդ պարզա, որ ինքը իրա շահերն ու սպասելիքներն ունի այս ամենից, բայց որ ժողովուրդը անխելք չի ու ժողովուրդն էլ իրա շահերնա տեսնում էդ ամենից, դա էլ է փաստ, այլապես չէր կանգնի նրա կողքին:
     Թե ում ակնկալիքները որքանով իրականություն կդառնան կերևա դեպքերի զարգացման արդյունքում:

----------


## Smergh

> Եկեք ժողովուրդ բառը չօգտագործենք, որովհետև երբ ասվում է ժողովուրդ, հասկանում ենք բոլորին, իսկ այս դեպքում ոչ բոլորն են համաձայն ձեր ասածի հետ, մասնավորապես ես,որպես ժողովուրդ ասվածի ներկայացուցիչ համաձայն չեմ ձեր հետ ու ասեմ որ ահագին մարդ կա,որոնք էլի համաձայն չեն ձեր ասածի հետ:


Pchuk և Լ.Յ.Ո.Վ. ջան անիմաստ է դառնում Ձեր բանավեճը, երբ նայում ենք թե ի՞նչ ահավոր թանկ գին վճարեց մեր ժողովուրդը մարտի 1-ին՝ փրկելով մեր երկիրը վերահաս կործանումից… Մեզ այլևս ցնցումներ պետք չեն, պետք է մի փոքր հանգստանանք, գնահատենք կատարվածն ու վճռենք մեր անելիքը:
 Մեր քայլերը պետք է լինեն կշռադատված, հավասարակշռված, բազմակողմանի ու տրամաբանական վերլուծությունների արդյունքներ, որտեղ պետք է բացառվեն ատելությունն ու վրեժխնդրությունը, ազգը յուրայինների ու դավաճանների բաժանելու յուրաքանչյուր փորձ պետք է առաջին հերթին հակահարված ստանա հենց ժողովրդի կողմից: Մեր դեմ ծառացած խնդիրները բոլորն  ունեն մեկ լուծում՝ համախմբված ու միասնականորեն երկիրը դուրս բերել այս կործանարար վիճակից ու բնականոն քայլերով առաջ շարժվել:

----------


## Armenoid

ու ետ որոնքեն ժողովրդի սպասելիքները? մենակ սրանց ռադ անել բա հետո?հետո ել դրանց ռադ անել?լրիվ ոնցոր անեկդոտ լինի թե գիտե ձեռնոցա եսի լավը չի մյուսը հագնեմ?

----------


## Sagittarius

Ժողովուրդ սաղս էլ նույն բանն ենք ուզում՝  ունենալ լավ Հայաստան: Դե եկեք սաղս միանանք, անկախ թե ում ընտրողն ենք, ու ստեղծենք այնպիսի հասարակություն, որ ոչ թե մտածենք թե էսի լավն էնի վատն ա, էսի կգա կքանդի էնի չէ, այլ որ ով էլ լինի չի կարող երկրին վնաս տալ, որովհետեւ մենք թույլ չենք տա: Մտածում եք, որ եթե Բուշը կամ Մերկելը գան դառնան մեր երկրի նախագահ երկիրը երկիր կսարքեն , չեն սարքի մինչեւ մենք չպահանջենք: Սա մեր բոլորիս երկիրն է:

----------


## Kuk

> ու ետ որոնքեն ժողովրդի սպասելիքները? մենակ սրանց ռադ անել բա հետո?հետո ել դրանց ռադ անել?լրիվ ոնցոր անեկդոտ լինի թե գիտե ձեռնոցա եսի լավը չի մյուսը հագնեմ?


Ուրեմն էդքան ժողովուրդ համաձայնա, որ Լևոնը լինի, կամ էլ մտածումա, սրանց հանենք, եթե Լևոնն էլ լավ չկառավարի, իրա հետ էլ նույն կերպ կվարվենք: Կոնկրետ չգիտեմ պայքարի ելած ժողովրդից ով ինչա մտածում, բայց փաստա, որ չափից շատ մարդա պայքարում:

----------


## Armenoid

ըստ արմենիանաու-ի ֆոտոների մարդ չակր

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Լյովի ասածի մեջ շատ ճիշտ բաներ կան: ՈՒ եթե դու ինձ էլ ես լեւոնական համարում, ապա իմացի, որ վաղը ես էլ քեզ հետ կլինեմ մինչեւ երկիրը երկիր չդառնա: Իսկ իմ ու քո նմաները անվերջ պայքարով անպայման երկիրը երկիր կդարձնեն:


Իրար լրիվ հասկացանք  :Hands Up:  *ՊԱՅՔԱՐ, ՊԱՅՔԱՐ ՄԻՆՉԵՎ ՎԵՐՋ* 
/ու կապ չունի նախագահը ՍՍնա ԼՏՊն թե Պետրոսը, կարևորը ռամսերի մեջ մնա/




> Ապե օրինակ ինձ դուրա գալիս էդ «Հաղթելու ենք» կամ «Հաղթել ենք» կարգախոսները, բայց ես դրանք ընդունում եմ ոչ թե որպես լևոնականների կարգախոս, այլ պայքարող ժողովրդի կարգախոս: Ու հիմա իմ շատ քիչ են լևոնականները, էդ ժողովուրդը, որ պայքարումա, չի պայքարում Լևոնի աթոռի համար, պայքարումա իրա գաղափարների համար: Ուղակի Լևոնը միակ քաղաքական դեմքն է, ով կարողացավ ժողովրդին համախմբել, թող մեկ ուրիշը 0,1 տոկոսով ավելի լավ, ճիշտ համախմբեր, ժողովուրդը կհասկանար այդ ու կհամախմբվեր նրա կողքին, բայց չկա այդպիսի մեկը, այդ դեպքում միակ ճանապարհը Լևոնի կողքին կանգնելն է, որը ամենևին էլ չի նշանակում դառնալ լևոնական:


Ինձ էլ Սերժի "Առաջ Հայաստանն"-ա դզում, էտ հո չի նշանակում, որ էդ կարգախոսը ժողովրդիննա????? Մարդս մարդ ըլնի 
/խոսքը համ ԼՏՊի  :Bad:  համ էլ ՍՍի  :Bad:  :Angry2:  մասինա/:
Համաձայն եմ քո հետ, որ ժողովրդի մեծ մասը լևոնական չի, այլ պայքարումա բռնապետության դեմ: Դրա համար էլ, ոչ թե էդ պայքարողներին այլ հենց *լևոնականներին* եմ զգուշացնում, որ Վանոյի հետ գալուն պես Ազատության հրապարակը էլի լցվելուա:
Նենց որ, եթե դու Լևոնական չես, խոսքը քո մասին չէր  :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

ասում եմ՝ հա, որովհետև եթե բոլորս ասենք "չէ", հաստատ իշխանափոխության չենք հասնի

իսկ ո՞նց, Լևոնը կիմանա (հուսով եմ)
Չգիտեմ... Բացի բռնի ուժով իշխանություն վերցնելուց բացի, ուրիշ տարբերակ չեմ գտնում  :Think: 
գեղ կանգնի՝ գերան կկոտրի երևի  :Unsure:

----------


## Kuk

> ասում եմ՝ հա, որովհետև եթե բոլորս ասենք "չէ", հաստատ իշխանափոխության չենք հասնի
> 
> իսկ ո՞նց, Լևոնը կիմանա (հուսով եմ)
> Չգիտեմ... Բացի բռնի ուժով իշխանություն վերցնելուց բացի, ուրիշ տարբերակ չեմ գտնում 
> գեղ կանգնի՝ գերան կկոտրի երևի


Ճիշտ ես: Համամիտ եմ: 
Կկանգնենք ու կկոտրենք տականքներին :Angry2: 
Հաղթել ենք :Hands Up:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> ասում եմ՝ հա, որովհետև եթե բոլորս ասենք "չէ", հաստատ իշխանափոխության չենք հասնի
> 
> իսկ ո՞նց, Լևոնը կիմանա (հուսով եմ)
> Չգիտեմ... Բացի բռնի ուժով իշխանություն վերցնելուց բացի, ուրիշ տարբերակ չեմ գտնում 
> գեղ կանգնի՝ գերան կկոտրի երևի


Դիպուկ ասացիր  :Hands Up: 
Ես ել կավելացնեի`

Ով հայ ժողովուրդ քո փրկությունը քո միասնականության մեջ է:
                                                                                                                                         Ե. Չարենց

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> դե ես ել իմ ՈՉ-ս մեկնաբանեմ և պաշտպանեմ
> 1-մեծ մասին ակտիվիստների ձերբակալել են և նույնիսկ ինձ ծանոթ շատ հարուստ մարդու ,որը գռզոից ոչ պակաս հարուստա և ոչ պակաս փողա ծախսել ՎԵՐՋԻՆ զգուշացումն են տվել ու ետել որ ինքը մենակ միանգամա գնացել միտինգի որպես հասարակ քաղաքացի
> 2-րդ արդեն գնացքը գնաց ուշ էէէէ անելիքը շուտ կանեին: շատ նախագաներ  արդեն շնորհավորել են նրան:
> 3-րդ  դուք անտեսում եք շատ մեծ զանգվածներ այս ֆորումի մեծ մասը ուսանողներ են որոնցից չի միայն կախված երկրի ապագան կան ավելի մեծ և ազդեցիկ զանգվածներ որոնց հետ չի կարելի հաշվի չնստել,որովհետև ուսանողները հհ-ի 20 տոկոսն են կազմում
> 4-րդ նա արդեն իր մի տեղը սուպեռ կլեյով կպցրելա նախագահական աթոռին և պոկ Չի գա
> 5-րդ դուք անտեսում եք մեծ տերություններին մեր ՊԱՊԱՅԻՆ ՌՈՒՍԱՍՏԱՆԻՆ,իսկ նա բացահայտ սերժի կողմնե, իսկ որ ամերիկան լտպ-ի ետի բնական ա,բայց իրանք դեռ հայաստանում ռուսից թույլ են և դերա համար այս անգամ կհաղթի սերժը այսինքն Ռուսաստանը
> 
> 
> 
> այս 5 - կետի վրա ե հիմնված իմ կարծիքը


Չէի նկատել, թե չէ շուտ կպատասխանեի  :Wink: 

Ինչ վերաբերվումա 2-րդին ու 4-րդին իրենցից հիմնավորում չեն ներկայացնում, էդ քո կարծիքնա ընդամենը:

1. Էդ ճիշտա, որ ակտիվիստների մեծ մասին բռնել են ու հիմա փաստորեն շարժումը գլխատվածա: Բայց էդ ժամանակավոր բանա, որովհետև կա 2 պատճառ`
    ա. Սա 21-րդ դարնա ու 4 կողմերից մեր իշխանություններին մեղադրում են      
          քաղբանտարկյալներ պահելու մեջ: Վաղ թե ուշ բաց են թողնելու:
    բ.  Միշտ էլ կհայտնվեն նոր առաջնորդներ` ելնելով պահի թելադրանքից: Ու ստեղ   
          ժողովրդին հավաքելու համար էլ փող պետք չի: Մարդիկ արդեն ոտքի են հելել:
3. Առաջին օրերին Լևոնի հանրահավաքները համարյա թե դատարկ էին: Բայց հետագայում, ոնց մենք տեսանք, շատացան: Իսկ ընտրություններից հետո արդեն գործ ունեինք ահռելի թվերի հետ /հեշտա շուրջօրյա նստացույց անել? մարդիկ տուն տեղ ունեն չէ?/: Նենց որ իշխանության ամեն մի "սխալ" քայլից հետո մարդկանց քանակը ավելանումա ու վերջը մի օր կհասնի կրիտիկականի  :Smile: 
5.  Ռուսաստանը Հայաստանում մեծ ազդեցություն ունի, բայց էս հարցում իրա ուժը _զրոյականա_: Բացատրեմ`
չգիտեմ տեղյակ ես թե չէ, բայց ի տարբերություն Վրաստանում ու Ուկրաինայում եղած գունավոր հեղափոխությունների, մեր հեղափոխությանը բոլորը անվնաում են "անգույն": Որովհետև այստեղ ոչ ԱՄՆի մատն է խառը. ոչ էլ Եվրոպայի: Հենց այդ պատճառով էլ սա ոչ թե ինչ-որ գերտերության կամքն է, այլ ժողովուրդը ինքն է, առանց արտաքին միջամտության ելել ոտքի: Իսկ ինչ կարող է անել քո ասած "ՊԱՊԱՆ" էս հարցում????? Ինքը ուժեղա այքնան, որքան որ ուժեղ են սերժ-քոչարյան լծակները: Իսկ էդ լծակները արդեն վաղուց կորցրել են իրենց ուժը:

----------


## Apsara

Նախորոք ասեմ, որ ամբողջ թեման չեմ կարդացել, բայց պիտի ասեմ, որ իշխանափոխություն ասելով կարելի է հասկանալ մի քանի բան, օրինակ Ռոբի փոխարեն Սերժը նստեց, իշխանը փոխվեց
Սերժաքոչական դինաստիան փոխվեց, Լևոնաամերիկյանը եկավ՝ իշխանությունը փոխվեց
հետո լևոնաամերիկյանը կգնա չգիտեմովա չգիտեմինչյանը կգա

բայց էտ սաղ ընթացքում Մարոն իրա լվացքը ձեռքով կանի, Խչոն էլ կշարունակի համբալություն անի, որ տուն պահի

Նենց որ թող չսխալվեն նրանք ովքեր այդպես ինքնամոռաց և թվում է թե ոչ էգոիստական սկզբունքներից ելնելով պայքարում են մեկի դեմ ու մյուսի համար, իրականում ով էլ նստի միանգամից մոռանումա մնացածին ու սկսումա միայն օգտվել իր դրության վիճակից, քանի դեռ իրան էլ ըտեղից չեն քցել, մենակ Հայաստանում չի սենց, ողջ պատմության ընթացքումա սենց եղել, ու չի եղել ու չի լինի նենց իշխանություն, որ բոլորի համար լինի ազնիվ և շատ լավ, մենակ եհովայի վկաներն են հավատում, որ մի օր հավասարություն և չգիտեմ էլ ինչա գալու,

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Նախորոք ասեմ, որ ամբողջ թեման չեմ կարդացել, բայց պիտի ասեմ, որ իշխանափոխություն ասելով կարելի է հասկանալ մի քանի բան, օրինակ Ռոբի փոխարեն Սերժը նստեց, իշխանը փոխվեց
> Սերժաքոչական դինաստիան փոխվեց, Լևոնաամերիկյանը եկավ՝ իշխանությունը փոխվեց
> հետո լևոնաամերիկյանը կգնա չգիտեմովա չգիտեմինչյանը կգա
> 
> բայց էտ սաղ ընթացքում Մարոն իրա լվացքը ձեռքով կանի, Խչոն էլ կշարունակի համբալություն անի, որ տուն պահի
> 
> Նենց որ թող չսխալվեն նրանք ովքեր այդպես ինքնամոռաց և թվում է թե ոչ էգոիստական սկզբունքներից ելնելով պայքարում են մեկի դեմ ու մյուսի համար, իրականում ով էլ նստի միանգամից մոռանումա մնացածին ու սկսումա միայն օգտվել իր դրության վիճակից, քանի դեռ իրան էլ ըտեղից չեն քցել, մենակ Հայաստանում չի սենց, ողջ պատմության ընթացքումա սենց եղել, ու չի եղել ու չի լինի նենց իշխանություն, որ բոլորի համար լինի ազնիվ և շատ լավ, մենակ եհովայի վկաներն են հավատում, որ մի օր հավասարություն և չգիտեմ էլ ինչա գալու,


Համաձայն եմ, որ սերժ-քոչարյան զույգից ազատվելուց հետտո, որ գա լևոն-վանո զույգը Մարոն էլի լվացքա անելու: Դրա համար էլ մենք չենք գնում անձերի հետևից, այլ գաղափարների: Ու համոզված եղիր հարգելի Apsara, որ Վանոյի ետ գալուն պես կսկսի կազմավորվել նոր շարժում` ազատվելու համար նոր ավազակապետերից:
Կհարցնես -"ինչքան եք այդպես պայքարելու?":
Պատասխան -"մինչև էս երկիրը երկիր չդառնա"  :Wink:  :

----------


## Sagittarius

> Նախորոք ասեմ, որ ամբողջ թեման չեմ կարդացել, բայց պիտի ասեմ, որ իշխանափոխություն ասելով կարելի է հասկանալ մի քանի բան, օրինակ Ռոբի փոխարեն Սերժը նստեց, իշխանը փոխվեց
> Սերժաքոչական դինաստիան փոխվեց, Լևոնաամերիկյանը եկավ՝ իշխանությունը փոխվեց
> հետո լևոնաամերիկյանը կգնա չգիտեմովա չգիտեմինչյանը կգա
> 
> բայց էտ սաղ ընթացքում Մարոն իրա լվացքը ձեռքով կանի, Խչոն էլ կշարունակի համբալություն անի, որ տուն պահի
> 
> Նենց որ թող չսխալվեն նրանք ովքեր այդպես ինքնամոռաց և թվում է թե ոչ էգոիստական սկզբունքներից ելնելով պայքարում են մեկի դեմ ու մյուսի համար, իրականում ով էլ նստի միանգամից մոռանումա մնացածին ու սկսումա միայն օգտվել իր դրության վիճակից, քանի դեռ իրան էլ ըտեղից չեն քցել, մենակ Հայաստանում չի սենց, ողջ պատմության ընթացքումա սենց եղել, ու չի եղել ու չի լինի նենց իշխանություն, որ բոլորի համար լինի ազնիվ և շատ լավ, մենակ եհովայի վկաներն են հավատում, որ մի օր հավասարություն և չգիտեմ էլ ինչա գալու,


Apsara կարդա մեր նախորդ գրածները: Մոռանում են նրան, ով որ թույլ է տալիս, որ իրեն մոռանան, ուրեմն ամեն կախված է մեզանից: Երբ որ վազգենականն էլ , լեւնականն էլ, սերժականն էլ, դաշնակցականն էլ՝ բոլորը հասկանան, որ իշխանություններն պետք է իրանց խելոք պահեն՝ անկախ նրանից, թե ով է իշխանություն, այդ ժամանակ բոլորս էլ կհաղթենք:

----------


## Zangezur

Սեժը վերջացելա, իրա միակ փրկությունը Աժ-ի ցրելը կլինի, բայց երեևի տենց բան չանի, որովհետև ցանկացած դեպքում ինքը պարտվածա: Տեսել եք ամսի 1-ի դեսկերը: Ջահել տղու թշի վրա բռուցքի չափ փոս էր առաջացել, արյունը հոսում էր, սնայպերի կրակած էր, չգիտմ դրա տակից ոնցա դուրս գալու, ոնցա սենց 5 տարի կառավարելու:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Սեժը վերջացելա, իրա միակ փրկությունը Աժ-ի ցրելը կլինի, բայց երեևի տենց բան չանի, որովհետև ցանկացած դեպքում ինքը պարտվածա: Տեսել եք ամսի 1-ի դեսկերը: Ջահել տղու թշի վրա բռուցքի չափ փոս էր առաջացել, արյունը հոսում էր, սնայպերի կրակած էր, չգիտմ դրա տակից ոնցա դուրս գալու, ոնցա սենց 5 տարի կառավարելու:


Ես ել եմ լսել էդ թուշը հրազենով բացաց տղու մասին, բայց չեմ տեսել:
Նկարներ, կամ LINK-եր ունես? Եթե մոտդ կան տուր նայենք:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ես ել եմ լսել էդ թուշը հրազենով բացաց տղու մասին, բայց չեմ տեսել:
> Նկարներ, կամ LINK-եր ունես? Եթե մոտդ կան տուր նայենք:


*Մարտի 1-ի լույս 2-ի գիշերվա տուժածներից
*
Մարտի 1-ի լույս 2-ի գիշերվա տուժածներից մեկին անհետաձգելի օգնություն են ցույց տալիս Երեւանի հիվանդանոցներից մեկում: *Տեսանյութը պարունակում է տագնապալի պատկերներ։* Վնասվածքը հրազենային է, ենթադրաբար` 5,45 մմ տրամաչափի Կալաշնիկովի ինքնաձիգի էքսցենտրիկ, միջազգային նորմերով արգելված գնդակից, թեեւ այս պարագայում դա թերեւս փրկել է տղայի կյանքը:
Տեսանյութը տրամադրել է Հայաստանի հելսինկյան ասոցիացիան:

Հավելում. Լրացուցիչ տեղեկություններ կարեկի է ստանալ Հելսինքյան Ասոցիացիայից (ղեկավար Միքայել Դանիելյան)
Հասցե՝ Բաղրամյան 1 նրբ, 14 շենք, բն. 127
հեռ՝ 374 10 58 99 91 

*Թույլ ներվեր ունեցողներին չնայել 
ՇԱՏ ԴԱԺԱՆ ԿԱԴՐԵՐ ԵՆ*

Դիտել
http://s257.photobucket.com/albums/h...assocarm-2.flv
Բեռնել
http://www.armenica.org/sevan/200803...on-yerevan.mov

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ես ել եմ լսել էդ թուշը հրազենով բացաց տղու մասին, բայց չեմ տեսել:
> Նկարներ, կամ LINK-եր ունես? Եթե մոտդ կան տուր նայենք:


Ես տեսել եմ՝ http://unzipped.blogspot.com/2008/03...lian-with.html կայքում կա:

----------


## Apsara

> Համաձայն եմ, որ սերժ-քոչարյան զույգից ազատվելուց հետտո, որ գա լևոն-վանո զույգը Մարոն էլի լվացքա անելու: Դրա համար էլ մենք չենք գնում անձերի հետևից, այլ գաղափարների: Ու համոզված եղիր հարգելի Apsara, որ Վանոյի ետ գալուն պես կսկսի կազմավորվել նոր շարժում` ազատվելու համար նոր ավազակապետերից:
> Կհարցնես -"ինչքան եք այդպես պայքարելու?":
> Պատասխան -"մինչև էս երկիրը երկիր չդառնա"  :


Ուղակի ուզում եմ ասեմ, որ պայքարելու ձև ճիշտ չէ, գոռալով սպանելով ուժով բանի չես հասնի, ասենք ես չեմ տեսնում այստեղ մեկին, որ լինի բավականաչափ կրթված հարուստ և անկոմնակալ, որ նրան զիջենք նախագահի աթոռը, գոնե մեկը լիներ իրա համար պայքարեի, հավատայի, բայց չկա




> Apsara կարդա մեր նախորդ գրածները: Մոռանում են նրան, ով որ թույլ է տալիս, որ իրեն մոռանան, ուրեմն ամեն կախված է մեզանից: Երբ որ վազգենականն էլ , լեւնականն էլ, սերժականն էլ, դաշնակցականն էլ՝ բոլորը հասկանան, որ իշխանություններն պետք է իրանց խելոք պահեն՝ անկախ նրանից, թե ով է իշխանություն, այդ ժամանակ բոլորս էլ կհաղթենք:


Չէ կարդալու հավես ու ժամանակ չկա, 
հետաքրքիրա իսկ ինչ-որ մեկի մտքով անցելա պառլամենտական պետություն ստեղծելը, տենց գոնե մի քանի հոգի կլինեն ոչ թե միապետություն կլինի, չեմ կարողանում գտնել տարբերությունը առաջվա թագավորների ու հիմիկվա պրեզիդենտների մեջ

----------


## Sagittarius

Ես տեսել եմ՝ http://unzipped.blogspot.com/2008/03...lian-with.html կայքում: Անպայման նայեք:

----------


## Apsara

> Ես տեսել եմ՝ http://unzipped.blogspot.com/2008/03...lian-with.html կայքում: Անպայման նայեք:


չնայած շատ պարզ չի երևում ու ով ինչ կուզի կտեսնի, ասենք զենքից առաջացած վերք կամ թշի վրա նկարած սև հետք, բայց ուժս էր

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Ուղակի ուզում եմ ասեմ, որ պայքարելու ձև ճիշտ չէ, գոռալով սպանելով ուժով բանի չես հասնի, ասենք ես չեմ տեսնում այստեղ մեկին, որ լինի բավականաչափ կրթված հարուստ և անկոմնակալ, որ նրան զիջենք նախագահի աթոռը, գոնե մեկը լիներ իրա համար պայքարեի, հավատայի, բայց չկա


"Գոռալով, սպանելով, ուժով"??? Չհասկացա էդ որտեղ ես տեսել, որ ժողովուրդը սպանի??
Ամեն ինչ հակառակնա, մենք պայքարում ենք "միայն օրինական ճանապարհով", ինչը և հայտարարել էր ԼՏՊն հենց սկզբից, ու պայքարում ենք հենց քո նշած գոռացող, սպանող ու ուժ գործադրող անձանց ոհմակի դեմ:

----------


## Pchuk

> Ես տեսել եմ՝ http://unzipped.blogspot.com/2008/03...lian-with.html կայքում: Անպայման նայեք:


Հետաքրքիր է այդ փամփուշտը մտնելուց է այդպիսի բան արել, թե դուրս գալուց: Մտածում եմ որ մտնելուց չի, որովհետև գլխի հետևի մասից պետք է դուրս գար, որը չի երևում ու դժվար թե այդ ժամանակ կենդանի մնար: Իսկ դուրս գալու դեպքում էլ, որտեղից էր մտել:  :Think:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Հետաքրքիր է այդ փամփուշտը մտնելուց է այդպիսի բան արել, թե դուրս գալուց: Մտածում եմ որ մտնելուց չի, որովհետև գլխի հետևի մասից պետք է դուրս գար, որը չի երևում ու դժվար թե այդ ժամանակ կենդանի մնար: Իսկ դուրս գալու դեպքում էլ, որտեղից էր մտել:


Ինչքան ես հասկացա նկարից - գնդակը մտել էր բերանի կողմից ու շարժվել դեպի այտը` այդ ընթացքով պոկելով խեղճի թուշը:  :Sad: 
Թե չէ քո ասած տարբերակով իրոք որ տղան չէր փրկվի:

Հ.Գ. Ու հլը կան մարդիկ, որ պնդում են իբր հրազեն չի օգտագործվել?  :Think:

----------


## Zangezur

եթե սենց վիդեոների սայտեր գիտեք գրեք նայենք

----------


## Pchuk

> Ինչքան ես հասկացա նկարից - գնդակը մտել էր բերանի կողմից ու շարժվել դեպի այտը` այդ ընթացքով պոկելով խեղճի թուշը: 
> Թե չէ քո ասած տարբերակով իրոք որ տղան չէր փրկվի:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ու հլը կան մարդիկ, որ պնդում են իբր հրազեն չի օգտագործվել?


Զարմանալի կառուցվածք պետք է ունենա այդ տղու բերանը, որպեսզի բերանից մտնող փամփուշտը թշից դուրս գա: Եթե կողքից մտած լիներ մյուս թուշն էլ կվիրավորվեր, թե  :Think: :

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Զարմանալի կառուցվածք պետք է ունենա այդ տղու բերանը, որպեսզի բերանից մտնող փամփուշտը թշից դուրս գա: Եթե կողքից մտած լիներ մյուս թուշն էլ կվիրավորվեր, թե :


"300 սպարտացիներ" ֆիլմը տեսել ես?
Եթե տեսել ես մի հատ հիշի էն պահը, որ ամենավերջում, երբ սպարտացիք շրջապատված են, մեկը թռնումա Լեոնիդի վրայով ու նիզակ շպրտում պարսիկների արքայի` Քսերքսի վրա: Հիշում ես, ոնցա նիզակը Քսերքսի թուշը այլանդակում?
Այ մոտավոր տենց էլ էս խեղճ տղու դեպքումա եղել, էն տարբերությամբ, որ էս հրազենա:

----------


## Sagittarius

Քիչ առաջ Ազատություն ռադիոկայանն էի լսում՝ Հայաստանի, Վրաստանի եւ Ադրբեջանի ներկայացուցիչների զրույցը, եւ վերլուծելով այն վիճակը, որում հայտնվել են Հայաստանը եւ Վրաստանը (Ադրբեջանի մասին չեմ կարող ասել, քանի որ այնտեղ դեռեւս ընտրությունները տեղի չեն ունեցել ), հանգեցի մի եզրակացուցյան , որ այս երկու պետությունները մուտք են գործել զարգացման մի նոր ժամանակաշրջան, որոնք պատմության մեջ համարվում են բեկումնային: Նախորդ ժամանակաշրջանի սկիզբը կարելի է համարել 1988 թ.ը, երբ մեր երկու հանրապետություններում էլ ազգովի ոտքի ելան անկախության եւ գոյատեւման համար, իսկ այսօր մենք ոտքի ենք ելել ազատության, սահմանադրական կարգի հաստատման եւ դեմոկրատիայի համար. եւ կարեւոր չէ, թե այս կամ այն մարդը մասնակցում է ցույցերին թե ոչ՝ կոնկրետ ես մասնակցում եմ, կարեւորը այն է որ արդեն մենք բոլորս ենք պայքարում վերը նշված երեք գաղափարների համար՝ տարբեր մեթոդներով: Տնտեսագիտության մեջ գոյություն ունի Մասլուոյի պահանջմունքների բուրգ հասկացությունը, որը նկարագրում է մարդկային պահանջմունքների 5 խումբ՝ նվազագույնից դեպի բարձրագույնը, այդպես են նաեւ ժողովուրդները. 1988-ին մենք լուծում էինք առաջին երկու խմբի պահանջմունքները՝ անկախություն եւ գոյատեւում, իսկ այժմ մենք լուծում ենք ավելի բարձր խմբերի պահանջմունքները՝ ազատություն, օրենքի գերակայում եւ դեմոկրատիա: Սա անիմաստ լավատեսություն չէ, այլ համոզմունք՝ հիմնված զարգացած երկրների պատմության վրա: *Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք*:

----------


## Pchuk

> "300 սպարտացիներ" ֆիլմը տեսել ես?
> Եթե տեսել ես մի հատ հիշի էն պահը, որ ամենավերջում, երբ սպարտացիք շրջապատված են, մեկը թռնումա Լեոնիդի վրայով ու նիզակ շպրտում պարսիկների արքայի` Քսերքսի վրա: Հիշում ես, ոնցա նիզակը Քսերքսի թուշը այլանդակում?
> Այ մոտավոր տենց էլ էս խեղճ տղու դեպքումա եղել, էն տարբերությամբ, որ էս հրազենա:


Այդ դեպքում կլոր անցք չի բացվում: Հենց այդ նույն էպիզոդում լավ երևում է թե ինչ հետք է մնում:

----------


## Nikol Pashinyan

Իմ մոտ շատ ավելի դաժան կադրեր կան, դրանք բազմացվում են ու հուսով եմ շուտով ձեզ էլ կհասնի, այդ կադրերում ոչ մի վիճելու բան չկա, ամեն ինչ պարզ երևում է, ուղակի պինդ նյարդերա պետք.......

----------


## Ֆելո

> Իմ մոտ շատ ավելի դաժան կադրեր կան, դրանք բազմացվում են ու հուսով եմ շուտով ձեզ էլ կհասնի, այդ կադրերում ոչ մի վիճելու բան չկա, ամեն ինչ պարզ երևում է, ուղակի պինդ նյարդերա պետք.......


ինձ թվումա պակաս պինդ նյարդեր պետք չէ իմանալու համար որ հանրապետական հիվանդանոցում պարկածա մեր տարիքի շարքային զինվոր, որի վրա կրակել են ուղիղ ողնաշարին ու նա կյանքի մնացած մասը կանցկացնի ինվալիդնի կալյասկայում. ու դա արել են ոչ թե "մարդասպան ոստիկանները" այլ "խաղաղ ցուցարարները". մեկ էլ դիր էդ կադրերը տեսնենք :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

> ինձ թվումա պակաս պինդ նյարդեր պետք չէ իմանալու համար որ հանրապետական հիվանդանոցում պարկածա մեր տարիքի շարքային զինվոր, որի վրա կրակել են ուղիղ ողնաշարին ու նա կյանքի մնացած մասը կանցկացնի ինվալիդնի կալյասկայում. ու դա արել են ոչ թե "մարդասպան ոստիկանները" այլ "խաղաղ ցուցարարները". մեկ էլ դիր էդ կադրերը տեսնենք


Էդ քո ասած զինվորի անունը գիտե՞ս: Կամ գիտե՞ս թե որ զորամասումա ծառայում:

----------


## Pchuk

> Իմ մոտ շատ ավելի դաժան կադրեր կան, դրանք բազմացվում են ու հուսով եմ շուտով ձեզ էլ կհասնի, այդ կադրերում ոչ մի վիճելու բան չկա, ամեն ինչ պարզ երևում է, ուղակի պինդ նյարդերա պետք.......


Չգիտեի որ ինտերնետում նկար կամ վիդեո դնելու համար, նախապես պետք է բազմացնել այն: :LOL:

----------


## Sagittarius

> ինձ թվումա պակաս պինդ նյարդեր պետք չէ իմանալու համար որ հանրապետական հիվանդանոցում պարկածա մեր տարիքի շարքային զինվոր, որի վրա կրակել են ուղիղ ողնաշարին ու նա կյանքի մնացած մասը կանցկացնի ինվալիդնի կալյասկայում. ու դա արել են ոչ թե "մարդասպան ոստիկանները" այլ "խաղաղ ցուցարարները". մեկ էլ դիր էդ կադրերը տեսնենք


Ճիշտ ա, դա շատ ցավալի ա, որովհետեւ կար 2 մարդ, որ պետք է հայտնվեին այդ զինվորի տեղ՝ Ռոբիկ եւ Սերժիկ, բայց դե կյանք ա, ոմանք պայքարում են ազատության համար, ոմանք չես հասկանում որ ք..քի համար:

----------


## Norton

Էդ դեռ հարցա էդ զինվորնեին ցուցարարներ են կրակել ,թե սադրիչները,հիշում եք "ժառանգություն"-ից Արմեն Մարտիրոսյանին ում դանակով խփել էին,պարզվեց,որ սադրիչներն են եղել…

----------


## Annychka

> ինձ թվումա պակաս պինդ նյարդեր պետք չէ իմանալու համար որ հանրապետական հիվանդանոցում պարկածա մեր տարիքի շարքային զինվոր, որի վրա կրակել են ուղիղ ողնաշարին ու նա կյանքի մնացած մասը կանցկացնի ինվալիդնի կալյասկայում. ու դա արել են ոչ թե "մարդասպան ոստիկանները" այլ "խաղաղ ցուցարարները". մեկ էլ դիր էդ կադրերը տեսնենք


Դու հաստատ գիտես, որ խաղաղ ցուցարարներն են կրակել <խեղճ>զինվորիկի վրա.մենակ չասես,որ Հայլուրով ես տեսել էտ կադրերը  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:   :Bad:

----------


## Ֆելո

> Դու հաստատ գիտես, որ խաղաղ ցուցարարներն են կրակել <խեղճ>զինվորիկի վրա.մենակ չասես,որ Հայլուրով ես տեսել էտ կադրերը


բայց իրոք լավն էր... :Ok:  էդ տղան շատ լավ ծանոթա ինձ ու հաստատ գիտեմ որ ինձ չէր խաբի

----------


## Annychka

> բայց իրոք լավն էր... էդ տղան շատ լավ ծանոթա ինձ ու հաստատ գիտեմ որ ինձ չէր խաբի


Իսկ էտ մոտիկ տղան հավանաբար քեզ չի ասել,որ խանութները չեն ջարդել խաղաղ ցուցարարները,որ էտ ամինչը նախօրոք պլանավորվածա եղել....?????խանութները նախօրք մաքրազարդած. :Cool:  Ես հաստատ գիտեմ ,որ ցուցարարները միայն զինված են եղել ձեռքի տակ ընկած փայտերով,իսկ դու նշեցիր որ տղայի վրա կրակել են

----------


## Artgeo

Ի դեպ, էդ խանութներից նապորոք ապրանքների մի զգալի մասը հանելու մասին մի քանի տարբեր մոտ մարդիկ ինձ էլ են ասել  :Think:

----------


## Annychka

> Ի դեպ, էդ խանութներից նապորոք ապրանքների մի զգալի մասը հանելու մասին մի քանի տարբեր մոտ մարդիկ ինձ էլ են ասել


Մի բան էլ եմ լսել....
Ասում են նույնիսկ ՌՈԲԵՐՏՈ-ի ապակիները նախօրոք չափսերով պատրաստ են եղել հաջորդ օրը փոխելու համար :Smile:

----------


## Սաքուլ

Կլինի՞ արդյոք իշխանափոխություն? 
Եկեք այստեղ գնահատենք ընդիմության շանսերը իշխանափոխություն անելու:

Ոչ', չի' լինի, բացառվում է: 
Իշխանափոխություն անելու համար ընդդիմությունը շանս չունի: 
Կապրենք, կտեսնենք, որ իմ ասածը ճիշտ է լինելու:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Այդ դեպքում կլոր անցք չի բացվում: Հենց այդ նույն էպիզոդում լավ երևում է թե ինչ հետք է մնում:


Դրա հանար էլ ասեցի` "էն տարբերությամբ, որ էս հրազենա" :




> Իմ մոտ շատ ավելի դաժան կադրեր կան, դրանք բազմացվում են ու հուսով եմ շուտով ձեզ էլ կհասնի, այդ կադրերում ոչ մի վիճելու բան չկա, ամեն ինչ պարզ երևում է, ուղակի պինդ նյարդերա պետք.......


Կտաս նայենք?
Խորհուրդ կտամ էդ նկարները ինչքան կարաք շուտ տարածեք, որովհետև 20 օր հետո հայտնված նկարները հավատ չեն ներշնչում, 20 օրում մոնտաժն ու ֆոտոձևափոխությունները շատ հավանական են:  :Smile:

----------


## Ֆելո

> Իսկ էտ մոտիկ տղան հավանաբար քեզ չի ասել,որ խանութները չեն ջարդել խաղաղ ցուցարարները,որ էտ ամինչը նախօրոք պլանավորվածա եղել....?????խանութները նախօրք մաքրազարդած. Ես հաստատ գիտեմ ,որ ցուցարարները միայն զինված են եղել ձեռքի տակ ընկած փայտերով,իսկ դու նշեցիր որ տղայի վրա կրակել են


թեմայից դուրս եմ գրում, բայց չեմ կարա լռեմ. դու որտեղից կարող ես հաստատ իմանալ որ ցուցարարների մոտ զենք չի եղել? դա միայն քո կարծիքնա, որը իրականության հետ կարողա կապ չունենալ.

իսկ հրազեն իմ համոզմամբ օգտագործվելա. եթե 100 ցուցարար հարձակվում են մի ոստիկանի վրա, նրա մոտ էլ ծառայողական ատրճանակ կա, ոնց չհանի կրակի? թե կարողա ասեք ոստիկանների վրա ցուցարարները չեն հարձակվել?

Հ.Գ. ինձ էլ ճիշտ հասկացեք. ես ոչ մեկին չեմ փորձում արդարացնել... :Cool:

----------


## Cesare

*20 տարի հետո միգուցե, երբ որ 35ս լռանա :*  :Pardon:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> *20 տարի հետո միգուցե, երբ որ 35ս լռանա :*


Նախօրոք Ազատության հրապարակը բռոնյա արա էտ օրվա վրով, որ զբաղված չլնի  :Ok:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Norton

> *20 տարի հետո միգուցե, երբ որ 35ս լռանա :*


եթե  էս իշխանությունները մնան,դժվար էլ 20 տարի հետո Հայաստանը լնի… :Smile:

----------


## Արշակ

> թեմայից դուրս եմ գրում, բայց չեմ կարա լռեմ. դու որտեղից կարող ես հաստատ իմանալ որ ցուցարարների մոտ զենք չի եղել? դա միայն քո կարծիքնա, որը իրականության հետ կարողա կապ չունենալ.
> 
> իսկ հրազեն իմ համոզմամբ օգտագործվելա. եթե 100 ցուցարար հարձակվում են մի ոստիկանի վրա, նրա մոտ էլ ծառայողական ատրճանակ կա, ոնց չհանի կրակի? թե կարողա ասեք ոստիկանների վրա ցուցարարները չեն հարձակվել?
> 
> Հ.Գ. ինձ էլ ճիշտ հասկացեք. ես ոչ մեկին չեմ փորձում արդարացնել...


Չեմ կարող պնդել, քանի որ չեմ եղել ամբողջ ընթացքում ու չեմ եղել բոլոր տարածքներում։ Բայց մարտի 1–ի երեկոյան կարծեմ մոտավորապես 8–ից 10–ի կողմերը օրինակ եղել եմ Շահումյանի արձանի մոտ, ուզում էինք մոտենալ Միասնիկյանի արձանին, բայց ոստիկանները զինված շղթա էին կազմել ու չէին թողնում։ Մենք էլ հավաքված կանգնած էինք Շահումյանի արձանի մոտ։ Այդ մասում ցուցարարները մի քանի հարյուր հոգի կլինեին։ Մյուս հիմնական մասը Միասնիկյանի արձանի մոտ էին ու ավելի ներքև։ Ոչ մեկս զենք չուներ։ Համենայն դեպս ես ոչ մեկի մոտ չեմ տեսել։ Ոչ ոք չէր փորձում հարձակվել ոստիկանների վրա։ Ցուցարարները ոստիկաններից 1-2 մետր հեռու էին մնում։ Ցուցարարները հավաքված գոռում էին «Ազատություն», «Սերժիկ մարդասպան»։ Ցուցարարների արածը մաքսիմում էդ էր։ Ու հանկարծ այդ  ոստիկան կոչվածները տեղից պոկվեցին ու կատաղած հարձակվեցին ցուցարարների վրա։ Կրկնում եմ. ցուցարարները ֆիզիկական առճակատման որևէ փորձ չէին արել։ Ցուցարարները սկսեցին փախչել։ Մի քանիսը չհասցրեցին ու ընկան ոստիկանների ոտքերի տակ։ Դրանք սկսեցին ընկածներին ծեծել։

Այսինքն՝ կոնկրետ էդ մասում հարձակվում էին ոստիկանները ցուցարարների վրա, այլ ոչ թե հակառակը։ Ենթադրում եմ, որ ուրիշ տեղերում էլ ոստիկաններն են նախահարձակ եղել, իսկ ցուցարարները պաշտպանվել են ինչով կարողացել են։ Մնացած հետևությունները թողնում եմ ձեզ։

----------


## Kuk

> բայց իրոք լավն էր... էդ տղան շատ լավ ծանոթա ինձ ու հաստատ գիտեմ որ ինձ չէր խաբի


Ես մի անգամ արդեն հարցրեցի էդ տղու անունը, չպատասխանեցիր: Մեկ էլ ո՞ր զորամասի զինվորա:

----------


## dvgray

> Հ.Գ. ինձ էլ ճիշտ հասկացեք. ես ոչ մեկին չեմ փորձում արդարացնել...


Բա ի՞նչ ես ուզում այստեղ անել:  :Cool:

----------


## Ֆելո

> Ես մի անգամ արդեն հարցրեցի էդ տղու անունը, չպատասխանեցիր: Մեկ էլ ո՞ր զորամասի զինվորա:


ուղղակի հարցդ չէի տեսել դրա համար չէի պատասխանում. էդ մեջբերումը արել եմ քեռուս խոսքերից. իսկ ես նրա ասածին չհավատալու հիմք չունեմ




> Բա ի՞նչ ես ուզում այստեղ անել:


ինձ թվումա այն, ինչ անում են բոլորը. ժամանակ եմ անցկացնում

----------


## Armo

Չի լինի ու դա մեզ ընդհանրապես պետք չի
Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծումից հետո ինչ ուզում են անեն բայց հիմա մեզ դա ձերք չի տա:

----------


## Kuk

> էդ տղան շատ լավ ծանոթա ինձ ու հաստատ գիտեմ որ ինձ չէր խաբի


Բա էս գրառմանդ մասին ի՞նչ կասես: :Think:

----------


## Ֆելո

> ուղղակի հարցդ չէի տեսել դրա համար չէի պատասխանում. էդ մեջբերումը արել եմ քեռուս խոսքերից. իսկ ես նրա ասածին չհավատալու հիմք չունեմ





> Բա էս գրառմանդ մասին ի՞նչ կասես:


էսքանով ամեն ինչ ասեցի. եթե ուրիշ հարցեր չունես, թեման փակվածա

----------


## Արշակ

> Չի լինի ու դա մեզ ընդհանրապես պետք չի
> Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծումից հետո ինչ ուզում են անեն բայց հիմա մեզ դա ձերք չի տա:


Ինչու դու հույս ունես, որ Սերժը Ղարաբաղի հարցը Հայաստանին ձեռնտու տարբերակով կլուծի՞։ :Shok: 
Կակռազ քանի Ղարաբաղի հարցը լրիվ ողբալի վիճակի չի հասել, պետք է մի բան անել։
Առանց էն էլ էս իշխանությունները Ղարաբաղի հարցը արդեն խիստ վտանգավոր ստատուսի են հասցրել։ Ու մի բան էլ. արտաքին հարաբերություններում ոչ մի լավ բանի հույս չի կարելի ունենալ, քանի դեռ իշխանությունը գտնվում է կրիմինալի ձեռքին։

----------


## Kuk

> էսքանով ամեն ինչ ասեցի. եթե ուրիշ հարցեր չունես, թեման փակվածա


Ապեր համ ասում ես, որ քեռիտա ասել, համ էլ ասում ես, որ քեզ ծանոթա էդ տղեն: 
Տենց ոնցա՞ լինում :Think: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> էդ տղան շատ լավ ծանոթա ինձ ու հաստատ գիտեմ որ ինձ չէր խաբի





> էդ մեջբերումը արել եմ քեռուս խոսքերից. իսկ ես նրա ասածին չհավատալու հիմք չունեմ


Էս քո գրառումներն են :Think:

----------


## Sagittarius

> թեմայից դուրս եմ գրում, բայց չեմ կարա լռեմ. դու որտեղից կարող ես հաստատ իմանալ որ ցուցարարների մոտ զենք չի եղել? դա միայն քո կարծիքնա, որը իրականության հետ կարողա կապ չունենալ.
> 
> իսկ հրազեն իմ համոզմամբ օգտագործվելա. եթե 100 ցուցարար հարձակվում են մի ոստիկանի վրա, նրա մոտ էլ ծառայողական ատրճանակ կա, ոնց չհանի կրակի? թե կարողա ասեք ոստիկանների վրա ցուցարարները չեն հարձակվել?
> 
> Հ.Գ. ինձ էլ ճիշտ հասկացեք. ես ոչ մեկին չեմ փորձում արդարացնել...


Մարտի 1ի առավոտն էլ է՞ին 100 ցուցարարով 1 մլիցա ծեծում: Էտ մլիցեքը սեփական ուղեղ ունեն, ընտանիք ունեն, չարժեր որ 2 թուրքի համար ժողովրդին անխնա ծեծի ենթարկեին, ամեն մեկը իրա արածների համար է պատասխան տալիս: Չէին ուզում թող վահանները գցեին ու միանանին ժողովրդին: Բացի այդ զոհերը ոչ թե ատրճանակից են եղել, այլ ավտոմատից:

----------


## Nikol Pashinyan

> Կտաս նայենք?
> Խորհուրդ կտամ էդ նկարները ինչքան կարաք շուտ տարածեք, որովհետև 20 օր հետո հայտնված նկարները հավատ չեն ներշնչում, 20 օրում մոնտաժն ու ֆոտոձևափոխությունները շատ հավանական են:


Անձամբ ես ոչ մի տեղ չեմ կարա տեղադրեմ դրանք, բայց հաստատ շուտով ձեզ կհասնի, որովհետև շատ արագ տեմպերով բազմացվումա .... կոնկրետ ինձ համալսարանում են տվել ..........շտջապատում հարց ու փորց արեք .... չէ իմ կարծիքով  մոնտաժի բան չկա...

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> իսկ հրազեն իմ համոզմամբ օգտագործվելա. եթե 100 ցուցարար հարձակվում են մի ոստիկանի վրա, նրա մոտ էլ ծառայողական ատրճանակ կա, ոնց չհանի կրակի? թե կարողա ասեք ոստիկանների վրա ցուցարարները չեն հարձակվել?


Այ ցավդ տանեմ էսի ոչ առաջին, ոչ էլ վերջին ցուցարար-միլիցա ընդհարումնա ամբողջ աշխարհում: Միշտ էլ նույն բաննա լինում մոտավորապես` ցուցարարենրը ուզում են անցնեն դեպի կառավարական շենքերը, որպեսզի ազատվեն գլխավոր տականքներից, իսկ միլիցեքը փակում են ճամփան, որ էդքան բանը չհաջողվի: Տվյալ դեպքում փակել էին քաղաքապետարանից բաղրամյան ընկած "պռոսպեկտ"-ը ու էլի մի երկու տեղ: Ցուցարարներն էլ հասել են ոչ թե ոստիկանների, այլ բոլոր նրանց վրա ովքեր խոչնդոտել են նրանց առաջխաղացմանը: Ամբողջ աշխարհում հազարավոր դեպքեր են եղել, երբ ցուցարարները հարձակվել են ոստիկանների պատնեշի վրա, զուտ այդ պատնեշը հաղթահարելու նպատակով /ոչ թե ցելով մլիցա խփելու/, *բայց միայն հազվադեպ բռնապետ-մարդասպան-անհավատ ու անբարոյական նախագահներն /պաշտոնյաներ/ են հրամայել կրակել ժողովրդի վրա:*
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա քո ասածին "100 ցուցարար հարձակվում են մի ոստիկանի վրա"`
նախ ոստիկանները մենակ չեն, այլ կանգնում են խմբերով` պատ կազմելով: Երկրորդն էլ իրանք ոստիկանությունում առաջին տարին չեն ու գիտեն թե ինչ գործի են ընդունվել ու նման դեպքերում նրանք, *եթե անգամ ծեծ ուտեն իրավունք չունեն զենք հանելու, մինչև հրաման չստանան վերևներից* /տվյալ դեպքում քոչարյանից/:

Հ.Գ. Բոլորս էլ հասկանում ենք, որ ոստիկանները մարդ են, լավ թե վատ էդ էական չի: Բայց արդարացնել մարդասպանությունը /թեկուզ և հրամանով/ էդ իմ համար նորույթ էր: Քո ասածից հետևում էր, որ ոստիկանը ինքնապաշտպանությամբ է զբաղվել դրա համար էլ անմեղա, բայց բոլորս էլ հասկանում ենք, որ ինքնապաշտպանվել են ոչ թե մլիցեքը, այլ ժողովուրդը: Ու դրա վառ ապացույցը էնա, որ անգամ պաշտոնական տվյալներում *քաղաքացիական զոհերի թիվը 7 անգամ ավելա ոստիկանականներից:*

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Անձամբ ես ոչ մի տեղ չեմ կարա տեղադրեմ դրանք, բայց հաստատ շուտով ձեզ կհասնի, որովհետև շատ արագ տեմպերով բազմացվումա .... կոնկրետ ինձ համալսարանում են տվել ..........շտջապատում հարց ու փորց արեք .... չէ իմ կարծիքով  մոնտաժի բան չկա...


OK! 
Ավատարիցդ ու նիկիցդ ինձ թվաց, թե ուղիղ կապ ունես լևոնի շտաբի հետ, ու էտ վիդեոներին տիրապետում ես:

----------


## Annychka

[QUOTE=էս_ինչ_սոված_եմ;695913]իսկ հրազեն իմ համոզմամբ օգտագործվելա. եթե 100 ցուցարար հարձակվում են մի ոստիկանի վրա, նրա մոտ էլ ծառայողական ատրճանակ կա, ոնց չհանի կրակի? թե կարողա ասեք ոստիկանների վրա ցուցարարները չեն հարձակվել?

Խորհուրդ կտամ  չսահմանափակվել Հայլուրի  դատարկաբանություններով :Cool:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Փաստորեն հիմա քվեարկության արդյունքները հետևյալն են`
Կլինի՞ արդյոք իշխանափոխություն
Այո    - 33
Ոչ      - 31
Մեկ է - 3

Այսինքն կարելի է հասկանալ, որ մոտավորապես կեսը կարծում է կլինի իշխանափոխություն, իսկ մյուս կեսը, որ` ոչ, և միայն քիչ տոկոսին է այս ամենը անտարբեր: Հետաքրքրիր է  :Think: , որովհետև ես սպասում էի, որ Այո/Ոչ հարաբերությունը լինելու է մոտ 3/2 կարգի:  :Xeloq: 
Ամեն դեպքում հույսով եմ կհասնենք մեր նպատակին:  :Ok:  Կհասնենք բոլորս:  :Smile:  /չհաշված սերժին  :LOL:  /

----------


## Kuk

> Փաստորեն հիմա քվեարկության արդյունքները հետևյալն են`
> Կլինի՞ արդյոք իշխանափոխություն
> Այո    - 33
> Ոչ      - 31
> Մեկ է - 3


Էդ նշանակումա, որ        ՀԱՂԹԵԼ ԵՆՔ:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Էդ նշանակումա, որ        ՀԱՂԹԵԼ ԵՆՔ:


2 ձայնով?  :Think: 
Իմ համար սա ոչ ոքի է, առայժմ ոչ ոքի է:

----------


## Sagittarius

> թեմայից դուրս եմ գրում, բայց չեմ կարա լռեմ. դու որտեղից կարող ես հաստատ իմանալ որ ցուցարարների մոտ զենք չի եղել? դա միայն քո կարծիքնա, որը իրականության հետ կարողա կապ չունենալ.
> 
> իսկ հրազեն իմ համոզմամբ օգտագործվելա. եթե 100 ցուցարար հարձակվում են մի ոստիկանի վրա, նրա մոտ էլ ծառայողական ատրճանակ կա, ոնց չհանի կրակի? թե կարողա ասեք ոստիկանների վրա ցուցարարները չեն հարձակվել?
> 
> Հ.Գ. ինձ էլ ճիշտ հասկացեք. ես ոչ մեկին չեմ փորձում արդարացնել...


Սոված ջան, համել ստեղ խնդիրը  մեր տարիքի ոստիկան զինվորները չեն: Թիվ մեկ մեղավորը իշխանություններն են, որ ետ երիտասարդներին հանեցին ժողովրդի դեմ եւ փորձեցին ազգի մեջ պառակտում գցել, բայց չի հաջողվի: Էտ ջահելները ուղղակի էս իշխանության զոհն են ,ինչպես խաղաղ ժողովուրդը:

----------


## Ֆելո

[QUOTE=Annychka;697005]


> իսկ հրազեն իմ համոզմամբ օգտագործվելա. եթե 100 ցուցարար հարձակվում են մի ոստիկանի վրա, նրա մոտ էլ ծառայողական ատրճանակ կա, ոնց չհանի կրակի? թե կարողա ասեք ոստիկանների վրա ցուցարարները չեն հարձակվել?
> 
> Խորհուրդ կտամ  չսահմանափակվել Հայլուրի  դատարկաբանություններով


ասեմ իմանաս, որ ես ոչ միայն հայլուր չեմ սահմանափակվում, այլ հայլուր ընդհանրապես չեմ նայում




> Այ ցավդ տանեմ էսի ոչ առաջին, ոչ էլ վերջին ցուցարար-միլիցա ընդհարումնա ամբողջ աշխարհում: Միշտ էլ նույն բաննա լինում մոտավորապես` ցուցարարենրը ուզում են անցնեն դեպի կառավարական շենքերը, որպեսզի ազատվեն գլխավոր տականքներից, իսկ միլիցեքը փակում են ճամփան, որ էդքան բանը չհաջողվի: Տվյալ դեպքում փակել էին քաղաքապետարանից բաղրամյան ընկած "պռոսպեկտ"-ը ու էլի մի երկու տեղ: Ցուցարարներն էլ հասել են ոչ թե ոստիկանների, այլ բոլոր նրանց վրա ովքեր խոչնդոտել են նրանց առաջխաղացմանը: Ամբողջ աշխարհում հազարավոր դեպքեր են եղել, երբ ցուցարարները հարձակվել են ոստիկանների պատնեշի վրա, զուտ այդ պատնեշը հաղթահարելու նպատակով /ոչ թե ցելով մլիցա խփելու/, *բայց միայն հազվադեպ բռնապետ-մարդասպան-անհավատ ու անբարոյական նախագահներն /պաշտոնյաներ/ են հրամայել կրակել ժողովրդի վրա:*
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա քո ասածին "100 ցուցարար հարձակվում են մի ոստիկանի վրա"`
> նախ ոստիկանները մենակ չեն, այլ կանգնում են խմբերով` պատ կազմելով: Երկրորդն էլ իրանք ոստիկանությունում առաջին տարին չեն ու գիտեն թե ինչ գործի են ընդունվել ու նման դեպքերում նրանք, *եթե անգամ ծեծ ուտեն իրավունք չունեն զենք հանելու, մինչև հրաման չստանան վերևներից* /տվյալ դեպքում քոչարյանից/:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Բոլորս էլ հասկանում ենք, որ ոստիկանները մարդ են, լավ թե վատ էդ էական չի: Բայց արդարացնել մարդասպանությունը /թեկուզ և հրամանով/ էդ իմ համար նորույթ էր: Քո ասածից հետևում էր, որ ոստիկանը ինքնապաշտպանությամբ է զբաղվել դրա համար էլ անմեղա, բայց բոլորս էլ հասկանում ենք, որ ինքնապաշտպանվել են ոչ թե մլիցեքը, այլ ժողովուրդը: Ու դրա վառ ապացույցը էնա, որ անգամ պաշտոնական տվյալներում *քաղաքացիական զոհերի թիվը 7 անգամ ավելա ոստիկանականներից:*


ես ոչ մի դեպքում ոստիկանին չեմ արդարացնում. բայց մի կողմ դիր հրամանը ու պաշտոնը. եթե մարդու վրա հարձակվում են(կապ չունի ոստիկանա թե հասարակ քաղաքացի), ու քո մոտ կա պաշտպանվելու միջոց այդ մարդը անպայման կկիռաի դա. 

Հ.Գ. բայց իհարկե դրանից հետո կբխի պատասխանատվություն օրենքի առաջ...




> Ապեր համ ասում ես, որ քեռիտա ասել, համ էլ ասում ես, որ քեզ ծանոթա էդ տղեն: 
> Տենց ոնցա՞ լինում
> 
> Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
> 
> Էս քո գրառումներն են


ես գիտեմ ինչ եմ գրել. լավ, ավելի մանրամասն ասեմ. ես զրուցում էի աղջկա հետ ու որ մեկ էլ իրան չսկսեմ ասել որ քեռիսա ասել սենց ու ես իրան հավատում եմ որտև ինքը իմ քեռինա ու նմանատիպ այլ բացատրություններ կարճ կոնկրետ ասել եմ իմ անունից որ իրա մոտ ավելորդ հարցեր չառաջանա. էսքան բան

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> ես ոչ մի դեպքում ոստիկանին չեմ արդարացնում. բայց մի կողմ դիր հրամանը ու պաշտոնը. եթե մարդու վրա հարձակվում են(կապ չունի ոստիկանա թե հասարակ քաղաքացի), ու քո մոտ կա պաշտպանվելու միջոց այդ մարդը անպայման կկիռաի դա. 
> 
> Հ.Գ. բայց իհարկե դրանից հետո կբխի պատասխանատվություն օրենքի առաջ...


Նույն կերպ էլ ես կարամ հելնեմ փողոց ու սպանեմ առաջին հանդիպած մարդուն, բայց դե պարզա հետո կբխի պատասխանատվություն օրենքի առաջ:
Ինչ էի ուզում ասել`
Ոստիկանները լավ էլ գիտեին, որ էդ քո ասած "_պատասխանատվություն օրենքի առաջ_"-ը չի լինելու: Դրա համար էլ հանգիստ օգտագործում էին զենքերը, անկախ նրանից նեղն էին, նեղը չէին /խոսքս բոլոր ոստիկանների մասին չէ, ինչպես նաև սպեցնազի աշխատողների մասինա/: 
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա սոորական էլեկտրաշոկին ինչ կասես?
Բռերով օգտագործել են ու հիմնականում երբ մի 10 ոստիկանով մի մարդու էին շրջապատել: Իմ աչքով եմ վիդեոները տեսել մարտի մեկի առավոտվա: Համ էլ էտ առավոտ, որ իջել էի օպերա կարամ քեզ ասեմ, որ ցուցարարներից իրանք շատ էին:

Կարճ ես մլիցեքի դեմ անհատական ոչինչ չունեմ: Իրանց հրամայել են իրանք արել են, թո պատասխան տան իրանց խղճի առաջ: Ու ոչ էլ հիմա կարանք հատիկ հատիկ պարզենք թե որ մի ոստիկաննա կրակել: Հետքերը վերացված են:
Իմ պահանջը _ոհմակի առաջնորդի_ դեմա, ու ոչ միայն իմը:

----------


## Uxaki mard

> Չի լինի
> Քոչարյան-Սերժ, Քոչարյան-Սերժ, Քոչարյան-Սերժ, Քոչարյան-Սերժ, Քոչարյան-Սերժ,…
> 2080ականներին արդեն ոչ մեկ չի հիշի ու կսկսեն վիճել Քոչարյաննա Սերժից, թե Սերժը Քոչարյանից:


95-96-97 թվականներին ազգի անեցքի թիրախը ԼՏՊ , Վանոն,   ու ՀՀՇ մյուս կարկառուն դեմքերն էին: Ու բոլորս էլ մտածում էինք որ պրծում չկա դրանցից, բայց .....
Եղավ, միգուցէ ավելի վատին հասանք....  Առաջարկս, ամուր պահել Սերժին, որովհետև սրանից հետո եկողը ավելի վատ կարա լինի :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց



> Չի լինի
> Իմ առաջարկությունը ասեմ,  Ղարաբաղը պահենք, ղարաբաղցիներին տանք ազերիներին , իրանց Ղարաբաղը երևի պետք էլ չի, կբարիշեն հայերի հետ դրանից հետո, համ էլ քոչարյանենք էլ են մտնում ղարաբաղցիների մեջ, պատկերացրենք կյանքը ինչքան կլավանա:


 Չի կարելի ժողովուրդ : Ղարաբաղցիքին սարքել ենք ազերիներից բեթար : Ես Երևանցի եմ, բայց հենց երևանցի "թշնամիներ" ունեմ, ուրեմն ինչ սկսեմ երևվանցիքին էլ չսիրել, նույն ղարաբաղցիքի կողքը շարված են ոչ ղարաբաղցի իշխանավորներ ու իրանցից ոչ պակաս տականք ու ինչ, Հայաստանը հանձնենք թուրքերին?:

----------


## Kuk

> ինձ թվումա պակաս պինդ նյարդեր պետք չէ իմանալու համար որ հանրապետական հիվանդանոցում պարկածա մեր տարիքի շարքային զինվոր, որի վրա կրակել են ուղիղ ողնաշարին ու նա կյանքի մնացած մասը կանցկացնի ինվալիդնի կալյասկայում.


Մարտի 1-ի դեպքերի ժամանակ  վիրավորված զինվորներից ընդամենը 1 զինվորա գտնվում ծանր վիճակում՝ վերակենդանացման բաժանմունքում: Սա ի դեպ պաշտոնական տվյալ է: 
   Ես էլ ավելացնեմ, որ քո նկարագրածին շատ նման՝ ողնաշարին հրազենային վնասվածք ստացել է ներքին զորքերի զինծառայող իմ ընկերը, բայց նա պառկած է ոչ թե Հանրապետական հիվանդանոցում, այլ Միքայելյանի անվան վիրաբուժական կենտրոնում: Նա ոչ թե շարքային զինծառայող է, այլ՝ կրտսեր սերժանտ:

----------


## Armenoid

մենակ ուզում եմ իմանամ բա հաջորդ ձեր քայլերը որոնք են լինելու՞
և լինելու են արդյոք՞թե արդեն դուք ել եք հույսներտ կորցրել՞

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> մենակ ուզում եմ իմանամ բա հաջորդ ձեր քայլերը որոնք են լինելու՞
> և լինելու են արդյոք՞թե արդեն դուք ել եք հույսներտ կորցրել՞


Հույսը վերջում են կորցնում, իսկ մենք հլը շատ պտի ՊԱՅՔԱՐԵՆՔ մինչև հասնենք վերջին  :Wink: 
*ՊԱՅՔԱՐ ՊԱՅՔԱՐ ՄԻՆՉԵՎ ՎԵՐՋ*
Հաջորդ քայլը պարզա, որ պտի ընդիմության լիդեռները ասեն, որոնք դեռ ազատության մեջ են /եթե այդպսիսիք մնացել են  :Sad:  / : 
Ինձ թվումա մյուս կարևոր քայլը լինելուա էն, որ զոհերի քառասունքին` ապրիլի 9-ին սերժը չկարենա "խաղաղ" պայմաններում օծվի  :Bad:  : Էդ օրը օպերաի մոտակայքը մարդաշատա լինելու  :Diablo:  :Angry2:  :Goblin:

----------


## Kuk

> Հույսը վերջում են կորցնում, իսկ մենք հլը շատ պտի ՊԱՅՔԱՐԵՆՔ մինչև հասնենք վերջին 
> *ՊԱՅՔԱՐ ՊԱՅՔԱՐ ՄԻՆՉԵՎ ՎԵՐՋ*
> Հաջորդ քայլը պարզա, որ պտի ընդիմության լիդեռները ասեն, որոնք դեռ ազատության մեջ են /եթե այդպսիսիք մնացել են  / : 
> Ինձ թվումա մյուս կարևոր քայլը լինելուա էն, որ զոհերի քառասունքին` ապրիլի 9-ին սերժը չկարենա "խաղաղ" պայմաններում օծվի  : Էդ օրը օպերաի մոտակայքը մարդաշատա լինելու


Կգնանք ու կխոչընդոտենք, հո չենք թողելու հանգիստ օծվի: Կգնաանք,սիրուուն, մենք մեր ձեռով կօծենք :Wink:  :LOL:

----------


## սիսար

> Կգնանք ու կխոչընդոտենք, հո չենք թողելու հանգիստ օծվի: Կգնաանք,սիրուուն, մենք մեր ձեռով կօծենք


   Զարմանում   եմ  թե   ինչքան   չարություն   կա   Ձեր   մեջ,   ախտահանեք   ձեր   հոգիները,   հակառակ   դեպքում    առաջինը՛   այն   վնասելու   է    Ձեր   ներքնաշխարհը,   դրանից   ոչ   մի   հոգուտ   չեք   ստանալու,   Ձեր   նեղ   անձնական    ցանկությունները   պետք   չէ   գերադասել    մեծամասության   ցանկություններից    եւ   հայոց   պետականության    շահերից:   Մեզ   մշտապես    հաղթել   են   այն   ժամանակ,   երբ   պառակտված   ենք   եղել,   դուրսի   մեր   թշնամիները    օգտագործելով   մեր   ներքին   անհանդուրժականությունը    եւ   մեր   մեջ    քաղաքական   գործիքներին,  մասնատելով   մեր    հասարակությունը,   եւ   մաս   մաս   խժռելով,   մատնել   են   կորստի:  Խելքի   եկեք...

----------


## Արշակ

> …Ձեր   նեղ   անձնական    ցանկությունները   պետք   չէ   գերադասել    մեծամասության   ցանկություններից    եւ   հայոց   պետականության    շահերից:   Մեզ   մշտապես    հաղթել   են   այն   ժամանակ,   երբ   պառակտված   ենք   եղել,   դուրսի   մեր   թշնամիները    օգտագործելով   մեր   ներքին   անհանդուրժականությունը    եւ   մեր   մեջ    քաղաքական   գործիքներին,  մասնատելով   մեր    հասարակությունը,   եւ   մաս   մաս   խժռելով,   մատնել   են   կորստի:  Խելքի   եկեք...


Լավ ես ասում, Սիսա՛ր։ Մնում է խոսքդ գործ դարձնես։ Ժողովրդի մեծամասնությունը արդեն վաղուց զզվել է էս կրիմինալ բանդայից ու ուզում է ազատվել դրանցից՝ հանուն երկրի բարորության ու պետական շահերի։ ԼՏՊ–ի նկատմամբ անձնական ատելությունդ մի կողմ թող ու մի՛ նպաստի ազգի պառակտմանը։ Միացիր ժողովրդական ընդվզմանը։ 
Թե չէ ուռած–փքած խոսքեր բոլորն էլ կարող են ասել։

Հ. Գ.
Չնայած հասկանում եմ. երևի Հայաստանում չգտնվելով՝ շատ մշուշոտ պատկերացում ունես ժողովրդի մեծամասնության դիրքորոշման մասին։

----------


## Kuk

> Զարմանում   եմ  թե   ինչքան   չարություն   կա   Ձեր   մեջ,   ախտահանեք   ձեր   հոգիները,   հակառակ   դեպքում    առաջինը՛   այն   վնասելու   է    Ձեր   ներքնաշխարհը,   դրանից   ոչ   մի   հոգուտ   չեք   ստանալու,   Ձեր   նեղ   անձնական    ցանկությունները   պետք   չէ   գերադասել    մեծամասության   ցանկություններից    եւ   հայոց   պետականության    շահերից:   Մեզ   մշտապես    հաղթել   են   այն   ժամանակ,   երբ   պառակտված   ենք   եղել,   դուրսի   մեր   թշնամիները    օգտագործելով   մեր   ներքին   անհանդուրժականությունը    եւ   մեր   մեջ    քաղաքական   գործիքներին,  մասնատելով   մեր    հասարակությունը,   եւ   մաս   մաս   խժռելով,   մատնել   են   կորստի:  Խելքի   եկեք...


Նախ բոլոր այն մարդկանց, ովքեր հանրահավաքների մասնակիցներին կամ անձամբ ինձ խելքի գալու կոչեր են անում, ինքս նրանց կոչ եմ անում խելքի գալ ու վիրավորական արտահայտություններ թույլ չտալ հասարակության մաս կազմող բազմության նկատմամբ: Եվ ամենայն պատասխանատվությամբ հայտարարում եմ, որ ոչ ոք չի կարող պատասխան տալ այդ վիրավորական արտահայտության համար: Ու եթե կգտնվի այնպիսի մեկը, ով կժխտի ասածս և կասի, որ ինքը կարող է վիրավորել և պատասխան տալ, խնդրեմ՝ ասեք ինձ, հանդիպենք և ամենայն հետաքրքրությամբ կլսեմ արդարացումը:
   Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է «հայոց   պետականության    շահ» ասվածը, ես այն դիտում եմ որպես իշխանավորների անձնական շահ, և ինձ հետ բանավեճի ընթացքում կխնդրեմ այլ կերպ ձևակերպել այդ միտքը:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Կգնանք ու կխոչընդոտենք, հո չենք թողելու հանգիստ օծվի: Կգնաանք,սիրուուն, մենք մեր ձեռով կօծենք


Անպայման:  :Wink: 
Ես չեմ կարա տունը հանգիստ նստեմ, երբ որ սերժի նման .......ը օծվումա էս երկրի նախագահ 5 /ես կասեի 10/ տարով, էն էլ խեղճ անմեղ զոհերի ուղիղ քառասունքի օրը:

Չէէէ~~~ սենց երկրար չի մնա, անբարոյականությունն էլ սահմաններ ունի:  :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2: 

Ավելացվել է 15 րոպե անց



> Զարմանում   եմ  թե   ինչքան   չարություն   կա   Ձեր   մեջ,   ախտահանեք   ձեր   հոգիները,   հակառակ   դեպքում    առաջինը՛   այն   վնասելու   է    Ձեր   ներքնաշխարհը,   դրանից   ոչ   մի   հոգուտ   չեք   ստանալու,   Ձեր   նեղ   անձնական    ցանկությունները   պետք   չէ   գերադասել    մեծամասության   ցանկություններից    եւ   հայոց   պետականության    շահերից:   Մեզ   մշտապես    հաղթել   են   այն   ժամանակ,   երբ   պառակտված   ենք   եղել,   դուրսի   մեր   թշնամիները    օգտագործելով   մեր   ներքին   անհանդուրժականությունը    եւ   մեր   մեջ    քաղաքական   գործիքներին,  մասնատելով   մեր    հասարակությունը,   եւ   մաս   մաս   խժռելով,   մատնել   են   կորստի:  Խելքի   եկեք...


Հարգելի սիսար,
նախ ասեմ ճիշտ է, որ մեր մեջ չարություն կա, բայց այն "բութ չարություն" չէ, այլ հիմնավորված ու "խելամիտ" չարություն է, եթե ուզում ես դա այդպես անվանել:
Երկրորդ, չգիտեմ դու հոգեբան ես մասնագիտությամբ, թե չէ, բայց պետք չի եզրակացություններ անել մեր "հոգեկան ներաշխարհի" մասին, որովհետև չգիտես թե ինչը կվնասի մեր ներաշխարհը ինչը` ոչ: Ամեն մարդ յուրովի է  :Wink: 
Ինչ ի նկատի ունեիր "ձեր նեղ անձնական ցանկություն" ասելով? Ու ինչից վերցրեցիր թե դու տեղյակ ես "մեծամասնության   ցանկություններից"?  :Think:  Լավ կլիներ մի քիչ թվերով ու փաստերով հիմնավորեիր պնդումներդ, որպեսզի նրանք կարդացողի համար ընդունելի լինեին: Այլապես այն քո անձնական կարծիքն է, որը ամենևին էլ պարտադիր չէ, որ համընկնի իրականության հետ:  :Wink: 




> Խելքի   եկեք...


Այսինքնս? Խի հիմա խելակորույս ենք?

----------


## Ambrosine

> Զարմանում   եմ  թե   ինչքան   չարություն   կա   Ձեր   մեջ,   ախտահանեք   ձեր   հոգիները,   հակառակ   դեպքում    առաջինը՛   այն   վնասելու   է    Ձեր   ներքնաշխարհը,   դրանից   ոչ   մի   հոգուտ   չեք   ստանալու,   Ձեր   նեղ   անձնական    ցանկությունները   պետք   չէ   գերադասել    մեծամասության   ցանկություններից    եւ   հայոց   պետականության    շահերից:   Մեզ   մշտապես    հաղթել   են   այն   ժամանակ,   երբ   պառակտված   ենք   եղել,   դուրսի   մեր   թշնամիները    օգտագործելով   մեր   ներքին   անհանդուրժականությունը    եւ   մեր   մեջ    քաղաքական   գործիքներին,  մասնատելով   մեր    հասարակությունը,   եւ   մաս   մաս   խժռելով,   մատնել   են   կորստի:  Խելքի   եկեք...


Բա ուզում էիր շնորհավորեինք  :Bad: սերժին, որ սպանել ա մեր եղբայրներին, քույրերին? :Angry2:  Պարզ ա, որ պիտի չարացած լինենք: Ու հետո հեշտ ա Հայաստանից դուրս գտնվողի համար սենց վեհ հայրենասիրական ճառեր կարդալ, բայց եթե դու ստեղ լինեիր, կարող ա մեզնից էլ չարացած լինեիր

Ավելացվել է 11 րոպե անց



> Հույսը վերջում են կորցնում, իսկ մենք հլը շատ պտի ՊԱՅՔԱՐԵՆՔ մինչև հասնենք վերջին 
> *ՊԱՅՔԱՐ ՊԱՅՔԱՐ ՄԻՆՉԵՎ ՎԵՐՋ*
> Հաջորդ քայլը պարզա, որ պտի ընդիմության լիդեռները ասեն, որոնք դեռ ազատության մեջ են /եթե այդպսիսիք մնացել են  / : 
> Ինձ թվումա մյուս կարևոր քայլը լինելուա էն, որ զոհերի քառասունքին` ապրիլի 9-ին սերժը չկարենա "խաղաղ" պայմաններում օծվի  : Էդ օրը օպերաի մոտակայքը մարդաշատա լինելու


Բա որ օծվելու համար գնա Ղարաբաղ? :Think:  Դե ինքն էլ ա հասկանում, որ ստեղ իրան  ժողովուրդը հում-հում կուտի

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Զարմանում   եմ  թե   ինչքան   չարություն   կա   Ձեր   մեջ,   ախտահանեք   ձեր   հոգիները,   հակառակ   դեպքում    առաջինը՛   այն   վնասելու   է    Ձեր   ներքնաշխարհը,   դրանից   ոչ   մի   հոգուտ   չեք   ստանալու,   Ձեր   նեղ   անձնական    ցանկությունները   պետք   չէ   գերադասել    մեծամասության   ցանկություններից    եւ   հայոց   պետականության    շահերից:   Մեզ   մշտապես    հաղթել   են   այն   ժամանակ,   երբ   պառակտված   ենք   եղել,   դուրսի   մեր   թշնամիները    օգտագործելով   մեր   ներքին   անհանդուրժականությունը    եւ   մեր   մեջ    քաղաքական   գործիքներին,  մասնատելով   մեր    հասարակությունը,   եւ   մաս   մաս   խժռելով,   մատնել   են   կորստի:  Խելքի   եկեք...



ամեն մարդ ազատ է զարմանալու ինչի վրա ուզի, ուղղակի քո զարմանքի արտահայտությունը ավելի ճշգրիտ դարձնելու համար պիտի շարադրեիր այս կերպ--զարմանում եմ թե ինչքան արդարության պահանջ կա ձեր մեջ, աղտոտեք ձեր հոգիները, հակառակ դեպքում առաջինը դա վնասելու է ձեր բարեկեցիկ կյանքին, դրանից ոչ մի օգուտ ու պաշտոն չեք ստանալու, ձեր հավաքական ցանկությունները պետք չե գերադասել օլիգարխների ցանկություններից ու ավազակապետության շահերից, մեզ մշտապես հաղթել են այն ժամանակ երբ հանդուրժել ենք անարդարությունը մեր մեջ, դրսի մեր թշնամիները օգտագործել են մեր ջոջերի խաղամոլությունը ու անմեղ քաղաքացիներին սպանելու տարօրինակ մոլուցքը....մատնել են կորստի, խելքի եկեք-----սա ավելի ճիշտ է եթե դու կոչդ ուղղում ես մեզ, իսկ եթե այն ուղղում ես այսօրվա "կայունապաշտ հայրենասերներին" ապա օրեգինալ շարադրանքդ է ավելի տեղին

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Բա որ օծվելու համար գնա Ղարաբաղ? Դե ինքն էլ ա հասկանում, որ ստեղ իրան  ժողովուրդը հում-հում կուտի


Սերժին հում-հում ուտելու համար մենք պիտի շատ ոստիկանների, զորքերի, սպեցնազցիների, մարդասպանների, ջրցան մեքենաների, ԲՄՊ-ների  և անգամ տանկերի վրայով անցնենք: Իսկ էդ "դատարկ" ձեռքերով էնքան էլ հեշտ չի թեկուզ և մենք մի քանի անգամ շատ ենք:
Դրա համար էլ հլը պարզ չի թե մենք սերժին կուտենք, թե ինքը մեզ, ոնց որ մինչև հիմա էր անում: 

Ես ամենևին էլ չեմ վախենում ու ոչ մեկին էլ չեմ վախացնում, և ոչ էլ հուսահատվում: Ընդհակառակը ավելի եմ վճռականորեն տրամադրվում:  :Angry2: 
Ուղղակի ուզում էի ասել, որ նրա նման մարդկաց անբարոյական հոգին սահմաններ չի ճանաչում: Նա կարա առանց կարմրելու մահացածների շիրմաքարերի վրա էլ օծվի ու անգամ աչքն էլ չթարթի; Եվ սա մեր նորընտիրն է...  :Sad:

----------


## Kuk

> Բա որ օծվելու համար գնա Ղարաբաղ? Դե ինքն էլ ա հասկանում, որ ստեղ իրան  ժողովուրդը հում-հում կուտի


Ղարաբաղ գնալու դեպքում կենթարկվի առնվազն ծաղրուծանակի, ինչպես Ռուսաստան կատարած վերջին այցի ժամանակ: Հարց է ծագում. ինչու՞ է Հ.Հ. «նախագահն» օծվում Լ.Ղ.Հ.-ում:

----------


## dvgray

> Սերժին հում-հում ուտելու համար մենք պիտի շատ ոստիկանների, զորքերի, սպեցնազցիների, մարդասպանների, ջրցան մեքենաների, ԲՄՊ-ների  և անգամ տանկերի վրայով անցնենք:


Հեչ էլ անպայման չի  :Smile: :
Կարելի է մի հատ նորմալ համազգային հանգանակություն կազմակերպել, հավաքված փողերով աշխարհի լավագույն կիլլերին վարձել ու գործը առանց մեծ շուխուրի ավարտել: ... ինչպես սովորաբար սերժիկաքոչական կլանն է անում  :Wink: : Ճնայած իրանք էնքան գեղցի են, որ առանց շուխուր չեն կարում յոլա գնան  :LOL: :

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Հեչ էլ անպայման չի :
> Կարելի է մի հատ նորմալ համազգային հանգանակություն կազմակերպել, հավաքված փողերով աշխարհի լավագույն կիլլերին վարձել ու գործը առանց մեծ շուխուրի ավարտել: ... ինչպես սովորաբար սերժիկաքոչական կլանն է անում : Ճնայած իրանք էնքան գեղցի են, որ առանց շուխուր չեն կարում յոլա գնան :


Այ ցավդ տանեմ էն պառավի պատմվածքը չգիտես, որ մի հատ դաժան թագավորա իրանց մոտ թագադրվում, էս պառավը սկսումա օրհնել էդ չար թագավորին, էս թագավորն էլ չի դիմանում հարցնումա այ պառավ խի ես ինձ օրհնում? Պառավն էլ ասումա նախորդին անիծեցի ավելի վատը եկավ, հիմա էլ քեզ անիծեմ մյուսդ ինչ կլինի??  :LOL: 
Կարճ ասած սենց թե նենց իրանց ձեռնա իշխանությունը, սերժին կիլլեռով սպանես, ռոբի տղեն կգա, դրան սպանես ռոբի քրոջ տղեն կգա, դրան սպանես սերժի տատմոր հոպարի քրոջ թոռան .... վոբշեմ հասկացար  :Wink:

----------


## nnaarreek

Քվեարկեցի :Smile: 

Դրեցի կլինի, բայց դժվր թե էլ ես անգամ ստացվի: կարևորը ետ չի, այլ են ա որ ժողովրդի մեջ հույս ա առաջացել և հետևաբար իշխանափոխությունը անխուսափելի ա :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Artgeo

Գնալով ավելի եմ համոզվում, որ այսօր Հայաստանում իրար դեմ են դուրս եկել խորհրդային և ոչ խորհրդային մտածելակերպերը: Հետաքրքիր է, ո՞րը կհաղթի…

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Գնալով ավելի եմ համոզվում, որ այսօր Հայաստանում իրար դեմ են դուրս եկել խորհրդային և ոչ խորհրդային մտածելակերպերը: Հետաքրքիր է, ո՞րը կհաղթի…


Իսկ ես գնալով ավելի եմ համոզվում, որ ՍՍ-ն որպես նախագահ "կձգի" մաքսիմումը 2 տարի: Այլընտրանք չեմ տեսնում, հրաշքներ չեն լինում:

Համ էլ ժող. իմացաք, որ էսօր 18:30-ի մոտերքը մահացել է 19-ամյա մի անմեղ երիտասարդ, որը հրազենի վնասվածք էր ստացել մարտի 1-ին: Իմ տարիքի անմեղ մի երիտասարդ. խեղճ տղա, սաղ կյանքը դեմն էր  :Sad: 
Աղբյուր

----------


## Աբելյան

> Իսկ ես գնալով ավելի եմ համոզվում, որ ՍՍ-ն որպես նախագահ "կձգի" մաքսիմումը 2 տարի: Այլընտրանք չեմ տեսնում, հրաշքներ չեն լինում:
> 
> Համ էլ ժող. իմացաք, որ էսօր 18:30-ի մոտերքը մահացել է 19-ամյա մի անմեղ երիտասարդ, որը հրազենի վնասվածք էր ստացել մարտի 1-ին: Իմ տարիքի անմեղ մի երիտասարդ. խեղճ տղա, սաղ կյանքը դեմն էր 
> Աղբյուր


իմ մոտ ֆրինետ ա, մի հատ որ խնդրեմ, ընդհանուր կասե՞ս

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> իմ մոտ ֆրինետ ա, մի հատ որ խնդրեմ, ընդհանուր կասե՞ս


Հեսա`




> Մահացել է մարտի 1-֊2֊-ի իրադարձությունների ժամանակ վիրավորված Տիգրան Աբգարյանը
> 
> Այսօր Երեւանի Միքայելյանի անվան հիվանդանոցում մահացել է մարտի 1-֊2-֊ին վիրավորված ոստիկանության զորքերի ծառայող Տիգրան Աբգարյանը: Այդ մասին «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանին տեղեկացրել է հիվանդանոցի փոխտնօրեն Օնիկ Մելքոնյանը:
> 
> «Նա տեղափոխվել է ծանր վիճակում՝ պարանոցային ողների բեկորային կոտրվածքներով, որոնք առաջացել են հրազենային զենքից արձակած փամփուշտից: Մարտի 2-֊ից մենք պայքարում էինք նրա կյանքի համար, բայց, դժբախտաբար, չհաջողվեց ոչնչով օգնել»,֊ - ասաց Օնիկ Մելքոնյանը:
> 
> Մարտի 1֊2֊-ին Երեւանում տեղի ունեցած իրադարձությունների հետեւանքով զոհվել էր մեկ ոստիկան եւ 7 քաղաքացիական անձ:


Փաստորեն արդեն 9-ը զոհ, և նորից հրազենային վնասվածքից:  :Sad:

----------


## Աբելյան

տենց էլ ենթադրում էի  :Sad:

----------


## Grisha

Այո

----------


## Alien

Ով ասեց, թե "սաղս էլ նույն բանն ենք ուզում"???
Ես օրինակ չեմ ուզում, որ իմ սիրելի երկրում /չեմ ամաչում սիրել իմ երկիրը, իսկ երկիրն ու կառավարությունը տարբեր բաներ են/ ընդդիմություն ասելով հասկանան լտպ կամ նման այլ բաներ: Ինչու? Որեվհետև ետ մարդն ինչքան կարող էր ապացուցեց, որ իրա գալով ոչ մի լավ բան չի լինում, ու պետք ա լքի քաղաքական ասպարեզը:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ով ասեց, թե "սաղս էլ նույն բանն ենք ուզում"???
> Ես օրինակ չեմ ուզում, որ իմ սիրելի երկրում /չեմ ամաչում սիրել իմ երկիրը, իսկ երկիրն ու կառավարությունը տարբեր բաներ են/ ընդդիմություն ասելով հասկանան լտպ կամ նման այլ բաներ: Ինչու? Որեվհետև ետ մարդն ինչքան կարող էր ապացուցեց, որ իրա գալով ոչ մի լավ բան չի լինում, ու պետք ա լքի քաղաքական ասպարեզը:


Հակասություն կա գրառման մեջ։ Սկզբի ու վերջի։ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի գալով վատ եղավ իշխանությունների համար, սակայն ոչ երկրի։ (10 զոհը իմհկ-ով իշխանությունների մեղքով է)։

Մեկ էլ մի բան հասկացեք էլի։ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի վրա աղբ ու լուտանք թափելը որևէ կեպ չի արդարացնում Սերժ-Քոչարյանին։ Չէ, հասկանում եմ, որ նրանց սպիտակեցնելը անիմաստ է, սակայն համոզված եղեք, որ այս ուղղությունն էլ անիմաստ է և ձեր նորանշանակին որևէ կերպ չի օգնի։

----------


## Alien

Հակասություն չկա, բայց կհամարեմ, որ բանավեճն էնքան էլ իմաստ չունի, որովհետև դիտարկվում է հանրահայտ վիրուսի առկայություն, ու կդադարեցնեմ բանավեճը: Մի բան ուրախացնում է. կանցնի մոտ հազար տարի, ու այս հողն ու ջուրը ազատված կլինեն դեպրեսված ՀԿ-ախառը բողոքականներից, ու մարդիկ արդեն ավելի վեհ հոգսեր կունենան, քան սեփական երկիրը սեփական կամքով թշնամիներին հանձնելու ստորացուցիչ գործուղությունն իր բոլոր ցավալի հետևանքներով...
Ես վերջացրեցի այսքանով:

----------


## Norton

> Հակասություն չկա, բայց կհամարեմ, որ բանավեճն էնքան էլ իմաստ չունի, որովհետև դիտարկվում է հանրահայտ վիրուսի առկայություն, ու կդադարեցնեմ բանավեճը: Մի բան ուրախացնում է. կանցնի մոտ հազար տարի, ու այս հողն ու ջուրը ազատված կլինեն դեպրեսված ՀԿ-ախառը բողոքականներից, ու մարդիկ արդեն ավելի վեհ հոգսեր կունենան, քան սեփական երկիրը սեփական կամքով թշնամիներին հանձնելու ստորացուցիչ գործուղությունն իր բոլոր ցավալի հետևանքներով...
> Ես վերջացրեցի այսքանով:


Իսկ մի՞թե դեմոկրատական երկիր կառուցել սխալ է:
Դու ինչ էս հասկանում վե՜հ գաղափարներ ասելով՞
Որ զանգվածն է ՀԿ-ախառը զանգված ՀՀ բնակչության մեծամասնությունը՞
Ըստ քեզ,որ երկիրը ավելի արագ կհանձնվի թշնամուն ուժեղ,լեգիտիմ իշխանություն ունեցողը,թե՞ ոչ լեգիտիմ,մանր գող(բառիս բուն իմաստով) ղեկավար ունեցողը:

----------


## Alien

Դեմոկրատական այսիքն ինչ տեսակ?? ԱՄՆ-ի, կամ մեկ այլ նմանատիպ երկրի նման, հա?? Կարող ես գոնե մեկ իրական դեմոկրատիայի օրինակ բերել, այնպիսի դեմոկրատիայի, որը բալկաններից Իրաք անմեղ մարդկանց գլխներին ռումբեր նետելով չի աճում?????
Վեհ գաղափար ասելով հասկանում եմ, օրինակ էն, որ եղեռնի զոհերի օրը գրանտակերները որոշեն սսկվել նստել իրենց բներում ու շշուկով անիծեն իրենց մանկությունը փչացրած կրիմինալներին..... 
Վեհ գաղափարի մեկ այլ օրինակ է ցույցեր կազմակերպելու փոխարեն ազգի երիտասարդ սերունդին կրթելը, որ վաղը մյուս օրը չնկնեն կրիմինալների ճիրանները` տգիտության պատճառով:
ՀՀ բնակչության ԱԶԴԵՑԻԿ /էլիտար չասեմ, չի սազում ետ զանգվածին նույնիսկ այդ հոգնած բառը.../ զանգվածի ահագին մասը, որ չի հասկանում, թե ինչ ա նշանակում ՀՀ-ի նման երկրում ներքին պառակտում մտցնելը, հատկապես չափազանց բարյացկամ հարևանների ամբիցիաների ֆոնի վրա....
Ըստ իս ժշնամու ձեռքն ավելի հանգիստ կհանձնվի այն երկիրը, որն ինքանակամ սկսում է բանակցել ազատագրված պատմական հողեր հանձնելու մասին` դրական ելքի հավանականությամբ.....
Իսկ թերություններ բոլոր կառավարություններն էլ ունեն: Լեգիտիմ բառի մասին էլ լիքը վերլուծելու բան կա: Մեզ խաբել են եղբայր, եդ որ ասում են "դեմոկրատիա", "լեգիտիմ", "լիբերալ", ետ ամենը կարտոնից սարքաց բաներ են, իսկ իրականը մեր թշնամիներն են ու մեր ազգի դարերով կուտակված ապուշությունը, որ դեպքից դեպք դրսևորվում ա սոված գրանտակերների մեծ ջանքերի շնորհիվ: 
Ես օրինակ համ գրում եմ, համ ցավ եմ զգում, իսկ դու հիմա կկարդաս, կջղայնանաս ու մեկ ա բան չի փոխվի:

----------


## Norton

> Դեմոկրատական այսիքն ինչ տեսակ?? ԱՄՆ-ի, կամ մեկ այլ նմանատիպ երկրի նման, հա?? Կարող ես գոնե մեկ իրական դեմոկրատիայի օրինակ բերել, այնպիսի դեմոկրատիայի, որը բալկաններից Իրաք անմեղ մարդկանց գլխներին ռումբեր նետելով չի աճում?????
> Վեհ գաղափար ասելով հասկանում եմ, օրինակ էն, որ եղեռնի զոհերի օրը գրանտակերները որոշեն սսկվել նստել իրենց բներում ու շշուկով անիծեն իրենց մանկությունը փչացրած կրիմինալներին..... 
> Վեհ գաղափարի մեկ այլ օրինակ է ցույցեր կազմակերպելու փոխարեն ազգի երիտասարդ սերունդին կրթելը, որ վաղը մյուս օրը չնկնեն կրիմինալների ճիրանները` տգիտության պատճառով:
> ՀՀ բնակչության ԱԶԴԵՑԻԿ /էլիտար չասեմ, չի սազում ետ զանգվածին նույնիսկ այդ հոգնած բառը.../ զանգվածի ահագին մասը, որ չի հասկանում, թե ինչ ա նշանակում ՀՀ-ի նման երկրում ներքին պառակտում մտցնելը, հատկապես չափազանց բարյացկամ հարևանների ամբիցիաների ֆոնի վրա....
> Ըստ իս ժշնամու ձեռքն ավելի հանգիստ կհանձնվի այն երկիրը, որն ինքանակամ սկսում է բանակցել ազատագրված պատմական հողեր հանձնելու մասին` դրական ելքի հավանականությամբ.....
> Իսկ թերություններ բոլոր կառավարություններն էլ ունեն: Լեգիտիմ բառի մասին էլ լիքը վերլուծելու բան կա: Մեզ խաբել են եղբայր, եդ որ ասում են "դեմոկրատիա", "լեգիտիմ", "լիբերալ", ետ ամենը կարտոնից սարքաց բաներ են, իսկ իրականը մեր թշնամիներն են ու մեր ազգի դարերով կուտակված ապուշությունը, որ դեպքից դեպք դրսևորվում ա սոված գրանտակերների մեծ ջանքերի շնորհիվ: 
> Ես օրինակ համ գրում եմ, համ ցավ եմ զգում, իսկ դու հիմա կկարդաս, կջղայնանաս ու մեկ ա բան չի փոխվի:


Նախ չեմ ջղայնանա,ոնց լինի ոչ վերջինն էս ոչ էլ առաջինը:
Ամեն երկիր ստեղծումա իր դեմոկրատիան եւ պարտադիր չի կրկնօինակի,իսկ ԱՄՆ-ի Իրաքի վրա ռումբեր քցելըընդհանրապես մեզ չի վերաբերվում:
Այսինք եթե Հայաստանում Ստալինյան ռեժիմ ստեղծվի , ճողովուրդը պիտի լռի, որ հարևանները դրանից չառիթավորվեն,անհեթեթ միտք, կարդա ԼՏՊ-ի ելույթը այնտեղ հստակ նշված ա, որ ամեն մի ոտնձգության դեպքում ադրբեջանի կողմից,ինքը կոչ կանի ժամանակվորապես դադարցնել պայքարը կրիմինալ ռեժիմի դեմ, իսկ Ղարաբաղում կկռվեն հենց հիմա բանտերում գտնվող ազատամարտիկները էդ ազատամարտիկներ որ գիտակցում են, այժմ երկիրը դեպի անդունդ ա գլորվում, հուսով ոմ դու էլ մի օր կհասկանաս: Իսկ մեր թշնամիները կային, կան ու կլինեն ու քո տրամաբանությամբ Հայաստանը ցմահ պետք է մնա Զիմբաբեի, Մոզանբիկի, Հայիթի երկրների հարթության վրա:

----------


## Alien

ապրես, որ չջղայնացար :Jpit: )
Մեծ կապ ունի թե դեմոկրատիայի ջատագովներից ով ում գլխին ինչի ու ինչ տեսակի ռումբեր ա գցում. վաղը ետ նույն ռումբերը մեր գլխին կարող ա գան, ինչպես համաշխարհային փորձը ցույց ա տալիս...
"Ս" տառի հետ չունեք փաստորեն... / ստալին, սերժ.../
քո ասելով էլ շողովուրդը պիտի լտպ-ի հետևից գնա, որ հանկարծ ԵԱՀԿ-ն ու մնացած օտարները չառիթավորվեն??? Որտեղ դու կասես , թե օտարի ներմուծած կեղծ ու վտանգներով լի դեմոկրատիան ա արժեք, էնտեղ ես կասեմ, որ զիմբաբվեյի էթնիկ ու գունեղ մշակույքն ա արժեք: 
Իսկ էն ամենն, ինչ լտպ-ն ասում ա, ինձ որևէ վստահություն չի ներշնչում, քանի որ իր գահակալման տարիներին ես գիտակից տարիքում էի /կներես բայց քո տարիքը չգիտեմ վստահ չեմ, թե որքանով գիտակից ես եղել այդ տարիներին/...
Ես էլ խոստանում եմ, որ հենց որ դառնամ պրեզիդենտ, էլ գարնան էն ամենափիս վաղտը  կարկուտ կամ առավելևս ձյուն չի գա: Տենց լավ ա?
Իսկ քո ասելով եթե ես հիմա բանտում չեմ, որովհետև մարտի մեկին միտինգի չեմ եղել, նշանակում ա ես իմ երկրին որևէ կերպ օգուտ չեմ կարող տալ? 
Թշնամիները կարող ա միշտ էլ լինեն մեր շուրջը, բայց որ մեջն էլ են լինում, էդ ամենազզվելին ա:
հուսանք, որ մեր այս բանավեճը մի քսան տարվա կտրվածքով գոնե մի դրական տեղաշարժի առիթ կհանդիսանա.... թեչէ ինչ իմաստ ուներ էս գիշերվա կեսին նստել ու իրար բան բացատրել?;-)

----------


## Norton

Ս-երի հետ ես չունեմ զատո դու ունես,հիտլերն էլ նենց ոչինչ չէ:
Ասենք ես գիտակից չեմ եղել, գիտակից չէին նաև հարյուրավոր մտավորականները, դասախոսները,արվեստի տարբեր ճյուղերից մարդիկ, ու նաև քաղաքական ուժերը, երևի բոլորը զոմբի էին, հասկացի թշնամիների համար ավելի մեծ նվեր քան թույլ ու ժողովրդի կողմից արհամարհված իշխանություն չկա:
Մեղմ ասած շատ էս վայլուրալվացման միջով անցել, այլապես այսքան ծեծված թեմայում էլի ստանդարտիզացված մտքեր չիր արատահյտի(զոմբիացման 1-ին էտապն ա :LOL: ), էն , որ ԼՏՊ-ն քեզ վստահություն չի ներշնչու քեզ իրավունք չի վերապահում, ժողովրդի մեծամասնությանը անվանել անգիտակից, իսկ կարկուտի օրինակից տափակ չեմ լսել, ԼՏՊ-ն ռեալ բաներ էր առաջարկում ու ոչ մի ոսկե սարեր չի խոստացել(համարենք անգիտակից անտեղյակություն):
Եթե դու ուշադիր կարդայիր կհասկանայիր, որ ընդամենը այն մարդիկ, որ Ղարաբաղյան պատերազմում մեծ դերակատրում են ունեցել հիմա բանտերում են ու իրենք հատատ պայքար կելնեն, հետաքրքիր է, որ քեզ՝ազգային հարցերով մտահոգվածիդ չի մտահոգում այդ ամենը, իսկ շատ հիմա հայրենասիրական ճառերով կուրծք ծեծողներ կփախնեն արտասահման հավատա,պիտի անպայմսն պատերազմ լինի՞, որ ըմբնես այդաքնը, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա բանտերում չգտնվող ազատամարտիկներինէ իրենք էլ մի մարդու նման կգնան ռազմաճակատ, ինչը չեն անի մի քանի հաբրգածի լակոտներ:
Իսկ ներքին թշնամին կարող էս նաև չանձնավորել, կոռուպցիա, աղքատություն արտագաղթ,ամենաթողություն , կրիմինալ իշխանություն դրանք էլ են ներքին թշնամիններ, որ քայքայում են երկիրը:

----------


## Alien

ես էլ չունեմ ս-երի հետ, կներես եթե հիասթափեցրի: բայց ես Լ-երի հետ ավելի չունեմ :Smile: 
մեր երկրում ապրում ա մոտ երեք միլիոն մարդ, իսկ հարյուրավոր մտավորականների մեջ քիչ չեն այնպիսիները, որ պարզապես եկել էին /ու շարունակում են գալ/ նայելու տեսնելու, թե ինչ է տեղի ունենում..... ես մի քանի հարյուր մտավորականի եմ ճանաչում, որոնք չեն կիսում լ-իզմն ու հարակից բաները, հիմա ինչ, իրենք վատ մտավորականներ են? մոլորյալներ են? երեկ անցնում էի հյուսիսային պողոտայով, նորից տեսա մի քսան-երեսուն հոգի գոռում էին լտպ լտպ.... ու նենց մի տեսակ զգացի.... չգիտեմ ինչի... ու փողոցում ետ նույն ռեակցիան տվողները քիչ չէին, հենց ետ քո ասած մտավորականների կողքին:...

----------


## Աբելյան

էս աչքիս Լևոնենք էլ չեն ուզում իշխանափոխություն

----------


## Ambrosine

> ես էլ չունեմ ս-երի հետ, կներես եթե հիասթափեցրի: բայց ես Լ-երի հետ ավելի չունեմ
> մեր երկրում ապրում ա մոտ երեք միլիոն մարդ, իսկ հարյուրավոր մտավորականների մեջ քիչ չեն այնպիսիները, որ պարզապես եկել էին /ու շարունակում են գալ/ նայելու տեսնելու, թե ինչ է տեղի ունենում..... ես մի քանի հարյուր մտավորականի եմ ճանաչում, որոնք չեն կիսում լ-իզմն ու հարակից բաները, հիմա ինչ, իրենք վատ մտավորականներ են? մոլորյալներ են? երեկ անցնում էի հյուսիսային պողոտայով, նորից տեսա մի քսան-երեսուն հոգի գոռում էին լտպ լտպ.... ու նենց մի տեսակ զգացի.... չգիտեմ ինչի... ու փողոցում ետ նույն ռեակցիան տվողները քիչ չէին, հենց ետ քո ասած մտավորականների կողքին:...


Բոլոր այն մտավորականները, որ հետաքրքրությունից, միգուցե ոչ հետաքրքրությունից, գնացել էին ցույցերին, մի լավ նկատողություն են ստացել <<վերևներից :LOL: >> ու 2-րդ անգամ  իրենց ներկայությամբ չեն <<պատվել>> Լևոնին, ավելի ճիշտ ժողովրդին:
Լավ է քիչ ու որակով, քան շատ ու անօրակ:
Մեր դասախոսներից մեկն էլ ոնց-որ պատվեր կատարի. հենց հայտնվում է ամբիոնի մոտ, սկսվում է առաջին նախագահի կառավարման շրջանի կծու մեկնաբանությունը: Էն կարգի կծու, որ չի մարսվում: Նյարդեեեեեր, դիմացեք :Shout: :

----------


## Kuk

> Հակասություն չկա, բայց կհամարեմ, որ բանավեճն էնքան էլ իմաստ չունի, որովհետև դիտարկվում է հանրահայտ վիրուսի առկայություն, ու կդադարեցնեմ բանավեճը:


Էդ վիրուս բառը կարողա՞ նոր ես սովորել, ինչ որ հաճախ ես տեղի-անտեղի օգտագործում: Այո, ճիշտ ես նկատել, քո հետ բանավեճը քաղաքականության վերաբերյալ ընդանրապես անիմաստ է:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եկեք այստեղ գնահատենք ընդիմության շանսերը իշխանափոխություն անելու:


Բավականին բարձր:
Հաշվի առնելով գոնե այս անգամ արդեն ամբողջությամբ հաստակ ընդիմադիր դաշտը (առանց ՕԵԿ, դաշնակ, երաժշտական գործիքներ մարգինալիստների) և ընդիմադիր գործիչների շուրջ համախմբված ժովորդի և' քանակությունը և' հավատը գործիչների նկատմաբ, և գունագեղ ու միմյանց նկատմամբ վստահություն չունեցող, նույնիսկ ատելությամբ լցված իշխանական տաշտը: Մի թեթեև հարված այդ գունագեղ զանգվածին ու այն կփլուզվի: Իշխանական դաշտը մինչև այժ հենված էր մեկ մարդու` ՌՔ աֆտարիտետի վրա: ՍՍ-ն այժմ չունի այն ազդեցությունը իշխանական դաշտում գործող քաղաքական ուժերի վրա, ինչ ժամանակին ուներ ՌՔ-ն:

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> ես էլ չունեմ ս-երի հետ, կներես եթե հիասթափեցրի: բայց ես Լ-երի հետ ավելի չունեմ
> մեր երկրում ապրում ա մոտ երեք միլիոն մարդ, իսկ հարյուրավոր մտավորականների մեջ քիչ չեն այնպիսիները, որ պարզապես եկել էին /ու շարունակում են գալ/ նայելու տեսնելու, թե ինչ է տեղի ունենում..... ես մի քանի հարյուր մտավորականի եմ ճանաչում, որոնք չեն կիսում լ-իզմն ու հարակից բաները, հիմա ինչ, իրենք վատ մտավորականներ են? մոլորյալներ են? երեկ անցնում էի հյուսիսային պողոտայով, նորից տեսա մի քսան-երեսուն հոգի գոռում էին լտպ լտպ.... ու նենց մի տեսակ զգացի.... չգիտեմ ինչի... ու փողոցում ետ նույն ռեակցիան տվողները քիչ չէին, հենց ետ քո ասած մտավորականների կողքին:...


Իսկ այդ մտավորականները երբևէ բացատրել են թե ի՞նչ են հասկանում "լևոնիզմ ու հարակից բաներ" ասելով:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես անձամբ մտածում եմ, որ հնարավոր է իշխանափոխության երկու տարբերակ`
> 1. Իշխանությանը բռնի քայլերի դրդելու միջոցով կատաղեցնել ժողովրդի ավելի լայն զանգվածների և ապա իշխանությունը վերցնել ուժով` հեղափոխությամբ:
> 2. Երկիրը այնքան ժամանակ պահել լարվածության մեջ մինչև իշխանությունները կորցնեն իրենց կայունությունն ու լծակները: Հասցնել երկիրը տնտեսական ճգնաժամի և ապա հեշտությամբ և նորից ուժով (բայց արդեն սակավաթիվն էլ է բավական) դառնալ երկրի տերը:
> 
> Երկու պրոցեսներն էլ մանրից զարգանում եմ հիմա Հայաստանում, բայց ըստ իս ավելի ուժեղ է գործում 1-ը: Ու այդտեղ սխալ է թույլ տվել կառավարությունը, ի նկատի ունեմ մարդի 1-ի լրիվ անիմաստ ջարդերը, որոնք բացի ժողովրդին կատաղացնելուց ուրիշ էֆֆեկտ չունեցան մարդկանց վրա: Ու բազմաթիվ ձերբակալությունները դեր չեն ունենալու:


Բազմաթիվ ձերբակալությունները հենց նպաստելու են նրան որ աշխատի առաջին տարբերակ: Իսկ իշխանության բռնի քայլերի դրդել կամ բՌԹել պետք չէ, նա առանց դրա էլ բացի բռնի քայլերից ուրիշ բան անելու ընդունակ չէ:

----------


## Սաքուլ

Հլը իշխանափոխության մասին եք մտածում...
Մոռացեք առաջիկա 4 տարիների ընթացքում!

----------


## Artgeo

> Հլը իշխանափոխության մասին եք մտածում...
> Մոռացեք առաջիկա 4 տարիների ընթացքում!


Փաստորեն դո՞ւ էլ չես հավատում, որ 5 տարի մնալու ա  :Think: 

Բոլորը գտնում են, որ ժամանակից շուտ ա գնալու Սերժը  :Think:

----------


## Սաքուլ

> Փաստորեն դո՞ւ էլ չես հավատում, որ 5 տարի մնալու ա 
> 
> Բոլորը գտնում են, որ ժամանակից շուտ ա գնալու Սերժը


2007 թվականին տեղի են ունեցել պառլամենտական ընտրություններ: *Հաջորդ պառլամենտական ընտրությունները տեղի կունենան 2012 թվականին:* Պարոն մոդերատոր դժվար չի, հաշվի'ր: 2012-2008=4. 
Կրկնում եմ, մոռացեք առաջիկա 4 տարիների ընթացքում!

----------


## Artgeo

> 2007 թվականին տեղի են ունեցել պառլամենտական ընտրություններ: *Հաջորդ պառլամենտական ընտրությունները տեղի կունենան 2012 թվականին:* Պարոն մոդերատոր դժվար չի, հաշվի'ր: 2012-2008=4. 
> Կրկնում եմ, մոռացեք առաջիկա 4 տարիների ընթացքում!


Ա, կներեք: Ինձ թվաց պրն. «նորընտիրի» մասին էր խոսքը  :Wink:

----------


## dvgray

> Կրկնում եմ, մոռացեք առաջիկա 4 տարիների ընթացքում!


Բայց ի՞նչի: Բացատրություն կարա՞ս տաս:
Թե՞ սա հիմնված է  տյոտյա Ասիայի կոֆեի բաժակի վրա առված պռագնոզի վրա: Եթե այո, ապա ի՞նչ է եղել որ, սա էլ է բացատրություն: Մեկակ մի բան ասա: Էտպես խորհրդավոր ու երկար մի լռիր:
 :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> 2007 թվականին տեղի են ունեցել պառլամենտական ընտրություններ: *Հաջորդ պառլամենտական ընտրությունները տեղի կունենան 2012 թվականին:* Պարոն մոդերատոր դժվար չի, հաշվի'ր: 2012-2008=4. 
> Կրկնում եմ, մոռացեք առաջիկա 4 տարիների ընթացքում!


Լավ չես հաշվում :Պառլամենտական ընտրությունները տեղի են ունենալու 2011-ին:
Եթե իհարկե արտահերթ չլինի,որի հավանականությունը շաաատ մեծ է:

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> 2007 թվականին տեղի են ունեցել պառլամենտական ընտրություններ: *Հաջորդ պառլամենտական ընտրությունները տեղի կունենան 2012 թվականին:* Պարոն մոդերատոր դժվար չի, հաշվի'ր: 2012-2008=4. 
> Կրկնում եմ, մոռացեք առաջիկա 4 տարիների ընթացքում!


Վայ,կներես ՍԱՔՈՒԼ ՋԱԱԱՆ:Ճիշտ ես:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լավ չես հաշվում :Պառլամենտական ընտրությունները տեղի են ունենալու 2011-ին:
> Եթե իհարկե արտահերթ չլինի,որի հավանականությունը շաաատ մեծ է:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
> 
> 
> Վայ,կներես ՍԱՔՈՒԼ ՋԱԱԱՆ:Ճիշտ ես:


Պետք է նաև հուշել, որ ի տարբերություն նախագահի, որն ընտրվում է հինգ տարով, ԱԺ-ն ընտրվում է չորս տարով: Մարդը հինգ տարով է հաշվում, դրա համար էլ հանած մեկ տարի աշխատածը ստանում է "մնաց չորս տարին":

Ավելացվել է 57 վայրկյան անց



> Լավ չես հաշվում :Պառլամենտական ընտրությունները տեղի են ունենալու 2011-ին:
> Եթե իհարկե արտահերթ չլինի,որի հավանականությունը շաաատ մեծ է:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
> 
> 
> Վայ,կներես ՍԱՔՈՒԼ ՋԱԱԱՆ:Ճիշտ ես:


Այնպես որ Սաքուլը այնքան էլ ճիշտ չէ:

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> Լավ չես հաշվում :Պառլամենտական ընտրությունները տեղի են ունենալու 2011-ին:
> Եթե իհարկե արտահերթ չլինի,որի հավանականությունը շաաատ մեծ է:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
> 
> 
> Վայ,կներես ՍԱՔՈՒԼ ՋԱԱԱՆ:Ճիշտ ես:


Այնպես որ Սաքուլը այնքան էլ ճիշտ չէ:
Չէ: Մի հատ սպասեք, լավ էլ ճիշտ է; Արա էս ԱԺ-ն ընտրվում է հինգ տարով: Էս ինչ փորձանք էր: Նոր նայեցի Սահմանադրությունը մի հատ էլ: 
Սաքուլ ջան, կներես: 
Ավելի վատ բոլորիս համար:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ստեղ մի պահ էլ կա: Արտահերթ ԱԺ ընտրություններ կարող են լինել միայն եթե Նախագահը ցրի ԱԺ-ն: 

Հոդված 74.1 Հանրապետության Նախագահն արձակում է Ազգային ժողովը,եթե Ազգային ժողովը երկու անգամ անընդմեջ երկու ամսվա ընթացքում հավանություն չի տալիս կառավարության ծրագրին: 

Հանրապետության Նախագահը Ազգային ժողովի նախագահի կամ վարչապետի առաջարկությամբ կարող է արձակել Ազգային ժողովը, եթե՝ 

ա) Ազգային ժողովը հերթական նստաշրջանի երեք ամսվա ընթացքում որոշում չի կայացնում կառավարության որոշմամբ անհետաձգելի համարվող օրենքի նախագծի վերաբերյալ. 

բ) հերթական նստաշրջանի ընթացքում Ազգային ժողովի նիստերը երեք ամսից ավելի չեն գումարվում. 

գ) հերթական նստաշրջանի ընթացքում Ազգային ժողովը երեք ամսից ավելի իր կողմից քննարկվող հարցերի վերաբերյալ որեւէ որոշում չի կայացնում

Սրանցից որ մեկը լինի որ Նախագահը ԱԺն- ցրի: Ոչ մեկը փաստացի: Մեր ԱԺ լաաաաաավ ԱԺ է: Կառավարությունը որ ծրագրի տեղը դատարկ թղթեր էլ բերի կհաստատի: Հատկապես հիմա, երբ կոալիցիոն բոլոր գործընկերները հանկարծ կառավարության ծրագրում տեսան նաև առնչություններ իրենց ծրագրային դրույթների հետ: Օրենքներն ըդունում են հոսքգծային մեխանիզմով: ԱԺ մի ծերից կառավարությունը պաշկով օրենքները դնում է հեսքագծի վրա մյուս ծերից պեչատով դուրս են գալիս: Իսկ նիստեր գումարելն էլ առանձնապես մի մեծ խնդիր չի: Մի տաս դեպուտատ որ ամեն նիստին ներկա լինի, քվորումը կապահովեն, մարդա յոթ-ութ կոճակ սեղմելով: Տո դեպուտատ էլ չլինի ջհանդամին, ԱԺ աշխատակազմից մի երկու պարապ մարդ կբերեն կնոպկայա կսեղմի: Հետո ինչ որ լրագրողները ծայրից ծայր գրանցում են ու ամեն օր թերթերում գրում են - Քյլագյոզ Կառոլյանը սեղմեց հինգ հարևանների կոճակները: Բա ինչ անի Քյալագյոզը, էտ օրն էլ իրա սմենն էր կնոպկեն սեղմելու:

----------


## Սաքուլ

Էտ լավա, որ մարդիկ ընդունեցին իրանց սխալները, ներողություններն էլ ընդունված են:  :Smile: 
Օգտագործեք տեղեկացված լինելու Ձեր իրավունքը!

----------


## Ambrosine

Դեռևս ես միայն տեսնում եմ այն, որ մոտ է ԱԺ-ի ցրումը: <<Նորընտիրը>> կգնա այդ քայլին. դե վերջը մի բան պիտի անի, թե չէ. հո ինքը հրաժարական չի տալու?

----------


## Kuk

> Էտ լավա, որ մարդիկ ընդունեցին իրանց սխալները, ներողություններն էլ ընդունված են: 
> Օգտագործեք տեղեկացված լինելու Ձեր իրավունքը!


Ապեր կարողա՞ խառնել ես թեմայի տեղը :Think:  Էս թեման ներողության ու մարդու իրավունքների հետ կապ չունի:

----------


## Սաքուլ

> Բայց ի՞նչի: Բացատրություն կարա՞ս տաս:
> Թե՞ սա հիմնված է  տյոտյա Ասիայի կոֆեի բաժակի վրա առված պռագնոզի վրա: Եթե այո, ապա ի՞նչ է եղել որ, սա էլ է բացատրություն: Մեկակ մի բան ասա: Էտպես խորհրդավոր ու երկար մի լռիր:


dvgray, հեգնական խոսելաոճիդ թարգը տու! Տպավորությունա ստեղծվում, որ ուզում ես մի բանել ես ասեմ, որ մոդերները արձագանքեն... 
dvgray, ասեմ, որ շատ ճիշտ ես նկատել, որ շուտվանից գրառումներ չեմ անում քաղաքականություն բաժնում, կամ էլ չեմ մտնում վեճերի մեջ: Ասեմ խի: Որտև զգացել եմ, որ լևանականներից շատերը ունեն պրովակացիա անելու հիանալի տաղանդ, դրդում են բանավեճի, սրում բանավեճը, ստիպում, որ մոդերի աչքից չզարնող գրառում կատարվի, ու ըտեղից սկսվումա կարմիր քարտերը և այլն...
Ինչ վերաբերումա բուն հարցին: Ինչ բացատրության մասինա խոսքը, ստեղ ավելի շուտ դու ես կոֆեի բաժակի վրա հիմնվում` մտածելով որ պտի լինեն արտահերթ նախագահական ընտրություններ /ավելի շուտ, քան 2012 թվականը/ : Ես կոնկրետ եմ խոսում, կյանքը ցույց տվեց, փաստը ցույց տվեց, որ Ձեր սիրելի Լևոնը ոչ մի *** էլ չկարաց անի, էլ ինչ ես սպասում իրանից? 
Հիմա ես քեզ եմ հարցնում, դու կարաս բացատրություն տաս, քո համոզմունքը, կամ մեծ հույսերը ինչով են հիմնավորվում, որ Լևոնը պետքա արտահերթ ընտրություններ անի /ավելի շուտ, քան 2012 թվականը/?

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Ապեր կարողա՞ խառնել ես թեմայի տեղը Էս թեման ներողության ու մարդու իրավունքների հետ կապ չունի:


Կարողա դու ես խառնել: 
Կարդա կհասկանաս:--->  http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?t=22777&page=9

----------


## Kuk

> Կարողա դու ես խառնել: 
> Կարդա կհասկանաս:--->  http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?t=22777&page=9


Չէ, ապեր, ես չեմ խառնել, էդ տվածդ լինկի իմաստը չերեվաց;

----------


## Սաքուլ

> Չէ, ապեր, ես չեմ խառնել, էդ տվածդ լինկի իմաստը չերեվաց;


Կուկ ես չեմ ջոգում քո ուզածը ինչա? 
Դու մոռացել ես, որ դու էիր ինձ առաջարկում, որ ես այլևս չբանավիճեմ քո հետ, իսկ քո առաջարկից հետո մի քանի անգամ դու ես քո նախաձեռնությամբ անում էտ: 
Վապշե եթե քեզ ուղղված չի իմ գրածը խի ես արձագանքում? թե էտ խասիաթա քո մոտ չես կարա չարձագանքես գրառումներին?

<Չէ, ապեր, ես չեմ խառնել, էդ տվածդ լինկի իմաստը չերեվաց;> - եթե այդքան պարզ ասվածից իմաստ չես տեսնում, ուրեմն այլևս սրա հետ կապված բան չկա ավելացնելու:

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ ես չեմ ջոգում քո ուզածը ինչա? 
> Դու մոռացել ես, որ դու էիր ինձ առաջարկում, որ ես այլևս չբանավիճեմ քո հետ, իսկ քո առաջարկից հետո մի քանի անգամ դու ես քո նախաձեռնությամբ անում էտ: 
> Վապշե եթե քեզ ուղղված չի իմ գրածը խի ես արձագանքում? թե էտ խասիաթա քո մոտ չես կարա չարձագանքես գրառումներին?


Հարց ու պատասխանը էդ հլը չի նշանակում բանավեճ: Անպայման չի, որ գրածդ ինձ ուղղված լինի, որ արձագանքեմ, եթե չգիտես, ասեմ, որ, եթե ընդհանուր թեմայում ա գրառումը, բոլոր անդամներն էլ իրավունք ունեն արձագանքել դրան, որևէ մեկին անձնական գրելու համար, կարծում եմ՝ գիտես, որ կա նամակ: Դժվար թե կարողանամ սենց գրելով քեզ ծանոթացնեմ խասիաթիս, իմաստ էլ չունի երևի:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> <Չէ, ապեր, ես չեմ խառնել, էդ տվածդ լինկի իմաստը չերեվաց;> - եթե այդքան պարզ ասվածից իմաստ չես տեսնում, ուրեմն այլևս սրա հետ կապված բան չկա ավելացնելու:


նախադասության պարզ լինելը ոչ մի կերպ պայմանավորված չի նախադասության իմաստալից լինել կամ չլինելու հետ:

----------


## dvgray

> dvgray, հեգնական խոսելաոճիդ թարգը տու! Տպավորությունա ստեղծվում, որ ուզում ես մի բանել ես ասեմ, որ մոդերները արձագանքեն...


Սխալ է տպավորությունտ: Կարող է և հեգնական է ոճս, չեմ բացառում: Բայց դա ինչ-որ մի ուղղորդված նպատակ չունի  :Wink: :



> dvgray, ասեմ, որ շատ ճիշտ ես նկատել, որ շուտվանից գրառումներ չեմ անում քաղաքականություն բաժնում, կամ էլ չեմ մտնում վեճերի մեջ: Ասեմ խի: Որտև զգացել եմ, որ լևանականներից շատերը ունեն պրովակացիա անելու հիանալի տաղանդ, դրդում են բանավեճի, սրում բանավեճը, ստիպում, որ մոդերի աչքից չզարնող գրառում կատարվի, ու ըտեղից սկսվումա կարմիր քարտերը և այլն...


Բա որց ես ուզում լինի, եթե երկու տարբեր կարծիքները իրարից 180 աստիճանով տարբեր են, պարզ չի՞ որ կարճ միացում է լինելու: Իսկ դա չլինելու համար ճիշտ կլինի, որ բանավիճողները ավելի հագալից լինեն դիմացինի հանդեպ ու ավելի պատասխանատու սեփական խոսքի հանդեպ: Միայն դրանից հետո սայլը տեղից կշարժվի ու փոխադարձ կհասկանանք, թե ինչ  ու ինչպես ենք ուզում ես մի կտոր հողի ու ժողովրդի ապագան լինի: Այսինքն կգտնենք համագործակցության եզրեր, այլ ոչ թե իրար հակասելու տիրույթներ: Բայց էլի եմ ասում, որ այս պահին ամենակարևոևը  մեկը մեկին "էշի" տեղ չդնելն է:
Հ.Գ. Բայց ես 20 տարի է, հա խոսում ենք միայն պրոցեդուրային հարցերի մասին, ու ոչ մի ձև բուն նյութին չենք կարողանում անցնել: Շատ վատ է  :Angry2: : Բոլորիս համար:



> Ինչ վերաբերումա բուն հարցին: Ինչ բացատրության մասինա խոսքը, ստեղ ավելի շուտ դու ես կոֆեի բաժակի վրա հիմնվում` մտածելով որ պտի լինեն արտահերթ նախագահական ընտրություններ /ավելի շուտ, քան 2012 թվականը/ : Ես կոնկրետ եմ խոսում, կյանքը ցույց տվեց, փաստը ցույց տվեց, որ Ձեր սիրելի Լևոնը ոչ մի *** էլ չկարաց անի, էլ ինչ ես սպասում իրանից?


ստեղ ոչ մեկը Լևոնի սեր չի խոստովանել, այնպես որ անհիմն  հեգնախառն խոսալուց դու էլ վատ չես երևում  :Wink:   :Smile: : 



> Հիմա ես քեզ եմ հարցնում, դու կարաս բացատրություն տաս, քո համոզմունքը, կամ մեծ հույսերը ինչով են հիմնավորվում, որ Լևոնը պետքա արտահերթ ընտրություններ անի /ավելի շուտ, քան 2012 թվականը/?


Խոաքը ավելի շատ ոչ թե նրան է վերաբերվում, որ հենց Լևոնը պետք է հասնի իշխանության, այլ որ Սերժի վարչախումբը մինչև նոր, ժամանակին ընտրություններ չի ձգի: Այ սրա մասին ես կարող եմ ասել:
Բայց մինչ իմ  ասելը, արի դու ասա, թե ինչից ելնելով ես էտքան վստահ որ իշխանությափոխությու չի լինի: Ինչից ելնելով ես էտքան վստահ Սերժի ու իր վարչախմբի վրա:

----------


## Kuk

*ՎԱՐՉԱՊԵՏԸ` ՄԻԱԿ ԱՌԱՋՆՈ՞ՐԴ* 

Դատելով այն ամենից, ինչ այսօր տեղի է ունենում իշխանական կուլիսներում, Սերժ Սարգսյանն ակտիվորեն նախապատրաստվում է արտահերթ խորհրդարանական ընտրությունների: 

Եւ այդ ընտրություններին մասնակցելու համար` Սերժ Սարգսյանը փորձում է իր համար նոր հենարաններ ստեղծել: Իշխանական կուլիսներում արդեն տեւական ժամանակ է` ոչ միայն քաջ գիտակցում, այլ արդեն նաեւ բարձրաձայն խոստովանում են, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանը չի կարողանալու երկար պահել իշխանությունը: Ավելին, նույն շրջանակներում կանխատեսումներ են անում, որ աշնանն ամեն ինչ պայթելու է: Ու դա բացատրում են ոչ միայն ընդդիմության եւ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի գործոնով, այլ նաեւ տնտեսական խնդիրներով: Ու տվյալ պարագայում Սերժ Սարգսյանի միակ ելքը մնում է արտահերթ խորհրդարանական ընտրություններին համաձայնվելը: Հասկանալի է, սակայն, որ նրա ունեցած այսօրվա ռեսուրսներով, ըստ էության, անհնար է ընտրությունների գնալ: Դա պարոն Սարգսյանի համար կնշանակի վերջ: ՀՀԿ-ն նրա համար չի կարող հենարան դառնալ, թեեւ նա հանդիսանում է սույն կուսակցության առաջնորդը: Ըստ Ս. Սարգսյանի մերձավորների, նա համարում է, որ նախագահական ընտրությունների ժամանակ այս կուսակցությունն իր համար ձայն չի բերել, եւ ինչպես տեղեկացրել ենք` Սերժ Սարգսյանը ՀՀԿ-ին չի վստահում, ավելին` նա ՀՀԿ-ին, փաստորեն, պատժեց նախագահական ընտրությունների ժամանակ իր համար լավ չաշխատելու համար` զրկելով այս կուսակցությանը նոր կառավարությունում պաշտոններ ունենալու հաճույքից: Մի խոսքով, Հանրապետական կուսակցությունը լրիվ խաղից դուրս է գալիս (ըստ էության, արդեն դուրս է եկել): «Բարգավաճ Հայաստանը» եւս չի կարող հենարան լինել Սերժ Սարգսյանի համար: Վերջինս ԲՀԿ առաջնորդի հետ հին հաշիվներ ունի, եւ ըստ հավաստի տեղեկությունների` Սերժ Սարգսյանն արդեն «Բարգավաճ Հայաստան» կուսակցության առաջնորդ Գագիկ Ծառուկյանից որոշ բիզնեսներ վերցնելու պրոցես է սկսել: Ու եթե այսպես շարունակվի, ԲՀԿ-ն կարող է անգամ ընդդիմություն դառնալ: Սերժ Սարգսյանի համար հենարան չի կարող դառնալ անգամ եկեղեցին, որն այս ընթացքում հասցրեց վերջնականապես վարկաբեկվել: Նույնը վերաբերում է նաեւ մտավորականությանը: Եւ սա, ի դեպ, խոստովանում են նաեւ իշխանական կուլիսներում: Սերժ Սարգսյանին չի կարող օգնել նաեւ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը: Ավելին, Քոչարյանն ամեն ինչ անում է` Սերժ Սարգսյանին խանգարելու համար (բայց սա այլ խոսակցության թեմա է): Մի խոսքով, Սերժ Սարգսյանի վիճակը շատ խառն է:  

Լ. Բարսեղյան

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մի խոսքով, Սերժ Սարգսյանի վիճակը շատ խառն է- *Կուկ*:


Ես կասեի` ալեխառն է

----------


## Sevo

Իշխանափոխություն հնարավոր է միայն այն դեպքում, եթե Սերժ Սարգսյանը նշանակի արտահերթ ընտրություններ: Եթե ոչ` առաջիկա չորս տարիներին իշխանափոխությունն անհնար է, որովհետեւ այսպիսի միտինգներով ու ընդդիմության նման գործելաոճով իշխանափոխության չես հասնի: Իսկ այսօրվա իշխանությն երկար մնալը հող է նախապատրաստում վերարտադրվելու համար:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> *Sevo*-ի խոսքերից
> Իշխանափոխություն հնարավոր է միայն այն դեպքում, եթե Սերժ Սարգսյանը նշանակի արտահերթ ընտրություններ: Եթե ոչ` առաջիկա չորս տարիներին իշխանափոխությունն անհնար է, որովհետեւ այսպիսի միտինգներով ու ընդդիմության նման գործելաոճով իշխանափոխության չես հասնի: Իսկ այսօրվա իշխանությն երկար մնալը հող է նախապատրաստում վերարտադրվելու համար:


Դե եկեք բոլորով միասին խնդրենք սերժին, որ ցրի խորհրդարանը, որ կարողանանք իշխանափոխությունն իրականացնել և սերժին էլ ուղարկել համապատասխան "հիմնարկ": Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, կլսի՞  :Think: : Ես երևի գնամ միտինգի  :Xeloq:  :

----------


## Chuk

> Իշխանափոխություն հնարավոր է միայն այն դեպքում, եթե Սերժ Սարգսյանը նշանակի արտահերթ ընտրություններ: Եթե ոչ` առաջիկա չորս տարիներին իշխանափոխությունն անհնար է, որովհետեւ այսպիսի միտինգներով ու ընդդիմության նման գործելաոճով իշխանափոխության չես հասնի: Իսկ այսօրվա իշխանությն երկար մնալը հող է նախապատրաստում վերարտադրվելու համար:


Մնում է պարզել թե ի՞նչ է պետք անել, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանն արտահերթ ընտրություններ անցկացնի:
Գուցե միտինգնե՞ր...  :Think:

----------


## Djavaxhq

Ասենք իշխանափոխություն եղավ ինչ է փոխվելու՝ մենակ իշխանավորների անունները ու կրիմինալ կլանի անունը, երկիրը հնարավոր է մի քիչ բարելավի իր վիճակը բայց ընդհանուր էական բան չի փոխվի, մեզ իսկական հեղափոխություն է պետք,

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ասենք իշխանափոխություն եղավ ինչ է փոխվելու՝ մենակ իշխանավորների անունները ու կրիմինալ կլանի անունը, երկիրը հնարավոր է մի քիչ բարելավի իր վիճակը բայց ընդհանուր էական բան չի փոխվի, *մեզ իսկական հեղափոխություն է պետք*,


Որ խնդրեմ` կմանրամասնե՞ս:

----------


## Tigana

Էս ինչ հակաիշխանական տրամադրություններ են :Shok: 
ժաղ ջան իշխանափոխություն մեր երկրում անհնարին ա, հետո էլ  արդյոք դա լավ կազդի մեր երկրի վրա?
Ես կոնկրետ չեմ հիշում, թե ով, բայց մի հատ լավ առակ ունենք թագավորին անիծող կնոջ մասին:
Ինչով համոզված լինենք որ Լևոնը Սերժից լավն ա լինելու?Ոչինչով! Արդյոք Լևոնի ժամանակ ավելի լավ ա եղել վերաբերմունքը ժողովրդի պահանջներին, խոսքի ազատությունը, ԹԱԼԱՆԸ...??? Երևի դուք ուղղակի ուզում եք ազատվել ներկա իշխանությունից:Ուղղակի երիտասարդությունը (ներառյալ`ես) չի հիշում այդ տարիները:
Օրինակ ես չեմ ուզում ապրեմ գանգստերի դարում:

----------


## Kuk

> Էս ինչ հակաիշխանական տրամադրություններ են
> ժաղ ջան իշխանափոխություն մեր երկրում անհնարին ա, հետո էլ  արդյոք դա լավ կազդի մեր երկրի վրա?
> Ես կոնկրետ չեմ հիշում, թե ով, բայց մի հատ լավ առակ ունենք թագավորին անիծող կնոջ մասին:
> Ինչով համոզված լինենք որ Լևոնը Սերժից լավն ա լինելու?Ոչինչով! Արդյոք Լևոնի ժամանակ ավելի լավ ա եղել վերաբերմունքը ժողովրդի պահանջներին, խոսքի ազատությունը, ԹԱԼԱՆԸ...??? Երևի դուք ուղղակի ուզում եք ազատվել ներկա իշխանությունից:Ուղղակի երիտասարդությունը (ներառյալ`ես) չի հիշում այդ տարիները:
> Օրինակ ես չեմ ուզում ապրեմ գանգստերի դարում:


Նախ՝ մի հարց. մեծ տառերով գրառում կատարելու իմստը ո՞րն է: Էդ առակը լավ ես մեջբերել, բայց գրառմանդ հետ ոչ մի իմաստային կապ չունի, քանի որ, եթե հետևելու լինենք այդ առակին, ապա պետք է իշխանափոխություն կատարել. լավ կլինի՝ նորից ընթերցես նշածդ առակը. այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ կա՛մ չես հասկացել առակի իմաստը, կամ էլ փորձում ես հիշեցնել մի բան, ինչի մասին ինքդ չես հիշում: 
   Եթե նշածդ առակը համարում ես լավը, ինչպես արդեն նշել ես, ապա այդ լավ առակն ուսուցանում է, որ նախկին թագավորն ավելի լավն է՝ համեմատած ներկա թագավորի, և առակի հերոսը՝ թագավորին անիծող կինը, չի ուզում, որպեսզի նոր թագավոր լինի, քանզի նորերը՝ քանի գնում՝ ավելի վատն են լինում: Այժմ փորձենք ժամանակակից իրադարձություններին համապատասխանեցնել նշածդ առակը և տեսնենք թե ինչ կստացվի. ԼՏՊ-ն կլինի առակի առաջին թագավորը, ՌՔ-ն կլինի երկրորդը, ՍՍ-ն՝ երրորդը: Ըստ առակի տրամաբանության՝ ԼՏՊ-ն վատ թագավոր է, ՌՔ-ն ավելի վատն է, քան ԼՏՊ-ն, ՍՍ-ն ավելի վատն է, քան ՌՔ-ն: Ամփոփենք. Եթե տեղի ունենա իշխանափոխություն հետևյալ ֆորմատով՝ ՍՍ-ին փոխարինի ԼՏՊ-ն, դա կնշանակի, որ կունենանք ավելի լավ թագավոր, քան ՍՍ-ն է:
Եվ ինչպե՞ս կարող ես հիմնավորել այն միտքդ, որ իշխանափոխությունը մեր երկրում անհնար է: Ես ասեմ, որ դա հնարավոր է, և ասածդ, մեղմ ասած, իրականությանը բացարձակապես չի համապատասխանում: Նշեմ մի փաստ, որին Հայաստանի նորագույն պատմությանը որոշ չափով ծանոթ յուրաքանչյուր բանական արարած համաձայն կլինի. 1988 թվականին Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում տեղի է ունեցել իշխանափոխություն: Ահա մի նոր եզրակացություն. եթե դու նշում ես. «իշխանափոխություն մեր երկրում անհնարին ա», ապա, կա՛մ տեղյակ չես, որ 1988 թվականին Հ.Հ.-ում տեղի է ունեցել իշխանափոխություն, կա՛մ այս արտահայտությանդ մեջ «մեր երկրում» ասելով նկատի չունեիր Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Էս ինչ հակաիշխանական տրամադրություններ են
> ժաղ ջան *իշխանափոխություն մեր երկրում անհնարին ա*, _հետո էլ  արդյոք դա լավ կազդի մեր երկրի վրա?_Ես կոնկրետ չեմ հիշում, թե ով, բայց մի հատ լավ առակ ունենք թագավորին անիծող կնոջ մասին:
> 
> Ինչով համոզված լինենք որ Լևոնը Սերժից լավն ա լինելու?Ոչինչով! Արդյոք Լևոնի ժամանակ _ավելի լավ ա եղել վերաբերմունքը ժողովրդի պահանջներին, խոսքի ազատությունը, ԹԱԼԱՆԸ...??? Երևի դուք ուղղակի ուզում եք ազատվել ներկա իշխանությունից:Ուղղակի երիտասարդությունը (ներառյալ`ես) չի հիշում այդ տարիները_:
> Օրինակ ես չեմ ուզում *ապրեմ գանգստերի դարում:*


1. Նո՞ր ես տեսնում հակաիշխանական տրամադրությունները:
2. Հիմա անհնարին ա՞, թե՞ հնարին ա, բայց լավ չի ազդի:
3. Այո՛ Լեւոնը Սերժից լավ ա լինելու ու լավն ա եղել:Կարող եմ ասել՝ ինչո՞ւ:
4. Փակվել է 1 կամ 2 թերթ: Մենք գիտե՛նք` ինչի համար:
Այնուամենայնիվ, հաստատ խոսքի ազատություն է եղել:
5. Եթե երիտասարդությունը չի հիշում, ապա նրանց ծնողները հիշում են:
6. Օրինակ գանգստերի դարը հիմա՞ է, թե՞ մինչեւ 98 թիվն էր: Մինչեւ 98-ը փողոցներում մարդ չէին սպանում, մարդկանց վրա չէին կրակում: *Համ էլ մի հատ գող կար:* :LOL:

----------


## Tigana

> Նախ՝ մի հարց. մեծ տառերով գրառում կատարելու իմստը ո՞րն է: Էդ առակը լավ ես մեջբերել, բայց գրառմանդ հետ ոչ մի իմաստային կապ չունի, քանի որ, եթե հետևելու լինենք այդ առակին, ապա պետք է իշխանափոխություն կատարել. լավ կլինի՝ նորից ընթերցես նշածդ առակը. այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ կա՛մ չես հասկացել առակի իմաստը, կամ էլ փորձում ես հիշեցնել մի բան, ինչի մասին ինքդ չես հիշում: 
>    Եթե նշածդ առակը համարում ես լավը, ինչպես արդեն նշել ես, ապա այդ լավ առակն ուսուցանում է, որ նախկին թագավորն ավելի լավն է՝ համեմատած ներկա թագավորի, և առակի հերոսը՝ թագավորին անիծող կինը, չի ուզում, որպեսզի նոր թագավոր լինի, քանզի նորերը՝ քանի գնում՝ ավելի վատն են լինում: Այժմ փորձենք ժամանակակից իրադարձություններին համապատասխանեցնել նշածդ առակը և տեսնենք թե ինչ կստացվի. ԼՏՊ-ն կլինի առակի առաջին թագավորը, ՌՔ-ն կլինի երկրորդը, ՍՍ-ն՝ երրորդը: Ըստ առակի տրամաբանության՝ ԼՏՊ-ն վատ թագավոր է, ՌՔ-ն ավելի վատն է, քան ԼՏՊ-ն, ՍՍ-ն ավելի վատն է, քան ՌՔ-ն: Ամփոփենք. Եթե տեղի ունենա իշխանափոխություն հետևյալ ֆորմատով՝ ՍՍ-ին փոխարինի ԼՏՊ-ն, դա կնշանակի, որ կունենանք ավելի լավ թագավոր, քան ՍՍ-ն է:
> Եվ ինչպե՞ս կարող ես հիմնավորել այն միտքդ, որ իշխանափոխությունը մեր երկրում անհնար է: Ես ասեմ, որ դա հնարավոր է, և ասածդ, մեղմ ասած, իրականությանը բացարձակապես չի համապատասխանում: Նշեմ մի փաստ, որին Հայաստանի նորագույն պատմությանը որոշ չափով ծանոթ յուրաքանչյուր բանական արարած համաձայն կլինի. 1988 թվականին Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում տեղի է ունեցել իշխանափոխություն: Ահա մի նոր եզրակացություն. եթե դու նշում ես. «իշխանափոխություն մեր երկրում անհնարին ա», ապա, կա՛մ տեղյակ չես, որ 1988 թվականին Հ.Հ.-ում տեղի է ունեցել իշխանափոխություն, կա՛մ այս արտահայտությանդ մեջ «մեր երկրում» ասելով նկատի չունեիր Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը:



Ես ասում եմ որ հիմա իշխանափոխություն չի լինի, իսկ թե ինչ ա եղել 88 թվին կապ չունի հիմիկվա հետ:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա առակին, հեշտ ա տրամաբանել ու հասկանալ թե ինչ էի ասում.
Ես դիմում էի Լևոնին սատարողներին.Ես խոսում էի ներկայումս <<թագավորին>> փոխելու մասին չէ, ասեցի որ Լևոնին ընտրելը կարա ավելի վատ հետևանքներ ունենա ու փոշմանենք:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> ... ասեցի որ Լևոնին ընտրելը կարա ավելի վատ հետևանքներ ունենա ու փոշմանենք:


Մանրամասնիր հա...

----------


## Tigana

> 1. Նո՞ր ես տեսնում հակաիշխանական տրամադրությունները:
> 2. Հիմա անհնարին ա՞, թե՞ հնարին ա, բայց լավ չի ազդի:
> 3. Այո՛ Լեւոնը Սերժից լավ ա լինելու ու լավն ա եղել:Կարող եմ ասել՝ ինչո՞ւ:
> 4. Փակվել է 1 կամ 2 թերթ: Մենք գիտե՛նք` ինչի համար:
> Այնուամենայնիվ, հաստատ խոսքի ազատություն է եղել:
> 5. Եթե երիտասարդությունը չի հիշում, ապա նրանց ծնողները հիշում են:
> 6. Օրինակ գանգստերի դարը հիմա՞ է, թե՞ մինչեւ 98 թիվն էր: Մինչեւ 98-ը փողոցներում մարդ չէին սպանում, մարդկանց վրա չէին կրակում: *Համ էլ մի հատ գող կար:*


Գանգստերի դարը մինչև 98-ն էր, երբ Լևոնը բերեց ինքնակող <<գողին>> , որն ասում էր <<ամենամեծ գողը ես եմ...>>
Գիտեմ որ թերթեր են փակվել ու նման բաներ,Լևոնն էլ դաշնակցությունն էր փակել Վահան հովհաննիսյանին էլ նստցրել ու էլի նման բաներ:

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> Նախ՝ մի հարց. մեծ տառերով գրառում կատարելու իմստը ո՞րն է:


Մեծ տառերով գրելու իմաստը այն է որ գրառում կատարողն ուզում ա որ տեքստի մեջ էդ մասը ավելի ուշադրության արժանանա:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Գանգստերի դարը մինչև 98-ն էր, երբ Լևոնը բերեց ինքնակող <<գողին>> , որն ասում էր <<ամենամեծ գողը ես եմ...>>
> Գիտեմ որ թերթեր են փակվել ու նման բաներ,Լևոնն էլ դաշնակցությունն էր փակել Վահան հովհաննիսյանին էլ նստցրել ու էլի նման բաներ:


Որքան էլ այդ անձնավորությունը թերություններ ուներ, բայց այնուամենայնիվ նա մեր երկիրը մաքրեց տարբեր տիպի քրեական տարրերից, վարդանիկներից, միլիոնատեր կիսաքրեականներից եւ այլն: Ամենակարեւթրն այն էր, որ փողոցներում մարդ չէին սպանում: Մի հատ օլիգարխի թուլա ջպով մարդկանց վրայերթ չէր անում...էլի ասեմ?
Կարդացել ես Վանոյի հոդվածները?
Դաշնակների հետ կապված`կարծում եմ, դու ուղղակի լավ չես տեղեկացված:

Հաստատ հիիկվա հետ անհամեմատելի է....

----------


## Tigana

> Մանրամասնիր հա...


Դե այսինքն եթե իշխանափոխություն լինի կարող ա սկսենք երազելով հիշել Սերժի վարչակազմը  ոնց որ են կինը սկսեց աղոթել մահացած թագավորի որդու համար

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Ժող ջան կներեք ես ստեղ չպիտի մտնեի, գնացի

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Դե այսինքն եթե իշխանափոխություն լինի կարող ա սկսենք երազելով հիշել Սերժի վարչակազմը  ոնց որ են կինը սկսեց աղոթել մահացած թագավորի որդու համար


Եղբայր, դու վերացական բան ես գրում...Դե կարող ա-ով սաղ կյանքներս չենք ապրելու:
Այդպես էլ չմանրամասնեցիր:

----------


## Kuk

> Ես ասում եմ որ հիմա իշխանափոխություն չի լինի, իսկ թե ինչ ա եղել 88 թվին կապ չունի հիմիկվա հետ:
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա առակին, հեշտ ա տրամաբանել ու հասկանալ թե ինչ էի ասում.
> Ես դիմում էի Լևոնին սատարողներին.Ես խոսում էի ներկայումս <<թագավորին>> փոխելու մասին չէ, ասեցի որ Լևոնին ընտրելը կարա ավելի վատ հետևանքներ ունենա ու փոշմանենք:


Գրառումներիցդ համոզվում եմ, որ այդ առակի իմաստը կա՛մ չես հասկացել, կա՛մ չես հիշում. Եթե հետևենք առակի խորհրդին, ապա պետք է որ Լևոնի՝ նախագահության կրկնությունը լավ լինի՝ համեմատած ներկայիս:





> Մեծ տառերով գրելու իմաստը այն է որ գրառում կատարողն ուզում ա որ տեքստի մեջ էդ մասը ավելի ուշադրության արժանանա:


Իսկ եթե գրառման հեղինակն ուզում է, որ շատ ավելի մեծ ուշադրության արժանանա իր գրառման տվյալ հատվածը, ապա պետք է շատ ավելի մեծ տառերո՞վ գրի առնի այդ՝ մեծ ուշադրության արժանի հատվածը:




> Դե այսինքն եթե իշխանափոխություն լինի կարող ա *սկսենք երազելով հիշել Սերժի վարչակազմը*  ոնց որ են կինը սկսեց աղոթել մահացած թագավորի որդու համար


Եթե գաղտնիք չի, ովքերո՞վ եք երազելով հիշելու Սերժի վարչակազմը և հատկապես ո՞ր գործողությաուններն եք հիշելու՝ այդ վարչակազմի կողմից կատարված:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

չեմ հասկանում. ի՞նչ կապ ունի Լևոնը, թող արդար ընտրություններ լինեն Տիգրան Թորոսյանը դառնա նախագահ. խնդիրը նախագահի անձը չէ, այլ նրա լեգիտիմությունը

----------


## Տատ

> Որքան էլ այդ անձնավորությունը թերություններ ուներ, բայց այնուամենայնիվ նա մեր երկիրը մաքրեց տարբեր տիպի քրեական տարրերից, վարդանիկներից, միլիոնատեր կիսաքրեականներից եւ այլն: Ամենակարեւթրն այն էր, որ փողոցներում մարդ չէին սպանում: Մի հատ օլիգարխի թուլա ջպով մարդկանց վրայերթ չէր անում...էլի ասեմ?
> Կարդացել ես Վանոյի հոդվածները?
> Դաշնակների հետ կապված`կարծում եմ, դու ուղղակի լավ չես տեղեկացված:
> 
> Հաստատ հիիկվա հետ անհամեմատելի է....


Մարկիզ, բավական չէ՞ մաքրազարդել և սպիտակացնել Լևոնի առաջին ժամկետը։ ինչու ես անընդհատ համեմատում, չէ որ համաձայն ես որ լավ չէր։ Ավելի պակաս վատ էր քան Քոչարյանը, այ հիմա իմ ծիծաղն էլ եկավ։

Ամեն բան, որ եղավ նրանից հետո, արդեն կար և սկսվում էր նրա օրոք։
Թերթ փակվեց, լրագրող ծեծվեց, կաշառք կերվեց (ոչ մի հատ, շատ-շատ),  կուսակցություն արգելվեց `ես տեղյակ եմ դաշնակցությունից, ներկա եմ եղել և կատակերգական դատին, որն առանց ապացույցների պարզապես տևեց մօտ երկւ տարի, ոչ պատիժ, ոչ ազատություն, предварительное заключение-2 года?!

ԼՏՊ-ի արժանիքները նշելու համար պետք է հատուկ *ետ չնայել*, հակառակ արդյունքը կստացվի,  գուցե հիմա՞ ունի ծառայություններ`գիրք գրեց,  հավաքեց, արթնացրեց, էդ դւ գիտես, ավելի լավ է այդտեղ փնտրի։
Ստեղծեց ընդդիմություն, արդեն վատ չէ, անկեղծ, դա արժանիք է։ Եվ հիմա թող այն զարգացնի, ոչ թե ձգտի "գահին"։

----------


## Chuk

> Թերթ փակվեց,


Այո, եղել է: Իսկ պատճառները չէի՞ր հիշեցնի:



> լրագրող ծեծվեց,


Խիստ ցավալի փաստ: Բայց հետաքրքիր զուգադիպությամբ այդ ծեծված լրագրողներից մեկը հիմա առաջին շարքում է: Թե՞ ինչ-որ բան խառնում եմ:



> կաշառք կերվեց (ոչ մի հատ, շատ-շատ),


Նաև մինչև իրենց, նաև սրանցից հետո ու ընդհանրապես միշտ:



> կուսակցություն արգելվեց `ես տեղյակ եմ դաշնակցությունից, ներկա եմ եղել և կատակերգական դատին, որն առանց ապացույցների պարզապես տևեց մօտ երկւ տարի, ոչ պատիժ, ոչ ազատություն, предварительное заключение-2 года?!


Կարծես երկու հանգամանք խառնեցիր իրար տատ:
Դաշնակցության գործունեությունկ կասեցվել է, քանի-որ գործում էր հակասահմանադրորեն: Տարբերակ առաջարկվեց գործունեությունը համապատասխանացնել սահմանադրությանը ու նորից գործել: Ես, որպես անհատ, հաշվի առնելով այդ տարիներին դաշնակցության կուսակցության որոշ գործունեություններն, որոնք իմ՝ անհատիս գնահատականով ուղղված էին պետության դեմ, շատ կուզեի, որ լրիվ փակվեր: Անկեղծ: Հիմա չեմ ուզում, ի դեպ: Բայց չնայած օրինակ իմ այդպիսի սուր տեսակետին նրանց փափուկ տարբերակ է առաջարկվել: Ընդամենը ղեկավարումը տեղափոխել այդքան գովերգված հայրենիք:

Իսկ դատավարաթյունը թերևս նկատի ունես Դրոյի և Վահան Հովհաննիսյան+30 գործերը: Հետաքրքիր զուգադիպությամբ «հեղափոխությունից» հետո, Քոչարյանի օրոք, ոչ մի արդարացման որոշում չեղավ, ոչ մեկի գործը չկարճվեց, դատարանի որոշումը չփոխվեց... Սա ինձ մտորելու շատ տեղիք է տալիս, զուտ այսքանը: Իրականում կարելի է ավելի խորանալ:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Մարկիզ, բավական չէ՞ մաքրազարդել և սպիտակացնել Լևոնի առաջին ժամկետը։ ինչու ես անընդհատ համեմատում, չէ որ համաձայն ես որ լավ չէր։ Ավելի պակաս վատ էր քան Քոչարյանը, այ հիմա իմ ծիծաղն էլ եկավ։


Հարգելիս, ես այդ գրառման մեջ կոնկրետ փաստերից եմ խոսել: Ես այնտեղ չեմ մաքրազարդել Լեւոնի իշխանության տարիները: Դուք երեւի ուշադիր չեք ընթերցել:
Երեկ մեկ այլ թեմայում ես գրել էի իմ կարծիքը, եւ դուք արդեն ծանոթ եք:





> Ամեն բան, որ եղավ նրանից հետո, արդեն կար և սկսվում էր նրա օրոք։
> Թերթ փակվեց, լրագրող ծեծվեց, կաշառք կերվեց (ոչ մի հատ, շատ-շատ),  կուսակցություն արգելվեց `ես տեղյակ եմ դաշնակցությունից, ներկա եմ եղել և կատակերգական դատին, որն առանց ապացույցների պարզապես տևեց մօտ երկւ տարի, ոչ պատիժ, ոչ ազատություն, предварительное заключение-2 года?!


Դուք ընդհանրապես ոչնչից տեղյակ չեք: :Smile:  Չնայած մասնակցել եք...
Իսկ կարելի՞ է իմանալ՝ ինչու եք դատին մասնակցել...Ո՞նց ա եղել, որ ներկա եք եղել:
Եթե գաղտնիք չէ:
http://www.chi.am/ , No 304, Հունիսի 17, 2003 թ.




> ԼՏՊ-ի արժանիքները նշելու համար պետք է հատուկ *ետ չնայել*, հակառակ արդյունքը կստացվի,  գուցե հիմա՞ ունի ծառայություններ`գիրք գրեց,  հավաքեց, արթնացրեց, էդ դւ գիտես, ավելի լավ է այդտեղ փնտրի։
> Ստեղծեց ընդդիմություն, արդեն վատ չէ, անկեղծ, դա արժանիք է։ Եվ հիմա թող այն զարգացնի, ոչ թե ձգտի "գահին"։


Արդեն գրել եմ: Երկրորդ անգամ գրելու հավես չունեմ, ցավդ տանեմ :Smile: :
Առանց գահին ձգտելու` չի կարող զարգացնել: :Smile:

----------


## Տատ

Եկեք նախապես ընդունենք, որ մեր կարծիքն ինչ որ մեկին հետաքրքրում է, լա՞վ։ Սա հենց այնպես,  հող եմ նախապատрաստում... :Smile: 

Ես չեմ ցանկանում իշխանափոխություն։ Ես ցանկանում եմ մեր երկրում ուժեղ ընդդիմություն։ Դա անհրաժեշտ է միշտ, ցանկացած իշխանության դեպքում։ Մեկը տիրում է, մեկը ընդդիմանում, և այդպես անընդհատ, իրար փոխարինելով։

Մեր երկրում չի եղել ընդդիմություն, բոլորդ էլ ասացիք, հիմա կա և հենց այս կազմը պետք է շարունակի 4տարի մնալ այս դիրքում, զարգացնել իր գործելակերպը, սովորել, նոր դեմքեր մղել իր շարքերից, մեծանալ, իրոք մեծամասնություն դառնալ։ Եվ իհարկե հսկել իշխանության աշխատանքը։ 4 տարի հետո մենք կունենանք արդեն պատրաստի դեմոկրատական բանաձև։ Այդ ժամանակ էլ կընտրվի ընդդիմ. գործիչը, կամ էլ ո՞չ... կամ  էլ ես մեկը չէ...գուցե մինչ այդ ժողովուրդը տեսնի, թե իրենք ինչպես են աշխատում , ինչ մեքենա են քշում, քննություններ ինչպես են ընդունւմ, ամեն մեկն իր տեղում։

Եվ դա պատիժ չի, ընդհակառակը, շատ ավելի լավ դիրքում են բողոքականները։ Լավը միշտ օպպոզիցիան է, վատը` իշխանությունը։ Անկախ անձերից, հենց դերերը փոխվում են, հոպ, սխալները վիճակվում են իշխանությանը։

ԼՏՊ ն համարում է, որ մեր ընդդիմությունը ինքն է, թույլ է տալիս որ գոռան Լևոն-Լևոն։ էլ ի՞նչ գաղափար մնաց, նորից ամեն պայքար դառնում է զուտ իշխանության պայքար։ Դա երբեք  ժողովրդի համար չէ։
Մենք, ժողովուրդս, պետք է սովորենք այն մտքին, որ միշտ լինելու է ընդդիմություն, այսօր սա, վաղը`նա։

Հիմա ես օրինակ գերադասում եմ այսպիսի, ներկա ընդդիմություն։ Հենց հիմա որ Լևոնը դառնա նախագահ, ո՞վ է լինելու ընդդիմական, փօքր կուսակցությունները, թե՞  :Shok: Սերժը:
Ամենաշատ կվախենայի, եթե ընդդիմ. ուղղակի վերանար, դե հաղթել է, չէ՞։ Եվ դա հնարավոր է, դեռ ուժեղ ու կազմակերպված չի։  Ախր դա մի ամբողջ դպրոց է, միայն մարդկանց զարթնած գիտակցությունը, միտինգները, կրքոտ ցանկությունները քիչ են, մի ղեկավարը վատ է, դրանք մի քանիսը պետք է լինեն:

Մի հոդված կար այստեղ` "Ընդդիմափոխություն",  հեղինակն ասաց *իշխանության բանաձև*, ընկաք քերականական սխալների հետևից...

Հենց սա է,  Իշխ. կուսակցություններ +ընդդիմ.կուսակցություններ  =ժողովրդական իշխանություն

----------


## Մարկիզ

> ...
> Մի հոդված կար այստեղ` "Ընդդիմափոխություն",  հեղինակն ասաց *իշխանության բանաձև*, ընկաք քերականական սխալների հետևից...
> 
> Հենց սա է,  Իշխ. կուսակցություններ +ընդդիմ.կուսակցություններ  =ժողովրդական իշխանություն


Կարդացեք, խնդրում եմ. հենց Ձեր նշած թեմայում իմ գրառումը... :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

Տատ, նախ ասեմ, որ անձամբ ինձ կարծիքդ և յուրաքանչյուրի կարծիքը շատ հետաքրքիր է: Կոնկրետ գրառմանդ մեջ ասած շատ մտքերի հետ եմ համաձայն, բայց շատերը, կարծես ոչ այս պահի համար են, ոչ մարտիմեկյան իրադարձություններից հետո գտնվող երկրի, ոչ քաղբանտարկյալներ ունեցող երկրի, ոչ այսպիսի համատարած ռեպրեսիաների մեջ գտնվող երկրի... Շարքը կարելի է շարունակել, իսկ ես, քանի որ պատրաստվում եմ քնելու, միայն վերջին հանրահավաքի ժամանակ հնչած մի միտք կմեջբերեմ՝ ընդհանուր մտորելու համար: Մնացյալ քննարկումը կթողնեմ հետագային  :Smile: 

Այդ միտքն էր.
*Հիմա այստեղ է մեր երկրի ապագա քաղաքական ողջ վերնախավը. թե՛ իշխանությունը, թե՛ ընդդիմությունը:*

----------


## Տատ

> Հարգելիս, ես այդ գրառման մեջ կոնկրետ փաստերից եմ խոսել: Ես այնտեղ չեմ մաքրազարդել Լեւոնի իշխանության տարիները: Դուք երեւի ուշադիր չեք ընթերցել:
> Երեկ մեկ այլ թեմայում ես գրել էի իմ կարծիքը, եւ դուք արդեն ծանոթ եք:


Ծանոթ եմ, դրա համար էլ քեզ եմ դիմում։
Ես անուշադիր եմ և ուղղագրական սխալներ եմ անում, հասկացա





> Դուք ընդհանրապես ոչնչից տեղյակ չեք: Չնայած մասնակցել եք...
> Իսկ կարելի՞ է իմանալ՝ ինչու եք դատին մասնակցել...Ո՞նց ա եղել, որ ներկա եք եղել:
> Եթե գաղտնիք չէ:


Դատերին։ Մեղադրվածներից մեկը հարազատ էր




> Առանց գահին ձգտելու` չի կարող զարգացնել:


Կարող է, եթե ուզի

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> *Հիմա այստեղ է մեր երկրի ապագա քաղաքական ողջ վերնախավը. թե՛ իշխանությունը, թե՛ ընդդիմությունը:*


ՕԿ. :Hands Up: 

Բաից ես քեզ էլ էի ուզում պատասխանել, Վաղը, աչքերս փակվում են

Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց



> Դաշնակցության գործունեությունկ կասեցվել է, քանի-որ գործում էր հակասահմանադրորեն: Տարբերակ առաջարկվեց գործունեությունը համապատասխանացնել սահմանադրությանը ու նորից գործել: Ես, որպես անհատ, հաշվի առնելով այդ տարիներին դաշնակցության կուսակցության որոշ գործունեություններն, որոնք իմ՝ անհատիս գնահատականով ուղղված էին պետության դեմ, շատ կուզեի, որ լրիվ փակվեր: Անկեղծ: Հիմա չեմ ուզում, ի դեպ: Բայց չնայած օրինակ իմ այդպիսի սուր տեսակետին նրանց փափուկ տարբերակ է առաջարկվել: Ընդամենը ղեկավարումը տեղափոխել այդքան գովերգված հայրենիք:


Դաշնակցությունն իրեն պահեց այնպես, ինչպես ՀՀշ հիմա, նեղացած` _մեզ ձեր առաջարկությունները պետք չեն_

----------


## dvgray

> Այդ միտքն էր.
> *Հիմա այստեղ է մեր երկրի ապագա քաղաքական ողջ վերնախավը. թե՛ իշխանությունը, թե՛ ընդդիմությունը:*


Ես շատ եմ կասկածում այս մտքի իրական լինելում: Ցանկացած դեպքում, Լևոնը գա իշխանության, թե որոշի դառնալ քաղաքական  ընդդիմություն,  իր տրամաչափի քաղաքական գործիչ հնարավոր չէ գտնել Հայաստանում: Հետևաբար բավականին անհավասար կլինեն ուժերը  :Smile: 
Ընդգծեմ որ ես խոսում եմ քաղաքական պայքարի, և ոչ թե պայքարի  ուրիշ  ձևերր մասին:

----------


## Տատ

> Այո, եղել է: Իսկ պատճառները չէի՞ր հիշեցնի:


Չեմ հիշում։ մի բան գրել էր երևի Լևոնի դեմ...Հիշում եմ բավական համատարած դժգոհությունն ու զայրույթը այդ կապակցությամբ, ինչպես և հիմա է, այլ հասցեյով։




> Խիստ ցավալի փաստ: Բայց հետաքրքիր զուգադիպությամբ այդ ծեծված լրագրողներից մեկը հիմա առաջին շարքում է: Թե՞ ինչ-որ բան խառնում եմ:
> 
> Իսկ դատավարաթյունը թերևս նկատի ունես Դրոյի և Վահան Հովհաննիսյան+30 գործերը: Հետաքրքիր զուգադիպությամբ «հեղափոխությունից» հետո, Քոչարյանի օրոք, ոչ մի արդարացման որոշում չեղավ, ոչ մեկի գործը չկարճվեց, դատարանի որոշումը չփոխվեց... Սա ինձ մտորելու շատ տեղիք է տալիս, զուտ այսքանը: Իրականում կարելի է ավելի խորանալ:
> 
> Նաև մինչև իրենց, նաև սրանցից հետո ու ընդհանրապես միշտ:


Մտորելու կարիք չկա, դա ընդունված համաշխարհային կարգ է, քո վերջին նախադասության պես։
Սովետի ժամանակ ԼՏՊ նստեց, դուրս եկավ, դառավ նախագահ։ 
Լևոնի ժամանակ դաշնակց.  նստեց, դուրս եկավ, դարձավ նախագահի խորհրդատու միայն նրան ԼՏՊ ն անձամբ չազատեց, ինչպես Դեմիրճյոնը`իրեն։
Քոչարյանի ժամանակ ...ո՞վ նստեց, ոչ Լևոնը, հաա` Սեֆիլյանը։ Դուրս եկավ, կդառնա մի մեկ, վստահ եմ։
Եվ դա ոչ միայն Հայաստանում է այդպես:



> Կարծես երկու հանգամանք խառնեցիր իրար տատ:
> Դաշնակցության գործունեությունկ կասեցվել է, քանի-որ գործում էր հակասահմանադրորեն: Տարբերակ առաջարկվեց գործունեությունը համապատասխանացնել սահմանադրությանը ու նորից գործել: Ես, որպես անհատ, հաշվի առնելով այդ տարիներին դաշնակցության կուսակցության որոշ գործունեություններն, որոնք իմ՝ անհատիս գնահատականով ուղղված էին պետության դեմ, շատ կուզեի, որ լրիվ փակվեր: Անկեղծ: Հիմա չեմ ուզում, ի դեպ: Բայց չնայած օրինակ իմ այդպիսի սուր տեսակետին նրանց փափուկ տարբերակ է առաջարկվել: Ընդամենը ղեկավարումը տեղափոխել այդքան գովերգված հայրենիք:


Նորից կարդում եմ, թվում է այսօրվա մասին ես գրում, մեթոդները նույնն էին։ ԼՏՊն էլ փակելով, արգելելով, ձևական դատով պայքարեց իր այն պահին միակ ընդդիմության դեմ։ Մեղադրանքը նույն խոսքերով է արտահայտված, ինչպես հիմա` նրան։ Այն ժամանակ ճիշտ թր, հիմա`սխա՞լ։

Չեմ էլ ուզում այլևս կենտրոնանալ այդ մարդուն, միակ հակասությունն ինձ համար նրա նորից իշխանության գալուն և ոմանց կողմից իր անցյալ բազմաթիվ սխալներին համակերպվելն է։

Թող այս նոր դերը փորձի և հաջողության հասնի։ Քաղաքականությունը վերադարձներ չի հանդուրժում։ ինչպես և արվեստը` հազվադեպ բացառություններով։

Սպասեք, մի հեքիաթ պատմեմ, հենց այս առիթով

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Եվ դա ոչ միայն Հայաստանում է այդպես:
> Նորից կարդում եմ, թվում է այսօրվա մասին ես գրում, մեթոդները նույնն էին։ ԼՏՊն էլ փակելով, արգելելով, ձևական դատով պայքարեց իր այն պահին միակ ընդդիմության դեմ։ Մեղադրանքը նույն խոսքերով է արտահայտված, ինչպես հիմա` նրան։ Այն ժամանակ ճիշտ թր, հիմա`սխա՞լ։


տատ ջան մի հատ հարց տամ քեզ, եթե Լևոնը դաշնակներին դատեց ձևական, կեղծ դատ անելով, կարող ես բացատրել ինչու մինչև հիմա ՛Դրո՛-ի գործով ցմահ ազատազրկվածները չեն արդարացվում ու ազատվում՞, հետաքրքիր է չէ՞
կարող ենք ենթադրել որ հիմքերը որոնցով դատվել են նրանք կեղծ չեն:
Իսկ կարող ես ինձ բացատրել թե ինչու նույն գործով դատված հին ախպեր Վահանը որ թե արդարացվեց այլ ազատվեց "իրավիճակի փոփոխության պատճառով"
անհամբեր կսպասեմ պատասխանիդ

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Սովետի ժամանակ ԼՏՊ նստեց, դուրս եկավ, դառավ նախագահ։ 
> Լևոնի ժամանակ դաշնակց.  նստեց, դուրս եկավ, դարձավ նախագահի խորհրդատու միայն նրան ԼՏՊ ն անձամբ չազատեց, ինչպես Դեմիրճյոնը`իրեն։


Հա, Տատ ջան, կներես մի ուղղում էլ անեմ, Լևոնին Դեմիրճյանը ՉԻ ԱԶԱՏԵԼ ոչ էլ Դեմիրճյանն էլ ձերբակալել:

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց



> Մտորելու կարիք չկա, դա ընդունված համաշխարհային կարգ է, քո վերջին նախադասության պես։
> Եվ դա ոչ միայն Հայաստանում է այդպես:


Էս "նստել-հելնել-դառնալ նախագահ" - ընդունված համաշխարհային կարգը հանճարեղ հայտնագործություն էր, բոլոր բառերը միասին ու առանձին վերցրած :Think:

----------


## Տատ

> տատ ջան մի հատ հարց տամ քեզ, եթե Լևոնը դաշնակներին դատեց ձևական, կեղծ դատ անելով, կարող ես բացատրել ինչու մինչև հիմա ՛Դրո՛-ի գործով ցմահ ազատազրկվածները չեն արդարացվում ու ազատվում՞, հետաքրքիր է չէ՞
> կարող ենք ենթադրել որ հիմքերը որոնցով դատվել են նրանք կեղծ չեն:


Չեմ կարող։ Գուցե, Լևոնն ու Ռոբերտն այնքան էլ չե՞ն տարբերվում իրարից։ Գուցե՞, Սերժը կազատի։



> Իսկ կարող ես ինձ բացատրել թե ինչու նույն գործով դատված հին ախպեր Վահանը որ թե արդարացվեց այլ ազատվեց "իրավիճակի փոփոխության պատճառով"


դա մոտավոր քաղբանտարկյալ բառի համանիշն է, բայց...ոչ չգիտեմ




> Հա, Տատ ջան, կներես մի ուղղում էլ անեմ, Լևոնին Դեմիրճյանը ՉԻ ԱԶԱՏԵԼ ոչ էլ Դեմիրճյանն էլ ձերբակալել:


Ավելի վատ` Գորբաչյովը




> Էս "նստել-հելնել-դառնալ նախագահ" - ընդունված համաշխարհային կարգը հանճարեղ հայտնագործություն էր, բոլոր բառերը միասին ու առանձին վերցրած


Շնորհակալություն, ստառաեմսյա։ :Smile: 
Ալլեգորիա, բան...ես սիրում եմ նկարներով խոսել :Yerexa:

----------


## Kuk

> Մի հոդված կար այստեղ` "Ընդդիմափոխություն",  հեղինակն ասաց *իշխանության բանաձև*, ընկաք քերականական սխալների հետևից...


Ինչպես նկատեցի՝ իմ գրառման մասին էիք խոսում. նախ՝ չընկա սխալների ետևից, այլ փաստեցի իրողությունը, որ հոդվածի հեղինակը փոքր ժամանակ «շատ ա դասերից փախել»:





> *Չեմ հիշում*։ մի բան գրել էր *երևի* Լևոնի դեմ...Հիշում եմ բավական համատարած դժգոհությունն ու զայրույթը այդ կապակցությամբ, ինչպես և հիմա է, այլ հասցեյով։


*Երևի* մարդ էր սպանել, հը՞:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Չեմ կարող։ Գուցե, Լևոնն ու Ռոբերտն այնքան էլ չե՞ն տարբերվում իրարից։ Գուցե՞, Սերժը կազատի։
> 
> դա մոտավոր քաղբանտարկյալ բառի համանիշն է, բայց...ոչ չգիտեմ
> 
> 
> 
> Ավելի վատ` Գորբաչյովը
> 
> 
> ...


Է՜՜՜՜, տատ ջան, կարիք չկա բանավիճելու քո հետ, դու ասում ես նստացրել ա հետո չգիտես խի ա նստացրել, հետո դառնում է հոմանիշ....... մի խոսքով ալլեգորիա բան, ռիթմիկ բռնքամարտ... նկարներով ընդունված համաշխարհային...  այլն մանավանդ և այլն

----------


## Տատ

Դե լավ, ինչ արած, մի վիճի mtahog ջան, կամ էլ սպասի գնամ, հիշողությունս թարմացնեմ, որ ասում եմ, տատ եմ, դրա համար եմ ասում...

ես պարզապես չեմ վախենում ասել, _չգիտեմ..._
Եվ չեմ հասկանում այդ ցանկությունը, շատ սկզբուքային, խիստ մոտենալ բոլոր նախկին և ներկա նախագահներին (լավ է, բան չունեմ ասելու) և այդքան ներողամիտ ու փափուկ ` ԼՏՊ ին։ Արդարացնել ամեն գնով։ Ինչու նա ժամկետից շուտ հրաժարական տվեց, ինչ էր արել խեղճ մարդը, ինչպես նրա դեմ էլ Երևանի փողոցները լցվեցին...?

Նա նույն շարքից է, ոչ ավելին։

Կուկ, մարդ է՞ր սպանել իրոք, չէի հիշում, իսկ պարագանե՞րը որն էին:
Եթե գիտես, ասա, չեմ կարդալու

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ, մարդ է՞ր սպանել իրոք, չէի հիշում, իսկ պարագանե՞րը որն էին:
> Եթե գիտես, ասա, չեմ կարդալու


Դուք ենթադրել էիք, որ մի բան գրել է Լևոնի դեմ, նույն տրամաբանությամբ փորձել էի ենթադրել, որ մարդ է սպանել: Ես չէի ասել, հարցրել էի:




> *Երևի* մարդ էր սպանել, հը՞:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Դե լավ, ինչ արած, մի վիճի mtahog ջան, կամ էլ սպասի գնամ, հիշողությունս թարմացնեմ, որ ասում եմ, տատ եմ, դրա համար եմ ասում...
> 
> ես պարզապես չեմ վախենում ասել, _չգիտեմ..._


տարիքն իրենը ասում է, իմ տատիկն էլ չի վախենում ասել չգիտեմ, մանավանդ երբ խոսքը վերաբերվում է ատոմային ֆիզիկային :LOL:  և չինարենի լեզվի քերականական վերլուծությանը:

----------


## Տատ

Վահան Հովհաննիսյանը ամենապարզ, ամենատրիվիալ ընդդիմախոս էր ԼՏՊ ին; Եվս մտավորական, ինչ անդուր էր մյուս մտավորականին` Լևոնին։ Այդտեղ է սկիզբը։ 

Մնացածը տեխնիկայի հարց է, ինչպես և այսոր։ Այս հակադրության մեջ խախտումներ անում են բոլորը, պարզապես երևում են միայն ենդդիմադիրները, այն ժամանակ` Վահանը։
Դաշնակցության գործնեությունը, Ղարաբաղի, ազատամարտիկների հետ կապված, նրա ձեռքը դրել էր զենք։ Արդեն  1000 պատճառ անհանգստության և 1000առիթ` խախտումներ գտնելու։

----------


## Kuk

> Վահան Հովհաննիսյանը ամենապարզ, ամենատրիվիալ ընդդիմախոս էր ԼՏՊ ին; *Եվս մտավորական*, ինչ անդուր էր մյուս մտավորականին` Լևոնին։ Այդտեղ է սկիզբը։


Մտավորակա՞ն :LOL:  ի՞նչն է մտավորական, թախծոտ հայա՞ցքը :LOL:

----------


## Տատ

> Դուք ենթադրել էիք, որ մի բան գրել է Լևոնի դեմ, նույն տրամաբանությամբ փորձել էի ենթադրել, որ մարդ է սպանել: Ես չէի ասել, հարցրել էի:


Աաա...Դե, լրագրողից ավելի հեշտ է սպասել, որ մի բան գրել է, քան ուրիշ, ի դեպ, ոչ ավելի սարսափելի բաներ։

Մտահոգ, իսկ դու ճիշտ ես, միայն հասակի իմաստունությունը կարող է վերջապես հասկանալ, որ դեռ ոչինչ էլ չգիտենք։
Քո տատիկը համեստություն է անում, լավ էլ գիտի չիներեն երևի, ինքնասիրությունդ է խնայում։ :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

> Աաա...Դե, լրագրողից ավելի հեշտ է սպասել, որ մի բան գրել է, քան ուրիշ, ի դեպ, ոչ ավելի սարսափելի բաներ։


Հիշո՞ւմ եք Նաիրի Հունանյանի մասնագիտությունը…

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Աաա...Դե, լրագրողից ավելի հեշտ է սպասել, որ մի բան գրել է, քան ուրիշ, ի դեպ, ոչ ավելի սարսափելի բաներ։
> 
> Մտահոգ, իսկ դու ճիշտ ես, միայն հասակի իմաստունությունը կարող է վերջապես հասկանալ, որ դեռ ոչինչ էլ չգիտենք։
> Քո տատիկը համեստություն է անում, լավ էլ գիտի չիներեն երևի, ինքնասիրությունդ է խնայում։


հա՜, իմ տատիկը խնայում է իմ ինքնասիրությունը ու չի ասում որ չինարեն գիտի, իսկ դու չարաշահում ես մեր համեստությունը ու առանց խնայելու ասում բաներ որոնք մոռացել ես կամ հիշողությունդ թարմացնելու կարիք ունի:

----------


## Տատ

> Հիշո՞ւմ եք Նաիրի Հունանյանի մասնագիտությունը…


Երեք տառից, առաջինը` բ՞

Լավ Մտահօգ, մի նեղացի, կխնայեմ ձեզ սրանից հետո, բայց դե հիմա էլ եմ խնայում։ Չէ որ իմ_ չգիտեմչեմհիշումի_ վրա դուք հպարտ ասում եք- ՏԵՍԱ՞Ր: :Tongue:

----------


## Kuk

> Հավատու՞մ եք արդյոք, որ իշխանափոխությունը ռեալ է


Ինչ որ բանավեճ սկսելու փորձեր էր արվում. իսկ ո՞ւր են այդ տխուր փորձերի հեղինակները:

----------


## bar

իմ կարծիգով պետքե լինի, այս իշխանությունները իրենց սպարել են. :Hands Up: 

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
այո կասկած չկա :Ok: 

Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց
այո կասկած չկա :Ok:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

*Մոդերատորական. թեմայից դուրս գրառումը ջնջվել է:*

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական: Թեմայից դուրս գրառումը ջնջվել է:*

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

*Մոդերատորական: Թեմայից դուրս գրառումը ջնջվել է:*

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Հարգելի ֆորումակիցներ և ակումցիներ ի ուրախություն շատերի կարող եմ ասել ,որ իշխանափոխություն կլինի ,այն արագացնելու համար հավատացեք

----------


## Kuk

> Հարգելի ֆորումակիցներ և ակումցիներ ի ուրախպւփյուն շատերի կարող եմ ասել որ իշխանաթոխություն կլինի ,այն արագացնելու համար հավատացեք


Վանական ջան, ո՞ւմ հավատանք :Unsure:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Վանական ջան, ո՞ւմ հավատանք


Հարգելի  Կուկ ներողություն տառասխալների համար,մշտապես սխալներ են առաջա նում գրալեզուն փոխելու ժամանակ: 
Իհարկե արդարության հաղթանակին և արարչին, առաջինը կոալիցիայից դուր են գալու դաշնակները ,խնդիրը լուծման է ենթակա առաջիկա 12 ամսում  :Hands Up:

----------


## Kuk

> Հարգելի  Կուկ ներողություն տառասխալների համար,մշտապես սխալներ են առաջա նում գրալեզուն փոխելու ժամանակ: 
> Իհարկե արդարության հաղթանակին և արարչին, առաջինը կոալիցիայից դուր են գալու դաշնակները ,խնդիրը լուծման է ենթակա առաջիկա 12 ամսում


Վանական ջան, անկեղծ ասած` տվյալ գրառմանդ մեջի տառասխալներն ինձ չխանգարեցին :Smile:  կարևորը, որ միտքը հասկացա և կարողացա հարց ուղղել Ձեզ: Կարծում եմ` իմաստ չունի Աստծո անունը այս թեմայում շոշափել, ավելի կոնկրետ` այս գրառմանս պատասխանելիս: Սա ընդամենը կարծիքս է: Ինձ հետաքրքրում է` ինչպե՞ս ես պատկերացնում իշխանափոխությունը, ի՞նչ կապ ունեն դաշնակները, չե՞ս կարծում, որ նրանք որպես քաղաքական ուժ արդեն սպառվել են իրենց:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Վանական ջան, անկեղծ ասած` տվյալ գրառմանդ մեջի տառասխալներն ինձ չխանգարեցին կարևորը, որ միտքը հասկացա և կարողացա հարց ուղղել Ձեզ: Կարծում եմ` իմաստ չունի Աստծո անունը այս թեմայում շոշափել, ավելի կոնկրետ` այս գրառմանս պատասխանելիս: Սա ընդամենը կարծիքս է: Ինձ հետաքրքրում է` ինչպե՞ս ես պատկերացնում իշխանափոխությունը, ի՞նչ կապ ունեն դաշնակները, չե՞ս կարծում, որ նրանք որպես քաղաքական ուժ արդեն սպառվել են իրենց:


Սպառվեց Պ.Հայրիկյանը որի համար ափսոսում եմ,դաշնակները չեն սպառվել  այլ հակառակը ,գտնվում  են մուտացիայի գաղտնի և ակտիվ շրջանում որ շուտրով դրսևորվելու է:
Մեկ անգամ գրել եմ դեպքերի զարգացման խրոնոլոգիան հայաստանում ավելացնելու բան չկա , կարող եմ միայն շեշտել որ պարոնայք նախկին նախագահները  միայն ֆոն են ապահովելու :
Տարածաշրջանի ստրատեգիական զարգացումները այնպիսին են որ եղած 10 տարբե րակներն էլ հավասար հնարավորություն ունեն և կիրառելի են :  
Ի դեպ առաջինը կիրառվեց (Վրաց -Ռուսական քաշաքական քաշքշոց):

----------


## Chuk

Քանի որ շոշափվեց Աստծու անունը, ապա ասեմ, որ Աստված մի արասցե իշխանափոխություն լինի ՀՅԴ միջոցներով  :LOL: 
Բայց նաև նշեմ, որ դա համարում եմ գիտաֆանտաստիկայի ոլորտից  :Wink:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Քանի որ շոշափվեց Աստծու անունը, ապա ասեմ, որ Աստված մի արասցե իշխանափոխություն լինի ՀՅԴ միջոցներով 
> Բայց նաև նշեմ, որ դա համարում եմ գիտաֆանտաստիկայի ոլորտից


Հարգելիս, իսկ ինչից՞ ենթադրեցիր որ դաշնակները կարող են գնալ իշխանափոխության

----------


## haik

> Եկեք այստեղ գնահատենք ընդիմության շանսերը իշխանափոխություն անելու:


Ընդիմության շանսերը կարելի կլիներ գնահատել, եթե ընդիմություն լիներ, բայց ընդիմություն չկա…
Եթե ընդիմություն ասելով նկատի ունես ԼՏՊ - ին, ապա նա ընդիմություն չի և չի կարող համարվել… Լևոնով իշխանափոխություն անելը իշխանափոխություն անվանել չի կարելի, որովհետև դրանով ըստ ասացվածքի երկրի աչքի հետ միասին ունքնել կհանեն…

----------


## Chuk

> Հարգելիս, իսկ ինչից՞ ենթադրեցիր որ դաշնակները կարող են գնալ իշխանափոխության


Բայց ո՞վ ասեց, որ ես ենթադրել եմ, թե դաշնակները կարող են իշխանափոխության գնալ  :Shok: 

հ.գ. հաիկին կարոտել էի  :LOL:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Քանի որ շոշափվեց Աստծու անունը, ապա ասեմ, որ Աստված մի արասցե իշխանափոխություն լինի ՀՅԴ միջոցներով 
> Բայց նաև նշեմ, որ դա համարում եմ գիտաֆանտաստիկայի ոլորտից


Ես պատասխանել եմ այս մտքին :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Հարգելի  Կուկ ներողություն տառասխալների համար,մշտապես սխալներ են առաջա նում գրալեզուն փոխելու ժամանակ: 
> Իհարկե արդարության հաղթանակին և արարչին, առաջինը կոալիցիայից դուր են գալու դաշնակները ,խնդիրը լուծման է ենթակա առաջիկա 12 ամսում


Ես էլ պատասխանել եմ այս մտքին և իմ գրածում չկա որևէ տառ, որը հուշի այն մասին, թե ես կարծում եմ, որ դաշնակները կարող են գնալ իշխանափոխության  :Smile:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Ես էլ պատասխանել եմ այս մտքին և իմ գրածում չկա որևէ տառ, որը հուշի այն մասին, թե ես կարծում եմ, որ դաշնակները կարող են գնալ իշխանափոխության


Դե լավ , հասկացա դաշնակները իրեց «ծոծորակը կտեսնեն» բայց բարձրագույն գահը չեն տեսնի :Hands Up:

----------


## Marduk

Սերժը խախտեց ստատուս-քվոն, թե ներքին թե արտաքին:
Ստատուս-քվո խախտելը հավասարազոր է Կովկասում պատերազմ հրահրելուն:
Իսկ պատերազմ հրահրողները իրենք են դրա առաջին զոհը դառնում:
Այնպես որ այս իշխանությունները երկար չեն դիմանալու:

----------


## Katka

Բարև բոլորին, 

Թեև ես ինձ հայ անվանել չեմ կարող , բայց ամեն դեպքում ….
Կարծում եմ ՀՀ-ում իշխանափոխությունն անհրաժեշտ է, բայց ներկայումս ոչ պարտադիր, քանի որ չունենք համապատասխան նոր և առողջ բանականությամբ, ձեռքերն արյան մեջ չկեղտոտած ուժ, որ կգա փոխարինելու ձևավորված փակ շղթան: Եթե նույնիսկ հիմա կատարվի իշխանափոխություն, կձևավորվի նոր փակ շղթա, և, թերևս, նույն երևույթները կկատարվեն, ուղղակի մի փոքր այլ կոնտեքստում, այն իմաստով, որ այս  անգամ գլոբալ մակարդակով մեր իշխանության թելադրողները կփոխարինվեն ու , թեև, կքարոզվի դեմոկրատիա, բայց միևնույն է, չեմ կարծում, որ ժողովուրդը դրանից կշահի:

Ներկայիս ստեղծված իրավիճակը նախկին սխալների արդյունք է, ես իհարկե ինձ իրավունք չեմ վերապահում քննադատելու ԼՏՊ-ին, բայց այնուամենայնիվ կարծում եմ ձևավորված վիճակում նա ունի իր ներդրումը, նրա և ոչ միայն, ես “նրան” ասելով` հասկանում եմ բոլոր- բոլոր այն ժամանակվա թալանչիներին, արարքները և ընտրված ռազմավարությունն իր հետքն է թողել ներկայիս ձևավորված իրավիճակի վրա, եթե նույնիսկ այդ հետքն արտահայտվում է Քոչարյան-Սերժ, Սերժ-Քոչարյան իշխանությամբ: ԼՏՊ-ը “հին” է, պատմության էջերը նրան իրենց գիրկն են առել, բայց նա, իմ կարծիքով կարող է ձևավորել նոր ընդիմախոսություն, իշխանության նոր սերունդ:
Իսկ ներկայիս նրա ընտրած կուրսը, հատկապես գլոբալ մակարդակով իրա այսպես կոչված պօկրավիտելները շատ ուրիշ նպատակներ են հետապնդում` նրա միջոցով տարբեր մունիպուլիացիաներ անելով: 

Մյուս կողմից` ես ամենևին էլ չեմ գովում ներկայիս իշխանությանը, թեև տեսնում եմ նրանց մեջ պոտենցիալ հեղափոխականների: Բայց նրանք լռելու են, քանի որ նրանց լռեցնելու են, քանի որ լռելը ձեռք է տալիս այսպես ասած մեր իշխանության վերևի իշխանությանը: Սերժը կմնա այնքան ժամանակ, ինչքան կշարունակվի Պուտին-Մեդվեդև- Պուտին կուրսը, իսկ դա մոտ ապագայում, համենայն դեպս, իմ ունեցած տվյալների համաձայն փոփոխության չի ենթարկվելու ու պետք էլ չի ):


Ես կարծում եմ իշխանափոխությունն անհրաժեշտ է , բայց պետք է ունենալ շատ ուժեղ ստրատեգիա, որովհետև իշխանության վերևում կա իշխանություն, որը կատակել չի սիրում ու կատակողներին պատմության գիրկն է ուղարկում: ԼՏՊ և ԼՏՊականեր չունեն այդպիսի ստրատեգիա, դեռ չունեն, թեև նրանց վերևում կանգնածները մշակում են անընդհատ ու ամեն կերպ ուզում են իրականություն դարձնել, իսկ մյուս կողմից Սերժականները, նրանց վերևի իշխանությունն էլ բավականին լուրջ քայլեր է ձեռնարկում, ինչի ապացույց են վերջին իրադարձությունները Կովկասում:

Իսկ ուր է ժողովուրդը???  Ժողովուրդը, թերևս, լուռ է…..Ես կուզեի անպայման շեշտել ժողովրդի անունից խոսել պետք չէ, թեկուզ ժողովրդի 20 %-ի, թեկուզ 1 %-ի: Ժողովուրդն ակնթարթորեն կարող է փոխել իր կարծիքը, եթե  տեսնի իսկական լիդերի, լիդերի, որ իրոք առաջարկում է winds of changes……, :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Բարև բոլորին, 
> 
> Թեև ես ինձ հայ անվանել չեմ կարող , բայց ամեն դեպքում ….
> Կարծում եմ ՀՀ-ում իշխանափոխությունն անհրաժեշտ է, բայց ներկայումս ոչ պարտադիր,


Եթե անհրաժեշտ է, որեմն պարտադիր էլ է, դրանք հոմանիշներ են:



> քանի որ չունենք համապատասխան նոր և առողջ բանականությամբ, ձեռքերն արյան մեջ չկեղտոտած ուժ, որ կգա փոխարինելու ձևավորված փակ շղթան:


Կան այդպիսի մարդիկ, ուղղակի նրանց տեսնել է պետք:



> Եթե նույնիսկ հիմա կատարվի իշխանափոխություն, կձևավորվի նոր փակ շղթա, և, թերևս, նույն երևույթները կկատարվեն, ուղղակի մի փոքր այլ կոնտեքստում, այն իմաստով, որ այս  անգամ գլոբալ մակարդակով մեր իշխանության թելադրողները կփոխարինվեն ու , թեև, կքարոզվի դեմոկրատիա, բայց միևնույն է, չեմ կարծում, որ ժողովուրդը դրանից կշահի:





> Եթե ԼՏՊ-ին նկատի ունես՝ համաձայն եմ
> Ներկայիս ստեղծված իրավիճակը նախկին սխալների արդյունք է, ես իհարկե ինձ իրավունք չեմ վերապահում քննադատելու ԼՏՊ-ին, բայց այնուամենայնիվ կարծում եմ ձևավորված վիճակում նա ունի իր ներդրումը, նրա և ոչ միայն, ես “նրան” ասելով` հասկանում եմ բոլոր- բոլոր այն ժամանակվա թալանչիներին, արարքները և ընտրված ռազմավարությունն իր հետքն է թողել ներկայիս ձևավորված իրավիճակի վրա, եթե նույնիսկ այդ հետքն արտահայտվում է Քոչարյան-Սերժ, Սերժ-Քոչարյան իշխանությամբ: ԼՏՊ-ը “հին” է, պատմության էջերը նրան իրենց գիրկն են առել, բայց նա, իմ կարծիքով կարող է ձևավորել նոր ընդիմախոսություն, իշխանության նոր սերունդ:
> Իսկ ներկայիս նրա ընտրած կուրսը, հատկապես գլոբալ մակարդակով իրա այսպես կոչված պօկրավիտելները շատ ուրիշ նպատակներ են հետապնդում` նրա միջոցով տարբեր մունիպուլիացիաներ անելով: Մյուս կողմից` ես ամենևին էլ չեմ գովում ներկայիս իշխանությանը, թեև տեսնում եմ նրանց մեջ պոտենցիալ հեղափոխականների: Բայց նրանք լռելու են, քանի որ նրանց լռեցնելու են, քանի որ լռելը ձեռք է տալիս այսպես ասած մեր իշխանության վերևի իշխանությանը:


Շատ լավ ես նկատել:



> Սերժը կմնա այնքան ժամանակ, ինչքան կշարունակվի Պուտին-Մեդվեդև- Պուտին կուրսը, իսկ դա մոտ ապագայում, համենայն դեպս, իմ ունեցած տվյալների համաձայն փոփոխության չի ենթարկվելու ու պետք էլ չի ):


Ես կասեի՝ Սերժը կմնա այնքան ժամանակ, քանի դեռ չի բարկացրել կամ զզվեցրել «վերեւին»: 



> Ես կարծում եմ իշխանափոխությունն անհրաժեշտ է , բայց պետք է ունենալ շատ ուժեղ ստրատեգիա, որովհետև իշխանության վերևում կա իշխանություն, որը կատակել չի սիրում ու կատակողներին պատմության գիրկն է ուղարկում: ԼՏՊ և ԼՏՊականեր չունեն այդպիսի ստրատեգիա, դեռ չունեն, թեև նրանց վերևում կանգնածները մշակում են անընդհատ ու ամեն կերպ ուզում են իրականություն դարձնել, իսկ մյուս կողմից Սերժականները, նրանց վերևի իշխանությունն էլ բավականին լուրջ քայլեր է ձեռնարկում, ինչի ապացույց են վերջին իրադարձությունները Կովկասում:


ԼՍՊ-ն ստրատեգիա ունի, այլ հարց է, որ ոչ մեկս չգիտենք, թե ինչ ստրատեգիա է դա:



> Իսկ ուր է ժողովուրդը???  Ժողովուրդը, թերևս, լուռ է…..Ես կուզեի անպայման շեշտել ժողովրդի անունից խոսել պետք չէ, թեկուզ ժողովրդի 20 %-ի, թեկուզ 1 %-ի: Ժողովուրդն ակնթարթորեն կարող է փոխել իր կարծիքը, եթե  տեսնի իսկական լիդերի, լիդերի, որ իրոք առաջարկում է winds of changes……,


Իսկ ժողովուրդը զբաղված է իր օրվա հացը վստակելով, 5000 դրամի համար իր ձայնը, իր երկրի ապագան ծախելով: Մեր ժողովուրդի ոգին վաղուց մեռել է, չկա....

----------


## Elmo

Միշտ ուզեցել եմ կարծիք գրեմ էս թեմայում, միշտ տատանվել եմ: Որովհետև հարցը մի փոքր սխալ է դրված:
Հայաստանին պետք է
. մենթալիտետի փոփոխություն:
. համակարգային փոփոխություննր:
. օրենքի նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքի փոփոխություն:
Էդ դեպքում ընտրված իշխանությունը կլինի ժողովրդի կողմից ԻՐԱԿԱՆ ընտրված և կծառայի շողովրդին:
Թէ չէ հիմա ընտրվածը, ելնելով ազգային մենթալիտետից, սկսում է իր բարեկամ խնամիներին առաջ տանել ու սարքել անձեռնմխելի, համակարգի սխալ աշխատանքը չի փոխվում, իսկ ժողովուրդը շարունակում է մի «մեշոկ» ալյուրով ձայն ծախել ու վախից աչք փակել օրենքի խախտումների վրա:

----------


## Katka

> Եթե անհրաժեշտ է, որեմն պարտադիր էլ է, դրանք հոմանիշներ են:
> Ես համաձայն չեմ, անհրաժեշտ է, իմ կարծիքով դու ունես այլընտրանք, այսինքն կարող ես փոխել, բայց կարող ես և չփոխել
> Իսկ պարտադիր է ընտրություն չունես.. պետք է... պարտադիր է(нужно, но не объязательно)
> Կան այդպիսի մարդիկ, ուղղակի նրանց տեսնել է պետք:
> Իսկ մեծամասնությունն  նրանց նկատել է??? Իսկ ինչու չեմ ես նկատում, անուշադիր եմ, թե նրանք այդքան էլ ջանք չեն գործադրում, որ նկատեմ????
> Շատ լավ ես նկատել:Ես կասեի՝ Սերժը կմնա այնքան ժամանակ, քանի դեռ չի բարկացրել կամ զզվեցրել «վերեւին»: 
> 
> Սերժին չեն թողնի, որ քայլ անի որ վերևին բարկացնի, նրա քայլերը նախօրոք գիտեն, համենայն դեպս կարևոր քայլերը
> ԼՍՊ-ն ստրատեգիա ունի, այլ հարց է, որ ոչ մեկս չգիտենք, թե ինչ ստրատեգիա է դա:
> ...


Դու խոսում ես ժողովրդի անունից, իսկ դա ճիշտ չէ, 100 մարդը դեռ ժողովուրդ չէ, 
Չեմ կարծում, որ հայ ժողովրդի ոգին մեռել է..., Այն ապրում ու դարեր շարունակ ապրելու է, այլ բան է որ փորձում են սպանելԱվելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Գրառումներս մի փոքր խառն են, կներեք :Smile:

----------


## Marduk

> Ես կասեի՝ Սերժը կմնա այնքան ժամանակ, քանի դեռ չի բարկացրել կամ զզվեցրել «վերեւին»:


Մնում է պարզել թե ո՞վ է կանգնած Սերժի «վերևում»  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Elmo

> Մնում է պարզել թե ո՞վ է կանգնած Սերժի «վերևում»


Ռուսները

----------


## Marduk

> Ռուսները


Դե խնդրում եմ ինձ բացատրի ինչու այդ դեպքում Սարկոզին առաջինը շնորհավորեց Սերժին:
Ինչու է կրեմլյան REGNUM, Armtoday և մյուս կայքերը այդքան ընդդիմադիր:
Ինչու՞ Հայաստանում մի տարի առաջ ձերբակալվեց ՇՈՍ-ի ներկայացուցիչ Վահան Շիրխանյանը, և ինչու են այսքան համառորեն բանտում պահում ռուսական պռոեկտ «ցախավելների հեղափոխության» կուրատոր Արա Արզումանյանին:  :LOL:   :LOL:  
Եվ լիքը ուրիշ ինչուներ: 
Ինչու ԼՏՊ-ն ունեցավ պռոռուսական ելույթ, ինչու ՀԱԿ-ի մեջ ընդգրկված է մի կազմակերպությունը որը բացահայտ ասում է որ Ջավախքը պետք է լինի Հայաստանի մաս:

----------


## Elmo

> Դե խնդրում եմ ինձ բացատրի ինչու այդ դեպքում Սարկոզին առաջինը շնորհավորեց Սերժին:
> Ինչու է կրեմլյան REGNUM, Armtoday և մյուս կայքերը այդքան ընդդիմադիր:
> Ինչու՞ Հայաստանում մի տարի առաջ ձերբակալվեց ՇՈՍ-ի ներկայացուցիչ Վահան Շիրխանյանը, և ինչու են այսքան համառորեն բանտում պահում ռուսական պռոեկտ «ցախավելների հեղափոխության» կուրատոր Արա Արզումանյանին:   
> Եվ լիքը ուրիշ ինչուներ: 
> Ինչու ԼՏՊ-ն ունեցավ պռոռուսական ելույթ, ինչու ՀԱԿ-ի մեջ ընդգրկված է մի կազմակերպությունը որը բացահայտ ասում է որ Ջավախքը պետք է լինի Հայաստանի մաս:


Ես կարծիք եմ արտահայտում, ոչ թե պնդում եմ: Էդքան բան որ բացատրել կարանաի, հիմա կամ մեռած կլինեի, կամ գոնե վարչապետ: Վստահ եմ դու էլ ես կարծիք արտահայտում, շատ իմանաիր էդ մասին հաստատ Ակումբում չէիր գրի:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Դե խնդրում եմ ինձ բացատրի ինչու այդ դեպքում Սարկոզին առաջինը շնորհավորեց Սերժին:
> Ինչու է կրեմլյան REGNUM, Armtoday և մյուս կայքերը այդքան ընդդիմադիր:
> Ինչու՞ Հայաստանում մի տարի առաջ ձերբակալվեց ՇՈՍ-ի ներկայացուցիչ Վահան Շիրխանյանը, և ինչու են այսքան համառորեն բանտում պահում ռուսական պռոեկտ «ցախավելների հեղափոխության» կուրատոր Արա Արզումանյանին:   
> Եվ լիքը ուրիշ ինչուներ: 
> Ինչու ԼՏՊ-ն ունեցավ պռոռուսական ելույթ, ինչու ՀԱԿ-ի մեջ ընդգրկված է մի կազմակերպությունը որը բացահայտ ասում է որ Ջավախքը պետք է լինի Հայաստանի մաս:


Մարդուկ, ինչու՞ ՍՍ-ն առաջինը, իր ընտրվելուց հետո, մեկնեց ՌԴ՝ «օրհնանք» ստանալու:
Ինչու՞ ասաց, ««մնոգոուվաժայեմի ՎՎ, սպասիբօ զա պադդեռժկու»»:
Ինչու՞ են մեր առավել շահույթաբեր ոլորտները կես գներով վաճառվել ռուսական ընկերություններին…
Ինչու՞ եւ մի հանգի այլ ինչուներ… :Smile:

----------


## Marduk

> Մարդուկ, ինչու՞ ՍՍ-ն առաջինը, իր ընտրվելուց հետո, մեկնեց ՌԴ՝ «օրհնանք» ստանալու:


Իսկ ինչի ես մտածու՞մ որ օրհնանք ստացավ: Հետ եկավ ու գազի գինը թանկացավ մայիսի մեկից: 




> Ինչու՞ ասաց, ««մնոգոուվաժայեմի ՎՎ, սպասիբօ զա պադդեռժկու»»:


 Հենց դրա համար էլ նրան լուրջ պռոբլեմներ են սպասվում:  Հենց այդ արտահայտության համար: Դու կարծում ես Պուտինը միամիտ մարդ է ու չգիտի Հայաստանում ինչ է եղե՞լ մարտի մեկին: Ու չգիտի՞ թե հասարակ հայ մարդը ինչ կմտածի երբ ներկայացվում է այնպես թե իբր դա Պուտինի դաբռոն է եղել:  




> Ինչու՞ են մեր առավել շահույթաբեր ոլորտները կես գներով վաճառվել ռուսական ընկերություններին…


 Վաճառվել են մինչև Սերժը, վաճառքի հիմքերը դրել է ԼՏՊ-ն, գործը շարունակել է Քոչարյանը:  
  Վաճառվել են որովհետև ստիպված են եղել, որովհետև *իրենց ստիպել են*, անդրկուլիսյան լծակներով իհարկե ՀԲ-ի օրհնությամբ: Թե կարծում ես Միկա Բաղդասարովը իրա կայֆերի համար ծախեց ցեմենտի գործարանը: Կամ Վիվասելը որ ծախին նույնպես հավեսի համար:
 Վաճառել են որովհետև պահել *ՉԵՆ ԿԱՐՈՂԱՆՈՒՄ*:  

 Համ էլ այդ կորպորացիաները *անունով են ռուսական:* Դրանք տրանսնացիոնալ կորպորացիաներ են , պատկանում տարբեր միջազգային ուժերի:  Այսինքն եթե մի բանի անունը Գազպրոմ է դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ նրա ղեկավարը մի ինչ որ Կոզլով է, այլ շատ կոնկրետ տիպիկ ռուս Միլլերն է:  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> . մենթալիտետի փոփոխություն:
> . համակարգային փոփոխություննր:
> . օրենքի նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքի փոփոխություն:
> Էդ դեպքում ընտրված իշխանությունը կլինի ժողովրդի կողմից ԻՐԱԿԱՆ ընտրված և կծառայի շողովրդին:


Թեև գուցե որոշ ձևակերպումային փոփոխություններ կուզեի անել, բայց համաձայն եմ հետդ: Ու հենց սա է պատճառը, որ ինչ-որ տեղ ուրախ եմ, որ ձգձգվում է իշխանափոխությունը, քանի-որ այս պրոցեսը թույլատրում է հասնել հենց քո ասածներին:

----------


## azat11

> Կլինի՞ արդյոք իշխանափոխություն


Առաջ մտածում էի, որ սրանց ռեսուրսը արդեն սպառվել է, իշխանափոխությունն անխուսափելի է մոտ ժամանակներում, այժմ մի փոքր կարծիքս փոխվել է: Հիմա էլ եմ կարծում, որ իշխանությունները ռեսուրս չունեն, բայց ՍՍ-ն իր որոշ գործողություններով ապահովեց գոնե նախագահական առաջին ժամկետը «վայելելու» հնարավորությունը: Դա շատ պարզ կատարվեց. ՍՍ-ն տառացիորեն կատարեց (գուցեև իմիտացրեց) ԼՏՊ-ինախընտրական մի քանի դրույթներ, որոնք հիմնականում վերաբերում են Ավդյան ախոռները մաքրելուն և թուրքա-ադրբեջանական ճակատում հարաբերությունների վերաարժեվորմանը: Առաջին մասով չեի ասի, որ ռեալ արդյունքներ կա, բայց լավ թոզ փչում են: Երկրորդ մասով կարծում եմ որոշ «ձիու» քայլեր կատարված են, իհարկե նաև հզորների «դաբրոյով» և տարածաշրջանում ստեղծված իրավիճակի հովանավորությամբ:
Եթե դիալոգ լինի, միտքս ավելի կմանրամասնեմ:
Ամփոփելով նշեմ, որ արտահերթ նախագահական ընտրություններ հաստատ չի լինի, իսկ պառլամենտականի տանում են և ԼՏՊ-ն և ՍՍ-ն: Տպավորություն ունեմ, որ նրանք սերտորեն համագործակցում են հանուն հայրենիքի:

----------


## Chuk

> Առաջ մտածում էի, որ սրանց ռեսուրսը արդեն սպառվել է, իշխանափոխությունն անխուսափելի է մոտ ժամանակներում, այժմ մի փոքր կարծիքս փոխվել է: Հիմա էլ եմ կարծում, որ իշխանությունները ռեսուրս չունեն, բայց ՍՍ-ն իր որոշ գործողություններով ապահովեց գոնե նախագահական առաջին ժամկետը «վայելելու» հնարավորությունը: Դա շատ պարզ կատարվեց. ՍՍ-ն տառացիորեն կատարեց (գուցեև իմիտացրեց) ԼՏՊ-ինախընտրական մի քանի դրույթներ, որոնք հիմնականում վերաբերում են Ավդյան ախոռները մաքրելուն և թուրքա-ադրբեջանական ճակատում հարաբերությունների վերաարժեվորմանը: Առաջին մասով չեի ասի, որ ռեալ արդյունքներ կա, բայց լավ թոզ փչում են: Երկրորդ մասով կարծում եմ որոշ «ձիու» քայլեր կատարված են, իհարկե նաև հզորների «դաբրոյով» և տարածաշրջանում ստեղծված իրավիճակի հովանավորությամբ:
> Եթե դիալոգ լինի, միտքս ավելի կմանրամասնեմ:
> Ամփոփելով նշեմ, որ արտահերթ նախագահական ընտրություններ հաստատ չի լինի, իսկ պառլամենտականի տանում են և ԼՏՊ-ն և ՍՍ-ն: Տպավորություն ունեմ, որ նրանք սերտորեն համագործակցում են հանուն հայրենիքի:


Շատ հավանական է, որ կլինեն արտահերթ նախագահական ընտրություններ:
Դա ևս մեկ անգամ կարծում եմ կերևա սեպտեմբերի 12-ի հանրահավաքին  :Wink: 
Սպասենք...

----------


## azat11

> Շատ հավանական է, որ կլինեն արտահերթ նախագահական ընտրություններ:
> Դա ևս մեկ անգամ կարծում եմ կերևա սեպտեմբերի 12-ի հանրահավաքին 
> Սպասենք...


Չգիտեմ, որ ասում ես, երևի ինչ որ բան գիտես:
Բայց ոնց նայում եմ, ԼՏՊ-ն արդեն կտրուկ ռիվոգ կատարելու ռեսուրս քիչ ունի: Ի նկատի ունեմ քարոզչական թեման: «Թուրքիան և Ղարաբաղն» արդեն տպապորություն այնքան չեն գործի, «մաքրելը» ասոցացվում է քանդելու հետ, իսկ սարքելու ռեսուրսը չի նշմարվում: Տեղական ինքնակառավարման մարմինները ես համարում եմ ընտրական լրջագույն ռեսուրս, սակայն այդտեղ էլ ոնց որ ակտիվ մասնակցություն չկա:
Իմ կարծիքով մինչև քաղաքական թիմը հստակ չուրվագծվի, նախագահական ընտրությունների ԼՏՊ-ն չի գնա: Իսկ քաղաքական թիմ կարող է գոյանալ միայն տեղական ինքնակառավարական մարմիններում և խորհրդարանում նոր և թարմ կադրեր ներարկելու և նրանց աշխատանքի որակը հասարակությանը հրամցնելու միջոցով: Այսպես նաև գոյանալու են ՀՀ ապագայի նախագահացուները, որոնք հաստատ ԼՏՒՊ-ն կամ ՍՍ-ն չեն: Ես անձամբ ԼՏՊ կողմնակից եմ` նաև նրա աշխարհաքաղաքական ընկալումների տեսակետից, բայց ումով է գործ անելու, պարզ չի: Դու լավ գիտես, որ Կոնգրեսում շատ են տականքները, իսկ շարժման կողմնակից նոր սերունդը, որին օրինակ ես շատ եմ հավանում, դեռ աշխատանքով աչքի ընկնելու և ճանաչվելու կարիք ունի: Ի դեպ նույն խնդիրն ունի նաև ՍՍ-ն: Կարծում եմ շուտով երիտասարդների համար քաղաքական ասպարեզում կայանալու լավ շանս կբացվի:

----------


## Տատ

> Վաճառել են որովհետև պահել ՉԵՆ ԿԱՐՈՂԱՆՈՒՄ:


+10
Ով առաջինը հասավ, նրան էլ ծախեցին։ Ռուսներն ավելի շուտ ու վստահ քթածակով զգացին շահն ու գնեցին, այն ժամանակ ով էլ առաջարկեր, նրան կծախեյին; ԱՄՆ մինչև գցում-բռնում էր, ավելի երևացող Լեհաստանն ու Բալտիկան առնում,  մերոնք առնող գտան։

Մեր հայերիս ընդմիշտ սխալը թշնամուն թերագնահատելն է։ Երկնային բարձունքներից ներքև նայելը։ Թուրք է այդ թշնամու անունը, թե` ՍՍ… միևնույնն է։ ԼՏՊ-ն որ իր արհամարանքն իրեն պահեր ու լիարժեք գնահատեր ՍՍ-ին, գուցե և շանս ունենար;
Իսկ ՍՍ համառ ղարաբաղցի է, ինչին ես անձամբ շատ ուրախ եմ, այդ մի բուռ լեռնային ցեղը չի կորցրել իր շրջապատող միջավայրը ճիշտ ու զգոն գնահատելու ունակությունը։ ինձ թվում է, նա նույնիսկ Գյուլին կհաջողացնի ֆռռացնել, սուս ու  փուս, տակից։
Ես կուզեյի նրան մի քիչ էլ հետևել, իր հասանելիք տարիները  նա ճիշտ կօգտագործի։ Հայաստանի համար։

----------


## Երևան Ջան

Որոշ մասնակիցներ արտահայտվել էին ղարաբաղցիներին դեմ 
Դուք մոռանում եք որ ՆՈՒՅՆ հայերն  են նրանք
ՍՍ-ով և ՌՔ-ով կարծիք չի կարելի կազմել հազարավոր մարդկանց մասին և այդպես վատ տրամադրվել մեկը մյուսի նկատմամբ: Չէ՞ որ տարիեներ առաջ Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի համար կռվում էինք բոլորս: Ցույցեր էինք անում
Հիմա ամեն ինչ մոռացա՞նք: Բայց ինչու՞

----------


## Հայկօ

Իրոք որ, շատ հետաքրքիր հարց է: Չնայած՝ ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ հարցնել ոչ թե ինչու՞, այլ՝ երբվանի՞ց: Ասեմ, ուղիղ 1998 թվից: Սա բժշկական անհերքելի փաստ է  :Smile: : Ինչ-որ բան չի՛ հիշեցնու՞մ այս թիվը: Ի դեպ, ղարաբաղցիներին ատելու մասին. վերջերս զրուցում էի մի ղարաբաղցու հետ, ինձ ասաց՝ բառացիորեն. «Էդ երկու ղարաբաղցիներին, որ դուք չեք սիրում, մենք էլ չենք սիրում»: Տենց բաներ:

----------


## haik

> Որոշ մասնակիցներ արտահայտվել էին ղարաբաղցիներին դեմ 
> Դուք մոռանում եք որ ՆՈՒՅՆ հայերն  են նրանք
> ՍՍ-ով և ՌՔ-ով կարծիք չի կարելի կազմել հազարավոր մարդկանց մասին և այդպես վատ տրամադրվել մեկը մյուսի նկատմամբ: Չէ՞ որ տարիեներ առաջ Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի համար կռվում էինք բոլորս: Ցույցեր էինք անում
> Հիմա ամեն ինչ մոռացա՞նք: Բայց ինչու՞


Մի զարմացի, Հայաստանում կոսմոպոլիտները լուրջ աշխատել են այդ ուղղությամբ:

----------


## Երևան Ջան

> Իրոք որ, շատ հետաքրքիր հարց է: Չնայած՝ ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ հարցնել ոչ թե ինչու՞, այլ՝ երբվանի՞ց: Ասեմ, ուղիղ 1998 թվից: Սա բժշկական անհերքելի փաստ է : Ինչ-որ բան չի՛ հիշեցնու՞մ այս թիվը: Ի դեպ, ղարաբաղցիներին ատելու մասին. վերջերս զրուցում էի մի ղարաբաղցու հետ, ինձ ասաց՝ բառացիորեն. «Էդ երկու ղարաբաղցիներին, որ դուք չեք սիրում, մենք էլ չենք սիրում»: Տենց բաներ:


Անկեղծ ասած ինքս էլ շատ անգամ եմ լսել նման արտահայտություններ դրա համար էլ հարց էր առաջացել 
Չնայած ժողովրդին էլ չի կարելի մեղադրել ումից ինչ տեսնում են մտածում են մյուսներն էլ են նրանց նման սակայն նույն հայն ենք ոչ մի տարբերություն չկա 
ոնց որ ասենք լեննականցիները այնպես էլ նրանք
Սա իմ անձնական կարծիքն է չգիտեմ

----------


## Հայկօ

Իսկ իմ անձնական կարծիքն այն է, որ ամեն տեղ էլ մի քոսոտ ոչխար կա: Ղարաբաղ՝ ՌՔ, Ապարան՝ Աղվան Հովսեփյան, Արտաշատ՝ Հովիկ Աբրահամյան, Գյումրին էլ դե քաղաքապետ ունի, աշխարհը չունի, և այլն: Էդպես որ նայենք, բոլոր հայերը քոսոտ պետք է լինեն: Ինչը, իհարկե, սխալ է: Եվ ժողովուրդն էլ, համոզվա՛ծ եղիր, այդպես չի մտածում: Հիշու՞մ ես՝ ՍՍ-ի տխրահռչակ հանրահավաքի ժամանակ շրջաններից եկած ժողովուրդը ո՜նց հոսեց դեպի Ազատության հրապարակ: Ու էնտեղ իրենց ո՜ցն ընդունեցին: Չէ՛, էն վերոհիշյալները նախ և առաջ ավազակ են, հետո նոտ՝ ինչ-որ «եսիմինչցի»:

----------


## Kuk

> Որոշ մասնակիցներ արտահայտվել էին ղարաբաղցիներին դեմ 
> Դուք մոռանում եք որ ՆՈՒՅՆ հայերն  են նրանք
> ՍՍ-ով և ՌՔ-ով կարծիք չի կարելի կազմել հազարավոր մարդկանց մասին և այդպես վատ տրամադրվել մեկը մյուսի նկատմամբ: Չէ՞ որ տարիեներ առաջ Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի համար կռվում էինք բոլորս: Ցույցեր էինք անում
> Հիմա ամեն ինչ մոռացա՞նք: Բայց ինչու՞


Մայրաքաղաք Ջան ջան, ավելի լավ կլինի, եթե «որոշ մասնակիցներ» ասելու փոխարեն մեջբերես կոնկրետ գրառումը կամ գոնե նշես տվյալ ֆորումցու մականունը` նիկը, որպեսզի այդ անձը մեկնաբանի իր գրառումը, հիմնավորի իր կատարած արտահայտությունները: Հնարավոր է, որ ես մի արտահայտություն անեմ մեկ հիմնավորմամբ, այլ ֆորումցի այդ նույն արտահայտությունն անի մեկ այլ հիմնավորմամբ:

----------


## Chuk

*Երևան ջան*, ես էլ կուզեի որ հստակ ցուցանվի գրառումը, որտեղ խոսվել է ղարաբաղցիների դեմ, քանի որ լինելով կայքի ադմինիստրատորը, չեմ բացառում, որ այդ գրառումները որպես ակումբի կանոնադրությունը հակասող գրառումներ ջնջվեն, դրանց հեղինակները ստանան դիտողություններ:

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է խնդրին, ապա պետք չէ շփոթել «Ղարաբաղյան կլան» և ղարաբաղցիներ հասկացությունը: Անձամբ ինձ համար Հայաստանցի հայեր և Ղարաբաղցի հայեր հասկացությունները կարող են իրարից տարբերվել զուտ աշխարհագրական դիրքով, այլ ոչ երբեք այլ չափորոշիչներով:

«Ղարաբաղյան կլան» անվանումը ստացած խմբավորումն իր մեջ պարունակում է ինչպես ղարաբաղյան ծագում ունեցող հայերի, այնպես էլ երևանյան, ապարանյան և այլն: Այդ անվանումը չպիտի մարդուն շփոթեցնի ու մտածել տա, թե կա ղարաբաղցի հայաստանցի ջրբաժան կամ պիտի լինի: «Ղարաբաղյան կլան» տերմինը մտցվել է շատ վաղուց ու այդ տերմինը մտցնելու մեջ իրենց ջանքերն  են ներդրել շատ քաղաքական գործիչներ, այդ թվում նույն Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը, Սերժ Սարգսյանը... ավելի շատ ծավալվել չեմ ուզում, բայց ունեմ համոզվածություն, որ այդ տերմինի ծագման գործում ամենից քիչ մասնացությունն ունի այսօրվա փաստացի ընդդիմությունը՝ Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսն իր ներկայացուցիչներով: 

Ավելին ասեմ, եթե խորանանք հարցիդ ենթատեքստ մեջ, ապա կարելի կռահել, որ այնտեղ ակնարկ կա, որ այսօրվա ընդդիմությունը դեմ է ղարաբաղցիներին, ինչն իրականության բնավ չի համապատասխանում: Կարող եմ նույնիսկ հավաստիացնել, որ մեր շարժման թե վերին թե ստորին օղակներում կան ղարաբաղցիներ, ինչես և այլ բնակավայրային ծագում ունեցող բազմաթիվ հայեր  :Smile: 

Հուսով եմ, որ պատասխանը սպառիչ էր և նոր հարցեր կապված այս խնդրի հետ չի առաջանա: Քանի որ, ճիշտն ասած, պետք է գիտակցեք, որ երբ այդպիսի հարց եք բարձրացնում, որքան էլ որ ցավալի է, նպաստում եք, որ լինի մարդկանց խումբ, ով կմտածի թե ղարաբաղցի-հայաստանցի ջրբաժան կա, ինչը կրկնում եմ, բնավ չի համապատասխանում իրականությանը:

----------


## Երևան Ջան

> *Երևան ջան*, ես էլ կուզեի որ հստակ ցուցանվի գրառումը, որտեղ խոսվել է ղարաբաղցիների դեմ, քանի որ լինելով կայքի ադմինիստրատորը, չեմ բացառում, որ այդ գրառումները որպես ակումբի կանոնադրությունը հակասող գրառումներ ջնջվեն, դրանց հեղինակները ստանան դիտողություններ:
> 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է խնդրին, ապա պետք չէ շփոթել «Ղարաբաղյան կլան» և ղարաբաղցիներ հասկացությունը: Անձամբ ինձ համար Հայաստանցի հայեր և Ղարաբաղցի հայեր հասկացությունները կարող են իրարից տարբերվել զուտ աշխարհագրական դիրքով, այլ ոչ երբեք այլ չափորոշիչներով:
> 
> «Ղարաբաղյան կլան» անվանումը ստացած խմբավորումն իր մեջ պարունակում է ինչպես ղարաբաղյան ծագում ունեցող հայերի, այնպես էլ երևանյան, ապարանյան և այլն: Այդ անվանումը չպիտի մարդուն շփոթեցնի ու մտածել տա, թե կա ղարաբաղցի հայաստանցի ջրբաժան կամ պիտի լինի: «Ղարաբաղյան կլան» տերմինը մտցվել է շատ վաղուց ու այդ տերմինը մտցնելու մեջ իրենց ջանքերն  են ներդրել շատ քաղաքական գործիչներ, այդ թվում նույն Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը, Սերժ Սարգսյանը... ավելի շատ ծավալվել չեմ ուզում, բայց ունեմ համոզվածություն, որ այդ տերմինի ծագման գործում ամենից քիչ մասնացությունն ունի այսօրվա փաստացի ընդդիմությունը՝ Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսն իր ներկայացուցիչներով: 
> 
> Ավելին ասեմ, եթե խորանանք հարցիդ ենթատեքստ մեջ, ապա կարելի կռահել, որ այնտեղ ակնարկ կա, որ այսօրվա ընդդիմությունը դեմ է ղարաբաղցիներին, ինչն իրականության բնավ չի համապատասխանում: Կարող եմ նույնիսկ հավաստիացնել, որ մեր շարժման թե վերին թե ստորին օղակներում կան ղարաբաղցիներ, ինչես և այլ բնակավայրային ծագում ունեցող բազմաթիվ հայեր 
> 
> Հուսով եմ, որ պատասխանը սպառիչ էր և նոր հարցեր կապված այս խնդրի հետ չի առաջանա: Քանի որ, ճիշտն ասած, պետք է գիտակցեք, որ երբ այդպիսի հարց եք բարձրացնում, որքան էլ որ ցավալի է, նպաստում եք, որ լինի մարդկանց խումբ, ով կմտածի թե ղարաբաղցի-հայաստանցի ջրբաժան կա, ինչը կրկնում եմ, բնավ չի համապատասխանում իրականությանը:


Chuk ջան անչափ շնորհակալ եմ պատասխանի համար 
Ես էլ գիտեի թե տարբերություն չեն դնում մեր հայերի իրար մեջ բայց սխալվում էի 
Ես ինքս բնիկ երևանցի եմ բայց ունեմ շատ լավ ղարաբաղցի ընկերներ որոնց շատ սիրում և հարգում եմ: Պարզապես երբ նրանց հետ դուրս ենք գալիս զբոսնելու կամ ինչ- որ մի տեղ նստում ենք և կատակներ ենք անում ղարաբաղցիների վերաբերյալ կատակներ ենք անում, ծանոթ ղարաբաղցիները ասում են որ կամաց ասենք «ղարաբաղցի» բառը քանի որ բազմիցս անգամ երևանցիների հետ վեճի են բռնվել երբ իմացել են ղարաբաղցիներ են նստած մյուս սեղանին
Ինչպե՞ս կբացատրեք սա

----------


## Chuk

> Chuk ջան անչափ շնորհակալ եմ պատասխանի համար 
> Ես էլ գիտեի թե տարբերություն չեն դնում մեր հայերի իրար մեջ բայց սխալվում էի 
> Ես ինքս բնիկ երևանցի եմ բայց ունեմ շատ լավ ղարաբաղցի ընկերներ որոնց շատ սիրում և հարգում եմ: Պարզապես երբ նրանց հետ դուրս ենք գալիս զբոսնելու կամ ինչ- որ մի տեղ նստում ենք և կատակներ ենք անում ղարաբաղցիների վերաբերյալ կատակներ ենք անում, ծանոթ ղարաբաղցիները ասում են որ կամաց ասենք «ղարաբաղցի» բառը քանի որ բազմիցս անգամ երևանցիների հետ վեճի են բռնվել երբ իմացել են ղարաբաղցիներ են նստած մյուս սեղանին
> Ինչպե՞ս կբացատրեք սա


Ես էլ եմ հանդիպել մարդկանց, շատ քիչ մարդկանց, ովքեր խիստ լարված են ղարաբաղցիների դեմ: Դա տասնամյակ շարունակվող ապաշնորհ քաղաքականության արդյունք է, որին նպաստում են այսպիսի խոսակցությունները: Սակայն թերևս իմ ու Ձեր ապրած քաղաքները տարբերվում են: Իմ ապրած Երևանում ոչ մի երևանցի վեճի չի բռնվում ղարաբաղցիների հետ՝ ծննդավայրի պատճառով: Ես ունեմ ղարաբաղցի ընկերներ, այլ հարազատներ, մտերիմներ, որոնցից ոչ մեկը նման խնդիրների առջև չի կանգնում: Այնպես որ ես չեմ բացատրի չեղած երևույթը:

Ի դեպ ցույց չտվեցիք գրառումները, որոնցում ղարաբաղցիների դեմ խոսվել է:

----------


## Երևան Ջան

> ...


Խնդրեմ գրառումը

----------


## Տատ

> Որոշ մասնակիցներ արտահայտվել էին ղարաբաղցիներին դեմ 
> Դուք մոռանում եք որ ՆՈՒՅՆ հայերն  են նրանք
> ՍՍ-ով և ՌՔ-ով կարծիք չի կարելի կազմել հազարավոր մարդկանց մասին և այդպես վատ տրամադրվել մեկը մյուսի նկատմամբ: Չէ՞ որ տարիեներ առաջ Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի համար կռվում էինք բոլորս: Ցույցեր էինք անում
> Հիմա ամեն ինչ մոռացա՞նք: Բայց ինչու՞


Երևի ինձ նկատի ունե՞ք։
Ոչ, ես Արցախցիներին հարգում եմ հենց իրենց յուրահատուկ գծերի համար։ Առանց դրա չէր կանգնի ու  այսօր գոյատևի Արցախը ։ 
Նաև այն երկուսին :Smile: ։ Տվյալ դեպքում գերադասում եմ արցախցու պռակտիկ և հողային մոտեցումը երևանցու` կաբինետայինին։ Ինքս ինձ անհամեստորեն դասում եմ "երևանցի ինտելիգենցիային" և շատ լավ գիտեմ դրա թերությունները։Եվ սարսափում եմ, երբ ՍՍ-ով դժգոհության առաջին պատճառը նրա ծագումն է առարկվում։

Ոչ ոք չի էլ վիճում, որ հայ ենք բոլորս, բայց ամեն գավառ ունի իր բնութագիրն ու դա հրաշալի բազմազանություն է մտցնում ընդհանուր ազգային կերպարի մեջ։ Բոլոր ազգերին դա բնորոշ է, նայեք գերմանացիներին կամ ֆրանսիացիներին։ 
Ափսոսում եմ, որ մարդս լենինականցի չէ :Blush: 

Վայ, էլի ուշացա…ինձ մասին չէր

----------


## Երևան Ջան

> Երևի ինձ նկատի ունե՞ք։
> Ոչ, ես Արցախցիներին հարգում եմ հենց իրենց յուրահատուկ գծերի համար։ Առանց դրա չէր կանգնի ու  այսօր գոյատևի Արցախը ։ 
> Նաև այն երկուսին։ Տվյալ դեպքում գերադասում եմ արցախցու պռակտիկ և հողային մոտեցումը երևանցու` կաբինետայինին։ Ինքս ինձ անհամեստորեն դասում եմ "երևանցի ինտելիգենցիային" և շատ լավ գիտեմ դրա թերությունները։Եվ սարսափում եմ, երբ ՍՍ-ով դժգոհության առաջին պատճառը նրա ծագումն է առարկվում։
> 
> Ոչ ոք չի էլ վիճում, որ հայ ենք բոլորս, բայց ամեն գավառ ունի իր բնութագիրն ու դա հրաշալի բազմազանություն է մտցնում ընդհանուր ազգային կերպարի մեջ։ Բոլոր ազգերին դա բնորոշ է, նայեք գերմանացիներին կամ ֆրանսիացիներին։ 
> Ափսոսում եմ, որ մարդս լենինականցի չէ
> 
> Վայ, էլի ուշացա…ինձ մասին չէր


Տատ ջան ում նկատի ունեի արդեն վերևում նշեցի :Vaii:

----------


## Chuk

> Խնդրեմ գրառումը


Թեև գրառումն ուներ կատակային բնույթ և ես չեմ կարծում, վստահ եմ, որ այն լուրջ ենթատեքստ չուներ, այնտեղ իրականում չկար ղարաբաղցիներն դեմ լինելու մասին պնդում, բայց հաշվի առնելով, որ փաստորեն այն կարող ունենալ այսպիսի ըմբռնում ջնջվել է, ջնջվել են այդ գրառմանը նկատված արձագանքները:

----------


## Երևան Ջան

> Թեև գրառումն ուներ կատակային բնույթ և ես չեմ կարծում, վստահ եմ, որ այն լուրջ ենթատեքստ չուներ, այնտեղ իրականում չկար ղարաբաղցիներն դեմ լինելու մասին պնդում, բայց հաշվի առնելով, որ փաստորեն այն կարող ունենալ այսպիսի ըմբռնում ջնջվել է, ջնջվել են այդ գրառմանը նկատված արձագանքները:


Chuk ջան եթե ես սխալ եմ հասկացել ինձ կներեք և ջնջել պտեք չէր, ես ուղղակի իմ կարծիքն էի գրել

----------


## Chuk

> Chuk ջան եթե ես սխալ եմ հասկացել ինձ կներեք և ջնջել պտեք չէր, ես ուղղակի իմ կարծիքն էի գրել


Գրառումը այլոք էլ կարող էին այդպես ընկալել, ինչը ոչ ցանկալի երևույթ է  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

Եվ այսպես վերջանում է Խոտակերի /այծի/ դարաշրջանը ու սկսվում է Կրծողի /մկան/ դարաշրջանը:
Ի՞նչ սպասելիքներ ունեք Կրծողի դարաշրջանից:

----------


## Norton

> Եվ այսպես վերջանում է Խոտակերի /այծի/ դարաշրջանը ու սկսվում է Կրծողի /մկան/ դարաշրջանը:
> Ի՞նչ սպասելիքներ ունեք Կրծողի դարաշրջանից:


Կարծում եմ էս տարի բացի տնտեսական դժվարություններից, նաև բարեբեր տարի ա լինելու, ճգնաճամի հետևանքը, իշխանությունների անգործությունը, քաղբանտարկյալների բաց չթողնելը ու 7-ի խայտառակ գործը , ՀԱԿ-ի կառույցների ձևավորումը շատ ծանր հարվածա հասցնելու իշխանություններին, դրդելով կամ աշխատել ու կատարել հասարակության պահանջները, կամ քիչ-քիչ ճամպրուկները հավաքել:

----------


## Rammer

Ամենայան հայոց ակումբի անդամներ, կա ինչ-որ մեկը ձեր մեջ, որ կարող ե ներկայացնել պրակտիկ մի սխեմա, հստակ քայլերի հաջորդականություն, որոնք կատարելով հնարավոր է առանց բռնության Հայաստանում իշխանափոխություն իրականացնել????

P.S.  Հորս արև ես ԿԳԲ-իշնիկ չեմ:  :Smile:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ամենայան հայոց ակումբի անդամներ, կա ինչ-որ մեկը ձեր մեջ, որ կարող ե ներկայացնել պրակտիկ մի սխեմա, հստակ քայլերի հաջորդականություն, որոնք կատարելով հնարավոր է առանց բռնության Հայաստանում իշխանափոխություն իրականացնել????
> 
> P.S.  Հորս արև ես ԿԳԲ-իշնիկ չեմ:


Հարգելի Ռամմեր, նախ բարով ես եկել Ակումբ, եթե իհարկե առաջին անգամ ես եկել։
Ինձ թվում է, քո հարցի պատասխանը մեկն է ու շատ պարզ. Հայաստանի ժողովուրդի *բացարձակ*  մեծամասնությունը միահամուռ պիտի ուզենա իշխանափոխություն, ու դրա համար այդ ժողովուրդը դուրս է գալիս տներից փողոց, ու գոռում է իշխանափոխություն։ Իհարկե այդ ժողովրդի վրա սկսում են կրակել, ջուր ցանել, արցունքաբեր գազ… բայց մեխանիզմը դա է ու աշխատող է :Wink:  Միակ նախապայմանը, որ 200 հազարի փոխարեն առնվազն երկու անգամ շատ լինի այդ ժողովուրդը ու դա կարծում եմ բավական է։

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: Վերջին 2 գրառումները տեղափոխվել են «Իշխանափոխություն...» թեմայից: Քանի որ այդպիսի թեման չի կարող այնքան քննարկման նյութ ունենալ, որպեսզի նրան տրամադրվի առանձին թեմա:*

----------

Արշակ (13.03.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Ամենայան հայոց ակումբի անդամներ, կա ինչ-որ մեկը ձեր մեջ, որ կարող ե ներկայացնել պրակտիկ մի սխեմա, հստակ քայլերի հաջորդականություն, որոնք կատարելով հնարավոր է առանց բռնության Հայաստանում իշխանափոխություն իրականացնել????
> 
> P.S.  Հորս արև ես ԿԳԲ-իշնիկ չեմ:


Հարցդ բազմիցս քննարկված է: Եթե թերթես ֆոռումի էջերը բազմաթիվ տարբերակներ կտեսնես: Բայց միակ օրինական տարբերակը դա արտահերթ նախագահական և խորհրդարանական ընտրություններն են:

----------


## Rammer

> Հարգելի Ռամմեր, նախ բարով ես եկել Ակումբ, եթե իհարկե առաջին անգամ ես եկել։
> Ինձ թվում է, քո հարցի պատասխանը մեկն է ու շատ պարզ. Հայաստանի ժողովուրդի *բացարձակ*  մեծամասնությունը միահամուռ պիտի ուզենա իշխանափոխություն, ու դրա համար այդ ժողովուրդը դուրս է գալիս տներից փողոց, ու գոռում է իշխանափոխություն։ Իհարկե այդ ժողովրդի վրա սկսում են կրակել, ջուր ցանել, արցունքաբեր գազ… բայց մեխանիզմը դա է ու աշխատող է Միակ նախապայմանը, որ 200 հազարի փոխարեն առնվազն երկու անգամ շատ լինի այդ ժողովուրդը ու դա կարծում եմ բավական է։


Հարգելի Վիշապ շնորհակալ եմ:
Եթե Հայաստանի ժողովուրդի բացարձակ  մեծամասնությունը միահամուռ ուզենա իշխանափոխություն, ապա էլ ոչ կրակող կլինի ոչ էլ ջուր ցանող...   :Smile:  Բայց դա, առանց խորանալու, անհավանական է:
"..."-ի տակ, կարող եմ ենթադրել թե ինչ ես  ուզում ասել, բայց խնդրում եմ նեղություն քաշես մի փոքր մանրամասն գրես: Ես հատուկ էի շեշտել, որ հստակ քայլերի հաջորդականություն նշվի: 
Ասենք 400,000 մարդ եկավ հանրահավաքին, ինչ պետք է լինի հետո  որ սահմանադրական ճանապարհով իշխանափոխություն լինի: 400,000 մարդը բավական է, որ ինչ անի? 
Ենթադրենք նույնիսկ սկսում ենք շուրջօրյա հանրահավաք...ու սպասում ենք` 1օր, 2 օր...ԵՎ? Մինչև մի 10000 հոգի զինվոր գալիս են ցխինվալ են անում ու գնում են?
Ես չեմ պատկերացնում առանց ժողովրդի արյունը թափելու իշխանափոխություն: Դու պատկերացնում ես?

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հարգելի Վիշապ շնորհակալ եմ:
> Եթե Հայաստանի ժողովուրդի բացարձակ  մեծամասնությունը միահամուռ ուզենա իշխանափոխություն, ապա էլ ոչ կրակող կլինի ոչ էլ ջուր ցանող...   Բայց դա, առանց խորանալու, անհավանական է:
> "..."-ի տակ, կարող եմ ենթադրել թե ինչ ես  ուզում ասել, բայց խնդրում եմ նեղություն քաշես մի փոքր մանրամասն գրես: Ես հատուկ էի շեշտել, որ հստակ քայլերի հաջորդականություն նշվի: 
> Ասենք 400,000 մարդ եկավ հանրահավաքին, ինչ պետք է լինի հետո  որ սահմանադրական ճանապարհով իշխանափոխություն լինի: 400,000 մարդը բավական է, որ ինչ անի? 
> Ենթադրենք նույնիսկ սկսում ենք շուրջօրյա հանրահավաք...ու սպասում ենք` 1օր, 2 օր...ԵՎ? Մինչև մի 10000 հոգի զինվոր գալիս են ցխինվալ են անում ու գնում են?
> Ես չեմ պատկերացնում առանց ժողովրդի արյունը թափելու իշխանափոխություն: Դու պատկերացնում ես?


Այսպես. Հարգելի Ռամմեր (էսի կվալտի մեծ տեսակն ա՞ :Think: ), սա քո երկրորդ ու առայժմ վեջին գրառումն է ակումբում, թվում է թե դու Ակումբ ես մտել միայն մի հարցի պատասխանը իմանալու համար. այն է՝ երբ և ինչպես է Հայաստանում լինելու ի վերջո այդ գրողի տարած իշխանափոխությունը, գուցե կոնկրետ ժամն ու տեղն է՞լ է պետք, որտեղ մի երկուսին չափալախում են ու ասում. Հե՛լ աթոռից :LOL:  Ինչևէ, քաղաքականությունը ինչքան էլ հաշվարկների վրա հիմնված լինի, միևնույն է հեռու է մաթեմատիկական ճշգրտությունից, իսկ ես չեմ ուզում գուշակություններ անել: Իսկ այս իշխանությունը առանց արյան չի հեռանա, դա արդեն մի անգամ ապացուցել է: Սրանք նույնիսկ պատերազմ կհրահրեն, միայն թե մնան, քանի որ գնալը իրենց համար նույն մահն է: Իսկ իրենց մնալը դա մեր ժողովրդի մահն է չնայած և դանդաղ:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ժողովրդի ցավը տանեմ… :Smile: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Wr6C...eature=related

----------

Nareco (14.03.2009)

----------


## Rammer

*Մոդերատորական:* *Կարդացեք Ակումբի կանոնադրությունը։ Մասնավորապես ֆորումում չեն ողջունվում լատիներեն տառերով հայերեն գրառումները:
**Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հայերեն մեքենագրելու հետ կապված դժվարություններ կան, ապա** կարող եք օգտագործել ֆորումում ներդրված հայերեն մեքենագրման համակարգը, * *Տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը կամ կարդացեք «Ինչպե՞ս գրել հայերեն» թեման : Կամ էլ օգտվեք Փոխարկիչից։ Լատինատառ գրառումը ջնջվել է:*

----------


## Nareco

> Ժողովրդի ցավը տանեմ…
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Wr6C...eature=related


Ջանս փշաքաղվեց Մարկիզ եղբայր, ի~նչ օրեր էին...  :Love: 

Ես Տեր-Պետրոսյանի վերջին ելույթը շատ-շատ եմ կարևորում: Ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի:

----------


## Rammer

> Այսպես. Հարգելի Ռամմեր (էսի կվալտի մեծ տեսակն ա՞), սա քո երկրորդ ու առայժմ վեջին գրառումն է ակումբում, թվում է թե դու Ակումբ ես մտել միայն մի հարցի պատասխանը իմանալու համար. այն է՝ երբ և ինչպես է Հայաստանում լինելու ի վերջո այդ գրողի տարած իշխանափոխությունը, գուցե կոնկրետ ժամն ու տեղն է՞լ է պետք, որտեղ մի երկուսին չափալախում են ու ասում. Հե՛լ աթոռից Ինչևէ, քաղաքականությունը ինչքան էլ հաշվարկների վրա հիմնված լինի, միևնույն է հեռու է մաթեմատիկական ճշգրտությունից, իսկ ես չեմ ուզում գուշակություններ անել: Իսկ այս իշխանությունը առանց արյան չի հեռանա, դա արդեն մի անգամ ապացուցել է: Սրանք նույնիսկ պատերազմ կհրահրեն, միայն թե մնան, քանի որ գնալը իրենց համար նույն մահն է: Իսկ իրենց մնալը դա մեր ժողովրդի մահն է չնայած և դանդաղ:


Հարգելի Վիշապ ջան, հերթով փորձեմ պատասխանել քո հարցերին:
1. Ինչ է Rammer ? Մենք ընկերներով ռոք խումբ ունենք անունը RammersProg: Ես այդ խմբի երգիչն եմ:
Այս անունը պատահական չէ ընտրված: Մենք ` խմբի անդամներս կարճ մեզ անվանում ենք Rammer-ներ: Թեև "rammer" բառը ուղիղ թարգմանաբար նշանակում է կվալդ,  :LOL: , բայց բառի գեղարվեստական թարգմանությունը և խմբի անվան հետ տրամաբանական կապը "Rammer" բառին լրիվ այլ իմաստ է տալիս: :Smile: 
2. Ինչի եմ հենց այս ֆորում մտել?
Մինչև մտնելը շատ կարդացել եմ այստեղի քաղաքական թեմանրով գրառումները: Այստեղ կան խելացի մարդիկ, որոնց կարծիքը ես կուզենաի լսել այս հարցի շուրջ: 
3. Ինչի կոնկրեը հենց այս հարցը?
Կպատասխանեմ քո բառերով "Իսկ իրենց մնալը դա մեր ժողովրդի մահն է չնայած և դանդաղ"... Իսկ եթե ավելի անկեղծ, այո իմ համար այս պահին ավելի հրատապ ու կարևոր հարց չկա: Բայց շատ ավելի ծավալուն թեմա է...
4. Ես ոչ կոնկրետ ժամ եմ հարցրել, ոչ` տեղ: Բայց, եթե գիտես ասա, իսկականից շատ պետք ա :Smile:  Ուղակի ուզում էի իմանալ ինչ կարծիքներ կան, ինչ սցենարներ կառաջարկվեն...իրական...
5. Փաստորեն դու բացառում ես առանց բռնության իշխանափոխությունը...Այսինքն այս առումով համախոհներ ենք :Ok: 

P.S. Մաթեմատիկական ճշտությամբ չէ, բայց գիտեմ կոնկրետ սցենար, որ կարելի է իրականացնել: Եվ որը կարծում եմ կբավարարի նաև կոնգրեսին, այսինքն ` առանց ապստամբության: Բայց այստեղ ևս բռնությունը անխուսապելի է... :Sad:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մաթեմատիկական ճշտությամբ չէ, *բայց գիտեմ կոնկրետ սցենար*, որ կարելի է իրականացնել: Եվ որը կարծում եմ կբավարարի նաև կոնգրեսին, այսինքն ` առանց ապստամբության: Բայց այստեղ ևս բռնությունը անխուսապելի է...


Կկիսվես ախպերս ??

----------


## dvgray

> 5. Փաստորեն դու բացառում ես առանց բռնության իշխանափոխությունը...Այսինքն այս առումով համախոհներ ենք


իսկ քաղ. գործիչներից նա,  ով որ պնդում է որ իշխանափոխությունը կորելի է իրականացնոլ առանց բռնության, նա իրականում փռռացնում է  ու ինչ-ինչ կողմնակի հարցեր լուծում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հարգելի Վիշապ ջան, հերթով փորձեմ պատասխանել քո հարցերին:
> 1. Ինչ է Rammer ? Մենք ընկերներով ռոք խումբ ունենք անունը RammersProg: Ես այդ խմբի երգիչն եմ:
> Այս անունը պատահական չէ ընտրված: Մենք ` խմբի անդամներս կարճ մեզ անվանում ենք Rammer-ներ: Թեև *"rammer" բառը ուղիղ թարգմանաբար նշանակում է կվալդ*, , բայց բառի գեղարվեստական թարգմանությունը և խմբի անվան հետ տրամաբանական կապը "Rammer" բառին լրիվ այլ իմաստ է տալիս:
> 2. Ինչի եմ հենց այս ֆորում մտել?
> Մինչև մտնելը շատ կարդացել եմ այստեղի քաղաքական թեմանրով գրառումները: Այստեղ կան խելացի մարդիկ, որոնց կարծիքը ես կուզենաի լսել այս հարցի շուրջ: 
> 3. Ինչի կոնկրեը հենց այս հարցը?
> Կպատասխանեմ քո բառերով "Իսկ իրենց մնալը դա մեր ժողովրդի մահն է չնայած և դանդաղ"... Իսկ եթե ավելի անկեղծ, այո իմ համար այս պահին ավելի հրատապ ու կարևոր հարց չկա: Բայց շատ ավելի ծավալուն թեմա է...
> 4. Ես ոչ կոնկրետ ժամ եմ հարցրել, ոչ` տեղ: Բայց, եթե գիտես ասա, իսկականից շատ պետք ա Ուղակի ուզում էի իմանալ ինչ կարծիքներ կան, ինչ սցենարներ կառաջարկվեն...իրական...
> 5. Փաստորեն դու բացառում ես առանց բռնության իշխանափոխությունը...Այսինքն այս առումով համախոհներ ենք
> ...



Ընգեր, շատ անգամ ես էլ եմ այդ կարծիքի լինում, որ մի ձև սրանցից ազատվենք (համարյա ամեն գնով), բայց, ոնց որ ասում են, մարիֆեթը ազատվելու մեջ չի, մարիֆեթը դրա արդյունքում ինչ տեսակի իշխանություններ ու հասարակություն է կառուցվելու… սրանք մեկ է սենցէլ-նենցէլ գնալու են, էս պրոցեսին ետդարձ ես չեմ տեսնում… բայց եթե արդյունքում մի անգամ էլ ժողովուրդը խորը հիասթափություն ապրի, ապա կարող է մահացու վերքեր հասցվեն մեր գոյությանը և անդառնալի կորուստներ կրել… էս գործը հանգիստ է սիրում, ոսկերչական նրբություն և վիրահատական ճշգրտություն… ամենակարևորը սառնասրտություն…

----------


## dvgray

> Ընգեր, շատ անգամ ես էլ եմ այդ կարծիքի լինում, որ մի ձև սրանցից ազատվենք (համարյա ամեն գնով), բայց, ոնց որ ասում են, մարիֆեթը ազատվելու մեջ չի, մարիֆեթը դրա արդյունքում ինչ տեսակի իշխանություններ ու հասարակություն է կառուցվելու… սրանք մեկ է սենցէլ-նենցէլ գնալու են, էս պրոցեսին ետդարձ ես չեմ տեսնում… բայց եթե արդյունքում մի անգամ էլ ժողովուրդը խորը հիասթափություն ապրի, ապա կարող է մահացու վերքեր հասցվեն մեր գոյությանը և անդառնալի կորուստներ կրել… էս գործը հանգիստ է սիրում, ոսկերչական նրբություն և վիրահատական ճշգրտություն… ամենակարևորը սառնասրտություն…


ապեր  :Smile: 
ինչ՞ ոսկերչության, վիրաբուժության, ասռնասրտության մասին էս խոսում: 
մի հատ փակագծերը բաց էլի: շաաատ հետաքրքիր ա:

----------


## haik

Իշխանափոխությունը չի օգնի, կոգնի միայն սովետա-հհշ-ական համակարգի փոփոխությունը…

----------


## dvgray

> Իշխանափոխությունը չի օգնի, կոգնի միայն սովետա-հհշ-ական համակարգի փոփոխությունը…


ես կասեի 
սովետա-հհշ-դաշնակ-ռամկա-հնչակյան համակարգի փոփոխությունը մարդա-համա-մարդկային համակարգով:

----------


## Rammer

> Կկիսվես ախպերս ??


Հաճույքով կկիսվեի Տրիբուն ջան, բայց վախենամ գրածովս առանձնակի դաժանությամբ սասանեմ պետականության հիմքերը, կամ չգիտեմ ... յուրացնեմ Ս.Ս.-ի իշխանությունը: :Smile:  Դրա համար էի հարցնում սահմանադրական ճանապարհներ:

----------


## Fabolous

Լևոնի պահով մի բան կասեմ-եթե քեզ խաբում են մի անգամ, խաբողն ա մեղավոր, եթե նույն մարդը քեզ խաբում ա 2-դ անգամ, դու ես մեղավոր
մի բան գիտեմ-մեզ Պինոչեn ա պետք!!!!!!

----------


## Chuk

> Լևոնի պահով մի բան կասեմ-եթե քեզ խաբում են մի անգամ, խաբողն ա մեղավոր, եթե նույն մարդը քեզ խաբում ա 2-դ անգամ, դու ես մեղավոր
> մի բան գիտեմ-մեզ Պինոչեn ա պետք!!!!!!


Փաստորեն կարելի է փաստել, որ այս տրամաբանությամբ այն մարդիկ, ում խաբել են, որ Լևոնը մեծագույն չարիքն է մեր պետության գլխին կանգնած, առաջին խաբվելուց մեղավոր չէին, բայց հաջորդ անգամները, որ խաբվեցին, իրենք են մեղավոր...

Իսկ ի՞նչ կլինի, որ ֆորումում ու մասնավորապես այս թեմայում անենք արժեքավոր գրառումներ ու չշեղվենք թեմայից ընկնելով գեղարվեստական հուզումնալից զեղումների հետևից  :Think:

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: Սադրիչ գրառումը իր 11 արձագանքներով ջնջված է: Գրառման հեղինակը ստացել է տուգանային միավորներ, իսկ գրառմանը պատասխանողներին խնդրում եմ օգտվել  նշանից՝ տեղեկացման համակարգից: Սադրիչ գրառմանը համարժեք պատասխան տալը պակաս արժանի չէ տուգանային միավորի, քան ինքը՝ գրառումը*

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ապեր 
> ինչ՞ ոսկերչության, վիրաբուժության, ասռնասրտության մասին էս խոսում: 
> մի հատ փակագծերը բաց էլի: շաաատ հետաքրքիր ա:


dvgray ջան, ասեմ…  իմ տեսակետը սա է… գրել եմ սրանից առաջ…

_..... հնարավոր ա ժողովրդին գազազացնել ու գցել իշխանությունների ջանը, դրա համ պատճառները, համ էլ ռեսուրսները կան և հիմա դա ավելի հեշտ ա քան երբեք, բայց մենք արդյեւնքում ունենալու ենք բոցավառված ժողովուրդ չափազանցված սպասելիքներով, ընդ որում անիրականանլի (աշխարհում չկա այդպիսի ուժ որ դա կարողանա անել), ժողովուրդ որ առաջնորդվելու է զգացմունքներով բացառապես… և արդյունքում զորքը նորից դուրս պիտի գա զսպելու ժողովրդին… սա արդեն ես կհամարեմ դավաճանություն, այսպիսին է դավաճանությունը (այն շատ հաճախ հայրենասիրության դեմքով է հանդես գալիս)… Լևոնը ընտրեց ուղի "ավելի լավ է հիմա ինձ մեղադրեն պասիվության մեջ քան հետո՝ դավաճանության"… սա իմ կարծիքն է, նրա ելույթից ես այդ տպավորությունը ստացա… տնտեսությունը շատ է վատանալու և դրա առաջն առնելը դառնալու է ավելի ու ավելի դժվար և այստեղ ժողովրդի գիտակցական և դատողությանբ մոտեցումը ճգնաժամի հաղթահարման ամենակարևոր գրավականն է, իհարկե ընտրյալ իշխանությունների հետ միասին

միշտ պետք է հիշենք, Լևոնը կոչ էր անում մեր բանականությանը և ոչ զգացմունքներին, դա է պատճառը որ նա ամեն ինչ մանրակրկիտ բացատրում է…_ 

Էս վերջին լուրն էլ որ եկավ,  կարծում եմ մասամբ վկայում է դրա մասին, չնայած պիտի ասեմ որ ես ոչ կանխատեսում էի ոչ էլ նկատի ունեի նման մի բան… սա ինձ համար անսպասելի էր ու դրանում էլ կայանում է էֆեկտիվությունը, նամանավանդ եթե հաշվի առնենք Մարտի 1-ի ելույթը…

Ասեմ նաև որ վերը նշվածը ընդամենը իմ կարծիքն էր, որ շատ կետերում սխալ դուրս եկավ, բայց ընդհանուր գաղափարը, որն է "միայն սահմանադրական ճանապարհով, առանց բռնությունների" , … "մանրակրկիտ հաշվարկված, համբերատար և սառնասիրտ" մնում է ակտուալ…

…արա դե, ես էլ չեմ համբերում ընգեր, բայց որ ալտերնատիվներին եմ նայում, մտածում եմ "ուշ լինի, նուշ լինի"

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լևոնի պահով մի բան կասեմ-եթե քեզ խաբում են մի անգամ, խաբողն ա մեղավոր, եթե նույն մարդը քեզ խաբում ա 2-դ անգամ, դու ես մեղավոր
> մի բան գիտեմ-մեզ Պինոչեn ա պետք!!!!!!


ապեր մի հատ հաշվի ՌՔ-ն ու ՍՍ-ն քանի անգամ են խաբել ու հետո նոր ասա, թե քանի անգամ խաբվելուց հետո ով ինչ է լինում… եթե Պինոչետի պես մարդ ես ուզում, կարաս գնաս Իրան կամ Վենեսուելա ապրելու

----------


## Fabolous

Գրել էի մի հատ ել կգրեմ, ինձ ոչ մեկ չի խաբել, ես ինձ խաբողների հետ մեղմ ասած լավ չեմ վարվում...արդեն հոգնեցի ասելուց որ ես չեմ ասում թե Սերժը ավելի լավն ա ու ավելի քիչ ա խաբել ու խաբում....Հուգո Չավեսի ու Պինոչետի մեջ ոչ մի ընդհանուր բան չեմ կարում գտնեմ, մի բան գիտեմ որ Պինոչետը հիանալի քաղաքական գործիչ էր+ես գիտեմ որ կարամ Իրանում ու Վենեսուելայում ապրեմ, խորհրդի կարիք չունեմ

----------


## Elmo

Հիշեցնում թեմայի քննարկման նյութը՝ *Կլինի՞ արդյոք իշխանափոխություն*: Մեր իշխանությանը փոխարինման հավակնորդ թեկնածուների մեջ Պինոչետի նման ոչ ոք չկա ու առավել ևս անձամբ Պինոչետը չկա:

----------

Աբելյան (16.03.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Հիշեցնում թեմայի քննարկման նյութը՝ *Կլինի՞ արդյոք իշխանափոխություն*: Մեր իշխանությանը փոխարինման հավակնորդ թեկնածուների մեջ *Պինոչետի նման ոչ ոք չկա* ու առավել ևս անձամբ Պինոչետը չկա:


ոչ էլ Հիտլերի, Լենինի, Մարքսի ու Էնգելսի. Պապ թագավորի, Խոսրովի Ծիծակի, Բիլ Քլինտոնի, Քենեդիի ու Մեռալին Մոնռոի:
իմիջայլոց, էն Քենեդուն՞ խի խփին  :Wink:

----------


## Rammer

> Գրել էի մի հատ ել կգրեմ, ինձ ոչ մեկ չի խաբել, ես ինձ խաբողների հետ մեղմ ասած լավ չեմ վարվում...արդեն հոգնեցի ասելուց որ ես չեմ ասում թե Սերժը ավելի լավն ա ու ավելի քիչ ա խաբել ու խաբում....Հուգո Չավեսի ու Պինոչետի մեջ ոչ մի ընդհանուր բան չեմ կարում գտնեմ, մի բան գիտեմ որ Պինոչետը հիանալի քաղաքական գործիչ էր+ես գիտեմ որ կարամ Իրանում ու Վենեսուելայում ապրեմ, խորհրդի կարիք չունեմ


Հարգելի Fabolous,

1. Առաջին անգամ եմ մարդ հանդիպում, որ խորհուրդի կարիք չունի...
2. Չես կարծում արդյոք դու, որ նա ով քաղաքականւոթյան մեջ առաջնորդվում ա հավատալ կամ չհավատալով միշտ լինում ա խաբվածների մեջ?
3. Լևոնական թե հակալևոնական` դու Լևոնի P.R, -ն ես անում: Ու հաշվի առնելով երկրում այսօրվա քաղաքական իրավիճակը, շատ վիճելի է` նրա մասին վատը թե լավը ասելով կարելի ավելացնել նրա ժողովրդականությունը...
4. Քանի որ դու խորհուրդի կարիք չունես, առաջարկում եմ թողնել անձի պաշտանմունքի պռոպագանդան և դրա փոխարեն, եթե կարող ես, առաջարկիր մի արժեքավոր գաղափար, թե ոնց կարելի է պայքարել բեսպրիդելի դեմ: ՀԱԿ -ին ալտերնատիվ մի ճանապարհ, թե ինչպես անենք որ ավելի լավ լինի ապրել Հայաստանում...
5. Եթե գաղտնիք չէ` դու Վազգեն Մանուկյանին ես ընտրել?

----------


## Հայկօ

> Լևոնի պահով մի բան կասեմ-եթե քեզ խաբում են մի անգամ, խաբողն ա մեղավոր, եթե նույն մարդը քեզ խաբում ա 2-դ անգամ, դու ես մեղավոր
> մի բան գիտեմ-մեզ Պինոչեn ա պետք!!!!!!





> Գրել էի մի հատ ել կգրեմ, ինձ ոչ մեկ չի խաբել, ես ինձ խաբողների հետ մեղմ ասած լավ չեմ վարվում...արդեն հոգնեցի ասելուց որ ես չեմ ասում թե Սերժը ավելի լավն ա ու ավելի քիչ ա խաբել ու խաբում....Հուգո Չավեսի ու Պինոչետի մեջ ոչ մի ընդհանուր բան չեմ կարում գտնեմ, մի բան գիտեմ որ Պինոչետը հիանալի քաղաքական գործիչ էր+ես գիտեմ որ կարամ Իրանում ու Վենեսուելայում ապրեմ, խորհրդի կարիք չունեմ


Բռատ, ինչ-որ շատ ես անդրադառնում էդ խաբվելու թեմային: Եթե հիմա քեզ բոլոր խաբողների հետ սկսեիր «մեղմ ասած լավ չվարվել», գերանդին առած պիտի գենոցիդ անեիր Հայաստանով մեկ: Խաբելը գիտե՞ս՝ նաև որն ա: Բենզինն ու շաքարը վրեդ երկու անգամ թանկ ծախելը: Դրսից էկած փողերով ապրող ժողովրդին դոլարի կուրսով կզցնելը: Քաղաքի մեջտեղում մարդ գյուլլելը ու կես ժամ հետո սազը առած երգելը, որ զենք չի կիրառվել: Հայլուրով առավոտից իրիկուն սրսկելը, որ երկինքը կապույտ ա, ապելսիններն էլ՝ դեղին ու քաղցր: Հինգ հազար դրամով էն խեղճուկրակներին առնելն էլ ա խաբել: «Ա1+»-ին հազար հատ պատճառաբանություններով եթեր չտալն էլ ա խաբել: «Ռոմանծիկությունն» էլ, «անթրաշությունն» էլ, «էծի պանիրն» ու «նանոտեխնոլոգիաներն» էլ են խաբել. ավելին՝ կանկրետնի կայֆավատ են: Գժի թղթով քաղաքապետն էլ ա կայֆավատ: Սխալ բարևելու համար դեմինիդ սատկցնելն էլ ա կայֆավատ ու բեսպրիձել: Հոկտեմբերի 27-ից ու մարտի 1-ից հետո կուսության ու անմեղության ալիք վառելն էլ ա խաբել: Ապեր, չորով դրած խաբում են ու խաբում. է՜ն «վագրի թռիչքներից» բռնած մինչև խնայողությունները դրամով պահելը (մի երկու հատ եթերային երկաթուղի ու գազամուղ էլ՝ քեզ նվեր) սաղ խաբոցի ու քցոցի ա: Բա էդքանը չես նկատու՞մ: Հաստատ նկատում ես: Մեզ Պինոչետ պետք չի, բռա՛տ, որովհետև էդ նույն Պինոչետը էսօր քեզ բեսամթ չդզող, թմրամոլ, հոգեխանգարված, զոմբի մարդկանց արյունն ա խմում, վաղը սկսելու ա քեզ սիրելի, մտերիմ ու համախոհ մարդկանց էլ հետապնդել ու ճնշել (եթե հլը տենց բան չի անում, ինչը, ճիշտն ասած, մեր իրականությունում անհնար ա. անմասն մարդ չկա):

Փոխել ա պետք սրանց, ու ինչքան շուտ՝ էդքան լավ: Ինձ, օրինակ, հեչ դուր չի գալիս էն հեռանկարը, որ կարող ա մի օր հելնեմ հաց առնելու ու պատահական ընկնեմ կողքովս անցնող Ռենջից արձակած կրակահերթի տակ: Կամ՝ որ հանկարծ ուզենամ ձեթ ներկրել Հայաստան, ինձ տանեն ու հետաքրքրության համար թաղեն մութ անտառներում: Կամ, խոսքի, որ հանկարծ Լուժկովի խաթր որոշեն տունս քանդել ու վրեն էլիտար լուցկու պաչկա սարքեն: Հասկանու՞մ ես. ամենաառաջնային խնդիրը սրանց վռնդելն ա: Ու վռնդվելու են՝ հաստատ, որովհետև ուրիշ տարբերակ չի կարող լինել: Կամ՝ էթում են, կամ՝ մնում են, կտոր-կտոր ուտում, ծախում, պարտքերի տեղ կամ վախից տալիս ու կրվում են ինչ կա-չկա ու մի տասնհինգ տարի հետո սաղս ենք էթում, իրանք՝ առաջինը:

----------

Mephistopheles (18.03.2009), Norton (17.03.2009), Razo (17.03.2009), Արշակ (17.03.2009), Սամվել (17.03.2009), Վիշապ (17.03.2009), Տրիբուն (17.03.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> «Ռոմանծիկությունն» էլ, «անթրաշությունն» էլ, «էծի պանիրն» ու «նանոտեխնոլոգիաներն» էլ են խաբել. ավելին՝ կանկրետնի կայֆավատ են:


*Արմենիկումը* խնդրում եմ հատուկ նշել:

----------

Հայկօ (17.03.2009)

----------


## Fabolous

> Հարգելի Fabolous,
> 
> 1. Առաջին անգամ եմ մարդ հանդիպում, որ խորհուրդի կարիք չունի...
> 2. Չես կարծում արդյոք դու, որ նա ով քաղաքականւոթյան մեջ առաջնորդվում ա հավատալ կամ չհավատալով միշտ լինում ա խաբվածների մեջ?
> 3. Լևոնական թե հակալևոնական` դու Լևոնի P.R, -ն ես անում: Ու հաշվի առնելով երկրում այսօրվա քաղաքական իրավիճակը, շատ վիճելի է` նրա մասին վատը թե լավը ասելով կարելի ավելացնել նրա ժողովրդականությունը...
> 4. Քանի որ դու խորհուրդի կարիք չունես, առաջարկում եմ թողնել անձի պաշտանմունքի պռոպագանդան և դրա փոխարեն, եթե կարող ես, առաջարկիր մի արժեքավոր գաղափար, թե ոնց կարելի է պայքարել բեսպրիդելի դեմ: ՀԱԿ -ին ալտերնատիվ մի ճանապարհ, թե ինչպես անենք որ ավելի լավ լինի ապրել Հայաստանում...
> 5. Եթե գաղտնիք չէ` դու Վազգեն Մանուկյանին ես ընտրել?


երբ որ խորհուրդ չեմ հարցնում ու տալիս են ինձ խորհուրդ դուրս չի գալիս-ետ 1
2-չէ, չեմ կարծում
ի՞նչ եմ առաջարկում...հեղափոխություն .. 100մարդ զինել, գրավել իշխանությունը ու Սերժին, Լեվոնին ու մնացած իրանց կարգի մարկանց գնդակահարել հրապարակայնորեն, կամ ցմահ բանտարկել...ու էտ ամեն ինչը անել շատ արագ ու հանգիստ..ամեն գնով հասնել դրան.ուղակի մնումա մեկը առաջնորդի մեզ, ես ինքս առանց խղճի խայթ զգալու կսատկացնեմ դրանց.միգուցե շատերը հիմա անգամ կծիծաղան ասածիս պահով, ասելով որ էտ լուծում չի ու անհնար ա տենց բան անելը, բայց հավատացեք որ հնարավորա տենց բան անել, ու հենց ետ ա ըստ իս հարցի լուծումը
ես ոչ մեկին չեմ ընտրել, ընտրելու իրավունք դեռ չունեմ
Հայկօ-համաձայն եմ քո հետ ախպերս, բայց Լեվոնին բերելով հարց չի լուծվի, ես դրանում ավելի քան համոզված եմ

----------


## Վիշապ

> երբ որ խորհուրդ չեմ հարցնում ու տալիս են ինձ խորհուրդ դուրս չի գալիս-ետ 1
> 2-չէ, չեմ կարծում
> ի՞նչ եմ առաջարկում...հեղափոխություն .. 100մարդ զինել, գրավել իշխանությունը ու Սերժին, Լեվոնին ու մնացած իրանց կարգի մարկանց գնդակահարել հրապարակայնորեն, կամ ցմահ բանտարկել...ու էտ ամեն ինչը անել շատ արագ ու հանգիստ..ամեն գնով հասնել դրան.ուղակի մնումա մեկը առաջնորդի մեզ, ես ինքս առանց խղճի խայթ զգալու կսատկացնեմ դրանց.միգուցե շատերը հիմա անգամ կծիծաղան ասածիս պահով, ասելով որ էտ լուծում չի ու անհնար ա տենց բան անելը, բայց հավատացեք որ հնարավորա տենց բան անել, ու հենց ետ ա ըստ իս հարցի լուծումը
> ես ոչ մեկին չեմ ընտրել, ընտրելու իրավունք դեռ չունեմ
> Հայկօ-համաձայն եմ քո հետ ախպերս, բայց Լեվոնին բերելով հարց չի լուծվի, ես դրանում ավելի քան համոզված եմ


Փաստորեն դու պոտենցիալ մարդասպան ես :Shok:  Դու ի՞նչ է, կարծում ես իշխանափոխությու՞նն է միակ անհրաժեշտ ու բավարար պայմանը երկրի հարցերը լուծելու համար։ Ֆոբոլուս, էդ 100 հոգին ասենք սպանեցին սրան նրան, ու մեկին էլ դրեցին նախագահ, 100 հոգուն էլ նախարար ու պագամավոր, ի՞նչ ես կարծում, դրանից հետո իրենք էս երկիրը դարձնելու են օրենքի երկի՞ր։ Բա որ քեզ նման մեկը հելնի ու ասի թե սրանք արյան վրա են եկել իշխանության, մարդասպաններ են, իրավունք չունեն մնացած մարդասպաններին դատելու, ճիշտ կասի, թե՞ սխալ։ Լավ կանես մեկ մեկ այնուամենայնիվ խորհուրդ հարցնես, թե չէ մեղմ ասած ագրեսիա ես պրոպագանդում, ԱԱԾ–ի ականջը խուլ…

----------


## Fabolous

> Փաստորեն դու պոտենցիալ մարդասպան ես Դու ի՞նչ է, կարծում ես իշխանափոխությու՞նն է միակ անհրաժեշտ ու բավարար պայմանը երկրի հարցերը լուծելու համար։ Ֆոբոլուս, էդ 100 հոգին ասենք սպանեցին սրան նրան, ու մեկին էլ դրեցին նախագահ, 100 հոգուն էլ նախարար ու պագամավոր, ի՞նչ ես կարծում, դրանից հետո իրենք էս երկիրը դարձնելու են օրենքի երկի՞ր։ Բա որ քեզ նման մեկը հելնի ու ասի թե սրանք արյան վրա են եկել իշխանության, մարդասպաններ են, իրավունք չունեն մնացած մարդասպաններին դատելու, ճիշտ կասի, թե՞ սխալ։ Լավ կանես մեկ մեկ այնուամենայնիվ խորհուրդ հարցնես, թե չէ մեղմ ասած ագրեսիա ես պրոպագանդում, ԱԱԾ–ի ականջը խուլ…


հաա, ես չեմ հասկանում,խ՞ի չի կարելի սպանել պետությանը հարկ չվճարողին, դիտավորյալ մեքենայի տակ մարդկանց քցողներին, պետության փողերը ուտողներին, ախչիկ բռնաբարող օլիգառխների լակոտին, հոմոսեքսուալիզմ պռոպագանդոզներին,անընդհատ խափողներին, փողից բացի ուրիշ սրբություն չունեցողներին, անմեղ մարդու վրա գործ սարքող դատախազներին և այլն  ետ եղել ա Լեվոնի ժամանակ կա և հիմա...ոչ թե կարելի ա, այլ անհրաժեշտ ա նմաններին սպանել կամ ցմահ բանտարկել....+Ֆոբոլուս չի, Ֆեյբոլս ա, կամ կարող եք անունով էլ դիմել, անունս Հրաչյա ա...ինչի՞ ես բերեցի Պինոչետի օրինակը...հեղափոխություն արեց, սատկացրեց վոջլոտ Ալյենդեին, երկիրը զգալիորեն զարգացավ, ետ փաստ ա....մեզ նման բան ա պետք, իմ կարծիքով

----------


## Վիշապ

> հաա, ես չեմ հասկանում,խ՞ի չի կարելի սպանել պետությանը հարկ չվճարողին, դիտավորյալ մեքենայի տակ մարդկանց քցողներին, պետության փողերը ուտողներին, ախչիկ բռնաբարող օլիգառխների լակոտին, հոմոսեքսուալիզմ պռոպագանդոզներին,անընդհատ խափողներին, փողից բացի ուրիշ սրբություն չունեցողներին, անմեղ մարդու վրա գործ սարքող դատախազներին և այլն  ետ եղել ա Լեվոնի ժամանակ կա և հիմա...ոչ թե կարելի ա, այլ անհրաժեշտ ա նմաններին սպանել կամ ցմահ բանտարկել....+Ֆոբոլուս չի, Ֆեյբոլս ա, կամ կարող եք անունով էլ դիմել, անունս Հրաչյա ա...ինչի՞ ես բերեցի Պինոչետի օրինակը...հեղափոխություն արեց, սատկացրեց վոջլոտ Ալյենդեին, երկիրը զգալիորեն զարգացավ, ետ փաստ ա....մեզ նման բան ա պետք, իմ կարծիքով


Որովհետև Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը ունի սահմանդրություն, իսկ տնտեսական, վարչական, հասարակական կարգը պաշտպանելու համար գրված են օրենքներ: Սպանությունը առհասարակ չի խրախուսվում: Ինչ վերաբերում է Պինոչետին, ապա եթե նոր ես վերչադարձել Չիլիից, ապա խնդրում եմ ավելի մանրամասն, կոնկրետ ի՞նչն է զգալիորեն զարգացել այնտեղ: Հրաչյա, ընդգծվելու համար հեչ պարտադիր չի ծայրահեղական ու պրովոկացիոն հայտարարություններ անել, ավելի լավ է Ֆեյբոլս լսիր:

----------


## Fabolous

Եթե ինձ անձամբ ճանաչեիր «ընդգծվելու համար հեչ պարտադիր չի ծայրահեղական ու պրովոկացիոն հայտարարություններ անել» հաստատ չէիր անի, համոզված էղի....Fabolous  ես լսում եմ, կարիքը չկար ինձ դրա մասին ասելու..որոշ մարդկանց սպանելը մեղք ա, իսկ որոշներին չսպանելն ա մեղք

----------


## Սամվել

> Եթե ինձ անձամբ ճանաչեիր «ընդգծվելու համար հեչ պարտադիր չի ծայրահեղական ու պրովոկացիոն հայտարարություններ անել» հաստատ չէիր անի, համոզված էղի....Fabolous  ես լսում եմ, կարիքը չկար ինձ դրա մասին ասելու..որոշ մարդկանց սպանելը մեղք ա, իսկ որոշներին չսպանելն ա մեղք


Ապեր Իսկ Օրենքով ո՞նցա կարելիա՞ մեկ մեկ մարդ մուրդ սպանել  :Xeloq:

----------


## Fabolous

նայած ում, ինչի համար

----------


## Kuk

> Ապեր Իսկ Օրենքով ո՞նցա կարելիա՞ մեկ մեկ մարդ մուրդ սպանել





> նայած ում, ինչի համար


Էս հարցին ե՞ս պատասխանել սենց:

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական:  թեման բազարի վերածելու հերթական փորձը կբերի համապատասխան հետևանքների*

----------


## Fabolous

> Էս հարցին ե՞ս պատասխանել սենց:


հա,խի՞

----------


## Kuk

Կասե՞ս, թե որ օրենքով ա թույլատրվում մարդ սպանել: Ասենք` ինչ որ տեղ գրված ա՞, որ էսինչ մարդուն էսինչ բանի համար կարելի ա սպանել:

----------


## Fabolous

դրանք չգրված օրենքներ են... բա լավ, 18 տարեկան լակոտը որ իրա Ջպի տակ մարդ ա քցւմ ինադու ու փախնում ա, աղջիկ ա բռնաբարում և այլն ո՞ր օրենքով պիտի ապրի

----------


## Kuk

> դրանք չգրված օրենքներ են... բա լավ, 18 տարեկան լակոտը որ իրա Ջպի տակ մարդ ա քցւմ ինադու ու փախնում ա, աղջիկ ա բռնաբարում և այլն ո՞ր օրենքով պիտի ապրի


Հա, փաստորեն թյուրիմացություն եղավ, մենք տարբեր օրենքների մասին ենք խոսում. ես գրված օրենքները նկատի ունեի: Fabolous ջան, ինձ որ մնա, տենց մարդկանց սպանելն էլ քիչ կհամարեմ, իրանց պետքա կապել ասֆալթին ու էդ ջպով էնքան վրով գնալ-գալ, որ ասֆալթի ճաքերը լցվի էդ անասունի մսով, ավտոների ամորտիզատրները չփչանան էդ փողոցով անցնելիս:

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: Ժողովուրդ կարդացեք թեմայի վերնագիրը "Կլինի՞ արդյոք իշխանափոխություն": իսկ դուք ի՞նչ եք քննարկում: Ապօրինությունների մասին ակնարկել, կամ որոշ գրառումներ նվիրել դրանց՝ ընդունելի է: Իսկ պատմել ինքնադատաստանի մանրամասերը, դա արդեն չափից ավելի է*

----------


## ministr

> Էս երկրում իշխանությունը պիտի ինձ ու քեզ պատկանի՝ ժողովրդին:


Չուկ, դու իրոք հավատում ես, որ գոնե մոտակա 20 տարվա մեջ նման բան հնարավոր է ՀՀ-ում?
Իմ համար դա կատարյալ ուտոպիա է:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, դու իրոք հավատում ես, որ գոնե մոտակա 20 տարվա մեջ նման բան հնարավոր է ՀՀ-ում?
> Իմ համար դա կատարյալ ուտոպիա է:


Ներողություն հարգելիս, սակայն ես ոչ թե հավատում եմ, որ հրաշք տեղի կունենա, այլ դրա համար պայքարում եմ, ու պայքարիս մեջ էլ մենակ չեմ: Իսկ թե դա կլինի 1 տարի հետո, 20 թե 50, այնքան էական չէ, որքան էական է այն, որ եթե դա լինելու է ասենք 20 տարի հետո, ուրեմն հիմիկվանից է պետք այդ արժեհամակարգի ձևավորումն ու պայքարը, այլ ոչ թե 10 տարի հետո, որ արդյունքն էլ 30 կամ 40 տարի հետո լինի: Ու էն մարդիկ ովքեր հստակ սրան գնալու փոխարեն դա համարում են ուտոպիա, ակամա նպաստում են դրա չկայանալուն:

Հարգանքներիս հավաստիքը  :Hi:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չուկ, դու իրոք հավատում ես, որ գոնե մոտակա 20 տարվա մեջ նման բան հնարավոր է ՀՀ-ում?
> Իմ համար դա կատարյալ ուտոպիա է:


եթե էսօր հավատաս, էսօրվանից մինիմում 20 տարի հետո կպատկանի հաստատ… եթե չես հավատում 1000000 տարի էլ անցնի չի լինելոու

----------

murmushka (02.04.2009)

----------


## ministr

> Ներողություն հարգելիս, սակայն ես ոչ թե հավատում եմ, որ հրաշք տեղի կունենա, այլ դրա համար պայքարում եմ, ու պայքարիս մեջ էլ մենակ չեմ: Իսկ թե դա կլինի 1 տարի հետո, 20 թե 50, այնքան էական չէ, որքան էական է այն, որ եթե դա լինելու է ասենք 20 տարի հետո, ուրեմն հիմիկվանից է պետք այդ արժեհամակարգի ձևավորումն ու պայքարը, այլ ոչ թե 10 տարի հետո, որ արդյունքն էլ 30 կամ 40 տարի հետո լինի: Ու էն մարդիկ ովքեր հստակ սրան գնալու փոխարեն դա համարում են ուտոպիա, ակամա նպաստում են դրա չկայանալուն:
> 
> Հարգանքներիս հավաստիքը


Դու պայքարում ես, որ ժողովրդին տրվի իշխանությունը? Կարծում եմ շատ ավելի իրատեսական ա, որ պայքարում ես իշխանափոխության համար: Քաղաքական կյանքում վաղուց լճացում ա գնացել, ու դա ինչպես տեսնում ենք լավ բանի չի բերում: Փոփոխություններն անհրաժեշտ են: Բայց դա ժողովրդի իշխանության գալու հետ առհասարակ կապ չունի: Երբ որ միտինգի ժամանակ ասում են, թե իշխանությունը ժողովրդին ենք վերադարձնելու հասկանում եմ, միտինգա.. նման վեհ գաղափարներից ա պետք խոսել: Ու ինչ որ մասին էլ թվումա, որ եթե էս մարդիկ եկան հենա երկնքից մանանա ա թափվելու, քարերը ոսկի են դառնալու և այլն... Ի~նչ ժողովրդի իշխանություն, ինչ բան: Տենց բան չկա չի էլ կարող լինել: Դեմոկրատիա (ժողովրդավարություն - ժողովրդին վարի տալ :Jpit:  ասվածը ֆուֆլո բանա, թոզ փչոցի, դիվանագիտական տերմին, սրա նրա գլխին լոլո կարդալու թեմա (Հուսեյնի ականջը կանչի) ու պետությունների միջև տարբերությունը նրա մեջ ա, թե ով ժողովրդին ինչքան ա ճնշում, մեկը շատ մեկը քիչ, դա էլ կախված է շատ հանգամանքներից: Ժողովրդի իշխանության մասին սովորաբար հիշում են հեղափոխությունների, իշխանափոխությունների ժամանակ, ու դա անելուց հետո ժողովուրդը վերադառնում է ելման կետ: Հեղափոխությունների դեպքում սկսում են ապրել ավելի վատ... ամենաթարմ օրինակները Վրաստանն ու Ուկրաինան: Ի պատիվ Կոնգրեսի, ավելի ճիշտ ԼՏՊ-ի, պետք է ասել որ ընտրել են ճիշտ` սահմանադրական ուղին, որը հետո երկիրը չի պահի ցնցումների մեջ:

Ուրիշ հարց ա, որ պետքա պայքարել նրա համար, որ լինի օրենքի իշխանություն: Այ եթե էդ ուղղությամբ պայքարենք, ապա պտուղները շուտով կվայելենք: Օրենք որ եղավ, պետությունը կդառնա պետություն, ոչ թե ոնց որ հիմայա ` պեռաշկու ցեխ: Իսկ էդ օրենք պահելը պետք ա սկսվի հենց մեզնից: Որ սրան նրան կաշառք չտանք, հետո բողոքենք կոռուպցիայից, որ փողոցը նորմալ անցնենք, որ մեքենան նորմալ քշենք, որ խախտում անելուց գայիշնիկի ձեռը 3000 չտանք հետևից ել քֆուր... բա!

Հարգանքներիս կրկնակի հավաստիքը

----------


## Վիշապ

Մինիստր… Պարոն Նախարար :Wink: , քո այս միտքը.



> Դու պայքարում ես, որ ժողովրդին տրվի իշխանությունը? Կարծում եմ շատ ավելի իրատեսական ա, որ պայքարում ես իշխանափոխության համար: Քաղաքական կյանքում վաղուց լճացում ա գնացել, ու դա ինչպես տեսնում ենք լավ բանի չի բերում: Փոփոխություններն անհրաժեշտ են: Բայց դա ժողովրդի իշխանության գալու հետ առհասարակ կապ չունի:


 Ինչո՞վ է հակասում քո այս մտքին.



> Ուրիշ հարց ա, որ պետքա պայքարել նրա համար, որ լինի օրենքի իշխանություն: Այ եթե էդ ուղղությամբ պայքարենք, ապա պտուղները շուտով կվայելենք:


Այսինքն ուզում ես ասել, որ կարելի է իշխանափոխություն չանել, բայց պայքարել, որ լինի օրենքի իշխանությու՞ն։ Էդ ո՞նց, եթե իշխանություններն են ապօրինությունների համակարգողը։ Իսկ օրենքի իշխանությունը ինչո՞վ է տարբերվում ժողովրդի իշխանությունից։



> Ժողովրդի իշխանության մասին սովորաբար հիշում են հեղափոխությունների, իշխանափոխությունների ժամանակ, ու դա անելուց հետո ժողովուրդը վերադառնում է ելման կետ: Հեղափոխությունների դեպքում սկսում են ապրել ավելի վատ... ամենաթարմ օրինակները Վրաստանն ու Ուկրաինան:


Ապեր, դու տեղյակ ե՞ս, որ մարդկության էվոլուցիան ծայրեծայր անցել է հեղափոխությունների միջով. բնական, տնտեսական, արդյունաբերական, գիտատեխնիկական, մշակութային, սեքսուալ( :Blush: ), դեմոգրաֆիկ, քաղաքական… Ու քո կարծիքով բան չի՞ փոխվել։ Մեկը հենց Ուկրաինայում ու Վրաստանում ավելի վա՞տ են ապրում :Shok:  Էդ որտեղի՞ց քեզ նման ինֆորմացիան։ Առհասարակ դու տեղյա՞կ ես աշխարհի պատմությունից, ասենք Հոլանդական հեղափոխությունից, Անգլիական, Ֆրանսիական Մեծ Հեղափոխությունից, Ամերիկյան, Իտալիա, Հունգարիա, Գերմանիա, Ավստրիա… Բան չի՞ փոխվել, մարդիկ ավելի վա՞տ են ապրում… 
Հեղափոխությունը առանց հասարակական պահանջի անհնար է, իսկ հասարակությունը եթե ուզում է փոխվել, մի քանի հոգի, կամ մի քանի թայֆա դրա դեմ ոչինչ չեն կարող անել։ Իսկ պատմությունը ցույց է տվել, որ ժամանակի ընթացքում ի վերջո հասարակությունը դեմ է առնում մի ինչ–որ ճգնաժամային վիճակի, ու հանգուցալուծումը այնուամենայնիվ տեղի է ունենում հեղափոխության միջոցով, քանի որ լճացած մարդիկ արհեստականորեն փորձում են պահել գոյություն ունեցող համակարգը, որից էլ այն լարվում ու ի վերջո պայթում է։

----------

murmushka (02.04.2009), Norton (02.04.2009), Rammer (02.04.2009), Հայկօ (02.04.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Ի~նչ ժողովրդի իշխանություն, ինչ բան: Տենց բան չկա չի էլ կարող լինել: Դեմոկրատիա (ժողովրդավարություն - ժողովրդին վարի տալ ասվածը ֆուֆլո բանա, թոզ փչոցի, դիվանագիտական տերմին, սրա նրա գլխին լոլո կարդալու թեմա (Հուսեյնի ականջը կանչի) ու պետությունների միջև տարբերությունը նրա մեջ ա, թե ով ժողովրդին ինչքան ա ճնշում, մեկը շատ մեկը քիչ, դա էլ կախված է շատ հանգամանքներից:


Ցավոք ժամանակ չունեմ երկար գրելու  ձեր այս գրառման մասին, չնայած գրելու շատ բան կա...Ընդամենը մի հասարակագույն հարց կտամ ու մնացածը հասկանալի կլինի կարծում եմ:
Օրինակ Ֆրանսիայում նախագահին ընտրում է *ժողովուրդը*, թե ընտակեղծքիներով մեկը դառնում է???
 :Think:

----------


## DVG

Կլինի, թե չի լինի....այս է հարցը:::::
ուզում ա լինի, ուզում ա չլինի, մեկա ես էն կարծիքին եմ, որ դա ոչ մի փոփոխություն չի առաջացնի, մենք դեռ էդ չափ զարգացած չենք, որ իշխանափոխությամբ որևէ բան փոխենք:::

----------

ministr (02.04.2009), Արիացի (02.04.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Կլինի, թե չի լինի....այս է հարցը:::::
> ուզում ա լինի, ուզում ա չլինի, մեկա ես էն կարծիքին եմ, որ դա ոչ մի փոփոխություն չի առաջացնի, մենք դեռ էդ չափ զարգացած չենք, որ իշխանափոխությամբ որևէ բան փոխենք:::


ԴՎԳ, իսկ ի՞նչ ես կարծում, 1688 թվին Անգլիական «Փառահեղ» հեղափոխությունը, որ ահագին փոփոխություններ առաջացրեց, էդ ժամանակվա անգլիացիները մեզնից ավելի զարգացած է՞ին։
Հ.Գ. Կներես բայց էս մի արտահայտությունդ. 


> մենք դեռ էդ չափ զարգացած չենք, որ իշխանափոխությամբ որևէ բան փոխենք:::


 որ կարդում եմ, ինձ թվում է մենք ապրում ենք քարանձավներում, ցրտերը սկսվել են, զաժիգալկա էլ չունենք, որ կրակ վառենք ու տաքանանք, ու բան չենք կարող փոխել։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դու պայքարում ես, որ ժողովրդին տրվի իշխանությունը? Կարծում եմ շատ ավելի իրատեսական ա, որ պայքարում ես իշխանափոխության համար: Քաղաքական կյանքում վաղուց լճացում ա գնացել, ու դա ինչպես տեսնում ենք լավ բանի չի բերում: Փոփոխություններն անհրաժեշտ են: Բայց դա ժողովրդի իշխանության գալու հետ առհասարակ կապ չունի: Երբ որ միտինգի ժամանակ ասում են, թե իշխանությունը ժողովրդին ենք վերադարձնելու հասկանում եմ, միտինգա.. նման վեհ գաղափարներից ա պետք խոսել: Ու ինչ որ մասին էլ թվումա, որ եթե էս մարդիկ եկան հենա երկնքից մանանա ա թափվելու, քարերը ոսկի են դառնալու և այլն... Ի~նչ ժողովրդի իշխանություն, ինչ բան: Տենց բան չկա չի էլ կարող լինել: Դեմոկրատիա (ժողովրդավարություն - ժողովրդին վարի տալ ասվածը ֆուֆլո բանա, թոզ փչոցի, դիվանագիտական տերմին, սրա նրա գլխին լոլո կարդալու թեմա (Հուսեյնի ականջը կանչի) ու պետությունների միջև տարբերությունը նրա մեջ ա, թե ով ժողովրդին ինչքան ա ճնշում, մեկը շատ մեկը քիչ, դա էլ կախված է շատ հանգամանքներից: Ժողովրդի իշխանության մասին սովորաբար հիշում են հեղափոխությունների, իշխանափոխությունների ժամանակ, ու դա անելուց հետո ժողովուրդը վերադառնում է ելման կետ: Հեղափոխությունների դեպքում սկսում են ապրել ավելի վատ... ամենաթարմ օրինակները Վրաստանն ու Ուկրաինան: Ի պատիվ Կոնգրեսի, ավելի ճիշտ ԼՏՊ-ի, պետք է ասել որ ընտրել են ճիշտ` սահմանադրական ուղին, որը հետո երկիրը չի պահի ցնցումների մեջ:
> 
> *Ուրիշ հարց ա, որ պետքա պայքարել նրա համար, որ լինի օրենքի իշխանություն:* Այ եթե էդ ուղղությամբ պայքարենք, ապա պտուղները շուտով կվայելենք: Օրենք որ եղավ, պետությունը կդառնա պետություն, ոչ թե ոնց որ հիմայա ` պեռաշկու ցեխ: Իսկ էդ օրենք պահելը պետք ա սկսվի հենց մեզնից: Որ սրան նրան կաշառք չտանք, հետո բողոքենք կոռուպցիայից, որ փողոցը նորմալ անցնենք, որ մեքենան նորմալ քշենք, որ խախտում անելուց գայիշնիկի ձեռը 3000 չտանք հետևից ել քֆուր... բա!
> 
> Հարգանքներիս կրկնակի հավաստիքը


Ապեր, ինչ կա չկա խառնիր իրար սարքիր աջապ-սանդալ… *Ուրիշ հարց ա, որ պետքա պայքարել նրա համար, որ լինի օրենքի իշխանություն:* նշանակում է դեմոկրատիա (ժողովրդավարություն, ոնց որ դու ես ասում)… եթե մեր երկրում հաստատվի օրենքի իշխանություն՝ կլինի ժողովրդավարություն…

հիմա ուզում ե՞ս թե՞ չէ… գրում-գրում ես վերջում մի նախադասությամբ  "փիլիսոփայությունդ" գետնովն ես տալիս… մեզ էլ չես թողնում քննադատենք

Հարգանքների*դ*  եռակի հավաստիքը

----------

Վիշապ (02.04.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> ուզում ա լինի, ուզում ա չլինի, մեկա ես էն կարծիքին եմ, որ դա ոչ մի փոփոխություն չի առաջացնի


Ուրեմն առաջարկում ես քաշվել ղրաղ, հա՞: Կամ թուլանալ ու հաճույք ստանա՞լ: Բռատ, բոլորն էլ «կնիկ են ուզում, չբեր են ուզում, բանն էլ հետն են ուզում»: Բայց տենց չի լինում: Ամեն ինչում էլ առաջին քայլ կա:





> մենք դեռ էդ չափ զարգացած չենք, որ իշխանափոխությամբ որևէ բան փոխենք:


«Մենքը» ովքե՞ր են, կճշտե՞ս:

----------

Mephistopheles (02.04.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կլինի, թե չի լինի....այս է հարցը:::::
> ուզում ա լինի, ուզում ա չլինի, մեկա ես էն կարծիքին եմ, որ դա ոչ մի փոփոխություն չի առաջացնի, մենք դեռ էդ չափ զարգացած չենք, որ իշխանափոխությամբ որևէ բան փոխենք:::


Լրիվ ճիշտ ես ընգեր… քո համար ոչ մի տարբերություն չի լինելու… տարբերությունը լինելու է պայքարողի համար, նրանք ովքեր սպասելիքներ և անելիքներ ունեն նրանց համար շատ բան ա փոխվելու… բոլոր մտքերիդ հետ եմ համաձայն, դուք էդքան զարգացած չեք որ իշխանափոխությամբ որևէ բան փոխեք

Ապեր ոնց ասեմ որ հասկանաս… ասենք երկիրը որ կլոր ա կամ տափակ ա որոշ մարդկանց համար տարբերությունը եդքան էլ էական չի ի դեպ միչև օրս էլ այդպես ա, բայց արի ու տես որ երբ իմացան որ կլոր ա կյանքը կտրուկ փոխվեց, լուսավորվեց… բայց որոշ մարդկանց կյանքում ամեն ինչ մնաց նույնը, ոչ մի տարբերություն…

----------

Ariadna (02.04.2009), Վիշապ (02.04.2009)

----------


## ministr

> Այսինքն ուզում ես ասել, որ կարելի է իշխանափոխություն չանել, բայց պայքարել, որ լինի օրենքի իշխանությու՞ն։ Էդ ո՞նց, եթե իշխանություններն են ապօրինությունների համակարգողը։ Իսկ օրենքի իշխանությունը ինչո՞վ է տարբերվում ժողովրդի իշխանությունից։


Որտեղ կարդացիր, որ ես ասում եմ մեզ իշխանափոխություն պետք չի? Ապօրինություններն ամենուր են, մենակ իշխանությամբ չի սահմափակվում: Ու իշխանություն փոխելով դատավորները, տնօրենները դժվար թե ավելի ազնիվ դառնան, ուղղակի մթնոլորտը կառողջանա, օլիգարխիկ համակարգը կքաշվի իրա սահմանները (մինչև նորերի ի հայտ գալը), անօրինականությունները մեծամասամբ կսահմանափակվեն, բայց չեն վերանա: Ժողովուրդն իրա իշխանությունն իրականցնումա ընտրությունների միջոցով: Ընտրում են որևէ մեկին, նա էլ գնումա ԱԺ կամ նախագահական ու սկսումա կառավարել: Հիմա եթե չկա օրենքի իշխանություն, ապա էդ ընտրված մարդը շուտով դառնումա ժողովրդի գլխին նոր փորձանք, իրեն համարում ա Հայաստանի միակ տղամարդը, ալֆան ու օմեգան, և այլն, ու դա իրականացնումա որոշակի լծակների օգնությամբ : Հետո էնքանա զզվացնում, որ ժողովուրդը որոշում ա տեր դառնա (կամ ասում են գնա տեր դառի) իր իրավունքին և ամեն ինչ բարեհաջող իրականացնելու դեպքում տեղի ա ունենում իշխանափոխություն, բայց արի ու տես որ ինչ որ ժամանակ հետո գալիս կանգնում ենք նույն հարցի առաջ... Այսինքն օրենքի իշխանությամբ է պայմանավորվում ժողովրդի իշխանությունը, առանց առաջինի երկրորդը ժամանակավոր երևույթ է դառնում:




> Ապեր, դու տեղյակ ե՞ս, որ մարդկության էվոլուցիան ծայրեծայր անցել է հեղափոխությունների միջով. բնական, տնտեսական, արդյունաբերական, գիտատեխնիկական, մշակութային, սեքսուալ(), դեմոգրաֆիկ, քաղաքական… Ու քո կարծիքով բան չի՞ փոխվել։ Մեկը հենց Ուկրաինայում ու Վրաստանում ավելի վա՞տ են ապրում Էդ որտեղի՞ց քեզ նման ինֆորմացիան։ Առհասարակ դու տեղյա՞կ ես աշխարհի պատմությունից, ասենք Հոլանդական հեղափոխությունից, Անգլիական, Ֆրանսիական Մեծ Հեղափոխությունից, Ամերիկյան, Իտալիա, Հունգարիա, Գերմանիա, Ավստրիա… Բան չի՞ փոխվել, մարդիկ ավելի վա՞տ են ապրում… 
> Հեղափոխությունը առանց հասարակական պահանջի անհնար է, իսկ հասարակությունը եթե ուզում է փոխվել, մի քանի հոգի, կամ մի քանի թայֆա դրա դեմ ոչինչ չեն կարող անել։ Իսկ պատմությունը ցույց է տվել, որ ժամանակի ընթացքում ի վերջո հասարակությունը դեմ է առնում մի ինչ–որ ճգնաժամային վիճակի, ու հանգուցալուծումը այնուամենայնիվ տեղի է ունենում հեղափոխության միջոցով, քանի որ լճացած մարդիկ արհեստականորեն փորձում են պահել գոյություն ունեցող համակարգը, որից էլ այն լարվում ու ի վերջո պայթում է։


Ապեր իսկ դու տեղյակ ես հիմա առահասարակ որ թիվնա, կամ որ դարնա? Տեղյակ ես, որ մարդկությունը վաղուց դուրսա եկել ֆեոդալական դարաշրջանից, հեղափոխությունների, դասակարգերի պատերազմների դարաշրջաններից?
Տեղյակ ես առհասարակ հեղափոխություն ինչա նշանակում?
Տեղյակ ես որ Վրաստանում ու Ուկրաինայում իրանց հիմար հեղափոխությունից հետո մեռան ընտրություն անցկացնելով, տարին մի երկուսին սպանելով, քաղաքական ճգնաժամերը հաջորդում են մեկը մյուսին, Ուկրաինայի նախագահը ամիսը մեկ կառավարությունա կազմում ու ռա
դայա ցրում: Ու էդ անկայունությունից էլ օգտվում են ուրիշ տերություններ իրենց շահը ման գալով: Արանքում ով ա տուժում ` պետությունն ու ժողովուրդը:
Հա Ֆրանսիական մեծ հեղափոխությունից հետո դարեր անց Ֆրանսիան շատ լավա զգում իրան: Ավելին ասեմ, իսկ պատերազմի ժամանակ հիմնահատակ ավերվելուց հետո Գերմանիան շատ ավելի լավա զգում իրան: Բա հարց չի առաջանում ինչու?
Ուրեմն հեղափոխություննա ամեն ինչի բարօրության աղբյուրը? Երկիր կա պատերազմով իրա սահմանները մեծացրելա , ուրեմն պատերազմը բարիք ա?
Հիմա ինչ վերաբերումա թայֆեքին: Թայֆեքը որոշում են պահել իշխանությունը, եթե էդ երկրում օրենքը չի գեևակշռում: Ու ստացվումա որ ժողովուրդը դուրսա գալիս փողոց, արյունա հեղվում: Իսկ քաղաքակիրթ երկրներում հեղափոխության կարիք չի զգացվում: Այնպես որ հեղափոխությունը կամ ավելի ճիշտ հեղաշրջումը դա անհրաժեշտություն չի: Հնարավոր ա շատ ավելի նորմալ ու քաղաքակիրթ իշխանություն փոխել, եթե իհարկե բոլորը ենթարկվում են օրենքին:

----------


## ministr

> Ցավոք ժամանակ չունեմ երկար գրելու  ձեր այս գրառման մասին, չնայած գրելու շատ բան կա...Ընդամենը մի հասարակագույն հարց կտամ ու մնացածը հասկանալի կլինի կարծում եմ:
> Օրինակ Ֆրանսիայում նախագահին ընտրում է *ժողովուրդը*, թե ընտակեղծքիներով մեկը դառնում է???


Ֆրանսիայում դեմ են տալի Սարկոզիին մեկ ել մի հատ մորքուրի մարդիկ գնում ընտրում են Սարկոզիին: Ընտրակեղծիք այնտեղ դժվար թե լինի: Հետո նույն Սարկոզին հրամաններ է տալիս, որոնց ժողովուրդը դեմ է: Կամ օրինակ նույն ժողովրդավար Ֆրանսիան ժամանակին զորք ուղարկեց Իրաք այնտեղի ժողովրդի հերն անիծելու: Յանի տեսեք ժողովրդավարության տարածում ա:

----------


## ministr

> Ապեր, ինչ կա չկա խառնիր իրար սարքիր աջապ-սանդալ… *Ուրիշ հարց ա, որ պետքա պայքարել նրա համար, որ լինի օրենքի իշխանություն:* նշանակում է դեմոկրատիա (ժողովրդավարություն, ոնց որ դու ես ասում)… եթե մեր երկրում հաստատվի օրենքի իշխանություն՝ կլինի ժողովրդավարություն…
> 
> հիմա ուզում ե՞ս թե՞ չէ… գրում-գրում ես վերջում մի նախադասությամբ  "փիլիսոփայությունդ" գետնովն ես տալիս… մեզ էլ չես թողնում քննադատենք
> 
> Հարգանքների*դ*  եռակի հավաստիքը


Գլոբալ հարցի մասին խոսելուց աջապ-սանդալի հավանականությունը մեծա  :Smile:  Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, որ եթե օրեքնի իշխանություն լինի, ապա ժողովրդավարությունը ևս ասֆալտի տակից ծիլ կտա ու կաճի:

Էդ երբ եմ գրածս գետնով տվել? Ինչն եմ ուզում? Ուզում եմ որ էս պետության մեջ փոփոխություն լինի, որ ՀԱԿը հաղթի ընտրություններում, որ օրենքին հետևենք, ու պահանջենք օրենքի պահպանում առաջինը հենց մեր կողմից ընտրված ՀԱԿ-ից: Պատկերացրեք քաղաքապետարանում օրենքի ուժը լրիվ գործի: Ստեղ ընդեղ էլի անօրինական շենքեր չծլեն, կաշառք չուզեն, կարճ ասած աշխատեն օրենքով: Սրան ով պետք ա դեմ լինի? Ու որ օրենքի համն ընկավ մարդկանց բերանը, ես համոզված եմ որ օրինականություն կպահանջեն արդեն ամեն ինչում: Կարճ ասած օրինականության հաստատման առաջին օղակը պետք ա լինի քաղաքապետարանը: Իսկ եթե էլի բան չփոխվեց, ... էլ ինչ ասեմ.. էդ ել դուք ասեք

----------


## Վիշապ

> …Հիմա եթե չկա օրենքի իշխանություն, ապա էդ ընտրված մարդը շուտով դառնումա ժողովրդի գլխին նոր փորձանք, իրեն համարում ա Հայաստանի միակ տղամարդը, ալֆան ու օմեգան, և այլն, ու դա իրականացնումա որոշակի լծակների օգնությամբ : Հետո էնքանա զզվացնում, որ ժողովուրդը որոշում ա տեր դառնա (կամ ասում են գնա տեր դառի) իր իրավունքին և ամեն ինչ բարեհաջող իրականացնելու դեպքում տեղի ա ունենում իշխանափոխություն, բայց արի ու տես որ ինչ որ ժամանակ հետո գալիս կանգնում ենք նույն հարցի առաջ... Այսինքն օրենքի իշխանությամբ է պայմանավորվում ժողովրդի իշխանությունը, առանց առաջինի երկրորդը ժամանակավոր երևույթ է դառնում:


Ապեր, էս քո ասածի համար Հայաստանի Հանրապետության Սահմանադրության մեջ նշված է, որ նախագահն ու ազգային ժողովը ընտրվում են 5 տարի ժամկետով, իսկ եթե էդ ընթացքում հասցնում են իրենց միակ տղամարդ, ալֆա ու օմեգա զգալ, խելագարվել, էշություններ անել, ժողովրդին զզվացնել, ապա դրա համար էլ Սահմանադրության մեջ գրված է, որ ազգային ժողովը նախագահին կարող է հրաժարակաին պահանջ ներկայացնել, ճիշտ է մենակ պետական դավաճանության, կամ այլ ծանր հանցագործության համար, բայց գոնե «վերջի վարյանտ» ժողովուրդը ունի խաղաղ հավաքներ անցկացնելու իրավունք։ Իսկ ամենավերջին վարյանտ սաղ ժողովրդով ծալում ենք Սահմանադրությունը, որը էլի մենք ենք ի վերջո ընդունել (դե կեղծիքներով է, թե առանց կապ չունի, հանդուրժել ենք, ուրեմն ընդունել ենք)… հա, ուրեմն էդ Սահմանադրությունը ծալում, վերցնում ենք հետներս ու Նախագահի դուռն ենք գնում, կամացուկ, օրենքի սահմաններում թակում ենք դուռը, տունը մարդ լինելու դեպքում շատ քաղաքավարի ասում ենք մի հատ հել դուրս, քեզ լիքը մարդ ա սպասում, տես քո կամքով հրաժարական ես տալի՞ս, թե զանգում ենք միլիցա… Հասկանալի է չէ՞։ Իսկ եթե սաղ ժողովրդով ձեններս կտրած ոչխարավարի, խեղճ խեղճ նվնվում ենք, բնականաբար նախագահը ոչ միայն իրավունք ունի իրեն միակ տղամարդ զգալու, այլ նաև պարտավոր է, էս երկրում գոնե մի տղամարդ պիտի լինի՞ թե չէ։



> Ապեր իսկ դու տեղյակ ես հիմա առահասարակ որ թիվնա, կամ որ դարնա? Տեղյակ ես, որ մարդկությունը վաղուց դուրսա եկել ֆեոդալական դարաշրջանից, հեղափոխությունների, դասակարգերի պատերազմների դարաշրջաններից?
> Տեղյակ ես առհասարակ հեղափոխություն ինչա նշանակում?
> Տեղյակ ես որ Վրաստանում ու Ուկրաինայում իրանց հիմար հեղափոխությունից հետո մեռան ընտրություն անցկացնելով, տարին մի երկուսին սպանելով, քաղաքական ճգնաժամերը հաջորդում են մեկը մյուսին, Ուկրաինայի նախագահը ամիսը մեկ կառավարությունա կազմում ու ռա
> դայա ցրում: Ու էդ անկայունությունից էլ օգտվում են ուրիշ տերություններ իրենց շահը ման գալով: Արանքում ով ա տուժում ` պետությունն ու ժողովուրդը:
> Հա Ֆրանսիական մեծ հեղափոխությունից հետո դարեր անց Ֆրանսիան շատ լավա զգում իրան: Ավելին ասեմ, իսկ պատերազմի ժամանակ հիմնահատակ ավերվելուց հետո Գերմանիան շատ ավելի լավա զգում իրան: Բա հարց չի առաջանում ինչու?
> Ուրեմն հեղափոխություննա ամեն ինչի բարօրության աղբյուրը? Երկիր կա պատերազմով իրա սահմանները մեծացրելա , ուրեմն պատերազմը բարիք ա?
> Հիմա ինչ վերաբերումա թայֆեքին: Թայֆեքը որոշում են պահել իշխանությունը, եթե էդ երկրում օրենքը չի գեևակշռում: Ու ստացվումա որ ժողովուրդը դուրսա գալիս փողոց, արյունա հեղվում: Իսկ քաղաքակիրթ երկրներում հեղափոխության կարիք չի զգացվում: Այնպես որ հեղափոխությունը կամ ավելի ճիշտ հեղաշրջումը դա անհրաժեշտություն չի: Հնարավոր ա շատ ավելի նորմալ ու քաղաքակիրթ իշխանություն փոխել, եթե իհարկե բոլորը ենթարկվում են օրենքին:


Ապեր, եթե սաղ ժողովրդով հակարծ որոշենք միանգամից խելոքանալ, ջոկենք, որ օրենքը լավ բան ա, բոլորիս պետք ա, ու առանց իրար քցելու, խաբելու, կուտ տալու մարդա մեր գործն անենք, հա, պետք չի էդ հեղափոխությունը, խաղաղ մարդավարի նորմալ համակարգ ենք ստեղծում ու ապրում ենք։ Իսկ եթե հակառակը, մի մասը մյուս մասին տարին 12 ամիս կուտ տալով ֆռռացնում ու քցում է, բողոքելու դեպքում էլ ներքին զորքերը գալիս քաշքշում են, ապա ի՞նչ ես ուզում, բա կռիվ էլ կլինի, արյուն էլ կթափվի տո հեղափոխություն էլ կլինի։ Դեռ կարող է տարին 4 անգամ էլ նախագահ փոխեն իրար մորթելով, մինչև բոլորը ջոկեն թե շան գլուխը որ ջհանդամում է թաղած։ Թե՞ քեզ թվում է, որ սաղ ձենները կտրեն ու սուս ու փուս նստեն, յանի կայունություն լինի, էդ դեպքում պետությունն ու ժողովուրդը շահում են։ :Smile:  Ապեր եթե մի տեղ անկայունություն է, քաոս է, իրար են ուտում, ուրեմն պրոբլեմ կա, ու հաստատ իշխանությունները էդ պրոբլեմը չեն կարողացել լուծել։ Մարդիկ էդքան էլ փսիխ չեն, առանց պրոբլեմի դուրս գան փողոց։



> Տեղյակ ես, որ մարդկությունը վաղուց դուրսա եկել ֆեոդալական դարաշրջանից


 էս մի միտքդ իմիջայլոց մտածելու տեղիք տվեց, *ՀԱՍՏԱ՞Տ ԴՈՒՐՍ Ա ԵԿԵԼ…* :Think:

----------


## ministr

> Ապեր, եթե սաղ ժողովրդով հակարծ որոշենք միանգամից խելոքանալ, ջոկենք, որ օրենքը լավ բան ա, բոլորիս պետք ա, ու առանց իրար քցելու, խաբելու, կուտ տալու մարդա մեր գործն անենք, հա, պետք չի էդ հեղափոխությունը, խաղաղ մարդավարի նորմալ համակարգ ենք ստեղծում ու ապրում ենք։ Իսկ եթե հակառակը, մի մասը մյուս մասին տարին 12 ամիս կուտ տալով ֆռռացնում ու քցում է, բողոքելու դեպքում էլ ներքին զորքերը գալիս քաշքշում են, ապա ի՞նչ ես ուզում, բա կռիվ էլ կլինի, արյուն էլ կթափվի տո հեղափոխություն էլ կլինի։ Դեռ կարող է տարին 4 անգամ էլ նախագահ փոխեն իրար մորթելով, մինչև բոլորը ջոկեն թե շան գլուխը որ ջհանդամում է թաղած։ Թե՞ քեզ թվում է, որ սաղ ձենները կտրեն ու սուս ու փուս նստեն, յանի կայունություն լինի, էդ դեպքում պետությունն ու ժողովուրդը շահում են։ Ապեր եթե մի տեղ անկայունություն է, քաոս է, իրար են ուտում, ուրեմն պրոբլեմ կա, ու հաստատ իշխանությունները էդ պրոբլեմը չեն կարողացել լուծել։ Մարդիկ էդքան էլ փսիխ չեն, առանց պրոբլեմի դուրս գան փողոց։


Հիմա փողոց դուրս գալով ավելի շուտ կհասնեն իշխանափոխության, թե քաղաքապետի ընտրություններում հաղթելով ու հաջողությունը զարգացնելով? Եթե իշխանափոխությունը լինի նույն ձևի, ոնց որ Վրաստանում կամ Ուկրաինայում, կունենանք նույն վիճակը ինչ հիմա էդ երկրներումա: Համամիտ չես? Դրա համար էլ ԼՏՊ-ն ընտրել ա սահմանադրական ճանապարհը, քայլ առ քայլ .. բայց առաջ: 


Ֆեոդալականից իրոք դուրս ենք եկել.. այն տարբերությամբ որ դա հիմա թաքնված ա դեմոկրատիայի քողի տակ: Իրականում մարդկային փոխհարաբերություններում քիչ բան ա փոխվել: Ուղղակի արտաքին տեսքն ա փոխվում:

----------


## Rammer

> Ֆրանսիայում դեմ են տալի Սարկոզիին մեկ ել մի հատ մորքուրի մարդիկ գնում ընտրում են Սարկոզիին: Ընտրակեղծիք այնտեղ դժվար թե լինի: Հետո նույն Սարկոզին հրամաններ է տալիս, որոնց ժողովուրդը դեմ է: Կամ օրինակ նույն ժողովրդավար Ֆրանսիան ժամանակին զորք ուղարկեց Իրաք այնտեղի ժողովրդի հերն անիծելու: Յանի տեսեք ժողովրդավարության տարածում ա:


Ուզում ես ապացուցել, հիմնավորել այն պնդումդ, որ աշխարհում ժողովրդավարության չկա, ու մենք էլ ձեռ քաշենք. Բայց բերածդ` ընդամենը աղավաղած փաստեր են, որ դեմոկրատիայի հետ կապ չունի ընդհանարապես:
1.	Ֆրանսիայում նախագահական ընտրություններին մասնակցում էին 13 թեկնածու: Այլընտանքը շատ մեծ էր: Ու ոչ թե դեմ էին տվել, այլ շատ թեժ ընտրապայքարում Սարկոզին հազիվ հաղթեց Ռուայալին: Հա բայց հետո ինչ???? Ինչ կապ ունի սա դեմոկրտիայի լինել չլինելու հետ …Դեմոկրատիան երկրի ղեկավարման ձև է, տեսակ ու թեկնածուների քանակի շատ ու քիչ լինելու հետ կապ չունի: Երբ ասում են ժողովրդավարութույն, էդ չի նշանակում, որ նախագահի անունը պետք ա լինի “Ժողովրդինն” , որ մենք ել ասենք հա իրոք որ իշխանությունը ժողովրդինն է: Դա նշանակում  է, որ երկրի ղեկավարումը իրականցվում է ժողովրդի կողմից ընտրված մարդկանց միջոցով: Իսկ քանի որ ինքդ փաստեցիր, որ Ֆրանսիայում նախագահը ընտրվել է, ուրեմն կա ժողովրդավարություն: Ի դեպ նման երկներ շատ շատ կան: Ասեմ ավելին: Եղել է ժամանակ որ Հայաստանում ևս նախագահին ժողովորւդն է ընտրել…
2.	Երբ Սարկոզին կամ որևէ այլ պետական, քաղաքական մարմին մի հատ էշ որոշում  ա ուզում ընդունի, կամ ընդունում ա, ժողովրուդը դուրս ա գալիս ու սատկսնում ա աջ ու ձախ ընենց, որ դաժե ղարաբաղի սպեցնազը դեմ չի կարա առնի…Սա էլ է ժողովրդավարութոյւն արտահայտման ձև…
3.	Նախ ասեմ, որ Ֆրասիան չի մասնակցել Իրաքի պատրերազմին: Հետո եթե նույնիսկ մասնակցել ա, ուրեմն վերջ, իրանց մոտ չկա դեմոկրատիա…???? Կապը չեմ ջոգում…Ուրիշ երկրի հետ պատերազմելը  չի խանգարում դեմոկրատական երկիր լինել:

Ես այսօր չեմ պայքարում նրա համար, որ կոնկրետ ինչ որ մեկը գա ու նստի թագին, այլ նրա համար որ լինի արդար ընտրություններ: Թող լինի իրական քաղաքական պայքար, առանց կեղծիքների ընտրություն  ու թող ժողովուրդը  ընտրի նույնիսկ կարապետիչին, ուրեմն վերջ էտա մեր նախագահը: Խելոք չմնաց, ապուշություննր սկսեց անել, էլի կփոխենք…Էս ել քեզ ժողովրդավարություն: Բայց…մեր բախտը բերել ա , շատա բերել, որ այսօրվա իշխանությունների այլընտրանքը, ոչ թե կարապետիչն ա, այլ Լևոն Տեր Պետրոսյանը, մեր հայկական Շարլ Դը Գոլը…

----------

Ambrosine (02.04.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հիմա փողոց դուրս գալով ավելի շուտ կհասնեն իշխանափոխության, թե քաղաքապետի ընտրություններում հաղթելով ու հաջողությունը զարգացնելով? Եթե իշխանափոխությունը լինի նույն ձևի, ոնց որ Վրաստանում կամ Ուկրաինայում, կունենանք նույն վիճակը ինչ հիմա էդ երկրներումա: Համամիտ չես? Դրա համար էլ ԼՏՊ-ն ընտրել ա սահմանադրական ճանապարհը, քայլ առ քայլ .. բայց առաջ:


Ապեր, որտե՞ղ տեսար, որ ես ասեմ հիմա դուրս գանք փողոց։ Սկզբից դու քուանշ տվեցիր մոտակա 20 տարում Հայաստանում ժողովրդի իշխանություն հաստատելուն, ասեցիր հեղափոխությունը վատ բան ա, որովհետև լավագույն դեպքում բան չի փոխվում, հիմա էլ ոնց որ սահմանադրական ճանապարհով իշխանափոխություն ես ակնարկում… անցյալ տարի սահմանադրական ճանապարհով ընտրություններ եղան, գոհ չե՞ս։

----------


## Rammer

> Հիմա փողոց դուրս գալով ավելի շուտ կհասնեն իշխանափոխության, թե քաղաքապետի ընտրություններում հաղթելով ու հաջողությունը զարգացնելով? Եթե իշխանափոխությունը լինի նույն ձևի, ոնց որ Վրաստանում կամ Ուկրաինայում, կունենանք նույն վիճակը ինչ հիմա էդ երկրներումա: Համամիտ չես? Դրա համար էլ ԼՏՊ-ն ընտրել ա սահմանադրական ճանապարհը, քայլ առ քայլ .. բայց առաջ: 
> 
> 
> Ֆեոդալականից իրոք դուրս ենք եկել.. այն տարբերությամբ որ դա հիմա թաքնված ա դեմոկրատիայի քողի տակ: Իրականում մարդկային փոխհարաբերություններում քիչ բան ա փոխվել: Ուղղակի արտաքին տեսքն ա փոխվում:


Դու մտածում ես, որ քաղաքապետի ընտրությունները լինելու են օրենքի շրջանակներում ու հաջորդ օրն ել հայտարարելու են, որ նեգրոիդը պարտվեց ու հաղթեց Լևոնը? :LOL:  Ես դեռ չգիտեմ թե ձյաձ Լյովան ինչ ա պատրաստել սրանց համար, բայց, համոզված եմ, որ մեկ ա էլի փողոց ենք դուրս գալու...Հետո էլ, ով ասեց թե փողոց դուրս գալը հակասահմանադրական է...???

----------

Տրիբուն (02.04.2009)

----------


## ministr

> Ապեր, որտե՞ղ տեսար, որ ես ասեմ հիմա դուրս գանք փողոց։ Սկզբից դու քուանշ տվեցիր մոտակա 20 տարում Հայաստանում ժողովրդի իշխանություն հաստատելուն, ասեցիր հեղափոխությունը վատ բան ա, որովհետև լավագույն դեպքում բան չի փոխվում, հիմա էլ ոնց որ սահմանադրական ճանապարհով իշխանափոխություն ես ակնարկում… անցյալ տարի սահմանադրական ճանապարհով ընտրություններ եղան, գոհ չե՞ս։


Դե քո գրածից տենց ենթադրեցի: Հեղաշրջումով իշխանափոխությունը մի բան ա, սահմանադրական ճանապարհովը լրիվ մեկ այլ բան: Անցած տարվա ընտրություններից որ գոհ լինեի էսքան չէի խոսա: Առոք-փառոք կապրեի իմ ընտրած սիրելի կառավարությանը ծափ տալով ու Հայլուրի DVD-ներն էլ կհավաքեի որ շաբաթ-կիրակի նայեմ  :Smile:  

Գոհ եմ էն ճանապարհից, որ հիմա ընտրել ա ԼՏՊ-ն:

----------


## ministr

> Ուզում ես ապացուցել, հիմնավորել այն պնդումդ, որ աշխարհում ժողովրդավարության չկա, ու մենք էլ ձեռ քաշենք. Բայց բերածդ` ընդամենը աղավաղած փաստեր են, որ դեմոկրատիայի հետ կապ չունի ընդհանարապես:
> 1.	Ֆրանսիայում նախագահական ընտրություններին մասնակցում էին 13 թեկնածու: Այլընտանքը շատ մեծ էր: Ու ոչ թե դեմ էին տվել, այլ շատ թեժ ընտրապայքարում Սարկոզին հազիվ հաղթեց Ռուայալին: Հա բայց հետո ինչ???? Ինչ կապ ունի սա դեմոկրտիայի լինել չլինելու հետ …Դեմոկրատիան երկրի ղեկավարման ձև է, տեսակ ու թեկնածուների քանակի շատ ու քիչ լինելու հետ կապ չունի: Երբ ասում են ժողովրդավարութույն, էդ չի նշանակում, որ նախագահի անունը պետք ա լինի “Ժողովրդինն” , որ մենք ել ասենք հա իրոք որ իշխանությունը ժողովրդինն է: Դա նշանակում  է, որ երկրի ղեկավարումը իրականցվում է ժողովրդի կողմից ընտրված մարդկանց միջոցով: Իսկ քանի որ ինքդ փաստեցիր, որ Ֆրանսիայում նախագահը ընտրվել է, ուրեմն կա ժողովրդավարություն: Ի դեպ նման երկներ շատ շատ կան: Ասեմ ավելին: Եղել է ժամանակ որ Հայաստանում ևս նախագահին ժողովորւդն է ընտրել…
> 2.	Երբ Սարկոզին կամ որևէ այլ պետական, քաղաքական մարմին մի հատ էշ որոշում  ա ուզում ընդունի, կամ ընդունում ա, ժողովրուդը դուրս ա գալիս ու սատկսնում ա աջ ու ձախ ընենց, որ դաժե ղարաբաղի սպեցնազը դեմ չի կարա առնի…Սա էլ է ժողովրդավարութոյւն արտահայտման ձև…
> 3.	Նախ ասեմ, որ Ֆրասիան չի մասնակցել Իրաքի պատրերազմին: Հետո եթե նույնիսկ մասնակցել ա, ուրեմն վերջ, իրանց մոտ չկա դեմոկրատիա…???? Կապը չեմ ջոգում…Ուրիշ երկրի հետ պատերազմելը  չի խանգարում դեմոկրատական երկիր լինել:
> 
> Ես այսօր չեմ պայքարում նրա համար, որ կոնկրետ ինչ որ մեկը գա ու նստի թագին, այլ նրա համար որ լինի արդար ընտրություններ: Թող լինի իրական քաղաքական պայքար, առանց կեղծիքների ընտրություն  ու թող ժողովուրդը  ընտրի նույնիսկ կարապետիչին, ուրեմն վերջ էտա մեր նախագահը: Խելոք չմնաց, ապուշություննր սկսեց անել, էլի կփոխենք…Էս ել քեզ ժողովրդավարություն: Բայց…մեր բախտը բերել ա , շատա բերել, որ այսօրվա իշխանությունների այլընտրանքը, ոչ թե կարապետիչն ա, այլ Լևոն Տեր Պետրոսյանը, մեր հայկական Շարլ Դը Գոլը…


Ես բան էլ չեմ ապացուցում, իմ համոզվածությունն եմ արտահայտում որ դեմոկրատիա ասվածը տուֆտա բանա.. պլաստիլին, որ ով ոնց ուզի նենց հասկանա ու դրա տակ առաջնորդվի:

----------


## ministr

> Դու մտածում ես, որ քաղաքապետի ընտրությունները լինելու են օրենքի շրջանակներում ու հաջորդ օրն ել հայտարարելու են, որ նեգրոիդը պարտվեց ու հաղթեց Լևոնը? Ես դեռ չգիտեմ թե ձյաձ Լյովան ինչ ա պատրաստել սրանց համար, բայց, համոզված եմ, որ մեկ ա էլի փողոց ենք դուրս գալու...Հետո էլ, ով ասեց թե փողոց դուրս գալը հակասահմանադրական է...???


Ես միամիտ չեմ որ նման հեքիաթների հավատամ: Բայց կարծում եմ, որ հիմա ՀԱԿ-ը շատ ավելի մեծ շանս ունի հաղթելու, քան ուներ նախագահական ընտրությունների ժամանակ: Ու տեսնենք ոնց կլինի:

Տղեք, ախպոր պես, ինչ լսում եք, դա ձևափոխում եք ստանդարտ հարցերի ծեծված շարանին, ու հերթական ծեծված հարցն եք տալիս: Ես ասեցի փողոց դուրս գալը հակասահմանադրականա? Հակասահմանադրականը հեղափոխությունով իշխանություն փոխելնա, գլուխ ջարդելով նախագահ փոխելնա: Ցույցերն ու միտինգներին ով բան ասեց????

----------


## Վիշապ

> Դե քո գրածից տենց ենթադրեցի: Հեղաշրջումով իշխանափոխությունը մի բան ա, սահմանադրական ճանապարհովը լրիվ մեկ այլ բան: Անցած տարվա ընտրություններից որ գոհ լինեի էսքան չէի խոսա: Առոք-փառոք կապրեի իմ ընտրած սիրելի կառավարությանը ծափ տալով ու Հայլուրի DVD-ներն էլ կհավաքեի որ շաբաթ-կիրակի նայեմ  
> 
> Գոհ եմ էն ճանապարհից, որ հիմա ընտրել ա ԼՏՊ-ն:


Մինիստր, հետաքրքիր է, ո՞նց ես դու մտածում, որ ասում ես դեմոկրատիան տուֆտա բան ա, իսկ սահմանադրական ճանապարհով իշխանափոխությունը ընդունում ես, այսինքն այլ կերպ իշխանափախություն չես ընդունում։ Եթե սահմանադրական ճանապարհով իշխանափոխություն կարողանում է տեղի ունենալ, դա դեմոկրատիա չի՞ արդեն։ Առհասարակ քեզ մեր սահմանադրությունը դեմոկրատական չի՞ թվում։ 
Ի՞նչ բան է քեզ համար դեմոկրատիան, ի՞նչ բան է հեղափոխությունը…

----------


## Ambrosine

> դեմոկրատիա ասվածը տուֆտա բանա.. պլաստիլին, որ ով ոնց ուզի նենց հասկանա ու դրա տակ առաջնորդվի:


միանգամից ասեմ, որ 100 տոկոսանոց դեմոկրատական երկիր գոյություն չունի, բայց կան արժեքներ, որոնք վեր են կանգնած ամեն ինչից.  մարդու իրավունքներն ու ազատությունները, որոնք խախտվում են մեր երկրում: Եթե ամեն ինչ փորձեմ հանգամանալից հիմնավորել, մի ամբողջ թեզ կգրեմ, բայց դրա կարիքը կարծում եմ չկա: Կարծեմ Չերչիլն էր ասել, որ դեմոկրատիան ծանր բեռ է, բայց դրանից լավը մարդկությունը դեռ չի ստեղծել:

Ինչում է կայանում դեմոկրատիայի էությունը? Նախ և առաջ մարդու իրավունքների /անօտարելի/ առաջնայնություն, օրենքի գերակայություն... Մարդու իրավունքների համընդհանուր հռչակագրում 30 հոդվածից 2-ն է մարդու պարտականությունները նշում: Նախ Ռուսոն ասել է հետևյալը, որ հասարակությունը դաշինք է կնքում իշխանության հետ, փախանցում նրան իր իրավունքների մի մասը, իսկ վերջինս պարտավորվում է ապահովել հասարակական անվտանգությունն ու խաղաղ գոյակցումը նույն սոցիումի շրջանակներում: ԵԹե իշխանությունը խախտում է դաշինքը, հասարակությունը չեղյալ է համարում այն, այսինքն՝ իշխանություններին ստիպում է հեռանալ... ու այսպես շարունակ

Այսինքն՝ ԱՄՆ-ն, որ հայտնի է իբրև դեմոկրատական արժեքների կրող, իրականում այդպիսին չէ: Բայց այդպիսին չի մյուս պետությունների հետ հարաբերություններում, ինչը բնական է: Բայց իր երկրի ներսում մարդը գերագույն արժեք ունի

Ի դեպ, Ֆրանսիան իրոք Իրաք չի մտել: Դեռ Ռուսաստանի հետ էլ ԱՄՆ-ի դեմ պրոպագանդա էին անում: Իսպանիան էր, էն էլ Ատոչա կայարանի դեպքերից հետո իշխանափոխություն եղավ, և զորքերը դուրս բերվեցին

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես բան էլ չեմ ապացուցում, իմ համոզվածությունն եմ արտահայտում որ դեմոկրատիա ասվածը տուֆտա բանա.. պլաստիլին, որ ով ոնց ուզի նենց հասկանա ու դրա տակ առաջնորդվի:


Ճիշտ ա, տուֆտայա - նույն ձևի տուֆտա են նաև դեմոկրատական երկրները, Ֆրանսիա, Գերմանիա, դե էն մանր մունր ասենք Չեխիա, Ավստրա, Բելգիա վաբշե հաշիվ չեն: Դրանք պլաստիրին էլ չեն, գոգլի են: Իսկ այ Թուրքմենստանը, Սուդանը, Իրանը, վերջին վարյանտ Ուզբեկստանը, նամուսով քյալամ երկրներ են: Դիկտատուրան էլ պլատիրին չի, առանձնապես հասկանալու  բան չկա, ոնց ասեն նենց էլ կարվի: 

Բա ընկեր, երբեք չես մտածել, որ դեմոկրատիան էլ հենց, ըստ էության, նրա համար է, որ մարդիկ մտածեն, ամեն մեկը իրա ձևով ինչ որ բաներ հասկանա, մեկնաբանի, բայց ուրիշներին չխանգարի ու ղալաթներ չանի, որ օրենքի առաջ պատասխանատվություն չկրի: Բա ոնց էիր ուզում, որ մտածելու ու մեկնաբանելու բան ընդհանրապես չլինե՞ր:

----------

REAL_ist (03.04.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> միանգամից ասեմ, որ 100 տոկոսանոց դեմոկրատական երկիր գոյություն չունի,


Աստղո ջան, արի սկսենք նրանից որ «100 տոկոսանոց դեմոկրատիա» հասկացությունն ինքին աբսուրս ա: Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում 100 տոկոսանոց դեմոկրատիա: Նշանակում ա, որ ցանկացած որոշման դեպքում պիտի գործի ուղղակի որոշումներ ընդունելու մեխանիզմ ու միաձայնության կանոն: Այսինքն, եթե մի հատ հարց ա քննարկվում, ուրեմն բոլոր քաղաքացիները պիտի ուղղակիորեն մասնակցեն քննարկմանը, պիտի բոլորի կարծիքներն ու քվեները հատ հատ հաշվի առնվի ու յուրաքանչյուրը պիտի ունենա վետոյի իրավունք: Դասկան իմաստով սա է «100 տոկոսանոց դեմոկրատիա», որը պատմության մեջ գոյության չի ունեցել ու օբյեկտիվ պատճառներով չի էլ կարող գոյություն ունենալ: Բայց մարդի մտածել են էտ պրոբլեմը լուծելու ձևեր - ներկայացուցչական դեմոկրատիա - ընտրում ենք որոշակի ժամանակով պառլամենտ, ու ասում ենք, մեր տեղը դուք որոշեք, մենակ վաժնի հարցերով մեզ կանհագնստացնեք, մենք էլ հանրաքվե կանենք: Այս իմաստով երկրներ կան, որտեղ համակարգը 100 տոկոսով աշխատում է: Այդ երկրները բոլորս էլ գիտենք, թվարկելու կարիք չկա: Ու պայմանականորեն այդ երկրներումգործող համակարգը կարելի անվանել  «100 տոկոսանոց դեմոկրատիա»:

----------


## ministr

> Մինիստր, հետաքրքիր է, ո՞նց ես դու մտածում, որ ասում ես դեմոկրատիան տուֆտա բան ա, իսկ սահմանադրական ճանապարհով իշխանափոխությունը ընդունում ես, այսինքն այլ կերպ իշխանափախություն չես ընդունում։ Եթե սահմանադրական ճանապարհով իշխանափոխություն կարողանում է տեղի ունենալ, դա դեմոկրատիա չի՞ արդեն։ Առհասարակ քեզ մեր սահմանադրությունը դեմոկրատական չի՞ թվում։ 
> Ի՞նչ բան է քեզ համար դեմոկրատիան, ի՞նչ բան է հեղափոխությունը…


Օրենքով ու սահմանադրական ճանապարհով ընտրված կառավարությունը կարող ա շատ հեռու հայտնվի ժողովրդավարությունից: Հա ՀՀ-ի համար այլ իշխանափոխություն չեմ ընդունում: Չէ դա դեմոկրատիա չի, դեմոկրատիան շարունակական երևույթա ոչ թե մի հատ ընտրություն, վերը նշված պատճառով: Սահմանադրության մեջ սիրուն բաներ են գրած, բայց դրանից ինչ օգուտ, եթե օրենքի ուժ չկա: Հա դեմոկրատական բաներ գրեք եթե պահող չկա ինչ դեմոկրատիա:

Տղեք եկեք բառերից կախվելը, ու սաղ շուռ տալը մամուլի ասուլիսային տրամադրության վեջացնենք: Եթե կոնկրետ տեսանկյուն ունեք արտահայտեք խոսանք, թե չէ լրագրողական կեցվածք եք ընդունել ու նույն հարցը տարբեր ձևակերպումներով գրում եք:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ճիշտ ա, տուֆտայա - նույն ձևի տուֆտա են նաև դեմոկրատական երկրները, Ֆրանսիա, Գերմանիա, դե էն մանր մունր ասենք Չեխիա, Ավստրա, Բելգիա վաբշե հաշիվ չեն: Դրանք պլաստիրին էլ չեն, գոգլի են: Իսկ այ Թուրքմենստանը, Սուդանը, Իրանը, վերջին վարյանտ Ուզբեկստանը, նամուսով քյալամ երկրներ են: Դիկտատուրան էլ պլատիրին չի, առանձնապես հասկանալու  բան չկա, ոնց ասեն նենց էլ կարվի: 
> 
> Բա ընկեր, երբեք չես մտածել, որ դեմոկրատիան էլ հենց, ըստ էության, նրա համար է, որ մարդիկ մտածեն, ամեն մեկը իրա ձևով ինչ որ բաներ հասկանա, մեկնաբանի, բայց ուրիշներին չխանգարի ու ղալաթներ չանի, որ օրենքի առաջ պատասխանատվություն չկրի: Բա ոնց էիր ուզում, որ մտածելու ու մեկնաբանելու բան ընդհանրապես չլինե՞ր:


ամենադեմոկրատականն են Շվեդիան, Հոլանդիան..

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղո ջան, արի սկսենք նրանից որ «100 տոկոսանոց դեմոկրատիա» հասկացությունն ինքին աբսուրս ա: Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում 100 տոկոսանոց դեմոկրատիա: Նշանակում ա, որ ցանկացած որոշման դեպքում պիտի գործի ուղղակի որոշումներ ընդունելու մեխանիզմ ու միաձայնության կանոն: Այսինքն, եթե մի հատ հարց ա քննարկվում, ուրեմն բոլոր քաղաքացիները պիտի ուղղակիորեն մասնակցեն քննարկմանը, պիտի բոլորի կարծիքներն ու քվեները հատ հատ հաշվի առնվի ու յուրաքանչյուրը պիտի ունենա վետոյի իրավունք: Դասկան իմաստով սա է «100 տոկոսանոց դեմոկրատիա», որը պատմության մեջ գոյության չի ունեցել ու օբյեկտիվ պատճառներով չի էլ կարող գոյություն ունենալ: Բայց մարդի մտածել են էտ պրոբլեմը լուծելու ձևեր - ներկայացուցչական դեմոկրատիա - ընտրում ենք որոշակի ժամանակով պառլամենտ, ու ասում ենք, մեր տեղը դուք որոշեք, մենակ վաժնի հարցերով մեզ կանհագնստացնեք, մենք էլ հանրաքվե կանենք: Այս իմաստով երկրներ կան, որտեղ համակարգը 100 տոկոսով աշխատում է: Այդ երկրները բոլորս էլ գիտենք, թվարկելու կարիք չկա: Ու պայմանականորեն այդ երկրներումգործող համակարգը կարելի անվանել  «100 տոկոսանոց դեմոկրատիա»:


Տրիբուն ջան, քո ասած 100 տոկոսանոց դեմոկրատիան ամբոխավարությունից էլ վատ է: Պետք չի գնալ Հին Աթենք, որտեղ միայն պոլիսի քաղաքացուն էին համարում ազատ մարդ, իսկ կառավարման ղեկին նստում էին բոլորը, ով ինչ-որ գիտական տվյալներ ուներ, մնացածները ստրուկներ էին, անազատներ

Այժմյան դեմոկրատիան մենակ պառլամենտով հո չի? Նախագահն էլ է կարևոր ներկայացուցչական մարմին: Իշխանությունների տարանջատումն էլ կարևոր պայման է դեմոկրատիայում, որը առաջարկել է Մոնտեսքյոն

բայց էլի 100 տոկոսանոց դեմոկրատական երկրի գոյության հետ համաձայն չեմ :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

արդեն Աթենք էլ հասաք փաստորեն :Smile: 
Տրիբունի հետ համաձայն եմ, 100 տոկոսանոց դեմոկրատիա գոյություն չունի, չի էլ կարա ունենա, ետ հեքիաթա, աբսուրդ
իմ պատկերացրած դեմոկրատիայի գոյության համար անհրաժեշտա երկու պայման, նախ, որ ընտրությունները լինեն արդար, որ ընտրվածները իսկականից "ընտրյալ" լինեն, և երկրորդը, որ ժողովրդին բանի տեղ դնեն, բողոքողների հետ հաշվի նստեն և յուրաքանչյուրը իր բողոքի ձայնը կարողանա վերև հասցնել, էս երկուսը տուֆտա բան համարելուցա որ էս օրիա մեր երկիրը հասել…

----------

Տրիբուն (04.04.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> արդեն Աթենք էլ հասաք փաստորեն


դեմոկրատիայի հայրենիք

----------


## ministr

> Ճիշտ ա, տուֆտայա - նույն ձևի տուֆտա են նաև դեմոկրատական երկրները, Ֆրանսիա, Գերմանիա, դե էն մանր մունր ասենք Չեխիա, Ավստրա, Բելգիա վաբշե հաշիվ չեն: Դրանք պլաստիրին էլ չեն, գոգլի են: Իսկ այ Թուրքմենստանը, Սուդանը, Իրանը, վերջին վարյանտ Ուզբեկստանը, նամուսով քյալամ երկրներ են: Դիկտատուրան էլ պլատիրին չի, առանձնապես հասկանալու  բան չկա, ոնց ասեն նենց էլ կարվի: 
> 
> Բա ընկեր, երբեք չես մտածել, որ դեմոկրատիան էլ հենց, ըստ էության, նրա համար է, որ մարդիկ մտածեն, ամեն մեկը իրա ձևով ինչ որ բաներ հասկանա, մեկնաբանի, բայց ուրիշներին չխանգարի ու ղալաթներ չանի, որ օրենքի առաջ պատասխանատվություն չկրի: Բա ոնց էիր ուզում, որ մտածելու ու մեկնաբանելու բան ընդհանրապես չլինե՞ր:


Երևի Հարավսլավիայի գլխին ընկնող էն դեմոկրատական բոմբերի մասին մոռացել եք հա?  Տեսնես բացի դեմոկրատիայի առաջնորդ ԱՄՆ-ի ռումբերից էլ որ եվրոպական երկրների ռումբերն էին ընկնում էն մարդկանց գլխին? Ընդհանրապես մարդկային զանգվածներին կառավարելու շատ մեխանիզմներ կան ու կառավարողները ոչ այն մարդիկ են ում որ տեսնում ենք: Ժողովրդին ուղղություն տալու ուղղակի և անուղղակի բազմաթիվ տարբերակներ կան: Ու ամենախորամանկ ձևը դա նա է, որ ժողովուրդը հավատում է թե ինքն է որոշում: Մյուս պարզունակ ձևը դիկտատուրայի դրսևորումներն են:

Քո ասածն ինչ կապ ուներ դեմոկրատիայի հետ? Խոսում ես օրինականության մասին: Ինչ ուզում ես արա, ինչ ուզում ես մտածի, բայց օրենքի շրջանականերում ու կողքի մարդուն մի խանգարի:

----------

Lion (03.04.2009), Արիացի (03.04.2009)

----------


## ministr

> արդեն Աթենք էլ հասաք փաստորեն
> Տրիբունի հետ համաձայն եմ, 100 տոկոսանոց դեմոկրատիա գոյություն չունի, չի էլ կարա ունենա, ետ հեքիաթա, աբսուրդ
> իմ պատկերացրած դեմոկրատիայի գոյության համար անհրաժեշտա երկու պայման, նախ, որ ընտրությունները լինեն արդար, որ ընտրվածները իսկականից "ընտրյալ" լինեն, և երկրորդը, որ ժողովրդին բանի տեղ դնեն, բողոքողների հետ հաշվի նստեն և յուրաքանչյուրը իր բողոքի ձայնը կարողանա վերև հասցնել, էս երկուսը տուֆտա բան համարելուցա որ էս օրիա մեր երկիրը հասել…


Քո ասածը օրինականությունն ա: Իսկ յուրաքանչյուրի բողոքի ձայնը վերև հասնելը ոնց ես պատկերացնում?

----------


## ministr

> ամենադեմոկրատականն են Շվեդիան, Հոլանդիան..


Աստղ, ինչ ա նշանակում ամենադեմոկրատական?

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: Լուրջ գրառման տեքստի մեջ մասնակցին կծող տողեր քողարկելով դուք ձեզ չեք ապահովագրում տուգանային միավորներից: Կարդացվում և մոդերավորվում են բոլոր գրառումները, բոլոր տողերը: Այս անգամ գրառման հեղինակը ստացել է զգուշացում: Բայց բանավոր զգուշացնում եմ բոլորին: Ցանկացած քննարկման մեջ անձնական վիրավորանքի կամ հեգնանքի առկայությունը անթույլատրելի է: Անկախ մարդու արտահայտած կարծիքից՝ այստեղ բոլորը պարտավոր են հարգանքով վերաբերվել միմիյանց:*

----------


## Վիշապ

> Օրենքով ու սահմանադրական ճանապարհով ընտրված կառավարությունը կարող ա շատ հեռու հայտնվի ժողովրդավարությունից:


Ո՞նց։ Պատկերացրու ես ինձ լավ եմ դրսևորում ինչ որ մի հիմնարկում, ու ինձ նշանակում են հիմնարկի դիրեկտոր։ Օրենքով։ Ինձնից առաջ դիրեկտոր աշխատած մարդուն հանեցին, ու ես նրա հետ կապ չունեի, հանեցին, որովհետև վատ էր աշխատում, ինքն էլ ձև չուներ, ընենց աներ, որ զոռով մնար։ Ես էլ հիմա ձև չունեմ զոռով մնալու։ Գիտեմ որ սկսեցի էշություններ անել, ինձ հանելու են։ Հիմա ինձ ասա, թե ես էդքանը իմանալով հանդերձ, ո՞նց կարող եմ շատ հեռու հայտնվել  նորմալ դիրեկտոր լինելուց։ Շատ շատ մի երկու օր զվարճանամ, հետո հիմնարկի աշխատողները ինձ կհանեն, ու կարող է դատի էլ տան չէ՞։



> Հա ՀՀ-ի համար այլ իշխանափոխություն չեմ ընդունում: Չէ դա դեմոկրատիա չի, դեմոկրատիան շարունակական երևույթա ոչ թե մի հատ ընտրություն, վերը նշված պատճառով: Սահմանադրության մեջ սիրուն բաներ են գրած, բայց դրանից ինչ օգուտ, եթե օրենքի ուժ չկա: Հա դեմոկրատական բաներ գրեք եթե պահող չկա ինչ դեմոկրատիա:


Ապեր, մի պահ ընդհանուր խոսենք. դիցուք սաղ ընտրությունները կեղծվում են, դու գնում ես ինչ–որ մեկին ձայն ես տալիս, հետո քո ու էլի շատերի քվեաթերթիկները հանձնում են մակուլատուրա, փոխարենը տպարանից թարմ բերած լրիվ ուրիշ թեկնածուի համար ստորագրած քվեաթերթիկներով արկղեր են դնում, սկսում լուրջ դեմքերով հաշվել, հետո հեռուստատեսությունն ու մամուլը հայտարարում են, որ սենց գժական ու արդար ընտրություններ չէր եղել, եվրոպական, համշխարհային ու միջգալակտիկական դիտորդներն էլ հաստատում են որ մեր նման դեմոկրատական երկրին նույնիսկ իրենք են նախանձում, որ իրենք մեզնից ահագին բան ունեն սովորելու, իսկ դու հաջորդ օրը քնից զարթնում ես ու տեսնում նույն փդած երկիրը, նույն քոսոտ ԺԵԿ–ի չաղ ծյոծյան, որ գրիչ չունի, բլանկ չունի, հենց 5000 դրամ տալիս ես, կրծկալի մեջից հանում է սկսում է լրացնել քո պահանջած տեղեկանքը, նույն անհասկանալի գները՝ ամենաթանկը Եվրոպայում, նույն թղթաբանական քաշքշոցին, շենքիդ դեմի խաղահրապարակը ինչ–որ կասկածելի տիպեր յանի սեփականաշնորհեցին մոյկա սարքեցին, հարկային–մաքսային, ու ինչ–որ շատ անհարմար է ապրելը… ու պատկերացրու, հենց սկսում ես կասկածել, որ իշխանությունները կարող ա՞ սաղիս քյոլել են, ապա Ռոբերտ Դե–Նիրոյի դեմքով կիրթ, հավասարակշռված մեկը գալիս է, ուսիդ թփթփացնում ու շշնջում. «հանկարծ չփորձես հեղափոխության մասին մտածել, մեր երկրում իշխանափոխությունը պիտի լինի միմիայն սահմանադրական ճանապարհով, հակառակ պարագայում անկայունություն է լինելու, հլը տես որևէ մեկը հեղափոխությունից խեր ստացած կա՞, դու գիտե՞ս, թե հիմա որ դարն է, երիտասարդ :Cool: »… Դու քեզ ո՞նց կզգաս, երևի մանրից կսկես մտածել հոգեբուժական դիսպանսերի մասին, չէ՞… 



> Տղեք եկեք բառերից կախվելը, ու սաղ շուռ տալը մամուլի ասուլիսային տրամադրության վեջացնենք: Եթե կոնկրետ տեսանկյուն ունեք արտահայտեք խոսանք, թե չէ լրագրողական կեցվածք եք ընդունել ու նույն հարցը տարբեր ձևակերպումներով գրում եք:


Ապեր, բառերից չէ, մտքերից ես անձամբ կախվում եմ, ու պիտի մինչև վերջ հասկանամ քո մտքերի տրամաբանությունը, որովհետև կարող է ես սխալ հայացքներ ունեմ, փոխեմ ինձ, որ կարողանամ նորմալ, հարմարավետ ապրել։ Որովհետև ինչ–ինչ բաներից դժգոհ եմ, ու քաղաքացիական երջանկությունս էլ չեմ գտնում։

----------


## REAL_ist

> Քո ասածը օրինականությունն ա: Իսկ յուրաքանչյուրի բողոքի ձայնը վերև հասնելը ոնց ես պատկերացնում?


Ժողովրդավարության պարտադիր հատկանիշա օրինականությունը, եթե չլինի իրավական պետություն, չի կարող լինել ժողովրդավարություն, ժողովրդավարության հիմնական բաղադրյալը անհատի ազատությունն է ու պաշտպանվածությունը, պետությունը պետք է լինի իր քաղաքացու հովանավորը, ինչպես մեր անձնագրերում է գրված, յուրաքանչյուրի ձայնը վերև հասցնելը շատ պարզ բանա, որ յուրաքանչյուր քաղաքացու նկատմամբ հարգանքով վերաբերվեն պետական մարմինները ու ստացած բողոքներին լուրջ մոտեցում ցուցաբերեն ու ռեալ քայլեր անեն քաղաքացուն օգնելու և իրավունքները պաշտպանելու համար, իսկ մեր մոտ քաղաքացիները պետքա դատարան դիմեն, որ իրենց իրավունքները պաշտպանեն պետական մարմինների հետ փոխհարաբերություններում :Bad: կարևորագույն հատկանիշ է ժողովրդավարության, որ պետությունը հաշվի է առնում ինչպես մեծամասնության այնպես էլ փոքրամասնության շահերը

----------

Ambrosine (03.04.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Ռոբերտ Դե–Նիրոյի դեմքով կիրթ, հավասարակշռված մեկը գալիս է, ուսիդ թփթփացնում ու շշնջում. «հանկարծ չփորձես հեղափոխության մասին մտածել, մեր երկրում իշխանափոխությունը պիտի լինի միմիայն սահմանադրական ճանապարհով, հակառակ պարագայում անկայունություն է լինելու, հլը տես որևէ մեկը հեղափոխությունից խեր ստացած կա՞, դու գիտե՞ս, թե հիմա որ դարն է, երիտասարդ»… Դու քեզ ո՞նց կզգաս, երևի մանրից կսկես մտածել հոգեբուժական դիսպանսերի մասին, չէ՞…


լավ ես ասել  :Hands Up: 
մենակ մոռացել ես ասել, որ ամենամեծ աբսուրդը են ա, որ  էտ նույն բանը ոչ մենակ Ռոբն ա ասում այլ նաև ընդիմության լիդերը`Լևոնը  :Wink: 

սրանից հետո դիսպանսեր գնալ էլ դառնում ա անիմաստ: մինում ա մի հատ քարանձավ գտնել ու սկսել կառուցել մարդկության կյանքը ամենասկզբից :

----------


## Վիշապ

> լավ ես ասել 
> մենակ մոռացել ես ասել, որ ամենամեծ աբսուրդը են ա, որ  էտ նույն բանը ոչ մենակ Ռոբն ա ասում այլ նաև ընդիմության լիդերը`Լևոնը 
> 
> սրանից հետո դիսպանսեր գնալ էլ դառնում ա անիմաստ: մինում ա մի հատ քարանձավ գտնել ու սկսել կառուցել մարդկության կյանքը ամենասկզբից :


Ապեր, թերևս կարելի էր նկատել, որ գրածս ընդհանուր դեպքի համար էր.



> *Ապեր, մի պահ ընդհանուր խոսենք. դիցուք…*


Մի քիչ բարդ է հասկանալը, ոչինչ, ըմբռնում եմ։ Պարզապես փորձում ենք միասին իշխանափոխության իմաստը հասկանալ, դեմոկրատիային հասնելու ճանապարհների մասին զրուցել, իսկ կոնկրետ ներկա Հայաստանի դեպքում դու ու Նախարար ախպերը չգիտես ինչու հասկանում եք,  որ ես քարոզում եմ հենց հիմա փողոց դուրս գալ ու սկսել զինված հեղաշրջումը։ Երևի բառացիորեն պետք է ամեն ինչ ասել ու նաև հեղափոխություն հասկացությունը մանրամասն բացատրել… հեղափոխությունը դա զարգացման մեջ գլոբալ որակական փոփոխությունն է՝ նախկին վիճակից դեպի հաջորդ վիճակ կտրուկ բաժանման առկայությամբ։ Իսկ Լևոնը *իմ կարծիքով*  հեղափոխություն տերմինը կոչ է արել հանել, որպեսզի այն մարդիկ, որոնք հեղափոխություն ասելով հասկանում են զինված բախումներ, սպանություններ, ինքնադատաստան, նման բանը մտքներից հանեն։ Դժվար է, չէ՞ :Smile:  Ապեր, աբսուրդն էն ա, որ մեր երկրում վաղուց պիտի հեղափոխություն լիներ, ու ժողովուրդը պիտի չսպասեր, որ Լևոն պապին գա ու մի տարուց ավել բացատրի, որ սխալ ենք ապրում։ Ու հիմա էլ քանի դեռ պահը չի հասունացել ու մի վախտ մարդ խաբար չի, թե ինչ բան է դեմոկրատիան, ինչի համար է պետք իշխանափոխություն անել, իշխանափախություն անելով ինչ խնդիրներ պիտի լուծենք, ապա ծերուկը շատ էլ ճիշտ է ասում, կտրուկ քայլերը անիմաստ բան են, մանավանդ որ իր ասելով պիտի արվեն կամ չարվեն։ Իսկ դու ասում ես աբսուրդ, դե արի հեղափոխություն անենք, տես կստացվի՞ :Tongue:  Մարդիկ դեռ սովից չեն մեռնում, մենք հանդուրժող ժողովուրդ ենք։

----------

Chuk (03.04.2009), Mephistopheles (04.04.2009), Ձայնալար (03.04.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Տղեք եկեք բառերից կախվելը, ու սաղ շուռ տալը մամուլի ասուլիսային տրամադրության վեջացնենք: Եթե կոնկրետ տեսանկյուն ունեք արտահայտեք խոսանք, թե չէ լրագրողական կեցվածք եք ընդունել ու նույն հարցը տարբեր ձևակերպումներով գրում եք:


Չէ հա՞:
Փաստորեն տղերքն են խոսքերից կախվում: Հիմա այս դեմագոգիայի ողջ էֆֆեկտը հասկանալու համար գնանք էս զրույցի (ի դեպ իմ գնահատմամբ ջուրծեծոցի զրույցի) ակունքներին ու հիշենք, թե ինչից սկսվեց: Ամեն ինչ սկսվեց կոնկրետ իմ խոսքերից «կախվելուց», երբ ես զրուցակցիս (DVGray-ին) ասել էի. «Էս երկրում իշխանությունը պիտի ինձ ու քեզ պատկանի՝ ժողովրդին» ու հանկարծ հայտնվում ես դու ու էդ խոսքերն անվանում ուտոպիա, հետո ժողովրդավարությունը ֆուֆլո ու գնա գալիս եմ: Հիմա ո՞վ ա խոսքերից կախվում: Տղե՞րքը, թե՞ դու: Կարծես թե իմ ասած նախադասության իմաստն էն էր, որ ես, Դիվին, Պողոսը, Պետրոսը ու մնացած բոլոր քաղաքացիները պիտի ամեն մեկս մի հատ նախագահական նստվայր ունենայինք Բաղրամյանի վրա, էնտեղից զանգեինք Մեդվեդևի հետ խոսեինք, Հիլարի Քլինթոնի հետ խոսեինք, մեկումեջ էլ հեռուստացույցով ելույթներ ունենայինք ու հրամաններ արձակեինք:

Հետո դու քո գրառումներում չես հերքում, որ ուզում ես, որ օրինական պետություն դառնա, որ ընտրություններում ազնիվ հաղթեն: Հիմա արի հասկանանք, թե ինչ ա նշանակում «իշխանությունը պետք ա պատկանի ժողովրդին», որ նենց լավ հասկանալի լինի, որ խոսքերից դու էիր կախվել: Մեջբերում եմ ՀՀ Սահմանադրությունից:

Հոդված 2. Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում իշխանությունը պատկանում է ժողովրդին:

*Ժողովուրդն իր իշխանությունն իրականացնում է ազատ ընտրությունների, հանրաքվեների, ինչպես նաև Սահմանադրությամբ նախատեսված պետական և տեղական ինքնակառավարման մարմինների ու պաշտոնատար անձանց միջոցով:*
Հիմա ի՞նչ, ոնց հասկանանք, դու դե՞մ ես ազատ ընտրություններին, չե՞ս հավատում դրանց հնարավորությանը, հանրաքվեներին և այլնին: Նաև հանրահավաքներին, երթերին, որոնք մեր սահմանադրական իրավունքն են: Չե՞ս հավատում, որ էդ ամենը հնարավոր է, որ ուտոպիա ու ֆուֆլո ես անվանում, թե՞ կարծում ես, որ եթե էդպես լինի, վատ կլինի, ֆուֆլո կլինի:

Հեշտ ա, չէ՞, ասել «Մենք որոշում չենք ընդունելու, ուրեմն ասածդ ուտոպիա ա» ու անունն էլ դնել, որ տղերքն են խոսքերից կախվում:

Ու ընդհանրապես ամեն ասածդ նախորդ ասածիդ հերքումն էր: Օրինակ էն, որ ասում էիր ժողովրդավարությունը ֆուֆլո ա, բայց հետո էլ ասում էիր, որ ուզում ես օրենքի իշխանություն լինի: Բա սրանից հետո դեմագոգիա չի՞ գաղափարական ու իրա ասածները հստակ հասկացող ու փաստարկող զրուցակցին սենց բան ասելը. «Եթե կոնկրետ տեսանկյուն ունեք արտահայտեք խոսանք»: 

Ուզե՞ս, թե՞ չուզես, հավատա՞ս, թե՞ չհավատաս, հասնելու ենք ժողովրդավարության ու ժողովրդի իշխանության, իհարկե ոչ բացարձակ, որտև դա անհնար ա, բայց որոշակի մեզ բավարարող աստիճանի հասնելու ենք: Ու որպես դրա առաջին քայլերից մեկը (առաջին քայլերն իրականում արդեն եղել են, հաստատուն գնում ենք դրան) լինելու է նաև իշխանափոխությունը, որի մասին, ի դեպ, դրական էիր արտահայտվում:

----------

murmushka (03.04.2009), Վիշապ (03.04.2009)

----------


## ministr

Առանձնապես մեծ ցանկություն չունեմ ամեն մեկի հետ իր տեսակետին հարմար զրույց տանեմ այն դեպքում, երբ հղում են անում ուրիշի խոսքին, բայց հասկանալով ըստ իր համար հարմար ֆորմատի.. Էդ տեմպերով տեղական ժողովրդավարությունից գնացինք հասանք գլոբալին, հետո եկանք հետ, անգամ շարմազանով ու աշոտյանն էլ հիշվեցին: Ես գիտեմ թե ես ինչ եմ ուզում, դուք էլ ձերն եք ուզում, իրականում մեկը մյուսին չի խանգարում: Ես ոնց որ համարում էի ուտոպիա, տենց էլ համարում եմ: Հնարավոր ա վիճակի մի քիչ շտկվի, բայց ոչ Շվեյցարիա կդառնանք ոչ էլ էն ամենադեմոկրատական երկրներից որևէ մեկը: Քո ասած ջուր ծեծոցին համարում եմ ծեծած պրծած:

----------


## ministr

> Ո՞նց։ Պատկերացրու ես ինձ լավ եմ դրսևորում ինչ որ մի հիմնարկում, ու ինձ նշանակում են հիմնարկի դիրեկտոր։ Օրենքով։ Ինձնից առաջ դիրեկտոր աշխատած մարդուն հանեցին, ու ես նրա հետ կապ չունեի, հանեցին, որովհետև վատ էր աշխատում, ինքն էլ ձև չուներ, ընենց աներ, որ զոռով մնար։ Ես էլ հիմա ձև չունեմ զոռով մնալու։ Գիտեմ որ սկսեցի էշություններ անել, ինձ հանելու են։ Հիմա ինձ ասա, թե ես էդքանը իմանալով հանդերձ, ո՞նց կարող եմ շատ հեռու հայտնվել նորմալ դիրեկտոր լինելուց։ Շատ շատ մի երկու օր զվարճանամ, հետո հիմնարկի աշխատողները ինձ կհանեն, ու կարող է դատի էլ տան չէ՞։


Հիտլերը ընտրվել էր լրիվ ժովորդական սկզբունքներով ու *ԼԵԳԻՏԻՄ* էր: Իսկ ստացվեց այն, ինչ որ գիտես:

----------


## Chuk

> Առանձնապես մեծ ցանկություն չունեմ ամեն մեկի հետ իր տեսակետին հարմար զրույց տանեմ այն դեպքում, երբ հղում են անում ուրիշի խոսքին, բայց հասկանալով ըստ իր համար հարմար ֆորմատի.. Էդ տեմպերով տեղական ժողովրդավարությունից գնացինք հասանք գլոբալին, հետո եկանք հետ, անգամ շարմազանով ու աշոտյանն էլ հիշվեցին: Ես գիտեմ թե ես ինչ եմ ուզում, դուք էլ ձերն եք ուզում, իրականում մեկը մյուսին չի խանգարում: Ես ոնց որ համարում էի ուտոպիա, տենց էլ համարում եմ: Հնարավոր ա վիճակի մի քիչ շտկվի, բայց ոչ Շվեյցարիա կդառնանք ոչ էլ էն ամենադեմոկրատական երկրներից որևէ մեկը: Քո ասած ջուր ծեծոցին համարում եմ ծեծած պրծած:


Բա ինչի՞ ես շարունակում ծեծել ու ընդհանրապես ինչի՞ սկսեցիր ծեծել  :Think:

----------

Վիշապ (03.04.2009)

----------


## ministr

Ծեծելը դեռ հարցա թե ովա սկսել:
Էդ մի գրառումը բաց էի թողել ու ցանկացա դրան կարճ օրինակով պատասխանեմ..

----------


## Chuk

> Ծեծելը դեռ հարցա թե ովա սկսել:
> Էդ մի գրառումը բաց էի թողել ու ցանկացա դրան կարճ օրինակով պատասխանեմ..


Ուրեմն ասեմ, Մինիստր ջան, ծեծելը դու ես սկսել ու դու էլ շարունակել ես, մասնավորապես դա անելով, քո խոսքերից եմ մեջբերում, հետևյալ ճանապարհով.



> երբ հղում են անում ուրիշի խոսքին, բայց հասկանալով ըստ իր համար հարմար ֆորմատի


Այո՛, դու սկսեցիր ջուր ծեծելը, երբ հղում արեցիր իմ հետևյալ խոսքերին՝ «Էս երկրում իշխանությունը պիտի ինձ ու քեզ պատկանի՝ ժողովրդին», ու դա հասկացար ըստ քեզ հարմար ֆորմատի ու սկսեցիր անիմաստ առարկել ու դա ուտոպիա համարել, ու հետո էլ շարունակեցիր ջուր ծեծելը մեկը մյուսին հակասող մտքերով, վերջում էլ, այդ թվում նախորդ գրառման մեջ, դասական դեմագոգիա անելով  :Wink: 

Հաճելի չի, չէ՞, որ իրերն իրենց անունով են կոչվում: Տեր-Պետրոսյանից եմ սովորել, եղբայր  :Wink:

----------


## ministr

> Ուրեմն ասեմ, Մինիստր ջան, ծեծելը դու ես սկսել ու դու էլ շարունակել ես, մասնավորապես դա անելով, քո խոսքերից եմ մեջբերում, հետևյալ ճանապարհով.
> 
> Այո՛, դու սկսեցիր ջուր ծեծելը, երբ հղում արեցիր իմ հետևյալ խոսքերին՝ «Էս երկրում իշխանությունը պիտի ինձ ու քեզ պատկանի՝ ժողովրդին», ու դա հասկացար ըստ քեզ հարմար ֆորմատի ու սկսեցիր անիմաստ առարկել ու դա ուտոպիա համարել, ու հետո էլ շարունակեցիր ջուր ծեծելը մեկը մյուսին հակասող մտքերով, վերջում էլ, այդ թվում նախորդ գրառման մեջ, դասական դեմագոգիա անելով 
> 
> Հաճելի չի, չէ՞, որ իրերն իրենց անունով են կոչվում: Տեր-Պետրոսյանից եմ սովորել, եղբայր


Տեր-Պետրոսյանից սովորեք ճիշտ եք անում, դեռ շատ սովորելու բան կա: Հիմա ծեծոցիից պրծանք ու քո քավորությամբ պտի անցնենք ծեծոցի վերլուծությանը? Ինչ-որ հետաքըռքըռ  որակումներ ես տվել.. որ ավելորդ համարեմ անդրադառնալ չես նեղանա չէ եղբայր?

----------


## Chuk

> Տեր-Պետրոսյանից սովորեք ճիշտ եք անում, դեռ շատ սովորելու բան կա: Հիմա ծեծոցիից պրծանք ու քո քավորությամբ պտի անցնենք ծեծոցի վերլուծությանը? Ինչ-որ հետաքըռքըռ  որակումներ ես տվել.. որ ավելորդ համարեմ անդրադառնալ չես նեղանա չէ եղբայր?


Եթե պարզելու բան ունես, PM  :Smile: 
Թեման շատ չօֆտոպենք  :Wink:

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: Թեման խրախճանքի վերածելու գործընթացը չդադարեցնելու դեպքում՝ այն լուրջ մշակման կենթարկվի:*

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ, ինչ ա նշանակում ամենադեմոկրատական?


էն ա նշանակում, որ եղածների մեջ ավելի ազատ երկրներ են շատ առումներով, շատ: Եթե կուզես ծավալվենք դեմոկրատիայի վերաբերյալ... :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Առանձնապես մեծ ցանկություն չունեմ ամեն մեկի հետ իր տեսակետին հարմար զրույց տանեմ այն դեպքում, երբ հղում են անում ուրիշի խոսքին, բայց հասկանալով ըստ իր համար հարմար ֆորմատի.. Էդ տեմպերով տեղական ժողովրդավարությունից գնացինք հասանք գլոբալին, հետո եկանք հետ, անգամ շարմազանով ու աշոտյանն էլ հիշվեցին: Ես գիտեմ թե ես ինչ եմ ուզում, դուք էլ ձերն եք ուզում, իրականում մեկը մյուսին չի խանգարում: *Ես ոնց որ համարում էի ուտոպիա, տենց էլ համարում եմ:* Հնարավոր ա վիճակի մի քիչ շտկվի, բայց ոչ Շվեյցարիա կդառնանք ոչ էլ էն ամենադեմոկրատական երկրներից որևէ մեկը: Քո ասած ջուր ծեծոցին համարում եմ ծեծած պրծած:


Ապեր, դա քեզ համար ա ուտոպիա ու կարող ես ունենալ այդ կարծիքը, դա քո իրավունքն է, բայց էն փաստը որ դու քո իրավունքից կարողանում ես օգտվել դա արդեն դեմոկրատիայի գոյության փաստ է ու կարող եմ ասել դա քեզ լավ էլ դուր է գալիս… հիմա որ դա 100% անոց չէ, չի նշանակում որ այն պիտի դասվի ուտոպիայի շարքը… ոչ մի բանն էլ 100% անոց չէ դա չի նշանակում որ ամեն բան ուտոպիա է (ապեր դու էլ ես էլ 100%-ոց չենք ու չենք լինելու, բայց պիտի ընդունենք իրար այնպիսին ինչպիսին որ կանք)… աշխարհում ոչ մի բան իր վերջնական տեսքով չի, չի եղել և չի լինելու, դրանք մշտական փոփոխման, զարգացման և իվերջո վերացման կամ կատարյալ ձևափոխման ընթացքի մեջ են… նույնը կարելի է ասել դեմոկրատիայի մասին, նրա վերջնական տեսքը դեռ հայտնի չէ (թերևս հայտնի կլինի նրա վերացումից հետո), բայց այն որ մարդու մեջ նստած է որպես այդպիսին կասկած չկա… բոլոր դիկտատորներն էլ դարեր շարունակ այնուամենայնիվ հետաքրքրվել են թե ինչ է իրենց մասին մտածում ժողովուրդը և արել են ամեն ինչ նրա համկրանքը (քվեները) շահելու համար… "թագավորն ու չարչին" հենց ընենց գրած չի… և ընդհանրապես եթե նայես պատմության մեջ կտեսնես որ ամենահաջողակ և հզոր տիրակալները եղել են ժողովրդի կողմից սիրված, նրանք հասկացել են ժողովրդի ուժը և կարողացել են նվաճել այն

Հիմա գալով մեր պարագային, ասեմ… մեզ մոտ դեմոկրատիային ալտերնատիվ չկա… մենք որ խոսում ենք դրա մասին դա հենց ընենց բարձր խոսքեր չեն, դեմոկրատիան շատ գործնական նշանակություն ունի… եթե էսօր մեր ժողովուրդը երկրի կառուցման գործից դուրս մնաց երկիրը դառնալու է "չկայացած երկիր", այսինքն ամեն մարդ իրա գլխի ճարն է տեսնելու, յա թողնելու են գնան արտասահման, յա էլ ամենաստոր ճանապարհներով անգամ պիտի փորձեն գլուխները պահել… էդ որ ասում են "եկեք ազգովի միասին լինենք, միանանք…հայ ժողովուրդ քո ուժը քո միասնության մեջ է" ֆլան-ֆստան…դո հենց դեմոկրատիայի միջոցով է լինում… գնանք ազգովի ընտրենք նախագահ, ազգովի օրենքներ ընդունեն, ազգովի ենթարկվենք էդ օրենքներին… էս ա միասնությունը ուրիշ ձև չկա, բռատ… ու սա կարելի է անել միայն իշխանափոխության միջոցով ու ի դեպ իշխանափոխությունը դա օրինական բան է, դրա համար հատուկ ընտրություններ են նշանակվում ու երբ որ ընտրությունները տապալվում են, կամ տապալում են երկիրն ընկնում է ճգնաժամի մեջ…

----------


## ministr

> էն ա նշանակում, որ եղածների մեջ ավելի ազատ երկրներ են շատ առումներով, շատ: Եթե կուզես ծավալվենք դեմոկրատիայի վերաբերյալ...


Ծավալվենք Աստղ ջան, մենակ երևի նոր թեմա պետք ա բացել, թե չէ ստեղ օֆֆտոպ կլինի

----------


## ministr

> Ապեր, դա քեզ համար ա ուտոպիա ու կարող ես ունենալ այդ կարծիքը, դա քո իրավունքն է, բայց էն փաստը որ դու քո իրավունքից կարողանում ես օգտվել դա արդեն դեմոկրատիայի գոյության փաստ է ու կարող եմ ասել դա քեզ լավ էլ դուր է գալիս… հիմա որ դա 100% անոց չէ, չի նշանակում որ այն պիտի դասվի ուտոպիայի շարքը… ոչ մի բանն էլ 100% անոց չէ դա չի նշանակում որ ամեն բան ուտոպիա է (ապեր դու էլ ես էլ 100%-ոց չենք ու չենք լինելու, բայց պիտի ընդունենք իրար այնպիսին ինչպիսին որ կանք)…


Իհարկե մեր մոտ բացարձակ բռնակալություն չի որ միտք էլ չկարողանանք արտահայտենք: Ուտոպիա եմ համարում այն, որ մեր մոտ կլինի այն դեմոկրատիայի մակարդակը (էլի ոչ 100%) որ կա եվրոպական երկրներում: Դրա պատճառները քննարկելու համար առանձին թեմա կարելի է բացել:




> աշխարհում ոչ մի բան իր վերջնական տեսքով չի, չի եղել և չի լինելու, դրանք մշտական փոփոխման, զարգացման և իվերջո վերացման կամ կատարյալ ձևափոխման ընթացքի մեջ են… նույնը կարելի է ասել դեմոկրատիայի մասին, նրա վերջնական տեսքը դեռ հայտնի չէ (թերևս հայտնի կլինի նրա վերացումից հետո), բայց այն որ մարդու մեջ նստած է որպես այդպիսին կասկած չկա… բոլոր դիկտատորներն էլ դարեր շարունակ այնուամենայնիվ հետաքրքրվել են թե ինչ է իրենց մասին մտածում ժողովուրդը և արել են ամեն ինչ նրա համկրանքը (քվեները) շահելու համար… "թագավորն ու չարչին" հենց ընենց գրած չի… և ընդհանրապես եթե նայես պատմության մեջ կտեսնես որ ամենահաջողակ և հզոր տիրակալները եղել են ժողովրդի կողմից սիրված, նրանք հասկացել են ժողովրդի ուժը և կարողացել են նվաճել այն


Ապեր, Ստալինի անունը տալով մարդիկ գնում մեռնում էին, որ մահացավ լացում էին:
Բայց էդ մարդը միլիոնով ժողովուրդ էր կոտորում միայն այն բանի համար, որ իրենց զրպարտել էին...




> Հիմա գալով մեր պարագային, ասեմ… մեզ մոտ դեմոկրատիային ալտերնատիվ չկա… մենք որ խոսում ենք դրա մասին դա հենց ընենց բարձր խոսքեր չեն, դեմոկրատիան շատ գործնական նշանակություն ունի… եթե էսօր մեր ժողովուրդը երկրի կառուցման գործից դուրս մնաց երկիրը դառնալու է "չկայացած երկիր", այսինքն ամեն մարդ իրա գլխի ճարն է տեսնելու, յա թողնելու են գնան արտասահման, յա էլ ամենաստոր ճանապարհներով անգամ պիտի փորձեն գլուխները պահել… էդ որ ասում են "եկեք ազգովի միասին լինենք, միանանք…հայ ժողովուրդ քո ուժը քո միասնության մեջ է" ֆլան-ֆստան…դո հենց դեմոկրատիայի միջոցով է լինում… գնանք ազգովի ընտրենք նախագահ, ազգովի օրենքներ ընդունեն, ազգովի ենթարկվենք էդ օրենքներին… էս ա միասնությունը ուրիշ ձև չկա, բռատ… ու սա կարելի է անել միայն իշխանափոխության միջոցով ու ի դեպ իշխանափոխությունը դա օրինական բան է, դրա համար հատուկ ընտրություններ են նշանակվում ու երբ որ ընտրությունները տապալվում են, կամ տապալում են երկիրն ընկնում է ճգնաժամի մեջ…


Համամիտ եմ ապ: Լավ ես ասում: 91-ին առաջին ու վերջին նորմալ ընտրությունների ժամանակ հենց քո ասածով էլ եղավ: Ժողովուրդը միաբան էր, ու դա փրկեց էն դժվար տարիներին: Հետո ամեն ինչ փչացավ, հավատը կորավ ու թաղվեցինք ճահիճի մեջ: Մանավանդ 98-ից հետո.. հիմա ուզում ենք դուրս գալ: Ցավը գիտես ինչն է, որ նույնիսկ դեմոկրատիայի հաստատումից հետո դա սկսում ա կորել, անէանալ:Չինական հեքիաթ կար մի հատ, որ ով գնումա հրեշին սպանելու կամ մեռնում էր կամ հրեշին սպանելու դեպքում ինքն էր դառնում հրեշ: Այ ոնց անենք որ սա չլինի, թե չէ իշխանափոխությունը (համաձայն եմ որ լրիվ օրինական բանա եթե իհարկե օրինական ճանապարհով են դրան հասնում) ամենադժվարը չի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Երևի Հարավսլավիայի գլխին ընկնող էն դեմոկրատական բոմբերի մասին մոռացել եք հա? Տեսնես բացի դեմոկրատիայի առաջնորդ ԱՄՆ-ի ռումբերից էլ որ եվրոպական երկրների ռումբերն էին ընկնում էն մարդկանց գլխին?


Քցում էին, ուրեմն հասնում էր: Թող լավ պահեին իրանց չքցեին: Ինչի Բուլղարիայի գլխին չեն քցել, կամ Չեխերի ?? Թե բոսնիացի մուսուլմանի կամ կոսովոյի ալբանացու երեխեն երեխա չէր, որ կարելի էր շարք կանգնացնել ու գյուղերով գնդակահարել: Իսկ Միլոշևիչին սերբերը, երբ խելքները գլուխները հասավ, իրանք իրանց ձեռով հանձնեցին միջազգային դատարան: Ավելի դեմոկրատական ռումբ չեմ պատկերացնում, ու չի էլ լինում:

----------

dvgray (05.04.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, քո ասած 100 տոկոսանոց դեմոկրատիան ամբոխավարությունից էլ վատ է:


Աստղո ջան, ես տեսական օրինակ էի բերել ջանս: Ուղղակի դեմոկրտիա Աթենքում էլ չկար, քանի որ չնայած այն բանի որ կար միաձայնության կանոն, վետոյի իրավունք քվերակողները չունեին: Պատմության մեջ ուղղակի հայւոր տոկոսոանոց դեմոկրատիա չի եղել: Դա դասագրքային/տեսական օրինակ էր: Նախագահի մասին էլ չեմ մոռացել, ջան: էլի ուղղակի օրինակ էր, թե ինչպես է դեմոկրատիան ուղղակիից դառնում ներկայացուցչական: 

Շվեդիան էլ լավ երկիր ա:  :Jpit: )

----------


## ministr

> Քցում էին, ուրեմն հասնում էր: Թող լավ պահեին իրանց չքցեին: Ինչի Բուլղարիայի գլխին չեն քցել, կամ Չեխերի ?? Թե բոսնիացի մուսուլմանի կամ կոսովոյի ալբանացու երեխեն երեխա չէր, որ կարելի էր շարք կանգնացնել ու գյուղերով գնդակահարել: Իսկ Միլոշևիչին սերբերը, երբ խելքները գլուխները հասավ, իրանք իրանց ձեռով հանձնեցին միջազգային դատարան: Ավելի դեմոկրատական ռումբ չեմ պատկերացնում, ու չի էլ լինում:


Թող պաշտպանեին ալբանացիներին իրանց գալուբոյ կասկեքով, ոչ թե Բելգրադը ռմբակոծեին: Սանկցիաներ կիրառեին, ոչ թե պետությունը կազմաքանդեին: Հանցագործը պետք պատժվի միանշանակ, բայց էդ հանցագործին պատժելու անվան տակ ուրիշ գործով էին զբաղված: Կամ Իրաքում.. հետաքրքրիրա էդ "ազատագրված" ժողովուրդը ինչի ա ամբողջ հոգով ատում իր "ազատարարներին": Որովհետև էդ ամբողջ պատմությունը քողարկելով դեմոկրատիայի տակ հետապնդում էին միանգամայն այլ` ֆինանսական նպատակներ: 
Իսկ Ֆրանսիան մասնակացել է իրաքյան առաջին պատերազմին, իսկ երկրորդում ճիշտ է `դեմ էր:

Մոդերատորներ ջան էս  դեմոկրատական գրառումները կարող եք տեղափոխել համապատասխան թեմա ազատ խոսենք? Թե չէ ստեղ թեմայից դուրս ենք եկել արդեն:

----------


## Elmo

> Մոդերատորներ ջան էս դեմոկրատական գրառումները կարող եք տեղափոխել համապատասխան թեմա ազատ խոսենք? Թե չէ ստեղ թեմայից դուրս ենք եկել արդեն:


Համեցեք այստեղ  ու քննարկեք:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Թող պաշտպանեին ալբանացիներին իրանց գալուբոյ կասկեքով, ոչ թե Բելգրադը ռմբակոծեին: Սանկցիաներ կիրառեին, ոչ թե պետությունը կազմաքանդեին: Հանցագործը պետք պատժվի միանշանակ, բայց էդ հանցագործին պատժելու անվան տակ ուրիշ գործով էին զբաղված: Կամ Իրաքում.. հետաքրքրիրա էդ "ազատագրված" ժողովուրդը ինչի ա ամբողջ հոգով ատում իր "ազատարարներին": Որովհետև էդ ամբողջ պատմությունը քողարկելով դեմոկրատիայի տակ հետապնդում էին միանգամայն այլ` ֆինանսական նպատակներ: 
> Իսկ Ֆրանսիան մասնակացել է իրաքյան առաջին պատերազմին, իսկ երկրորդում ճիշտ է `դեմ էր:
> 
> Մոդերատորներ ջան էս  դեմոկրատական գրառումները կարող եք տեղափոխել համապատասխան թեմա ազատ խոսենք? Թե չէ ստեղ թեմայից դուրս ենք եկել արդեն:


բելգրադը ռմբակոծում էին, որ սերբերը ավելի արագ խելքները գոլւխները հավաքեին ու հասկանային, որ նացիստ նախագահով էս թվին Եվրոպայի կենտրոնում երկիր ունենալ չի կարելի: Սերբերը արդյունքում խելքները գլուխները հավաքեցին, մի քիչ ուշացումով, դրա համար էլ հիմա բացի ԵՄ դուռը աղիողորմ ծեծելուց զբաղված են նաև Բելգրադը վերականգնելով: 

Իրաքը ռմբակոծում են, քանի որ չի կարելի որ ողջ նավթի (որից կախված է բոլոր նամուսով երկրների բարեկեցությունը) արդյունահանման ու արտահանման գլխին ու կողքին մշտական Սադամի պես շիզոֆրենիկ լինի: Շահեր ունեին? Բա ինչի պիտի չունենան ? Ինչի որ երկիրը դեմոկրատական է լինում ուրեմն պիտի միջազգային ասպարեզում ոչ մի շահ չունենա ? Լավ էլ պիտի ունենա: Ու քանի որ դեմոկրատական երկիր է, տվյալ դեպքում ԱՄՆ, ուրեմն ավելի հարուստ է, ավելի կազմակերպված, ավելի արդյունավետ ու ավելի ուժեղ, ու դրա համար էլ ուժեղի դիրքերից պիտի մնացած հարիֆներին թելադրի, թե ինչ է պետք անել: Եթե Իրաքի արաբները իրենք չեն կարողանում իրենց Սադամի հարցերը լուծել ու դրանով վտանգում եմ մնացած աշխարհի բարեկեցությունն ու անվտանգությունը, ԱՄՆ կգա ու իրենց տեղը կլուծի բոլոր հարցերը: Ու կլուծի այնպես ինչպես իրեն է պետք, ոչ թե արաբներին: Ու թող արաբները ինչքան ուզում են չսիրեն յանկիներին: Մենք էլ լինեինք չէինք սիրի: Իսկ ով է սիրում օկուպացիոն ուժերին ??  

Ու այս առակի ամենասարսափելի մասն այն է, որ մենք այքան օրինակներ ունենալով խելքներս գլուխներս չենք հավաքում ու երկրի գլխին պահում ենք չընտրված ու սեփական ժողովրդի արյան վրայով նախագահ կնքված նախագահ: Դրա համար էլ մնացած դեմոկրատական երկրները հիմա ինացից գոհ, *սեփական շահերից ելնելով*, դրած մեզ թելադրում են Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծում, հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություններ ու մնացած բաները: Սա էլ պատժելու մի ձև է: Եթե մենք չենք կարողանում նորմալ երկիր կառուցել, ուրեմն մնացած նորմալ երկրների հետ հավասարի իրավունքով խոսլեու տեղ չունենք: Համ կթելադրեն հիմա ինչ պիտի անենք, համ բոլոր կողմերից կճնշեն, համ մենք բան չեն կարա ասենք, համ էլ էս նախագահով եթե մտքներովս էլ անցնի մի բան ասենք հաց ու ջրից, գազ ու նավթից, կկտրեն: Կարողա Թուրքիային էլ քսի տան Բելգրադի նման մեզ էլ մի քիչ ռմբակոծի:  Այ հենց սենց, ընկեր: 

Նորմալ երկիր ես, խոսալու տեղ ունես, ձենդ էլ լսող կա, ռմբակոխող էլ չկա` սեփական շահերով թե առանց սեփական շահերի: Աննորմալ երկիր ես, շան տեղ դնող չկա, ամեն կողմից վրետ թքելու են, պետք լինի մի հատ էլ ռմբակոծելու են, ու մի գրամ էլ խղճի խայթ չեն ունենալու:

----------

Kuk (06.04.2009), Վիշապ (06.04.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

Լավ, էսքան խոսեցիք դեմոկրատական ճանապարհով իշխանության եկած նախագահների ու իրենց գործած չարիքների մասին, բայց մի բան չասացիք: Էդ նախագահները բոլորն էլ ունեին իրենց ժողովրդի գոնե մի մասի աջակցությունը: Կարծում եք՝ Ամերիկայում բոլորը դեմ ե՞ն Իրաքի պատերազմին: Կամ Ֆրանսիայում չեն ուզու՞մ, որ Սարկոզին զորք ուղարկի Աֆղանստան: Գոնե մի զգալի մասը լավ էլ կողմ ա: Հաստատ լիքը ֆերմեր Ջոեր ու տաքսիստ Ֆրեդներ կան, որ ասում են՝ «տենց էր պետք»: Դրա համար էլ ձայն են տալիս: Որ իրանց ուզածով լինի: Հենց էդ ա դեմոկրատիան, ոչ թե վերացականն ու իդեալականը: Կա նախընտրական ծրագիր. նայում ես, ընտրում ես, քվերակում ես: Էրեկ ուզում էին՝ Բուշն էր: Էսօր Բուշին չեն ուզում՝ Օբաման ա: Վաղը Օբաման համը կհանի, ծրագիրը չի կատարի՝ իրան էլ գծերից կգցեն: Էդ ա միակ ճանապարհը:

----------


## ministr

> բելգրադը ռմբակոծում էին, որ սերբերը ավելի արագ խելքները գոլւխները հավաքեին ու հասկանային, որ նացիստ նախագահով էս թվին Եվրոպայի կենտրոնում երկիր ունենալ չի կարելի: Սերբերը արդյունքում խելքները գլուխները հավաքեցին, մի քիչ ուշացումով, դրա համար էլ հիմա բացի ԵՄ դուռը աղիողորմ ծեծելուց զբաղված են նաև Բելգրադը վերականգնելով: 
> 
> Իրաքը ռմբակոծում են, քանի որ չի կարելի որ ողջ նավթի (որից կախված է բոլոր նամուսով երկրների բարեկեցությունը) արդյունահանման ու արտահանման գլխին ու կողքին մշտական Սադամի պես շիզոֆրենիկ լինի: Շահեր ունեին? Բա ինչի պիտի չունենան ? Ինչի որ երկիրը դեմոկրատական է լինում ուրեմն պիտի միջազգային ասպարեզում ոչ մի շահ չունենա ? Լավ էլ պիտի ունենա: Ու քանի որ դեմոկրատական երկիր է, տվյալ դեպքում ԱՄՆ, ուրեմն ավելի հարուստ է, ավելի կազմակերպված, ավելի արդյունավետ ու ավելի ուժեղ, ու դրա համար էլ ուժեղի դիրքերից պիտի մնացած հարիֆներին թելադրի, թե ինչ է պետք անել: Եթե Իրաքի արաբները իրենք չեն կարողանում իրենց Սադամի հարցերը լուծել ու դրանով վտանգում եմ մնացած աշխարհի բարեկեցությունն ու անվտանգությունը, ԱՄՆ կգա ու իրենց տեղը կլուծի բոլոր հարցերը: Ու կլուծի այնպես ինչպես իրեն է պետք, ոչ թե արաբներին: Ու թող արաբները ինչքան ուզում են չսիրեն յանկիներին: Մենք էլ լինեինք չէինք սիրի: Իսկ ով է սիրում օկուպացիոն ուժերին ??  
> 
> Ու այս առակի ամենասարսափելի մասն այն է, որ մենք այքան օրինակներ ունենալով խելքներս գլուխներս չենք հավաքում ու երկրի գլխին պահում ենք չընտրված ու սեփական ժողովրդի արյան վրայով նախագահ կնքված նախագահ: Դրա համար էլ մնացած դեմոկրատական երկրները հիմա ինացից գոհ, *սեփական շահերից ելնելով*, դրած մեզ թելադրում են Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծում, հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություններ ու մնացած բաները: Սա էլ պատժելու մի ձև է: Եթե մենք չենք կարողանում նորմալ երկիր կառուցել, ուրեմն մնացած նորմալ երկրների հետ հավասարի իրավունքով խոսլեու տեղ չունենք: Համ կթելադրեն հիմա ինչ պիտի անենք, համ բոլոր կողմերից կճնշեն, համ մենք բան չեն կարա ասենք, համ էլ էս նախագահով եթե մտքներովս էլ անցնի մի բան ասենք հաց ու ջրից, գազ ու նավթից, կկտրեն: Կարողա Թուրքիային էլ քսի տան Բելգրադի նման մեզ էլ մի քիչ ռմբակոծի:  Այ հենց սենց, ընկեր: 
> 
> Նորմալ երկիր ես, խոսալու տեղ ունես, ձենդ էլ լսող կա, ռմբակոխող էլ չկա` սեփական շահերով թե առանց սեփական շահերի: Աննորմալ երկիր ես, շան տեղ դնող չկա, ամեն կողմից վրետ թքելու են, պետք լինի մի հատ էլ ռմբակոծելու են, ու մի գրամ էլ խղճի խայթ չեն ունենալու:


Ինչ ա նշանակում Բելգրադը ռմբակոծում են, որ սերբերը խելքները գլուխները հավաքեն? Եթե մեկը հանցագործություն ա արել պետք ա գնալ իրա տունը վառել, տնեցիներին ծեծել որ խելքը գլուխը հավաքի?

Դու ընդամենը հաստատեցիր իմ տեսակետը, որ դեմոկրատիան դա ընդամենը քողարկում է... դա քողարկումն է ֆինանսական մեծ մեքենայությունների և պլանների և այն ինչ արվում է դեմոկրատիայի անվան տակ իրականում հետապնդում է միայն մեկ վերջնական շահ ` ՓՈՂ, ՖԻՆԱՆՍ և ՀԱՄԱՇԽԱՐՀԱՅԻՆ ՏԻՐԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ: Հին օրենքը ուժի մեջ է դեռ ու ընդմիշտ մնալու է ուժի մեջ ` ՈՒԺԵՂԻ ՄՈՏ ՄԻՇՏ ԷԼ ԹՈՒՅԼՆ Է ՄԵՂԱՎՈՐ: Եթե ուժ ունես ուրեմն կարող ես կամ իրավունք ունես ճզմելու դիմացինին, անկախ այն բանից դա մարդ է թե պետություն: Միայն պետք է այդ ամենը սիրուն ձևակերպել: Ասենք ասել, որ բա գիտեք Իրաքում քիմիական զենք կա, երկիրն ավերել, օկուպացնել, հետո ասել, վայ ինձ սխալ տեղեկություն էր հասել, ես արդեն ջղայնացել եմ էդ մարդկանց վրա: Ու պրծավ, ով ռիսկ ունի կանգնի ասի բա էն ինչ զենք-մենք էիր ասում հլա արի ստե արա... սա էլ ասումա վայ մեռնեմ ձեր սրտին, ես եմ քանդել? ես էլ կսարքեմ... ու ամերիկյան շինարարական կազմակերպություններն ընկնում են մոր փորը... 

Ինչ վերաբերում ա մեզ, ապա այո, խելքներս գլուխներս չենք հավաքում ու մեր խելքից տուժում ենք: Մեզ ովա պատժում? Էդ նույն "դեմոկրատական" երկրներին լավ էլ ձեռա տալիս էն վիճակը, որում մենք հիմա կանք: Եթե այդպես չլիներ ուղղակի չէին ճանաչի էդ մարդուն որպես նախագահ: Բայց իրանց ՇԱՀԸ թելադրում ա որ ընդունեն, որ հետո դեմը դնեն ու րանց ուզածն անեն: Ու անում են: Թուրքիայի հետ ինչ որ սիլիբիլիների մեջ ենք ու դրա օգուտը դեռ չենք տեսնում, ու ոչ ոք չի էլ բացատրում: Ինչը բացատրեն, պտի լինի որ բացատրեն:

Մենք մեր մասին չմտածենք ուրիշը հաստատ չի մտածելու..

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ինչ ա նշանակում Բելգրադը ռմբակոծում են, որ սերբերը խելքները գլուխները հավաքեն? Եթե մեկը հանցագործություն ա արել պետք ա գնալ իրա տունը վառել, տնեցիներին ծեծել որ խելքը գլուխը հավաքի?


Հա, բայց ընդունիր, որ եթե այդ նույն դեռևս Հարավսլավիան լիներ ժողովրդավարական երկիր, եթե Միլոշևիչ բռնապետը չլիներ, Հարավսլավիան չէր ռմբակոծվի: Բոլորն էլ գիտեն, որևիցե մեկի համար գաղտնիք չէ, որ յուրաքանչյուր գերտերություն ունի իր տնտեսական, ֆինանսական, քաղաքական շահերը և որևիցե մեկը առանց լուրջ պատճառի չի միջամտում այլ երկրի ներքին քաղաքականությանը: Միջամտում է, երբ մյուսը թույլ է տալիս միջամտել: 
Այդպես է եղել վերջին մի քանի տարիներին: Ո՞վ չգիտի, որ ամերիկական արշավանքները Հարավսլավիա, Իրաք, Աֆղանստան ունեն հեռուն գնացող նպատակներ և ժողովրդավարության հաստատումն այդ երկրներում պարզապես քող է: Ուղղակի պետք է փաստել, որ եթե Հարավսլավիայում, Իրաքում, Աֆղանստանում չիշխեին կասկածելի լեգիտիմությամբ հանցագործ ռեժիմներ, ապա հաստատ պատճառ չէր լինի խառնվել նրանց ներքին քաղաքակնությանը: Երկիրդ ժողովրդավարակա՞ն է, երկրումդ չե՞ն ոտնահարվում մարդու իրավունքները, կա՞ խոսքի ազատություն, գործու՞մ է արդար տնտեսական համակարգ, ուրեմն երկիրդ հզոր է, լսելի է բոլորի կողմից:




> Դու ընդամենը հաստատեցիր իմ տեսակետը, որ դեմոկրատիան դա ընդամենը քողարկում է... դա քողարկումն է ֆինանսական մեծ մեքենայությունների և պլանների և այն ինչ արվում է դեմոկրատիայի անվան տակ իրականում հետապնդում է միայն մեկ վերջնական շահ ` ՓՈՂ, ՖԻՆԱՆՍ և ՀԱՄԱՇԽԱՐՀԱՅԻՆ ՏԻՐԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ:


Իսկ ինչու՞ է քողարկում: Ֆրանսիան համարվում է կայացած ժողովրդավարական երկիր: Պարզ է, որ ցանկացած պարագայում հնարավոր են ֆինանսական մեքենայություններ, բայց կարևորն այն է, որ այդ երկրի քաղաքացին իրեն զգում է անվտանգ, պաշտպանված, ազատ ավելի շատ, քան Հայաստանի Հանրապետության, Իրաքի կամ Իրանի: Թեկուզ՝ իր երկրի ներսում: Այ, որ ժողովրդավարական Բրիտանիան մասնակցեց Իրաքում հուսեյնական ռեժիմի տապալմանը, դա կարելի համարել դեմոկրատիայի անվան տակ, իրականում, շահադիտական գործողություն: Բայց կարևորը հասարակ անգլիացու համար, այն է որ ինքն իր երկրում ապրում է, կրկնում եմ՝ ապահով, ազատ, անվտանգ



> Հին օրենքը ուժի մեջ է դեռ ու ընդմիշտ մնալու է ուժի մեջ ` ՈՒԺԵՂԻ ՄՈՏ ՄԻՇՏ ԷԼ ԹՈՒՅԼՆ Է ՄԵՂԱՎՈՐ:


Է՜, հա, ո՞վ է ասում այդպես չէ: Բայց եթե ունես թեկուզ փոքրիկ, բայց ժողովրդավարական
հայրենիք/որի հետևանքով նաև կունենաս զարգացած տնտեսություն, լավ քաղաքացի, ուժեղ բանակ, միջազգային բարի համբավ/, ուրեմն՝ ունես նաև ուժեղ հայրենիք և որևիցե մեկն այդ երկրի նկատմամբ ագրեսիա չի կիրառի, կվախենա, որովհետև նման քայլի դեպքում միջազգային հանրությունը նրան կպատժի…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինչ ա նշանակում Բելգրադը ռմբակոծում են, որ սերբերը խելքները գլուխները հավաքեն? *Եթե մեկը հանցագործություն ա արել* պետք ա գնալ իրա տունը վառել, տնեցիներին ծեծել որ խելքը գլուխը հավաքի?


Ընկեր, էտ մեկը հենց-ընենց մեկը չի, երկրի նախագահն է, որին մի պահ սերբերը պաշտում էին, ու ասում էին, հա գնանք ալբանացիներին ու բոսինացիներին մորթենք; Դրա համար էլ բոլորով պատժվեցին: 
Մի հատ հարցնող լինի, էսքան ժամանակ մեկդ տեսել եք, որ մի հատ նորմալ երկիր լինի, մի հատ նորմալ նախագահով, նորմալ իշխանություններով, ոչ մի վատ բան արած չլինի, ու բռնեն ռմբակծեն: Մի հատ օրինակ գիտեք ? 

Ու հա հաստատում եմ համ իմ գրածը, համ էլ քո գրածը: Բոլոր երկրներն էլ ունեն լուրջ ֆինասատնտեսական շահեր: Ու նրանք ովքեր ուժեղ են ուժեղի դիրքերից էլ պիտի թելադրեն, աղքատներին ու թույլերին, թե ինչը ոնց է պետք անել: Իսկ եթե աղքատն ու թույլը կընդունի խաղի կանոնները - կանցկացնի նորմալ ընտրություններ, կունենա նորմալ իշխանություններ, կունենա նորմալ դատաիրավական համակարգ, կպաշտպանի մարդու իրավունքները, կհասկանա թե ինչ են ազատական գաղափարները, էտ երկրին գրկաբաց կընդունեն իրենց շարքերը ու կպաշտպանեն նաև այդ երկրի շահերը, այնպես ինչպես հիմա նույն ԱՄՆ պաշտպանում է ասենք չեխերին կամ լիտովցինեին: Իսկ եթե մենք ինքներս չենք ցանկանում նման երկիր ունենալ, այո, ուրիշներին դա շատ էլ ձեռ կտա, քանի որ մեզ կթելադրեն թե ինչ է պետք անել, ու եթե իրենց ասածով չանենք կպատժեն, առանց շղարշի, առանց թաքցնելու, լավ էլ պրյամոյ: Եթե մենք չենք ուզում նորմալ երկրում ապրել ֆրանսիացու բողկին չի, որ մեր տեղը ուզի որ մենք նորմալ երկրում ապրենք:

----------


## Արիացի

> Իշխանության կորուստ չի լինի, եթե սուս ու փուս անի այն, ինչ պուծինն է ուզում։


Ինձ տենց չի թվում: Ինչքան էլ դրսից աջակցեն, եթե ժողովուրդը դեմ դուրս գա, հեռանալու են:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ինձ տենց չի թվում: Ինչքան էլ դրսից աջակցեն, եթե ժողովուրդը դեմ դուրս գա, հեռանալու են:


Փաստորեն ըստ քեզ ժողովուրդը հիմա կողմ է։

----------


## Արիացի

> Փաստորեն ըստ քեզ ժողովուրդը հիմա կողմ է։


Ըստ իս, ժողովուրդը հիմա միասնական չի: Սենց ասեմ, մեծամասնությունը դեմ չէ: Ավելի ճիշտ, այնքան դեմ չեն, որ հրաժարական պահանջեն:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ինձ տենց չի թվում: Ինչքան էլ դրսից աջակցեն, եթե ժողովուրդը դեմ դուրս գա, հեռանալու են:


Էս մի տարիա բողոքի ակցիաներ անողներն էլ տա՞նձ են   :Shok:

----------


## Վիշապ

Լրիվ աֆրիկյան ցեղ ենք, մեզ կֆռռացնեն, կթալանեն, կհրմշտեն, դուբինկով գլխներիս կխփեն, չերյոմուխա կկրակեն, սնայպերով կգյուլլեն, մեր կարծիքը հաշվի առնելուց էլ չեմ խոսի, այսքանից հետո ծիծաղելի էլ է, բայց մենք այդքան դեմ չենք, որ հրաժարական պահանջենք, ուղղակի մի քիչ դեմքներս կծկում ենք ցավից ու չենք հասկանում, թե մեզնից ինչ են ուզում։ Թողեք հանգիստ ապրենք էլի :LOL:  Ես հասկացա, թե որն է մեր խնդիրը, *մենք հավես չունենք* որևէ բան անելու։

----------

murmushka (23.04.2009), Norton (23.04.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես հասկացա, թե որն է մեր խնդիրը, մենք հավես չունենք որևէ բան անելու։


Բայց Օբաման լավ կանի արտասանի ցեղասպանություն բառը:

----------

Հայկօ (23.04.2009), Վիշապ (23.04.2009)

----------


## Արշակ

> Ինձ տենց չի թվում: Ինչքան էլ դրսից աջակցեն, եթե ժողովուրդը դեմ դուրս գա, հեռանալու են:


Արիացի ջան, մարդ չգիտի էլ ծիծաղի թե լացի ասածներիդ վրա։
Եղբայր, դեմ դուրս եկողը արդեն վաղուց դուրս եկած պիտի լիներ։

----------


## Artgeo

> Արտ, ես ասեցի մեծամասնությունը, իսկ բողոքի ակցիաներ անողները մեծամասնություն չեն:


Եթե մեծամասնություն չեն, ապա փոքրամասնություն են, եթե փոքրամասնություն են, ապա կա մեծամասնություն, եթե Սերժին դեմ մարդիկ փոքրամասնություն են, ապա մեծամասնությունը Սերժին կողմ է: Ճի՞շտ ա տրամաբանությունս: 




> Չէ, Արշակ, ես լիքը մարդ գիտեմ, որ դեմ դուրս չեն եկել, բայց որոշակի արարքների դեպքում դեմ դուրս կգան:


Դաշնակնե՞րը... Փողին մունաթ:

----------


## Արիացի

> Եթե մեծամասնություն չեն, ապա փոքրամասնություն են, եթե փոքրամասնություն են, ապա կա մեծամասնություն, եթե Սերժին դեմ մարդիկ փոքրամասնություն են, ապա մեծամասնությունը Սերժին կողմ է: Ճի՞շտ ա տրամաբանությունս:


Չէ, տրամաբանությունը էն ա, որ էսօր ազգը պառակտված ա: Կա մի մաս, որը իշխանություններին դեմ ա ու պայքարում ա իշխանափոխության համար, կա մի շատ փոքր մաս, որը իշխանություններին կողմ ա ու կա մի մեծամասնություն, որը ոչ առաջիններին ա կողմ ոչ էլ երկրորդներին: Ինչ էլ ուզում է ասեն, ամենամեծ մասը երրորդն ա ու դրա հետ պետք ա հաշտվել:



> Դաշնակնե՞րը... Փողին մունաթ:


Ճիշտն ասած իմ ճանաչածների մեջ դաշնակ չկա, բայց հավանական ա, որ իրանք էլ դուրս գան իշխանությունների դեմ զիջումների դեպքում:

----------


## Արիացի

> Որոշակի արաքը որն է? Ղարաբաղի հարցը?


Օրինակ` Ղարաբաղի հարցը, բայց մենակ դա չի: Կան շատ այլ հարցեր ընդ որում և արտաքին քաղաքականության հետ կապված, և ներքին:

----------


## Արշակ

> Չէ, Արշակ, ես լիքը մարդ գիտեմ, որ դեմ դուրս չեն եկել, բայց որոշակի արարքների դեպքում դեմ դուրս կգան:


Խաբում են, չհավատաս։  :Wink:  Կամ առնվազն ինքնախաբեությամբ են զբաղվում ջայլամի պես գլուխը ավազի մեջ մտցնելով։

Իսկ ես արդեն չեմ պատկերացնում թե ուրիշ էլ ինչ ձևի կարելի է ստորացնել, էշի տեղ դնել տենց մարդկանց, որ դեմ դուրս գան։

----------

murmushka (23.04.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ու կա մի մեծամասնություն, որը ոչ առաջիններին ա կողմ ոչ էլ երկրորդներին:


բա ինչն ա կողմ ?? արտաքին հարաբերություններին,  թե զորաց քարերին ??

----------


## Rammer

> Օրինակ` Ղարաբաղի հարցը, բայց մենակ դա չի: Կան շատ այլ հարցեր ընդ որում և արտաքին քաղաքականության հետ կապված, և ներքին:


Դե փաստորեն Էտ "մեծամասնության" համար և ներքին և արտաքին քաղաքականության մեջ լյոխ լյավա հա? :Smile: 
Էտ անտարբեր "մեծամասնությունը" միշտ էլ մի բան կգտնի իրա անգործությունն ու անտարբերությունը արդարացնելու համար...

----------


## Elmo

> Եթե մեծամասնություն չեն, ապա փոքրամասնություն են, եթե փոքրամասնություն են, ապա կա մեծամասնություն, եթե Սերժին դեմ մարդիկ փոքրամասնություն են, ապա մեծամասնությունը Սերժին կողմ է: Ճի՞շտ ա տրամաբանությունս:


Քանի որ 1 000 000 մարդ Ազատության հրապարակում չհավաքվեց և իշխանություններին վերջնաժամկետ չտրվեց, ուրեմն մեծամասնությունը Լևոնի կոմը չէին: քանի որ Սերժի կազմակերպած հրապարակային միջոցառումներին զոռով էին բերում համարյա բոլոր մարդկանց, ուրեմն Սերժի կողմնակիցները ահավոր քիչ են/ասենք 300 000/, եթե Լևոնի ու Սերժի կողմնակիցները միասին վերացրած 1 000 000 հոգի չեն կազմում , ուրեմն մեծամասնությունը երկուսին էլ դեմ ա:

----------

ministr (23.04.2009), Արիացի (23.04.2009)

----------


## Արշակ

> Չէ, տրամաբանությունը էն ա, որ էսօր ազգը պառակտված ա: Կա մի մաս, որը իշխանություններին դեմ ա ու պայքարում ա իշխանափոխության համար, կա մի շատ փոքր մաս, որը իշխանություններին կողմ ա ու կա մի մեծամասնություն, որը ոչ առաջիններին ա կողմ ոչ էլ երկրորդներին: Ինչ էլ ուզում է ասեն, ամենամեծ մասը երրորդն ա ու դրա հետ պետք ա հաշտվել:


Արիացի, եթե էդ քո ասած երրորդ մասը մեծամասնություն է, ինչու՞ էդ մեծամասնությունը չի ստեղ «ասողը»։ Գիտեմ, ինչպես միշտ կասեք առաջնորդ չկա։ Ես էլ կզարմանամ. եթե տենց մեծամասնություն են, մի՞թե էդքան մարդու մեջ մի հատ նորմալ խելքը գլխին մարդ չկա, որի հետևից գնալով սարեր շուռ կտայիք։

Ստեղից եզրակացնում ենք, որ կամ խելքը գլխին մարդ չկա էդ երրորդների մեջ, կամ իրանք մեծամասնություն չեն, կամ էլ ավելի հավանական է որ Վիշապի ասածն է՝ «հավես չունեք որևէ բան անելու». ու տենց էլ ազգի մեծ մասը թմբիրի մեջ ընկած անջատված լռված է էլի։

Դրա՞նք պիտի Սերժին չթողնեն Ղարաբաղը հանձնել։ Ասում եմ էլի. չգիտեմ լացեմ թե ծիծաղեմ էս ամենի վրա։

_«Եղիր հեզ, բանող եզ, և վարիր այս անվերջ սևահողը։ Երբ կիջնի երեկոն, դու հանգիստ գնա գոմ, որոճա քեզ բաժին ընկած խոտը՝ մինչև կբացվի առավոտը»_ :Sulel:

----------

Artgeo (23.04.2009), murmushka (23.04.2009), Հայկօ (23.04.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Քանի որ 1 000 000 մարդ Ազատության հրապարակում չհավաքվեց և իշխանություններին վերջնաժամկետ չտրվեց, ուրեմն մեծամասնությունը Լևոնի կոմը չէին: քանի որ Սերժի կազմակերպած հրապարակային միջոցառումներին զոռով էին բերում համարյա բոլոր մարդկանց, ուրեմն Սերժի կողմնակիցները ահավոր քիչ են/ասենք 300 000/, եթե Լևոնի ու Սերժի կողմնակիցները միասին վերացրած 1 000 000 հոգի չեն կազմում , ուրեմն մեծամասնությունը երկուսին էլ դեմ ա:


Շատ ճիշտ տրամաբանություն: Մեռնեմ թվաբանությանը :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Քանի որ 1 000 000 մարդ Ազատության հրապարակում չհավաքվեց և իշխանություններին վերջնաժամկետ չտրվեց, ուրեմն մեծամասնությունը Լևոնի կոմը չէին: քանի որ Սերժի կազմակերպած հրապարակային միջոցառումներին զոռով էին բերում համարյա բոլոր մարդկանց, ուրեմն Սերժի կողմնակիցները ահավոր քիչ են/ասենք 300 000/, եթե Լևոնի ու Սերժի կողմնակիցները միասին վերացրած 1 000 000 հոգի չեն կազմում , ուրեմն մեծամասնությունը երկուսին էլ դեմ ա:


Փաստորեն, որ Հայաստան-Թուրքիա ֆուտբոլային խաղին 50 000 մարդ ա գնում, էտ նշանակում ա, որ մնացած 2 950 000 -ը ուզում են որ Թուրքիան կրի Հայաստանին:

----------


## Elmo

> Գիտեմ, ինչպես միշտ կասեք առաջնորդ չկա։


Սխալ գիտես Արշակ ջան, որ ասեն առաջնորդ չկա, էլի չհավատաս: Հավատ չկա:

----------


## Elmo

> Փաստորեն, որ Հայաստան-Թուրքիա ֆուտբոլային խաղին 50 000 մարդ ա գնում, էտ նշանակում ա, որ մնացած 2 950 000 -ը ուզում են որ Թուրքիան կրի Հայաստանին:


չէ , նշանակում ա, որ մնացածը տելեվիզորով են թամաշա անում խաղին:

----------

ministr (23.04.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Քանի որ 1 000 000 մարդ Ազատության հրապարակում չհավաքվեց և իշխանություններին վերջնաժամկետ չտրվեց, ուրեմն մեծամասնությունը Լևոնի կոմը չէին: քանի որ Սերժի կազմակերպած հրապարակային միջոցառումներին զոռով էին բերում համարյա բոլոր մարդկանց, ուրեմն Սերժի կողմնակիցները ահավոր քիչ են/ասենք 300 000/, եթե Լևոնի ու Սերժի կողմնակիցները միասին վերացրած 1 000 000 հոգի չեն կազմում , ուրեմն մեծամասնությունը երկուսին էլ դեմ ա:


Շատ ճիշտ տրամաբանություն ա...Հալալա...Առաջարկում եմ էս հաշվարկդ Սերժին գրի, թող էտ մարդը գիշերը նորմալ քնի, թե չէ ինքը գիտի մեծամասնությունը Լևոնի կողմն ա...

----------


## Արիացի

> Արիացի, եթե էդ քո ասած երրորդ մասը մեծամասնություն է, ինչու՞ էդ մեծամասնությունը չի ստեղ «ասողը»։ Գիտեմ, ինչպես միշտ կասեք առաջնորդ չկա։ Ես էլ կզարմանամ. եթե տենց մեծամասնություն են, մի՞թե էդքան մարդու մեջ մի հատ նորմալ խելքը գլխին մարդ չկա, որի հետևից գնալով սարեր շուռ կտայիք։
> 
> Ստեղից եզրակացնում ենք, որ կամ խելքը գլխին մարդ չկա էդ երրորդների մեջ, կամ իրանք մեծամասնություն չեն, կամ էլ ավելի հավանական է որ Վիշապի ասածն է՝ «հավես չունեք որևէ բան անելու». տենց էլ ազգի մեծ մասը թմբիրի մեջ ընկած անջատված լռված է էլի։
> 
> _«Եղիր հեզ, բանող եզ, և վարիր այս անվերջ սևահողը։ Երբ կիջնի երեկոն, դու հանգիստ գնա գոմ, որոճա քեզ բաժին ընկած խոտը՝ մինչև կբացվի առավոտը»_


Արշակ, ես էսօրվա Հայաստանում լիքը մշակութային ու հոգևոր պրոբլեմներ եմ տեսնում, որոնք խիստ մտահոգիչ են իմ համար ու գտնում եմ, որ ամեն հայ պետք ա մտածի էդ պրոբլեմները լուծելու համար: Մյուս կողմից համոզված եմ, որ օրինակ դու էդ հարցերի շուրջ չես մտածում: Հիմա ինչ? Գամ ու քեզ ասեմ թմբիրի մեջ ընկած անջատված լռված ես?

----------


## Արիացի

> Շատ ճիշտ տրամաբանություն ա...Հալալա...Առաջարկում եմ էս հաշվարկդ Սերժին գրի, թող էտ մարդը գիշերը նորմալ քնի, թե չէ ինքը գիտի մեծամասնությունը Լևոնի կողմն ա...


Չէ, ինքը որ տենց իմանար, հաստատ ռիսկ չէր անի նախագահ դառնալ:

----------


## Elmo

> Շատ ճիշտ տրամաբանություն ա...Հալալա...Առաջարկում եմ էս հաշվարկդ Սերժին գրի, թող էտ մարդը գիշերը նորմալ քնի, թե չէ ինքը գիտի մեծամասնությունը Լևոնի կողմն ա...


Ինքը գիտի, որ մեծամասնությունը Լևոնի կողմը չի, բայց ինքը գիտի, որ մեծամասնությունը իրան դեմ ա, ու քիչ-քիչ անցնում ա Լևոնի կողմը, որոհետև ուրիշ գնալու տեղ չունի: Ես Լևոնին տանել չեմ կարողանում, բայց հիմա ստիպված եմ իրան ընտրել, եթե նախագահական լինի: Իսկ Քաղաքապետի ընտրություններին մասնակցելու իրավունք չունեմ, բայց մեկ ա բոլոր ծանոթներս իմ շնորհիվ Լևոնին են ընտրելու: Ունենք վատ ու ավելի վատ, ես ընտրում եմ վատը:

----------

Արիացի (23.04.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դրա՞նք պիտի Սերժին չթողնեն Ղարաբաղը հանձնել։ Ասում եմ էլի. չգիտեմ լացեմ թե ծիծաղեմ էս ամենի վրա։


Աբեր լացի: Պրիտոմ շորերդ ճղելով, մազերդ փիդելով, քեզ արունլվա անելով: 
Ուրեմն "դրանք" Սերժի կողմից թուրքերին Ղարաբաղը տալուց հետո, էլի տանը նստած Արարադին ցավը տանեմն են երգելու: Նվնվացող, սրտխառնոց առաջացնող ձայնով: Ու հենց տենան որ ք.քի տեղ դնող չկա, անցնելու են ալամ աշխարհը հայերին պիտի ղուրբան լինի թեմային: Ու հենց տենան, որ էլի դնող չկա, փասափուսեքը հավաքելու են գնան Լոս, որ արեգակին հեռվից նայեն, մեկ էլ տարին մեկ սպասեն որ պիտի նախագահը ցեղասպանություն բառը ասի կամ չասի, որ ասելուց հետո, թափով հետ գան ու թուրքերից սաղ գրավեն հետ:

----------

Nadine (12.06.2009), Rammer (23.04.2009), Հայկօ (23.04.2009)

----------


## Արշակ

> Արշակ, ես էսօրվա Հայաստանում լիքը մշակութային ու հոգևոր պրոբլեմներ եմ տեսնում, որոնք խիստ մտահոգիչ են իմ համար ու գտնում եմ, որ ամեն հայ պետք ա մտածի էդ պրոբլեմները լուծելու համար: Մյուս կողմից համոզված եմ, որ օրինակ դու էդ հարցերի շուրջ չես մտածում: Հիմա ինչ? Գամ ու քեզ ասեմ թմբիրի մեջ ընկած անջատված լռված ես?


Արիացի, օդի մեջ շատ բան կարելի է ասել. էդ համոզմունքդ հիմնավորում–փաստարկ պիտի ունենա բարձրաձայնվելուց առաջ։ 
Հստակ տրամաբանական դատողություններ արեցի թմբիրի մասին խոսելուց առաջ։ 
Ու հետո, եթե թմբիր բառը դուրդ չի գալիս ուրիշ անուն կարաս տաս։ Էությունը հո չի՞ փոխվում։ Ուրիշ անուն տալով մեկ է էդ երրորդ ուժը հարց լուծող չի դառնում։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Արշակ, ես էսօրվա Հայաստանում լիքը մշակութային ու հոգևոր պրոբլեմներ եմ տեսնում, որոնք խիստ մտահոգիչ են իմ համար ու գտնում եմ, որ ամեն հայ պետք ա մտածի էդ պրոբլեմները լուծելու համար:


Ու ապեր, էտ մշակութային պրոբլեմներդ ումով ես լուծելու ?? Կիսատ պռատ հայերեն խոսացող նախագահով, թե ինտելկոտաւլ գիգանտների հավաքատեղի ԱԺ-ով. թե քամակ մտնող ակադեմիայով ու փողի մեռած գիտնականներով ու գրողներով: Թե դու քա համար տանը նստած, տելեվիզորի դեմը դարդ ես անում, ու մտածում ես, որ լուծվելու են էտ պրոբլեմները իրան իրան ?? 

Թե կայֆավատ ես ըլնում վրեքս, մենք չենք հասկանում ??

----------

Արիացի (23.04.2009), Արշակ (23.04.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Ինքը գիտի, որ մեծամասնությունը Լևոնի կողմը չի, բայց ինքը գիտի, որ մեծամասնությունը իրան դեմ ա, ու քիչ-քիչ անցնում ա Լևոնի կողմը, որոհետև ուրիշ գնալու տեղ չունի: Ես Լևոնին տանել չեմ կարողանում, բայց հիմա ստիպված եմ իրան ընտրել, եթե նախագահական լինի: Իսկ Քաղաքապետի ընտրություններին մասնակցելու իրավունք չունեմ, բայց մեկ ա բոլոր ծանոթներս իմ շնորհիվ Լևոնին են ընտրելու: Ունենք վատ ու ավելի վատ, ես ընտրում եմ վատը:


Էլմո ջան, եթե ինչ որ բան պնդում ես, բայց պարզվում է որ կա գոնե մի դեպք, որին չի բավարարում քո պնդումը և ստացվում է սխալ, ուրեմն քո պնդումը այլևս պնդում չի...համաձայն ես չէ?
1. Հայաստանում բոլոր տեսակի ընտրությունները  և սոց հարցումները կեղծված են: Էտ դեպքում դու ինչպես կարող ես պնդել թե ով ինչքան ընտրազանգված ունի և որոշես թե ով է մեծամասնություն:
2. Ոչ մեկ չի կարող պնդել որ միտինգի ժամանակ չի հավքվի 1 միլլոն մարդ, եթե Հայաստանում չլինի օրիանական տեռոր, վախի, "մուսռնոցի" մթնոլորտ և բաց ճանապարհներ:
3. 9 օր նստացույցի ժամանակ դու մարդահամար ես անցկացրել, որ գիտես թե կոնկրետ ինքան մարդ էր ամենօր մասնակցել միտինգի?
4. Ընդհանրապես կողմանիցների ընդանուր քանակը իմանալու համար միտինգ եկածների քանակը բազմապատկում են 3 -ով...մնացածը չգրեմ:
5. Կարևորը 1 միլլիոն մարդը չի, կարևորը ընտորղների մեծամասնությունն ա: Ու ես վստահ եմ, եթե Ռ.Ք.-ն կամ Ս.Ս.-ն վստահ չլինեին որ ընտորների մեծամասնությունը Լևոնի կողմն է( կարևոր չի ինչ պատճառով), մարտի մեկ չէին անի...

----------

Mephistopheles (23.04.2009), Արշակ (23.04.2009), Հայկօ (23.04.2009), Տրիբուն (23.04.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սխալ գիտես Արշակ ջան, որ ասեն առաջնորդ չկա, էլի չհավատաս: Հավատ չկա:


Էլմօ ապեր, հավատը հավատացողից է գալիս…

----------


## Marduk

հիմա արդեն հաստատ կարամ ասեմ
ոչ թե լինելու է իշխանափոխություն այլ լինելու էլիտայի մորթոց:
Արևմուտքն ու արևելքը համատեղ ջանքերով մորթելու են այս էլիտային, ինչպես դա օրինակ պարբերաբար կատարվել է Հայաստանի պատմության ընթացքում

----------

Լեռնցի (11.06.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> հիմա արդեն հաստատ կարամ ասեմ
> ոչ թե լինելու է իշխանափոխություն այլ լինելու էլիտայի մորթոց:
> Արևմուտքն ու արևելքը համատեղ ջանքերով մորթելու են այս էլիտային, ինչպես դա օրինակ պարբերաբար կատարվել է Հայաստանի պատմության ընթացքում


արա… լավ էլի՜… մի հատ լուրջ բան ասա էլի

----------

ministr (23.04.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> 5. Կարևորը 1 միլլիոն մարդը չի, կարևորը ընտորղների մեծամասնությունն ա: Ու ես վստահ եմ, եթե Ռ.Ք.-ն կամ Ս.Ս.-ն վստահ չլինեին որ ընտորների մեծամասնությունը Լևոնի կողմն է( կարևոր չի ինչ պատճառով), մարտի մեկ չէին անի...


Մարտի 1-ը հենց նրա համար եղավ, որ արդեն բոլորը գնում էին դեպի ազատության հրապարակ: Մարդիկ միանում էին ընդիմությանը: Օրեցօր Մարդկանց քանակը շատանում էր: Տենց չէին կարա երկար թողնեին, կամ պիտի հրաժարական տաին, կամ ջարդեին: Իրանք էլ ջարդեցին: Այ դրա համար եղավ մարտի 1-ը:

Իսկ քանակի մասին էլ չեմ խոսում: Եթե քանակով մեծամասնությունն ա Լևոնի կողմը, ուրեմն մասնակցողները հաստատ բոլորը չեն, ճնշող մեծամասնությունը մի անգամ ա դուրս եկել փողոց՝ մարտի 1-ի երեկոյան: Նույնիսկ նայելով էլ կարելի էր դատել ինչքան մարդ կար մարտի 1-ին Քաղաքապետարանի դիմաց, ինչքան կար, ասենք հունիս 20-ի հանրահավաքին:

----------


## ministr

> Ինքը գիտի, որ մեծամասնությունը Լևոնի կողմը չի, բայց ինքը գիտի, որ մեծամասնությունը իրան դեմ ա, ու քիչ-քիչ անցնում ա Լևոնի կողմը, որոհետև ուրիշ գնալու տեղ չունի: Ես Լևոնին տանել չեմ կարողանում, բայց հիմա ստիպված եմ իրան ընտրել, եթե նախագահական լինի: Իսկ Քաղաքապետի ընտրություններին մասնակցելու իրավունք չունեմ, բայց մեկ ա բոլոր ծանոթներս իմ շնորհիվ Լևոնին են ընտրելու: Ունենք վատ ու ավելի վատ, ես ընտրում եմ վատը:


Տենց միանշանակ դժվարա ասել թե էդ զանգվածն ուրա գնում, որովհետև երկու կողմն էլ անկախ իրենցից հակաքարոզչություն են անում իրենց դեմ:

----------


## Marduk

Մեֆիստոֆել

Դրանից լուրջ բան էլ ինչ ասեմ..
Բա քո կարծիքով ոնց են կործանվել հայկական պետականությունները ու ձեռքի հետ էլ ոչնչացվել նրանց էլիտաները...

Այ այսպես խրվել են բազարների մեջ , ընկել են երկու քարի արանքը ու մորթվել են...

Դուք Եվրոնյուս նայեք տեսեք ինչ է կատարվում

----------


## Rammer

> Չէ, ինքը որ տենց իմանար, հաստատ ռիսկ չէր անի նախագահ դառնալ:


Էտ որ "հաստատ" բառը գրում ես, ուրեմն ենթադրում եմ որ էտ հարցը անձամբ Սերժի հետ ես քննարկել, ինքն ել ասել է" Արիացի ջան ռազ, որ հարգիր հարցրի ասեմ ախպերս..."

Գիտես լիքը հետաքրքիր բաներ կարելի է գրել "Ես հաստահ գիտեմ որ..." ով...Օրինակ "ես հաստատ գիտեմ որ Սերժն ու Լևոնը իրար հետ պայմանավորվել են ու էս սաղ սարքին ժողովրդի գլխին,,,".
"Հաստատ գիտեմ որ Սերժը կարգին մարդ ա` ուժեղ, խելացի, հմուտ դիվանագետ, մակարդակ հռետոր, մարդասեր, դաժե հայրենասեր...."

Ինքը ռիսկ չի անի , բայց մեջքին Ղարաբաղի սպեցն ա ու մնացած ծախվածները...

----------

murmushka (23.04.2009), Norton (23.04.2009), Տրիբուն (23.04.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

Որևէ կասկած չկա, որ իշխող վարչախումբը հերթական անգամ կեղծեց ընտրությունը: Այս անգամ նա կարծես թե չբավարարվեց վարչական ռեսուրսով, տարատեսակ ընտրակաշառքներով, կաշառված ընտրողներին տեղամասեր բերման ենթարկելով և <կարուսելներ> կազմակերպելով: Ըստ երևույթի քվեարկության և ձայների հաշվարկի ընթացքում տեղի ունեցան ավելի լուրջ հանցագործություններ նույնպես: Ամեն դեպքում Գագիկ Բեգլարյանին և ՀՀԿ-ին վերագրված 47 տոկոսը իրողության հետ որևէ կապ չունեցող անհեթեթություն է: Այդպիսի թվի հրապարակումը նշանակում էր մեկ բան: Սերժ Սարգսյանը հայտարարում է, որ ինքը չի պատրաստվում հանձնել իշխանությունը, չի պատրաստվում այն կիսել որևէ մեկի հետ, չի հանդուրժի որևէ առնետավազք իր նավից, ու այդ ամենին հասնելու համար միջոցների միջև խտրականություն չի դնելու:

Որքան էլ մեծ լինեն ընտրակեղծիքները, դրանք սպասելի և կանխատեսելի էին: Սերժ Սարգսյանը չէր կարող թույլ տալ, որպեսզի իր գլխավորած կուսակցության թեկնածուից բացի որևէ մեկը քաղաքապետ դառնար: Փոխարենը ավելի մեծ ուշադրության է արժանի ընտրությունների մեկ ուրիշ, շատ ավելի կարևոր արդյունք: Այն է. առաջին նախագահի պարտությունը, ավելի ճշգրիտ, անսպասելիորեն մեծ թվով ձայների կորուստը: Քաղաքապետի թեկնածու Տեր-Պետրոսյանը առնվազն հարյուր հազարով կամ շուրջ 60 տոկոսով պակաս քվե ստացավ նախագահի թեկնածու Տեր-Պետրոսյանից: Ընդ որում պակասած ձայների միայն մի փոքր մասը գողացվեց: Իսկ մնացած ընտրողները ոչ միայն մնացին տանը նստած, նրանց կեսից ավելին նույնիսկ քվեարկեցին ասֆալտապատողների օգտին: Ինչո՞ւ:

Շատերը զարմացան, երբ Կոնգրեսի առաջնորդ նախկին նախագահը հայտարարեց քաղաքային ընտրություններին մասնակցելու իր որոշման մասին: Ոմանք հիացան նրա հերթական ձիու քայլով և ոգևորվեցին, ոմանք տարակուսեցին, թե ինչու նա իջավ նախագահական բարձունքից: Եղան նաև վախեցողներ: Պատճառներ կային: Նախագահական ընտրությունների ժամանակ Երևանում նա ստացել էր գրեթե այնքան քվե, որքան այս ընտրություններում արձանագրվեց իշխանական կուսակցության օգտին: Այն ժամանակ էլ էին ընտրությունները կեղծվել, բայց շուրջ 180 հազար մարդ այնուամենայնիվ քվեարկել էր ընդդիմության առաջնորդի օգտին: Բացի այդ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը վարպետորեն խաղից հանեց Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանին և մնաց միակ ընդդիմադիր ուժը: Իսկ իշխանական թևը ներկայանում էր միմյանց հետ մրցակցող, նույնիսկ հակամարտող կուսակցություններով: Ավելին, միայն Երևանում քվեատուփերը հսկելը շատ ավելի հեշտ էր, քան ողջ երկրում, իսկ Կոնգրեսը արդեն որոշ չափով կազմակերպված կառույց ուներ: Մի խոսքով, հաղթելու բոլոր նախադրյալներն առկա էին:

Սակայն հաղթանակի օգտին խոսող այդ նախադրյալների կողքին կար մեկ ծանրակշիռ պատճառ, որը կանխորոշեց պարտությունը: Ընդդիմադիր տրամադրված ընտրազանգվածի մեծ մասի կողմից առաջին նախագահը այլևս չէր ընկալվում որպես արագ իշխանափոխության հասնելու գործիք: Եվ նրանք իրավացի էին: Մարդիկ հոգնել էին Տեր-Պետրոսյանի պատմագիտական վերլուծություններից, նրանից հեղափոխություն էին ակնկալում, սակայն ստացան <սահմանադրական պայքար>: Մարտի 1-ին ընդդիմության առաջամարտիկները բարիկադներ կառուցեցին, անձնազոհաբար կռվեցին և կարող էին հաղթել, սակայն այդպես էլ մնացին առանց առաջնորդ: Ոչ ոք չէր կասկածում, որ քաղաքային ընտրությունները նույնպես կեղծվելու էին, որից հետո սահմանադրական պայքարը շարունակելը անիմաստ էր լինելու: Հասկանալի էր նաև, որ եթե անգամ, եթե Տեր-Պետրոսյանը դառնար քաղաքապետ, նա անմիջապես չէր զարգացնելու հաջողությունը, այլ կաբելային հեռուստատեսություն էր ստեղծելու:

Տեր-Պետրոսյանը առաջին գործիչը չէ, որ փորձեց օգտագործել ժողովրդի ատելությունը իշխանությունների հանդեպ: Սակայն, եթե մյուսները դա անում էին իշխանության հասնելու կամ առնվազն խորհրդարանում ներկայացված լինելու համար, ապա <հիմնադիր> նախագահը շատ լավ հասկանում էր, որ ինքը նորից նախագահ չի դառնալու, պատգամավոր դառնալ էլ չէր երազում: Շարժումը նա օգտագործեց պատմության առջև ինքնամաքրվելու, Արցախը ծախողի, թուրքամետ և արևմտամետ գործչի պիտակներից ձերբազատվելու, իր կառավարման տարիների սխալների ու հանցանքների համար արդարանալու, նախկին ընդդիմախոսների հետ ունեցած հին վեճերը իր օգտին լուծելու և ժողովրդի հիշողության մեջ որպես ժողովրդավարության առաջամարտիկ և ծանրակշիռ քաղաքական գործիչ մնալու համար: Որպեսզի այս ամենը կարողանար անել, առաջին նախագահին մեծ և ուշադիր լսարան էր պետք իր երկար վերլուծական ճառերի համար: Իսկ 20 հազար մարդու, Լևոնին լսելու ակնկալիքով, հրապարակում կարող էր հավաքել միայն արագ իշխանափոխության հույսը: Եվ նա տվեց այդ հույսը, ներկայացավ որպես լավագույն <գործիք>, որին օգտագործելով ժողովուրդը վերջապես կարող է հասնել իր նպատակին:

Սակայն հիմա իշխանափոխության գործիքը այլևս մաշված է: Բոլոր գործիքներն էլ վաղ թե ուշ մաշվում են և անպիտան դառնում: Իրենց առաջին վերելքից հետո նույն բախտին են արժանացել Վազգեն Մանուկյանը, Դեմիրճյանները, Գեղամյանը: Սակայն Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի դեպքը առանձնահատուկ է: Գործիքների այդ տեսակի մեջ նա լավագույնն էր և պետք է ենթադրել կլինի վերջինը: Նրա հետ միասին բարոյապես մաշվում է նման <գործիքների> հին սերունդը: Քաղաքական պայքարի նոր գործիքներ են պետք, ոչ թե անհատներ, այլ կառույցներ, ոչ թե ամբոխվար կուռքեր, այլ ընտրված առաջնորդներ, որոնք հայ ժողովրդին կհամախմբեն և կառաջնորդեն ոչ թե <ընդդեմ> իշխանավոր անհատների, այլ <հանուն> ազգային նպատակների:

Արմեն ԱՂԱՅԱՆ
http://www.natnews.info/index.php?news=2452

----------

Chilly (16.06.2009), One_Way_Ticket (11.06.2009), Tig (11.06.2009), urartu (29.10.2009)

----------


## ministr

Հետաքրքիր հոդված էր:
Հայաստանում միայն մի եղանակով ա հնարավոր սահմանադրական ճանապարհով իշխանափոխություն անել ` պալատական հեղաշրջումով: Մարդիկ ստիպված հրաժարական կտան, արտաքինից ամեն ինչ սահմանադրական կլինի: Մնացած բոլոր ձևերը Հայաստանում չեն աշխատում: Իսկ ուժի միջոցով հեղաշրջումը հղի է բազմատեսակ վտանգներով առաջին հերթին հենց հեղաշրջում կազմակերպողների ու անողների համար, էլ չասեմ պետության: Իսկ պալատական հեղաշրջում համենայն դեպս մոտակա ժամանակներում անհնար է իրականացնել, քանի որ օլիգարխիան և մոնարխիան, գեներալիտետի հետ միասին, ունեն նույն շահերը և քայլում են ձեռք ձեռքի բռնած: Բաստիլի գրավումների ժամանակներն անցել են:

----------

Nadine (12.06.2009), Tig (11.06.2009)

----------


## Տատ

> Քաղաքական պայքարի նոր գործիքներ են պետք, ոչ թե անհատներ, այլ կառույցներ, ոչ թե ամբոխվար կուռքեր, այլ ընտրված առաջնորդներ,


Այդ կուռքային իրավիճակն ինձ ամենից շատն է խանգարում ԼՏՊ և ՀԱԿ-ի մեջ: Եվ այն, որ ԼՏՊ շատ հմուտ ձևով ինքն է ստեղծել ու խնամում է մինչև հիմա իր իմիջը՝ Առաջին նախագահ... լևոն-լևոն (ոչ թե ազատություն և այլն) կոչեր...քաղաքապետի ցուցակի համար մեկ...

----------


## Հայկօ

> Այդ կուռքային իրավիճակն ինձ ամենից շատն է խանգարում ԼՏՊ և ՀԱԿ-ի մեջ: Եվ այն, որ ԼՏՊ շատ հմուտ ձևով ինքն է ստեղծել ու խնամում է մինչև հիմա իր իմիջը՝ Առաջին նախագահ... լևոն-լևոն (ոչ թե ազատություն և այլն) կոչեր...քաղաքապետի ցուցակի համար մեկ...


Տատ ջան, անձամբ ես ավելի շատ *ընդդեմ* եմ, քան թե *հանուն*  :Smile: : Այսինքն՝ կուռք ուզեմ էլ՝ չեմ կարող ունենալ: Կան մի քանի հիմնարար գաղափարներ, կան այդ գաղափարներից շեղվողներ ու կա այլընտրանք: Բնականաբար, ընտրելու եմ որ թե նաղդ վատը, այլ «երևի» վատը: Թեկուզ մենակ նրա համար, որ ոչ թե նաղդ ա, այլ «երևի»: Ու որտև եթե, ասենք, փոսի մեջ նաղդ սովից մեռնում ես, ու մի հիվանդ մարդ ձեռքը պարզում ա, որ քեզ հանի, հաստատ ձեռքդ կտաս, չես ասի՝ «չէ, դու գնա, թող բժշկական ռեզինից ձեռնոցներով ու մեծ բյուստով սիրուն բուժքույր գա», որտև կարող ա վարակվես, կարող ա՝ չէ, բայց որ մնաս, հաստատ մեռնելու ես:

Վիտա ջան, դու հավատու՞մ ես, որ իշխանափոխության դեպքում ավելի վատ ա լինելու: Չէ, լուրջ, հավատու՞մ ես: Ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում էդ ավելի վատը: Իմ կարծիքով՝ ծայրահեղ դեպքում, ասենք, ոչ մի բան էլ չի փոխվի, բայց ավելի վատ հաստատ չի լինի: Էդ դեպքում՝ ինչու՞ ոչ:

----------

Mephistopheles (12.06.2009), murmushka (12.06.2009), Rammer (12.06.2009)

----------


## ministr

> ՄԻԹԵ ՈՍՏԻԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ՊԱՏՐԱՍՏ ԷՐ ԲԱՑԵԼ ԱԶԱՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՀՐԱՊԱՐԱԿԸ
> Եթե մարտի 1-ին Մյասնիկյանի արձանի մոտ հավաքված բազմությունը վերադառնար հետ Ազատության հրապարակ, ապա հեղափոխությունը կլիներ հաղթած: Այդ միտքը հունիսի 15-ին Դե ֆակտո ակումբում հայտնել է ՆԺԿ առաջնորդ Արամ Կարապետյանը, լրագրողների համար մեկնաբանելով հունիսի 12-ին ՀԱԿ հանրահավաքի իր ելույթի այն դրույթը, որ պետք է ժողովրդական նոր հզոր ալիք, որի անունը “եթե կուզեք, դրեք հեղափոխություն”:
> 
> “Հայաստանում, ինչպես Հարավային Կովկասի բոլոր երկրներում, երբ որ իշխանությունը քայլ է անում եւ չի հաջողում, իշխանական բուրգը սկսում է փլվել: Եթե առավոտյան մտել էին ծեծուջարդով ցրել էին, բայց դրանից հետո ժողովուրդը չէր համակերպվել դրա հետ, հավաքվել էր, եւ եթե հետ գար ու Ազատության հրապարակը էլի վերցներ, իմիջայլոց, ուզում եմ նշել, որ դա կաներ խաղաղ ճանապարհով, համոզված եղեք: Այդ ժամանակ, այդ հավաքի ժամանակ, որը Ավարայրի նման ժողովուրդն ինքնուրույն հավաքվել էր եւ պատրաստ էր յուրաքանչյուր գործողության, դրա համար էլ ոստիկանությունը, իսկ իմ մոտ կան բավականաչափ փաստաթղթեր, որպես մարտի 1-ի հանձնաժողովի անդամ, բավականաչափ փաստաթղթեր, որոնք դուք դեռ չեք տեսել, չեք լսել, թույլ է տալիս ինձ կարծել, որ ոստիկանությունը լիովին պատրաստ էր, եթե այդ ժամանակ այդ ամեն ինչն ուղղորդվեր դեպի Ազատության հրապարակ, այլ ոչ թե Մատենադարան, նույնպես համաձայնվելու էին եւ թույլատրելու էին Ազատության հրապարակ գնալ: Հաջորդ օրը, այդ հանրահավաքը, դառնալու էր երկակի: Սա տրամաբանություն է, ինչպես այդ հանրահավաքը դարձավ երկակի, երբ որ հիշում եք Սերժ Սարգսյանն արեց իր հանրահավաքը հանրապետության հրապարակում, որը միացավ Ազատության հրապարակի հանրահավաքին: Դրա համար, խաղաղ ճանապարհը դա այն է, երբ որ միանշանակ երեւում է, որ ժողովուրդը անկոտրում կանգնած է եւ սկսում է բավականաչափ լուրջ փլուզվել բուրգը”, ասում է Արամ Կարապետյանը:


http://lragir.am

----------


## Artgeo

Կլինի, անպայման կլինի... Վերջին տվյալներով սեպտեմբերի 18-ին:

----------


## Վիշապ

> ԱՊԱԳԱ ՀԵՂԱՓՈԽՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՈՒՐՎԱԿԱՆԸ
> 
> Ժամանակակից հասարակության մեջ բիզնեսի նշանակությունն անուրանալի է: Բիզնեսը ժամանակակից մարդու կրոնն է, ուր “անհավատների” դեմ վարվող պատերազմներին փոխարինել է շուկայական մրցակցությունը: Արևմուտքում արիստոկրատների դինաստիական ամբարտավանությունն իր տեղը զիջեց ձեռնարկատիրական էգոիզմին և շահույթի մոլուցքին: Համարվում է, որ բուրժական պետության գործառույթներից մեկն էլ այդ էգոիզմը սանձելն է և այն ենթարկելը հասարակության ընդհանուր շահերին: Դեռ Ա. Սմիթն էր նկատել, որ կապիտալիստների նպատակը ոչ թե մրցակցությունն է՝ ազատ շուկան, այլ շահույթի մաքսիմալացումը:
> 
> Եթե մեզ հարց տանք՝ ի՞նչ ծրագրով է զարգացել հայկական “կապիտալիզմը”, ապա պետք է պատասխանենք՝ խորհրդային քաղտնտեսական ձեռնարկներից վերցված մոդելներով: Եթե հիշում եք, այդ դասագրքերում կապիտալիստները բնութագրվում են որպես ագահ և հանցագործ մարդիկ, իսկ բուրժուական պետությունը ոչ միայն չի սանձում նրանց էգոիզմը, այլ ընդհակառակը՝ ճնշում է շահագործվողների ելույթները: Որքան էր այդ պնդումներում ճշմարտությունը, թողնենք այդ դասագրքերի հեղինակների խղճին. կարևորն այն է, որ ամբողջատիրական համակարգից հոգնած խորհրդային մարդիկ պատրաստ էին փոխանակել կոմունիստական “դրախտը” կապիտալիստական “դժոխքով”: Մնում էր այդ ծրագիրն իրագործել, ինչը հետևողականորեն արվում է հետխորհրդային բոլոր տարիներին: Ահա թե ինչու մեր կապիտալիստ-օլիգարխները կարծես իջել են խորհրդային Հասարակագիտություն դպրոցական դասագրքի էջերի ծաղրանկարներից: Բայց կան նաև շեղումներ այդ ծրագրից:
> 
> Նախ և առաջ նկատենք, որ դասական բուժուական պետության մոդելում իշխանությունը բաշխված է կուսակցական տարբեր խմբերի միջև. Հայաստանում այն կենտրոնացած է նախագահի և նրա շուրջ համախմբված փոքրիկ խմբի ձեռքում՝ ձևավորվել է “իշխանական մոնոլիտ”: Փորձագետներն անվանում են տարբեր՝ ոմանք 15, մյուսները՝ 50 ընտանիքների անուններ:
> 
> Նրանք բոլորը մոնոպոլիստներ են, իրենց ձեռքում կենտրոնացրել են ներմուծման կամ արտադրության որևէ ճյուղ, որը նրանց հնարավորություն է տալիս ստանալ գերշահույթներ, բայց խուսափել հարկեր վճարելուց: Իրենց այդ դիրքին նրանք պարտական չեն իրենց ձեռնարկատիրական տաղանդներին: Իշխանությունը պարզապես նրանց նշանակել է մոնոպոլիստ. դու բենզին ես բերում, դու՝ շաքարավազ և այլն: Սխեման այնքան էր դուր եկել իշխանություններին, որ նույնիսկ շոու աստղերն էին սկսել “նշանակովի” լինել: Չափանիշը երկու դեպքում էլ նույնն էր՝ իշխանության նկատմամբ հավատարմությունը:
> ...


Կարգին պրագմատիկ վերլուծություն է, չէ՞: Այստեղ ուղղակի մի խնդիր է ինձ հուզում. Կլանային բուրգի ստորոտի մակերեսը կարգին էլ մեծ է, ուշադրություն դարձրել ե՞ք մեր երկրում ինչքան շատ են մլիցեքը, ԿԳԲշնիկները, բերետները... Ովքե՞ր են թաղապետերը, գյուղապետերը, մարզպետերը, այլ պետերը, դիրեկտորները, վարիչները, շեֆերը... իրենց մանկլավիկներով, թուլեքով, կայացած դրվածքով, մտածելակերպով, աշխարհայացքով, կամ ավելի շուտ վերջիններիս բացակայությամբ... կենդանիներ, անդեմ կերպարներ, աննպատակ, բայց ճղճիմ կյանքում ոչինչ չփոխելու բութ համառությամբ: Սրանց համար փոփոխությունը մահ է... Պատկերացրեք վախեցած ոչխար, որին հովիվը փորձում է փրկել ձորը գլորվելուց, բայց սա համառորեն քարշ է գալիս դեպի ձորի կողմը: Այ էս օրին ենք:

----------

Rammer (30.10.2009), Տրիբուն (30.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Կարգին պրագմատիկ վերլուծություն է, չէ՞:


Վերնագիրն էր «Ապագա հեղափոխության ուրվականը», իսկ նյութում ընդամենը նախկին տարբեր վերլուծությունների յուրատիպ սինթեզ  :Smile:

----------


## Adriano

Ես կարծում եմ ոչ: Եվ ավելի լավ որ ոչ: Քանի որ Հայաստանի համար այդքան կարևոր չէ թե մի թագավորին որը կփոխարինի: Մեզ անհրաժեշտ է կայուն կառավարման պետական համակարգ, ինչպես ՌԴ-ում ասում են <ստաբիլնի վեռտիկալ վլաստի>: Քանի որ մեզ անհրաժեշտ է կայուն տնտեսական , սոցիալական զարգացում: Այն էլ այս խառը աշխարհում, ուր գայլերը ատամները սրած սպասում են թե ով կթուլանա , որ իրենց պահանջները ներկայացնեն: :Think:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Մի քաղաքագետ ժամանակին ասել է, «Երբ ժողովուրդը չի հավանում իշխանությանը, ապա իշխանությունը պետք է փնտրի նոր իշխանությունը։»

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կարգին պրագմատիկ վերլուծություն է, չէ՞: Այստեղ ուղղակի մի խնդիր է ինձ հուզում. Կլանային բուրգի ստորոտի մակերեսը կարգին էլ մեծ է, ուշադրություն դարձրել ե՞ք մեր երկրում ինչքան շատ են մլիցեքը, ԿԳԲշնիկները, բերետները... *Ովքե՞ր են թաղապետերը, գյուղապետերը, մարզպետերը, այլ պետերը, դիրեկտորները, վարիչները, շեֆերը.*.. իրենց մանկլավիկներով, թուլեքով, կայացած դրվածքով, մտածելակերպով, աշխարհայացքով, կամ ավելի շուտ վերջիններիս բացակայությամբ... կենդանիներ, անդեմ կերպարներ, աննպատակ, բայց ճղճիմ կյանքում ոչինչ չփոխելու բութ համառությամբ: Սրանց համար փոփոխությունը մահ է... Պատկերացրեք վախեցած ոչխար, որին հովիվը փորձում է փրկել ձորը գլորվելուց, բայց սա համառորեն քարշ է գալիս դեպի ձորի կողմը: Այ էս օրին ենք:


Հոպար, կարգին վերլուծություն էր, բայց ոչ մի նոր բան չկար: Մի քիչ ավելի կազմակերված գրված էր այն, ինչի մասին բոլորս էլ շատ լավ գիտենք: 
Ու ապեր, ես քո էտ բերած ցուցակին, կավելացնեի նաև մնացած ժողովրդին՝ բոլորիս - թաղապետերը, գյուղապետերը, մարզպետերը, այլ պետերը, դիրեկտորները, վարիչները, շեֆերը, միջին ու մանր չինովնիկները, պետական համակարգի բոլոր աշխատողները, օլիգարխնրեի բազարներում առևտուր անողները, դրանց տաքսի սերվիզներում աշխատողները, տաքսի սերվիզներից օգտվողները, խանութների վաճառողները, էտ խանութներից առևտուր անողները, սաղս, ալամ Հայոց աշխարհը, ներառյալ կաթողիկոսը իր բոլոր թեմերով, եպիսկոպոսներով, քահանաներով ու սարկավագներով, մեր հարևան շենքի լիֆտյոռը ու իմ վարսավիրը - *անդեմ կերպարներ ենք, աննպատակ, բայց ճղճիմ կյանքում ոչինչ չփոխելու բութ համառությամբ:*  Հանճարեղ միտք էր, էս միտքդ, Վիշապ հոպար:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հոպար, կարգին վերլուծություն էր, բայց ոչ մի նոր բան չկար: Մի քիչ ավելի կազմակերված գրված էր այն, ինչի մասին բոլորս էլ շատ լավ գիտենք:


Հա, նոր բան չկար, բայց դե եղածը օյաղ մարդու աչքերով նկարագրելն էլ է հիմա հավագյուտ երևույթ: Ցավում եմ, որ այնպիսի ճշմարտանման վերլուծություն, որը հագեցնում է էսօր-էգուցվա իշխանափոխության, դեռ չեմ հանդիպել, թե չէ Ակումբի քաղաքականության բաժինը կցնծացնեինք :Not I: 



> Ու ապեր, ես քո էտ բերած ցուցակին, կավելացնեի նաև մնացած ժողովրդին՝ բոլորիս - թաղապետերը, գյուղապետերը, մարզպետերը, այլ պետերը, դիրեկտորները, վարիչները, շեֆերը, միջին ու մանր չինովնիկները, պետական համակարգի բոլոր աշխատողները, օլիգարխնրեի բազարներում առևտուր անողները, դրանց տաքսի սերվիզներում աշխատողները, տաքսի սերվիզներից օգտվողները, խանութների վաճառողները, էտ խանութներից առևտուր անողները, սաղս, ալամ Հայոց աշխարհը, ներառյալ կաթողիկոսը իր բոլոր թեմերով, եպիսկոպոսներով, քահանաներով ու սարկավագներով, մեր հարևան շենքի լիֆտյոռը ու իմ վարսավիրը - *անդեմ կերպարներ ենք, աննպատակ, բայց ճղճիմ կյանքում ոչինչ չփոխելու բութ համառությամբ:*  Հանճարեղ միտք էր, էս միտքդ, Վիշապ հոպար:


Ես ուզում եմ բան փոխել, բայց չգիտեմ ոնց: Օրինակ ո՞նց անենք, մեր պրեզիդենտի, կառավարության աշխատողների ու պատգամավորների աշխատավարձը մի քիչ բարձրանա... շատ չէ, ամիսը հինգից տաս հազար դոլար:

----------


## ministr

> Ես կարծում եմ ոչ:


Ես էլ եմ կարծում որ ոչ, քանի որ դրա համար յս պահին նախադրյալներ չկան:




> Եվ ավելի լավ որ ոչ: Քանի որ Հայաստանի համար այդքան կարևոր չէ թե մի թագավորին որը կփոխարինի:


Նայած թե այդ փոխարինողն ով է: Եթե նույն արժեքների կրողն է, ինչ նախորդը, ապա ոչ մի բան էլ չի փոխվի` մնալով վատ:




> Մեզ անհրաժեշտ է կայուն կառավարման պետական համակարգ, ինչպես ՌԴ-ում ասում են <ստաբիլնի վեռտիկալ վլաստի>: Քանի որ մեզ անհրաժեշտ է կայուն տնտեսական , սոցիալական զարգացում:


Դե հենա լավ էլ կայուն համակարգա էլի: 10 տարուց ավելա չի փոխվում: Դրանից առաջ էլ փոխվեցին դեմքերը, բայց ըստ էության ոչ համակարգը Էլ ինչ ենք ուզում: Բայց մի վատ բան կա: Հաստատված ստաբիլնի վեռտիկալը կայուն տնտեսական զարգացման հերն անիծումա: Ու ասում ես լավա, որ չի փոխվի  :Smile: 




> Այն էլ այս խառը աշխարհում, ուր գայլերը ատամները սրած սպասում են թե ով կթուլանա , որ իրենց պահանջները ներկայացնեն:


Էդ համակարգը կայուն լինելով հանդերձ հանդիսանում է հենց այն թույլ օղակը, որի պատճառով էլ շարունակաբար բավարարվում են գայլերի պահանջները` իհարկե Հայաստանի հաշվին:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Օրինակ ո՞նց անենք, մեր պրեզիդենտի, կառավարության աշխատողների ու պատգամավորների աշխատավարձը մի քիչ բարձրանա... շատ չէ, ամիսը հինգից տաս հազար դոլար:


ՀԿ բացի - «Հանուն Հայոց վերնախավի սոցիալական ու իրավական պաշտպանության»: Կարաս ձեռի հետ նաև բնապահպանական խնդիրներով զբաղվես - արոտավայրերի բարելավումը վատ գործ չի, մանր ու խոշոր եղջերավորները մաքուր խոտ կարածեն: Ֆոնդ բացի, աշխատավարձիցդ փախանցում արա ամեն ամիս պատգամավորների ու արոտավայրերի ֆոնդին:  Հեռուստամարաթոն կազմակերպի ու հանգանակություն հավաքի դեպուտատների համար: Որ երկրում էլ մեր դեպուտատների նկարները ցույց տաս մարաթոնի ժամանակ, մարդիկ կհավատան, որ ծանր հոգեկան հիվանդների կամ ռադիոակտիվ ճառագայթումից տուժածների համար ես փող հավաքում:

----------


## Վիշապ

> ՀԿ բացի - «Հանուն Հայոց վերնախավի սոցիալական ու իրավական պաշտպանության»: Կարաս ձեռի հետ նաև բնապահպանական խնդիրներով զբաղվես - արոտավայրերի բարելավումը վատ գործ չի, մանր ու խոշոր եղջերավորները մաքուր խոտ կարածեն: Ֆոնդ բացի, աշխատավարձիցդ փախանցում արա ամեն ամիս պատգամավորների ու արոտավայրերի ֆոնդին:  Հեռուստամարաթոն կազմակերպի ու հանգանակություն հավաքի դեպուտատների համար: Որ երկրում էլ մեր դեպուտատների նկարները ցույց տաս մարաթոնի ժամանակ, մարդիկ կհավատան, որ ծանր հոգեկան հիվանդների կամ ռադիոակտիվ ճառագայթումից տուժածների համար ես փող հավաքում:


Ապեր, Հայաստանում ՀԿ–ները ինչու հարց էլ ե՞ն լուծում,  ես գիտեի դեկորացիայի համար են, դե որ երկիրը հարուստ գաղափարական դաշտ ունենա։ Չէ, ուզում եմ՝ օրինական, պետական բյուջեյից ստացվող իրենց աշխատավարձները ահագին բարձրանան։ Ես համոզված եմ, որ էդ դեպքում ընդհանուր առմամբ իրենց գոյությունը մնացածի վրա հաստատ ավելի էժան կնստի։

----------


## Rammer

> Ապեր, Հայաստանում ՀԿ–ները ինչու հարց էլ ե՞ն լուծում,  ես գիտեի դեկորացիայի համար են, դե որ երկիրը հարուստ գաղափարական դաշտ ունենա։ Չէ, ուզում եմ՝ օրինական, պետական բյուջեյից ստացվող իրենց աշխատավարձները ահագին բարձրանան։ Ես համոզված եմ, որ էդ դեպքում ընդհանուր առմամբ իրենց գոյությունը մնացածի վրա հաստատ ավելի էժան կնստի։


Ապեր մի հատ կայք ես սարքում որտեղ տեղադրված կլինի հարցում " Արդյոք կողմ եք որ դեպուտատնների աշխատավարձը բարձրանա մինչև ...": Հետո արդյունքնները կեղծում ես: Օրինակ ներկայացնում ես, որ մի 500000 մարդ գիշերը չի քնում որ մեր ազգային երեսփոխանները այդքան ցածր աշխատավարձ են ստանում: Հետո մի նամակ ես գրում Հովիկ Աբրահամյանին, որ երկրի քաղաքացինների մի մեծ զանգված, հղում կատարելով կայքի արդյունքններին,  խիստ մտահոգված է իրենց աշխատավարձերով: Ու առաջարկի որ փոփխություն մտցնեն: Իրենք դա ամբիոնից կներկայանեն որպես հասարակական պահանջ համ իրենց աշխատավարձերը կբարձրանա համ էլ  ցույց կտան որ Հայաստնում ժողովուրդը լիքը հարցա լուծում...Դու էլ մեծ ներդրում կունենաս երկրում ժողովրդավարության կայացման հարցում :Smile:

----------


## Adriano

Դե հենա լավ էլ կայուն համակարգա էլի: 10 տարուց ավելա չի փոխվում: Դրանից առաջ էլ փոխվեցին դեմքերը, բայց ըստ էության ոչ համակարգը Էլ ինչ ենք ուզում: Բայց մի վատ բան կա: Հաստատված ստաբիլնի վեռտիկալը կայուն տնտեսական զարգացման հերն անիծումա: Ու ասում ես լավա, որ չի փոխվի  :Smile: 



Ես չեմ շեշտում , որ ձևավորված համակարգը իդեալական մի բանա, բայց և այնպես նախընտրում եմ այս վիճակը, որը հնարավոր է, որ ժամանակի ընթացքում ստաբիլ մնալով կարող է ինքն ուղղել տնտեսությունը արգելակող սահմանափակումները, սակայն այստեղ դուք պետք է նշեք կոնկրետ, որ խնդւրը ի նկատի ունեք: Իսկ անընդհատ շարունակվելիք թագավորատեղյան կռիվները, այնուամենայնիվ, էլ ավելի կխորացնեն տնտեսական խնդիրները: Ես ինքս կողմ եմ կառավարման պառլամենտական ձևին կամ ուժեղ նախագահական համակարգին: :Think:

----------


## Adriano

> Դե հենա լավ էլ կայուն համակարգա էլի: 10 տարուց ավելա չի փոխվում: Դրանից առաջ էլ փոխվեցին դեմքերը, բայց ըստ էության ոչ համակարգը Էլ ինչ ենք ուզում: Բայց մի վատ բան կա: Հաստատված ստաբիլնի վեռտիկալը կայուն տնտեսական զարգացման հերն անիծումա: Ու ասում ես լավա, որ չի փոխվի


Ես չեմ շեշտում , որ ձևավորված համակարգը իդեալական մի բանա, բայց և այնպես նախընտրում եմ այս վիճակը, որը հնարավոր է, որ ժամանակի ընթացքում ստաբիլ մնալով կարող է ինքն ուղղել տնտեսությունը արգելակող սահմանափակումները, սակայն այստեղ դուք պետք է նշեք կոնկրետ, որ խնդւրը ի նկատի ունեք: Իսկ անընդհատ շարունակվելիք թագավորատեղյան կռիվները, այնուամենայնիվ, էլ ավելի կխորացնեն տնտեսական խնդիրները: Ես ինքս կողմ եմ կառավարման պառլամենտական ձևին կամ ուժեղ նախագահական համակարգին:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես չեմ շեշտում , որ ձևավորված համակարգը իդեալական մի բանա, բայց և այնպես նախընտրում եմ այս վիճակը, որը հնարավոր է, որ ժամանակի ընթացքում ստաբիլ մնալով կարող է ինքն ուղղել տնտեսությունը արգելակող սահմանափակումները, սակայն այստեղ դուք պետք է նշեք կոնկրետ, որ խնդւրը ի նկատի ունեք: Իսկ անընդհատ շարունակվելիք թագավորատեղյան կռիվները, այնուամենայնիվ, էլ ավելի կխորացնեն տնտեսական խնդիրները: Ես ինքս կողմ եմ կառավարման պառլամենտական ձևին կամ ուժեղ նախագահական համակարգին:


Մարքսի փիլիսոփայական դիալեկտիկան կամ դիլակետիկական փլիսոփայությունը, տոշնի չեմ հիշում, կարծեմ սենց մի միտք էր արտահայտում «քանակական փոփոխություններն ի վերջո հանգեցնում են որակական փոփոխության»: Հիմա, Ադրիանո ջան, մենք քանակի վրա ենք աշխատում…

----------


## Վիշապ

> …Կարող ա՞ մեզնից ա… մեզնից ա Վիշ, մեզնից…


Մեֆ, մեզ ու՞մ նկատի ունես, ինձ ու քե՞զ, հասարակ ժողովդրի՞ն, բանվոր-գյուղացիությա՞նը, արվեստագետ-մտավորականների՞ն, թե՞ առհասարակ հայ ազգին: Գուցե Հայաստանի Հանրապետության չեղած քաղաքացիական հասարակությա՞նը: Հասկանու՞մ ես, հասարակությունն ինքը բազմաշերտ է իր մտավոր, ֆինանսական կարողություններով, իր ունեցած ինֆորմացիայով, մտածելակերպով, գրագիտության աստիճանով, աշխարհայացքով, հիմա բոլորին մեղավոր համարելը ինձ թվում է այդքան էլ արդյունավետ մոտեցում չի:




> ու՞մ գնանք բողոքենք, ստորագրություն հավաքենք որ մեզ էլ չխաբել… ապեր ասում ես ժողովուրդն առնվազն պետք ա վստահ լինի որ մի լավ բանի կհասնի, համաձայն եմ, բայց որտեղից էդ վստահությունը ներշնչեն(ք) ու ով, *սովորաբար ժողովուրդն ինքն է լինում ներշնչանք ու "հաջողության գարանտ"*… Տղես գիրքը կորցրել էր դպրոցում, ասեցի "գող ու ավազակ են, կգամ կխոսեմ դասատուի հետ" ու գնացի… մի քանի օր հետո եկավ ասեց հիմա էլ բնագիտության գիրքն են գողացել, ասի "գյադա՛… կգնաս որտեղից կուզես գիրքդ կճարես… դու ես մեղավոր… ինչու՞ են մենակ քեզնից գողանում"… իրական դեպք ա…


Մեֆ, ազնիվ խոսք չեմ հասկանում: Ժողովուրդը այդ ինչպե՞ս է ինքն իրեն ներշնչում ու հաջողության գարանտ ինքն իրեն ներկայացնում: Եթե առաջնորդ չկա, ապա մեծամասնությունը միայն բողոքելու է, բայց չի պատկերացնելու, թե ինչպես է լուծելու իր խնդիրները, դրա համար փորձելու է լուծել այնպես, ինչպես հիմա են լուծում՝ մարդա իր համար, իսկ պետությունը կապ չունի, պետությունը միայն հարկեր հավաքելու համար է:




> Ապեր, լոզունգն աշխատում է բոլոր հասարակարգերում… տառացիորեն բոլոր…որովհետև բոլոր հասարակարգերում էլ ժողովուրդը ֆակտոր է, լինի ստրկատիրական, բռնապետական թե դեմոկրատական ու պատմության մեջ միշտ էլ ժողովրդի կարծիքի հետ հաշվի են նստել… փարավոններն ու թագավորները միշտ էլ ուզեցել են իմանալ թե ինչ է մտածում ժողովուրդն իր մասին ու միշտ էլ աշխատել են այս կամ այն չափով գոհացնել… նրանք հասկացել են որ երկրի հիմքը դա ժողովուրդն է ու ինչպիսի ժողովուրդ որ ունեցար էդպիսին էլ երկիրդ ու քո ուժը կլինի…
> Համաձայն եմ, մեր ժողովրդի ողնաշարը կոտրված է, բայց ո՞վ է սարքելու-բուժելու… Լևոնը՞… Գանդին էլ գա չի կարա… հա, Լևոնը սխալներ գործեց, էս ընտրությունների ժամանակ էլ ու նրանից հետո էլ, բայց դա չի կարող ողնաշար ջարդել: Բոլոր քաղաքական գործիչներն էլ սխալներ գործել են ու պիտի գործեն, բայց դա կատաստրոֆիկ չի կարող լինել… մեր ժողովրդի ողնաշարը 600 տարի է ջարդած է, սա է պրոբլեմը ու փոխանակ ման գանք թե ով է ջարդել որ մեղքը վրան գցենք ավելի լավ է մտածենք ոնց բուժենք… հա Վիշապ ջան, ճիշտ ես ասում ու դու ճշգրիտ նկարագրեցիր վիճակն ու տրամադրությունը , բայց խաբված զգալն ու խռովելը ելք չի (քեզ ինկատի չունեմ, ալյ ժողովրդին)… ես բոլորովին էլ ՀԱԿ-ի քարոզչությունը չեմ անում ու ոչ էլ ասում եմ անվերապահորեն որևէ ուժի պետք է վստահել… ուղղակի ժողովուրդն այնքան ակտիվ ու անհանդուրժող պետք է լինի որ նրան խաբելը լինի արկածախնդրություն, լինի դա իշխանություն թե ընդդիմություն… էդ վախն ու հարգանքը պետք է *վաստակել*… եթե չեն վախենում ու հարգում, ուրեմն չենք վաստակել
> Վիշ-ապեր, ֆրանսիացիները 200 տարի առաջ մի բան էին սարքում որի մոդելը պատմության մեջ չկար ու դրա համար դա նրանցից 200 տարի պահանջվեց… մենք այսօր մի բան ենք ուզում անել որն արդեն 200 տարի է արված է ստուգված է ու աշխատում է, ինչու՞ պիտի 200 տարի քաշի… բայց մնացած բոլոր գրածներիդ հետ համաձայն եմ…
> Ապեր իմ ասածն էն ա որ սա մենակ ժողովուրդը կարա ուղղի ուրիշ ոչ ոք… ով էլ որ անի առանց ժողովրդի ու ինչքան էլ բարի նպատակներով անի, մեկ ա, պերեվառոտ ա լինելու ու վերջն էլի նույնը… էսի ես 100% եմ ասում
> 
> *…և հենց այս կերպ էլ պետք է արվի 10-րդ ընտրատարածքում*


Մեֆ, կարճ կկապեմ: Ժողովուրդը ինքնուրույն ու ինքնաբուխ ոչինչ չի կարող անել բացի բողոքելուց: Հիմիկվա դրությամբ բողոքելու համապատասխան ձև էլ չի կարող ինքնուրույն ընտրել, քանի որ թե տարակարծությունն է շատ, թե շահերն են տարբեր, թե պատկերացումներն են տարբեր, գումարած ռադիկալ բողոքի բոլոր ձևերն էլ ճնշվում են ուժով: Իսկ բողոքելու բացի, ելք, ճանապարհ ժողովրդին կարող են ցույց տալ միայն *առաջնորդները*, և ժողովուրդը կգնա այն առաջնորդի հետևից, որը կկարողանա հաջողակ թվացող ու ճշմարտանման ծրագիր կամ ճանապարհ ցույց տալ ժողովդրին հասկանալի լեզվով ու վստահություն ներշնչել: Հենց այդ ծրագրի շուրջ էլ կմիավորվի ժողովուրդը: Իսկ առանց որևէ ծրագրի ու առաջնորդի ամբոխը լինելու է անկազմակերպ, տարամիտված, բազմաբևեռ, ապակողմնորոշված ու մոլորված, ոնց որ հիմա է: Ժողովդրի մեղավորությունը միայն այն է, որ ժողովուրդը լիդերներ քիչ է ծնում, կամ գրեթե չի ծնում, որովհետև մեր ժողովուրդը վաղուց կորցրել է իր դեմքն ու հպարտությունը: Սա հետադարձ կապերով փակվող ցիկլ է, Մեֆ, ճոճանակի մարող տատանումներ, վերածվել ենք Սոդոմ-Գոմորի, մի ազնիվ մարդ չի մնացել, որ անձնական ճղճիմ շահերի մակարդակից վեր լինի ու առաջնորդի ժողովրդին, մենակ թասիբից զուրկ սերժանտներ ու ռոբոտներ են…

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ախ ախպերներ, էս ժողովուրդը մեղք ա, սկզբից քցում են քաքի մեջ, հետո երկաաաար պահում են  մեջը, որ ջանը սովորի, հետո գալիս ասում են, եկել եմ ձեզ քաքից հանեմ, հույս են տալիս, հետո էլ ասում են, չէ, քաքից հելները քո պրոբլեմն ա, ոնց ուզում ես դուրս արի, եթե չես կարում դուրս գաս, ուրեմն արժանի ես դրան, համ էլ մեկա արդեն սովորել ես, որ դուրս էլ չգաս, բան չի լինի: 

Մարդիկ ընդդիմություն են դառնում, առաջնորդ են դառնում, պայքար են ձևավորում, ծիպա, ռազմավարություն ու մարտավարություն են քարոզում, ու հետո ասում են, էտ մեր գործը չի, ժողովրդի գործն ա: Ի՞նչ եք ուզում էս ժողովրդից, հանգիստ թողեք, կամ հելեք ս.....ր եղեք գնացեք: Մեր ինչին ա պետք լսել առավոտից իրիկուն թե ինչքան հետույքային ա մեր վիճկաը, մենք առանց քարոզի էլ գիտենք, որ ավելի հետույքային չի լինում:

----------

davidus (10.11.2009), ministr (08.11.2009), Tig (10.11.2009)

----------


## dvgray

ոչ, չի լինի իշխանափոխություն: Գոնե այնպիսին, ինչպիսին ցանկանում է որ լինի մեզանից շատերը:
Հայաստանում իշխում է կլանը-թայֆան: Այն բավականաչափ կուռ է ու ունի սկզբունքներ ու հիերարխիա: Այն արատավոր մեթոդիկան, որը կիրառվում էր մինչ այժմ Հայաստանում ՝ ինչն է այսպես կոչված "սահմանադրական պայքար" կոչվող ինքնախաբերությունը, կամ ժողովրդին ֆռացնելը, դատապարտված է Հայաստանի պես հասարակարգ ունեցող երկրներում: Ժամանակին՝ Լենինը, Պլեխանովը … և նրանց պես խոշորագույն մտածողները եկել էին այն եզրակացության, որ եթե այսպիսի հասարակարգում ուզում ես հասնել իշխանափոխության ապա միակ ձևը ՝ զինված պայքարն է: 
Հայկական ընդիմադիր էլիտան դրան պատրաստ չէ, մի շարք պատճառներով, որոնցից հիմնականը՝ վախկոտությունն է, իրենց արած թալանի ձեռը գերի լինելը  ու վերջին հաշվով մորթապաշտությունը:
Այսպիսիվ , իշխանափոխության համար չկան ոչ մի կադրևային բազա: 
Իսկ պալատական հեղաշրջումները ՝ դրանք իշխանափոխույթնա հետ ոչ մի առընչություն չունեն, քանի որ համակարգային ոչ մի փոփոխության դրանք չեն բերել ու չեն էլ բերի: Նայի  պալատական հեղաշրջման ընթացքում Լևոնին քցելը ու Վազգեն- ապա Քոչի գալը: Ոչ մի համակարգային փոփոխություն չեղավ, այլ ավելի շատ զարգացվեց Լևրոնի օրոք ստեղծված ու ներդրված հանցավոր-հակաժողովրդական համակարգը:

Այնպես որ՝ սպասենք /միգուցե մի 100 տարի՞՞՞/ ավելի լավ ժամանակների:

----------

davidus (10.11.2009), Tig (10.11.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, մեզ ու՞մ նկատի ունես, ինձ ու քե՞զ, հասարակ ժողովդրի՞ն, բանվոր-գյուղացիությա՞նը, արվեստագետ-մտավորականների՞ն, թե՞ առհասարակ հայ ազգին: Գուցե Հայաստանի Հանրապետության չեղած քաղաքացիական հասարակությա՞նը: Հասկանու՞մ ես, հասարակությունն ինքը բազմաշերտ է իր մտավոր, ֆինանսական կարողություններով, իր ունեցած ինֆորմացիայով, մտածելակերպով, գրագիտության աստիճանով, աշխարհայացքով, հիմա բոլորին մեղավոր համարելը ինձ թվում է այդքան էլ արդյունավետ մոտեցում չի:
> 
> 
> Մեֆ, ազնիվ խոսք չեմ հասկանում: Ժողովուրդը այդ ինչպե՞ս է ինքն իրեն ներշնչում ու հաջողության գարանտ ինքն իրեն ներկայացնում: Եթե առաջնորդ չկա, ապա մեծամասնությունը միայն բողոքելու է, բայց չի պատկերացնելու, թե ինչպես է լուծելու իր խնդիրները, դրա համար փորձելու է լուծել այնպես, ինչպես հիմա են լուծում՝ մարդա իր համար, իսկ պետությունը կապ չունի, պետությունը միայն հարկեր հավաքելու համար է:
> 
> 
> Մեֆ, կարճ կկապեմ: Ժողովուրդը ինքնուրույն ու ինքնաբուխ ոչինչ չի կարող անել բացի բողոքելուց: Հիմիկվա դրությամբ բողոքելու համապատասխան ձև էլ չի կարող ինքնուրույն ընտրել, քանի որ թե տարակարծությունն է շատ, թե շահերն են տարբեր, թե պատկերացումներն են տարբեր, գումարած ռադիկալ բողոքի բոլոր ձևերն էլ ճնշվում են ուժով: Իսկ բողոքելու բացի, ելք, ճանապարհ ժողովրդին կարող են ցույց տալ միայն *առաջնորդները*, և ժողովուրդը կգնա այն առաջնորդի հետևից, որը կկարողանա հաջողակ թվացող ու ճշմարտանման ծրագիր կամ ճանապարհ ցույց տալ ժողովդրին հասկանալի լեզվով ու վստահություն ներշնչել: Հենց այդ ծրագրի շուրջ էլ կմիավորվի ժողովուրդը: Իսկ առանց որևէ ծրագրի ու առաջնորդի ամբոխը լինելու է անկազմակերպ, տարամիտված, բազմաբևեռ, ապակողմնորոշված ու մոլորված, ոնց որ հիմա է: Ժողովդրի մեղավորությունը միայն այն է, որ ժողովուրդը լիդերներ քիչ է ծնում, կամ գրեթե չի ծնում, որովհետև մեր ժողովուրդը վաղուց կորցրել է իր դեմքն ու հպարտությունը: Սա հետադարձ կապերով փակվող ցիկլ է, Մեֆ, ճոճանակի մարող տատանումներ, վերածվել ենք Սոդոմ-Գոմորի, մի ազնիվ մարդ չի մնացել, որ անձնական ճղճիմ շահերի մակարդակից վեր լինի ու առաջնորդի ժողովրդին, մենակ թասիբից զուրկ սերժանտներ ու ռոբոտներ են…


Վիշապ ջան, մեր հասարակությունը բազմաշերտ չի… բազմաշերտ են լինում կազմավեորված հասարակությունները անկախ դրանք դեմոկրատական են թե չէ… ես լրիվ համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ որ մեր հասարակությունը դեռ կազմավորված չէ ու սա էլ պատճառն է որ ոչ ընդդիմությունն է էֆֆեկտիվե ոչ էլ էֆֆեկտիվե կառավարություն է կազմավորվում… ապեր մեր երկրում 2 անգամ իշխանափոխություն է եղել 1998-ին ու 1999-ին ու ոչ մի անգամ ժողովուրդը չի մասնակցել դրան… ժողովուրդն ընդհանրապես երկրի կառավարմանը չի մասնակցել (մի կողմ թողնենք պատճառները) ու կարծես ոչ էլ ցանկություն է ունեցել… այս տեսանկյունից եթե նայենք ընդդիմության խնդիրը շատ դժվար է եղել (ես չեմ փորձում արդարացնել, որովհետև արդարացումը ընդհանրապես սխալ է ընկալվում… մեկ ա մեղավոր են)

… Վիշապ ջան, աշխարհում միշտ էլ ժողովուրդ/հասարակությունն է եղել ոգեշնչողը… նա է ծնում հանճարներին, քաղաքական գործիչներին, հանցագործներին ու մնացածին… մեր շատ շնորհալի ու խելացի մարդիկ իրենց դրսեվորել են շատ շատ երկրներում (ոչ միայն դեմոկրատական), բայց Հայաստանում մատների վրա էլ է դժվար հաշվել… ի՞նչն է պատճառը… մարդիկ նկարիչ դառնալու համար Փարիզ են գնում ու դա հենց այնպես չեն անում… սա ինկատի ունեմ ոգեշնչել ասելով…

… բռատ համաձայն եմ, բայց սա միակողմանի փողոց չի, մենակ առաջնորդների ապիկարության ու չգոյության վրա ամեն ինչը բարդելը ազնիվ չի… ճշմարտությունը մենակ դա չի… հա ձախողել ենք ու կարող է էլի ձախողենք, բայց մենք առաջինը չենք որ ձախողել ենք ու ամենաշատը չենք ձախողել, բայց մնացած ժողովուրդներն իրենց ձախողումից սովորում են իսկ մենք խռովում ենք ինքներս մեզնից (ես էլ… սաղ օրը քրֆելով ման եմ գալիս… հայկական կանալների հետ էլ կռիվ եմ տալիս, բայց ինչ)… երբ որ հուսահատությունն ու ջղայնությունը փարատվում է նստում են ու սխալները մեկ մեկ քննարկում որքան էլ որ դաժան լինի… ընկնելուց հետո վեր ես կենում արցուքներդ սրբում, վրեդ թափ տալիս ու շարժվում առաջ… ուրիշ բան չկա անելու … մինչև ստացվի…

----------

Chuk (11.11.2009), Rammer (11.11.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

ճիշտն ասած ես իշխանափոխույուն կարծում եմ կլինի, բայց հնարավոր ա որ ոչ ժողովրդի միջոցով… Սերժը համենայն դեպս Ղարաբաղի հարցով պիտի սկսի քայլեր անել կամ չանել երկու դեպքում էլ լավբան չի սպասվում

----------

Rammer (12.11.2009)

----------


## dvgray

այ երբ որ մեր ժողովուրդը այս բուֆալոների մակարդակին հասնի. այն ժամանակ արդեն կարելի է երազել իշխանափոխության մասին:
Նայեք, չեք փոշմանի, այսպիսի  :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (26.11.2009), Rammer (12.11.2009), Tig (27.11.2009), Բիձա (27.11.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

[QUOTE=dvgray;1849563]այ երբ որ մեր ժողովուրդը այս բուֆալոների մակարդակին հասնի. այն ժամանակ արդեն կարելի է երազել իշխանափոխության մասին:
Նայեք, չեք փոշմանի, այսպիսի  :Smile: 

Դիվ, այդ բուֆալոները առաջնորդ ունեն, առյուծներին լարեցին մի երկու համարձակներ, ոնց տեսնում ես։ Մնացածը ուղղակի նրանց թիկունքում կանգնած էին։ Մոդելը պա՞րզ է։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ջան, մեր հասարակությունը բազմաշերտ չի… բազմաշերտ են լինում կազմավեորված հասարակությունները անկախ դրանք դեմոկրատական են թե չէ… ես լրիվ համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ որ մեր հասարակությունը դեռ կազմավորված չէ ու սա էլ պատճառն է որ ոչ ընդդիմությունն է էֆֆեկտիվե ոչ էլ էֆֆեկտիվե կառավարություն է կազմավորվում… ապեր մեր երկրում 2 անգամ իշխանափոխություն է եղել 1998-ին ու 1999-ին ու ոչ մի անգամ ժողովուրդը չի մասնակցել դրան… ժողովուրդն ընդհանրապես երկրի կառավարմանը չի մասնակցել (մի կողմ թողնենք պատճառները) ու կարծես ոչ էլ ցանկություն է ունեցել… այս տեսանկյունից եթե նայենք ընդդիմության խնդիրը շատ դժվար է եղել (ես չեմ փորձում արդարացնել, որովհետև արդարացումը ընդհանրապես սխալ է ընկալվում… մեկ ա մեղավոր են)
> 
> … Վիշապ ջան, աշխարհում միշտ էլ ժողովուրդ/հասարակությունն է եղել ոգեշնչողը… նա է ծնում հանճարներին, քաղաքական գործիչներին, հանցագործներին ու մնացածին… մեր շատ շնորհալի ու խելացի մարդիկ իրենց դրսեվորել են շատ շատ երկրներում (ոչ միայն դեմոկրատական), բայց Հայաստանում մատների վրա էլ է դժվար հաշվել… ի՞նչն է պատճառը… մարդիկ նկարիչ դառնալու համար Փարիզ են գնում ու դա հենց այնպես չեն անում… սա ինկատի ունեմ ոգեշնչել ասելով…
> 
> … բռատ համաձայն եմ, բայց սա միակողմանի փողոց չի, մենակ առաջնորդների ապիկարության ու չգոյության վրա ամեն ինչը բարդելը ազնիվ չի… ճշմարտությունը մենակ դա չի… հա ձախողել ենք ու կարող է էլի ձախողենք, բայց մենք առաջինը չենք որ ձախողել ենք ու ամենաշատը չենք ձախողել, բայց մնացած ժողովուրդներն իրենց ձախողումից սովորում են իսկ մենք խռովում ենք ինքներս մեզնից (ես էլ… սաղ օրը քրֆելով ման եմ գալիս… հայկական կանալների հետ էլ կռիվ եմ տալիս, բայց ինչ)… երբ որ հուսահատությունն ու ջղայնությունը փարատվում է նստում են ու սխալները մեկ մեկ քննարկում որքան էլ որ դաժան լինի… ընկնելուց հետո վեր ես կենում արցուքներդ սրբում, վրեդ թափ տալիս ու շարժվում առաջ… ուրիշ բան չկա անելու … մինչև ստացվի…


Մեֆ ժողովուրդը չի մասնակցում, որովհետև հույս չունի, հավատ չունի, ծրագիր չունի։ Ինչու չունի՞, որովհետև ոչ մեկ չի տվել։ Լևոնն էլ ժողովրդին ուղարկել է տուն, չեմ հասկանում, ի՞նչ պիտի անի ժողովուրդը։ Տելեպատիկ կապերով իրար հետ հաղորդակցվեն ու նույն օրը նույն ժամին դուրս գան ու իշխանափոխությու՞ն անեն։ Վերջում էլ Լևոնը գա ու կառավարի՞։ Մի հատ հեղափոխություն ասեք առանց կազմակերպչի։ Մի հատ պետության ձևի փոփոխություն ասեք առանց կազմակերպչի։ Չի՛ք։ Մեր ժողովուրդը մեղավոր է այնքանով, որ հնազանդ ու խեղճ ժողովուրդ է։ Իսկ իշխանության ձգտողներն էլ միայն… … չասեմ ովքեր են…

----------

Տրիբուն (12.11.2009)

----------


## Rammer

*ՀԱՄԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ ՏԺՎԺԻԿ*

21.11.2009թ.
Երեւան

Մեր նախնական մի զրույցում հարգարժան տիկին Լյուդմիլա Տեր-Պետրոսյանն այնպիսի մի հարգանքով խոսեց հայ գրող Ատրպետի (Սարգիս Մուբայաջյան – 1860-1937) ՙՏժվժիկ՚ նովելի մասին, որ ստիպված եղա 25 տարի անց նորից կարդալ միայն համանուն ֆիլմով հիշվող հեղինակի այդ եւ մի քանի այլ գործեր: Դրանք կարդալիս եւ ֆիլմը վերստին դիտելիս` ականջիս մեջ էին նրա խոսքերը. ՙԱյդ մարդու գիրքը 100 տարի սպասել է, որ իրեն նորից եւ այլ կերպ կարդան՚: Բանասերիս համար դա իրոք հայտնություն եղավ: Շնորհակալություն: Խոսքն ամենեւին այն մասին չէ, որ կարծիքս փոխվեց հեղինակի գեղարվեստի մասին: Տվյալ դեպքում դա այնքան էլ կարեւոր չէ: Խնդիրն այն է, որ մենք ունեցել ենք մի նրբորեն ու խորությամբ զգացող, ավելին` տեսանո°ղ մարդ մեր մտավոր աշխարհում, սակայն դա մեզ պետք չի եղել 100 տարի, եթե չհաշվենք Երվանդ եւ Արման Մանարյանների շնորհակալ գործը` ֆիլմը:

ՙՏժվժիկի՚ մասին խոսելիս` կուզենայի հստակ տարանջատմամբ մի քանի կտրվածքի անդրադառնալ, դրանք են` ա) Ընդհանրապես հայ մարդկանց ոչ տիպական` Ատրպետի քաղաքակրթական աշխարհընկալումը, բ) ՙՏժվժիկի՚ հոգեբանական հատույթը, գ) ՙՏժվժիկի՚ սոցիալական հատույթը, դ) ՙՏժվժիկի՚ էթիկական հատույթը, ե) ՙՏժվժիկի՚ էսթետիկական հատույթը: Սրանք այնպիսի ողբերգական մոդելներ են, որ գործել են մեր ժողովրդական կյանքում եւ այսօր առավել ցցունորեն հավակնություն ունեն դառնալու պետության եւ հասարակության մոդել, մինչդեռ երջանիկ ժողովուրդները ճիշտ հակառակի շնորհիվ են կենսունակ: Այս ամենը մենք կփորձենք պրոյեկտել 21-րդ դարի առաջին տասնամյակի Հայաստանի կյանքի վրա:

*
Ա. ԸՆԴՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՍ ՀԱՅ ՄԱՐԴԿԱՆՑ ՈՉ ՏԻՊԱԿԱՆ`
ԱՏՐՊԵՏԻ ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿՐԹԱԿԱՆ ԱՇԽԱՐՀԸՆԿԱԼՈՒՄԸ*

Եվ այսպես. Ատրպետը ծնվել է Կարսում, հարուստ առեւտրականի ընտանիքում: Նա 18 տարեկան էր, երբ Կարսը Թուրքիայից անցավ Ռուսաստանին: Մեզ դպրոցներում եւ բուհերում սովորեցրել են, որ հայ ժողովուրդը պարզապես երջանիկ էր այդ փաստից, որ թուրքական հետամնացությունից դուրս գալով` հայ ժողովուրդը շանս ստացավ հաղորդակցվելու ռուսական առաջադիմության հետ: Այդպե՞ս է դա արդյոք: Իր որդուն հարուստ հայրը կարող էր ուսման ուղարկել Ռուսասատան (թեեւ Եվրոպա ուղարկելու մտադրություն ունեցել է), բայց նախընտրեց Թուրքիան: Կարսեցի հայրը կարող էր նաեւ հենց իր առեւտրական գործերը կատարել այժմ էլ ռուսների հետ, մինչդեռ նախընտրեց Թուրքիան: Սովետական պրոպագանդան, որի զոհերն են հայ մի քանի սերունդներ, սա դժվարությամբ կընկալի: Ինչպես որ` դժվար ընկալելի է, թե ինչու՞ Զոհրապը, Վարուժանը, Սեւակը, Սիամանթոն եւ էլի տասնյակ ամենապայծառ մտավորականներ չէին հեռանում օսմանյան մայրաքաղաքից` նախընտրելով ռուսական կենտրոնները: Ավելին` եվրոպական կրթություն ստանալուց հետո վերադառնում էին Թուրքիա: Է°լ ավելին` ռուսական հատվածից հայ մտավորականները երբեմն տեղափոխվում էին թուրքական հատված, ինչպես մեր բոլորի սիրելի Կոմիտասը: Կա°մ` դուք բոլորդ գիտեք Ռուսասատանում գործած հայազգի նշանավորների մասին` սկսած Լոռիս-Մելիքովից, Մադաթովից եւ վերջացրած Բաղրամյանով ու Բաբաջանյանով: Ի՞նչ է` նրանք Հայաստանի համա՞ր էին գործում, թե՞ Ռուսական կայսրության, Հայաստանի համա՞ր էր մարշալ Բաբաջանյանը չքնաղ Պրահայում ազատատենչ մարդկանց տրորում տանկերի թրթուրների տակ: Լինենք անկեղծ. եթե հպարտանալու խնդիրը միայն հայազգի լինելն է, ապա ինչու՞ չգիտենք եւ չենք հպարտանում Օսմանյան կայսրության հայազգի վարչապետներով, նախարարներով, զորավարներով: Ուրեմն մենք կա°մ ինքներս ենք մեզ խաբում, թե մեր հիացման հիմքը ազգային պատկանելությունն է, կա°մ մեզ խաբել են կայսերական կենտրոնից: Ատրպետը եւ էլի շատ քչերը հրաժարվեցին այդ ինքնախաբեությունից: Ատրպետն իր ազգային` ուսուցչական եւ հրատարակչական գործունեությունը ծավալեց հիմնականում իսլամական միջավայրի հայության մեջ` Իրանում եւ Թուրքիայում: Նրա համար չկային լավ եւ վատ օտարներ, այլ կային օտարներ եւ յուրայիններ: Ավելին` այդ օտարն ու յուրայինը առաջին հերթին որոշվում էր ոչ թե ազգային պատկանելությամբ, այլ մարդկային որակներով: Եթե կարդաք նրա գործերը, կտեսնեք, որ նրա համար ոչ մի տարբերություն չկա, թե մարդ արարածին հալածողը հա՞յ է, թե՞ մուսուլման, հալածված արդարը հա՞յ է, թե՞ մուսուլման: Խնդիրն այստեղ Մարդն է, որ բացակայել է մեր ազգային մշակույթում: Ի դեպ, այդ մասին հրաշալի գրել է Վահան Տերյանը, թե հայ գրականության մեջ կգտնեք ամեն ինչ, բացի Մարդուց: Մարդու արժեքի այդպիսի ցցուն բացառմանը մենք բախվեցինք 2008-ի մարտի 1-ին եւ հետագայում: Դա օրինաչափ հանգրվանն էր Մարդուն բացառող մեր մշակույթի տրամաբանության: Եվ մարտիմեկեր լինելու են այնքան ժամանակ, քանի դեռ մեր քաղաքակրթական աշխարհընկալման հիմքում դրված չէ Մարդը, քանի դեռ Մարդու տեղը զբաղեցրել են կեղծ հայրենասիրությունը, կեղծ եկեղեցասիրությունը, կեղծավոր հարաբերությունները:


*Բ. ՙՏԺՎԺԻԿԻ՚ ՀՈԳԵԲԱՆԱԿԱՆ ՀԱՏՈՒՅԹԸ*

Ես երջանիկ մարդ եմ, քանի որ ինձ դասավանդել է մեծագույն հայերից մեկը` Լեւոն Ներսիսիյանը: (Ի դպե, նրա հայրը` անզուգական Հրաչյա Ներսիսյանն է ՙՏժվժիկ՚ ֆիլմում խաղացել Ներսես-ախպարի դերը :Smile:  Մի զրույցի ժամանակ, երբ խոսում էինք, թե ինչպես են գեղարվեստական գործերից որոշ արտահայտություններ մտնում ժողովրդի մեջ ու դառնում թեւավոր արտահայտություններ, նա ցավով նշեց, թե հայերս այդպիսիք չունենք, ինպես Շեքսպիրի ՙԵվ դու՞, Բրուտոս՚ արտահայտությունը: Երբ պարզապես հակառակելու համար ասացի, թե ունենք, նա պահանջեց, որ օրինակ բերեմ: Այդ պահին երկու բան եկավ մտքիս. առաջինը Թումանյանի ՙմի կաթիլ մեղր՚ արտահայտությունն էր, երկրորդը` Ատրպետի ՙտժվժիկը՚: Ներսիսյանը ժպտաց եւ սիրով ընդունեց հատկապես երկրորդը, քանի որ ինքն էլ իրեն արեւմտահայ, ավելին` պոլսեցի էր համարում:

----------


## Rammer

( շարունակություն )

Այսպես. ո՞ր մեկիս մանուկ հասակում, երբ մի բան անընդհատ կրկնել ենք, մեծերը չեն ասել, թե` ՙՏժվժիկը սարքեցիր՚: Բաներ կան, որ երբ արվում են մանուկ հասակում, նույնիսկ հաճելիորեն ու ժպիտով են ընկալվում շրջապատի կողմից, իսկ երբ նույնն անում է հասուն մարդը, դա դառնում է զզվելի եւ մերժելի: Դա մենք տեսնում ենք ներկա Հայաստանում ամեն քայլափոխի: Այդ մասին շատ դիպուկ ասաց Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը` 2008-ի փետրվարյան հանրահավաքում, թե` եթե մեր շախմատիստները հաղթում են, ապա դա Սերժ Սարգսյանի ձեռքի գործն է, եթե մի բան կառուցվում է, ապա դա Սերժ Սարգսյանի ձեռքի գործն է, եթե մի բան լինում է Հայաստանում, ապա դա Սերժ Սարգսյանի ձեռքի գործն է, ուրեմն հոկտեմբերի 27-ն է՞լ նրա ձեռքի գործն է: Մենք սովոր ենք ամեն լավ բան ստորաքարշորեն վերագրել ղեկավարությանը: Այդպես ավելի քան 10 տարի վարվում է հայկական հեռուստատեսությունը, երբ ուղեղներ է լվանում` ցույց տալով Երեւանում իրականացվող տպավորիչ շինարարությունը` դա համարելով օրվա իշխանության խելամիտ քաղաքականության արդյունքը: Մինչդեռ առնվազն սրիկա է պետք լինել` այդպես լկտիաբար ստելու համար. ցանկացած մարդ, որի ուղեղն աշխատում է, կհասկանա, որ օրվա իշխանությունը շատ քիչ դեր ունի այդտեղ, քանի որ անգամ ցանկացած թուրք, մոնղոլ, պարսիկ կառավարիչ կկառուցապատեր, եթե ստիպված չլիներ գումարները պատերազմող երկրի սահմանների վրա ծախսելու: Այսինքն` այդ կառուցապատումը ոչ թե քոչարյանների շնորհքն էր, այլ Խաղաղության: Զինադադարից հետո պատերազմի վրա ծախսվող հարյուր միլիոնավոր գումարների մի մասն այժմ հնարավոր էր ուղղել դեպի տնտեսություն: Իշխանությունները ՙՏժվժիկի՚ պես պահանջում են, որ մենք շնորհակալ լինենք իրենցից: Եվ դրա համար չեն խորշում ամենազզվելի կեղծիքն անել ժողովրդի առջեւ. նրանք առավոտից երեկո ցուցադրում են պատերազմող երկրի` 1990-1994 թվականների կադրեր եւ համեմատում չպատերազմող, այսինքն` պատերազմի վրա հսկայական միջոցներ չծախսող երկրի` 2000-ականների կադրերի հետ: Ես առաջարկում եմ նույն տրամաբնությամբ ավելի ազնիվ համեմատություն: Ցույց տալ քոչարյանների, սարգսյանների կարողությունը, նրանց հագուկապը, վարքը 1990-1994 թվականներին եւ նույնը 2000-ականներին: Կտեսնեք, որ եթե ամբողջ երկրում կենսամակարդակը բարցրացել է ինչ-որ X տոկոսով, ապա իրենցը` հազար անգամ X տոկոսով: Առաջարկում եմ ցուցադրել 1990-1994 թվականների որեւէ վարորդի կենսամակարդակը եւ 2000-ականների նրա մակարդակը. կտեսնեք, որ առաջընթացը չնչին է, մինչդեռ աներեւակայելի է տարբերությունը, եթե նույն վարորդը իշխողների ցեղից է: Մի դեպքում վարորդն ընդամենը հացի հերթ չի կանգնում, իսկ մյուս դեպքում, երբ վարորդն այդ ցեղից է, դարձել է միլիոնատեր ու պատգամավոր, դարձել է իր տգիտությամբ տասնյակ հազարավոր գիտունների երեխաների ճակատագիրը տնօրինող: Ատրպետի այս նովելի հենց առաջին տողերում այդպես էլ գրված է. ՙՆերսես ախպարն այնպես մոլորվել, այնպես հուսահատվել էր, որ ամեն բան` ապրելը, կյանքն անգամ աչքից ընկել էր՚: Մարդու այս հոգեվիճակը, որ ներկա հայաստանցուն է բնորոշ, Ատրպետը նկարագրել է դեռ 100 տարի առաջ:

Հոգեբանական մեկ այլ շերտ է երախտիք-երախտագիտությունը: Սա հետապնդող գաղափար է եղել Ատրպետի համար: Նա այդ թեմային անդրադարձել է բազմիցս, նույնիսկ ՙԵրախտիք՚ վերնագրով առանձին պատմվածք ունի, ուր վերջաբանը նույնպես այնպիսին է, ինչպիսին ՙՏժվժիկում՚: Հերոսը` Ղասըմը, կտրում է սեփական ձեռքն ու նետում Միր-Մուրթուզայի դեմքին` ասելով. ՙԻնձ պետք չէ քո ազատած թեւը… ոչ էլ քո մուննաթը: Երանի թե տասը տարի առաջ դահիճը կտրեր, եւ այնքան ժամանակ պարտավորված չլինեի քեզ ծառայելու: Մի թեւ պահելու համար ես այսքան չեմ կարող ստորանալ՚: Այս մուսուլմանն է իսկական քրիստոնյան, քանի որ Քրիստոսի Ավետարանում է գրված. ՙԱվելի լավ է, որ կորչի մարմնիդ մի անդամը, քան ամբողջ մարմինդ այրվի հավիտենական գեհենում՚: Հայաստանում կառուցվում է հենց այն հոգեբանության մոդելը, որ 100 տարի առաջ ցուցանել է Ատրպետը: Մենք կորցրել ենք երախտիքի, երախտագիտության, երախտամոռության չափորոշիչները. հայկական էլիտան ամեն բան լղոզել է` ջնջելով բոլոր սահմանները, քաոս մտցնելով հայաստանցու հոգում ու մտքում, մինչդեռ աշխարհի բոլոր կրոններում Աստծո առաջին գործը քաոսի վերացումն է եղել, համակարգումը, դասդասումը: Իսկ մարդ արարածը քաոսից փախչելու, ազատագրվելու մեխանիզմ ունի դրված իր ներսում: Արժեհամակարգի, չափորոշիչների այս նողկալի քաոսն է արտագաղթի հիմնապատճառը. այլապես ավելի վատ ժամանակներ էլ են եղել, սակայն ժողովուրդը չի լքել իր հայրենիքը, հակառակը` ներգաղթել է:

Հերթով անցեք հայկական հեռուստատեսության ալիքների վրայով, թերթեք հայկական մամուլը եւ կտեսնեք, թե մեզ ինչ հոգեբանության են վարժեցնում. որ այսինչ գյուղում բացվող ջրագծի համար շնորհակալ լինենք ինչ-որ մի անհասկացողի, որ այսինչ դպրոցում տեղադրված համակարգիչների համար շնորհակալ լինենք հերթական թալանչուն, որ այսինչ երգչի համերգը լսելու համար շնորհակալ լինենք հերթական մաֆիոզ կառույցին: Ավելին` մեր ուղեղները լվանում են, որ շնորհակալ լինենք այս կամ այն ապաշնորհին, որ այսօր պետություն, ազատագրված տարածքներ, բանակ ու նման թերի ու հիվանդ բաներ ունենք. մինչդեռ շնորհակալ պիտի լինեինք առաջին հերթին Արեւմտյան ազատ աշխարհին ու Անդրեյ Սախարովին, Հելսինկյան կոմիտեներին ու Միխայիլ Գորբաչովին, ռազմի դաշտում մատաղ եղած մեր հերոսներին ու այն ժամանակվա Հայաստանի ղեկավարներից ընդամենը մի քանիսին, որ այսօր գոնե այսքանը կա: Մենք կդառնանք աշխարհի ամենախայտառակ երկիրը, եթե օրվա իշխանություններին վերջնականապես հաջողվի հոգեբանական իր թաթար-մոնղոլական այս մոդելն ամրակայել:

----------


## Rammer

( շարունակություն )
*Գ. ՙՏԺՎԺԻԿԻ՚ ՍՈՑԻԱԼԱԿԱՆ ՀԱՏՈՒՅԹԸ*

Տարիներ առաջ, երբ դեռ, ինչպես ՙմեծն մարքսիստը՚ կասեր, վիկինգների հետքն էլ չկար Հայաստանում, մի շրջանային ոստիկանապետ, լսելով իմ մերժումը Հայաստանի իշխանավորների անհատական որակների մասին, ասաց. ՙԵս սովորական սպեկուլյանտ էի, բայց այսօր` գնդապետ եմ, այսինչն է ինձ ՀԱՑԻ ՏԵՐ դարձրել, ես պարտական եմ նրան՚: Այսինչները փոխվեցին, սակայն չի փոխվում մեր աշխարհընկալման կերպը, այլ խորանում է մինչեւ ախտորոշման ու դատավճռի աստիճան: Մենք ամեն անգամ անտեղի հոխորտում ենք, թե առաջին քրիստոնյա պետությունն ենք մոլորակի վրա: Դա, եթե իրոք այդպես է, ապա պիտի իմանանք, որ Տերունական աղոթքում Տիրոջի°ց է հայցվում հացը` ՙԶհաց մեր հանապազորդ տուր մեզ այսօր՚: Պիտի իմանանք, որ իրական քրիստոնյաներն ամեն անգամ սեղան նստելիս Աստծու°ն են գոհություն հայտնում իրենց ճաշակած հացի համար: Մինչդեռ մենք արդեն տրանսֆորմացվելու վրա ենք, երբ պիտի երախտագիտությամբ լցվենք ամեն անգամ տեսնելով, թե ինչպես է հերթական անգրագետն այս կամ այն ծերանոցին ու որբանոցին փշրանքներ նետում սեփական գազանանոցի մնացորդներից: Իսկ Աստվածաշնչում հակառակն է` շները պետք է օգտվեն սեղանի փշրանքներից, ոչ թե մարդիկ` շների սեղանի մնացորդները ստանալու համար շնորհակալություն հայտնեն: Գոհություն հայտնում են Աստծուն, ոչ թե գողությամբ, թալանով հարստացածներին: Հայաստանում չի կարող լինել ոչ մի օլիգարխ, որ նախնական կապիտալը թալանով, սովորական մարդկանց հաշվին կուտակած չլինի: Մետամորֆոզն այն է, երբ հսկայական ու ճարպոտ գլուխ ունեցողները, ուր դատարկության վրա սավառնում է ընդամենը մեկ բջիջ` ուղիղ կապված ստամոքսի հետ, պատերազմի մեջ են մտել ոչ այնքան մեզ հետ, որքան Աստծո հետ: Կամենում են մեր գիտակցություններում զբաղեցնել Աստծո տեղը: Սա խայտառակություն է ցանկացած ազգի համար, որը նաեւ քաղաքակիրթ երեւալու չարդարացված հավակնություններ ունի: Բայց այս խայտառակությունն է հենց ներկա Հայաստանի սոցիալական մոդելը: Դրա հիմքերը դրված են, ու եթե հանկարծ ցեմենտը կարծրանա մինչեւ վերջ, ապա մեզ ոչ մի փրկություն չի լինելու: Պարզապես Հայաստան չի լինելու, քանի որ ավելորդ բեռ է դառնալու մոլորակի համար եւ ճամփին ընկած քար` տարածաշրջանում:

ՙՏժվժիկում՚ էլ Ներսես-ախպարը, որ նախկինում ազնիվ վաճառական է եղել, հիմա սնանկացել է, հիմա մի տժվժիկացուի դիմաց նորօրյա հարուստի` Նիկողոս-աղայի տուն պիտի ուղարկի իր կնոջը, որդուն, դստերը, որպեսզի ծառայություններ մատուցեն այդ ՙբիրդան-աղայի՚ ընտանիքում: Ափսոս, այս կարեւոր հանգամանքը ներառված չէ ֆիլմի սցենարում, որ գրել է մեր բոլորի սիրելի Երվանդ Մանարյանը: Այսօր էլ, եթե ամեն բան նույնությամբ մնա, ապա մեր զավակները ստիպված են լինելու կա°մ հեռանալ երկրից, ինչպես թաթար-մոնղոլների ժամանակներում, կա°մ քոծություն անել հարստացած այս տգետների լամուկների առջեւ: Մեկանգամյա տժվժիկացու տալուց հետո Նիկողոս-աղան այսպես է ասում Ներսես-ախպարին. ՙԻ¯նչ մեծ բան է, որ տղայիդ ուղարկես մի օր գա մեր աթարը կտրե, խո հոգին չի° դուրս գալ, ձեռները չի° չորանալ: Ես տանը մի քանի տեսակ ծառաներ ունիմ. այնքան ձրիակերներ, հացկատակներ կան, որ կարիք չունիմ ուրիշ մարդու: Բայց թող լինի, պատիվ պահելը մեծ բան է: Մի օր աղջկադ ուղարկե, թող գա մեր տախտակները լվանա, ի՞նչ վնաս, խո մեջքը չի՞ կոտրիլ: Մեր տունը, խո գիտես, մի քանի տասնյակ բան կա անողներ, աղախիններ կան, մեր սենյակների հատակներն այնքան մաքուր եւ այնպես ճերմակ են, որ եղ թափես` կժողովվի, առանց մի հատը աղտոտելու կամ փչացնելու. բայց իմ ասելը, միտքս ուրիշ է: Պատիվ պահե, որ պատիվդ բարձրանա: Եթե քո կինը մի օր գա եւ մեր լվացքը լվանա կամ հացը եփե, խո չի մեռնիլ. բայց չէ՞ որ կինս նրա պատիվը պիտի պահե, փոխադարձաբար նրա վրա իր շնորհքը պիտի ավելացնե՚: Սրանք ճիշտ այն խոսքերն են, որ կարող է ասել ցանկացած ընտրակեղծարար` հերթական ընտրությունից առաջ մի քանի հազար դրամով ողորմելի ընտրողին կաշառելուց հետո: Այդ մի քանի հազարը մեկանգամյա տժվժիկն է, որին, դժբախտաբար, ձեռնասուն կենդանու պես վարժվել է մեր համերկրացիների ոչ փոքր մի զանգված: Իսկ վարժեցնողը ստորակարգ իշխողներն են, որոնք ստրկությունից ազատվելով ոչ թե մարդ դարձան, այլ ստրկատեր. դրանք նույնն են, պայմանավորված են միմյանցով: Չլինի ստրուկը` ինքնաբերաբար կվերանա, կոչնչանա ստրկատերը: Բավական է միայն, որ Ներսես-ախպարի պես մեկ ստրուկ ստրկատիրոջ երեսին շպրտի, նրան վերադարձնի իրենից գողացածով իրեն լավություն անելու քողի տակ տրվածը, եւ այլեւս նա ստրուկ չէ: Իսկ երբ չկա ստրուկը, չի կարող լինել ստրկատերը: Սա° է պատճառը, որ 2007-ի ՙԻմպիչմենտի՚ մեր հանրահավաքներին ասում էի, թե մեր թշնամին Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը չէ, մեր թշնամին Սերժ Սարգսյանը չէ, մեր թշնամին թուրքն ու ադրբեջանցին չեն, այլ մեր ներսում նստած ստրուկը, որին ոչնչացնել, սպանել է պետք:

Սա° է ներկա Հայաստանի սոցիալական մոդելը` թալանվածը պետք է ծառայագրվի թալանողներին: Սա ամբողջատիրությա°ն սոցիալական մոդելն է, որ հրաշալի տեսել է Ատրպետը: Նա գրում է. ՙՆիկողոս ախպարը միայն մի բանի էր ձգտում, որ մարդիկ ասեն, խոսեն, թե կա-չկա` Էրզրումում մի մարդ կա, այն էլ Ուռում-Նիկողոսն է, եւ ամենքն էլ երախտագիտությամբ խոնարհվեն նրա առաջ՚: Այս մեկ իշխողի, ամենակարողի ֆենոմենն է սերմանվում մեր գիտակցություններում այսօր: Դրա դեմ լավագույն միջոցը, կրկնում եմ, հրաժարումն է նետված ողորմությունից, հրաժարումն է ստրուկ լինելուց, հրաժարումն է մեկ փոր հացը հավիտենական հացով փոխարինելուց: Դրա լավագույն միջոցը Ատրպետի ցուցանած ուղին է` ողորմություն տվող ինքնագոհ գեղցու երեսին շպրտել իր իսկ տվածը, որ իրենը չէ, այլ գողացված է: Դրա լավագույն միջոցը դրանց տեսնելիս չբարեւելն է, դրանց հետ չխոսելն է, հեռուստաէկրաններից մեր տները մտնելն արգելելն է, սեփական խղճի հետ կոմպրոմիսի չգնալն է: Սրա հետ կապված մի պատմություն անեմ: Ասում են, երբ ամերիկյան դասական Վիլյամ Սարոյանը գնում է Բեյրութ, նրա շուրջը հավաքված հայերը` ցեղասպանության զոհերի հետնորդները, դիմում են նրան` ասելով, թե Վարպետ, կոչ արեք` գնանք թուրքերին սպանենք: Զարմացած ու Մեծ Սարոյանը պատասխանում է. ՙԵղբայր, ինչու՞ սպանեք, թողեք` իրենք իրենց կմեռնեն՚: Այսինքն` վատը կա միայն այն դեպքում, երբ մենք մեր ներսում ենք հանդուրժում այն:


*Դ. ՙՏԺՎԺԻԿԻ՚ ԷԹԻԿԱԿԱՆ ՀԱՏՈՒՅԹԸ*

Ներկա իշխանությունների էթիկայի, այսինքն` ՙՏժվժիկում՚ առկա էթիկայի մասին խոսելն իսկ ավելորդ է: Դա քարանձավային ցածրակարգ մշակույթի ոլորտից է, որ հանգում է դաստիարակության խնդրին: Միայն անդաստիարակ մարդը կարող է իր արածը հիշեցնել, երեսով տալ: Այդպիսին է նովելում Նիկողոս-աղան, որ լինելով գավառացի, Պոլսում հարստանալիս նաեւ հունարեն էր սովորել: Եվ միայն դա: Մեր նորօրյա գավառացի իշխանավորներն էլ, իհարկե, հայտնվեցին Երեւանում, ուզուրպացրած պաշտոնների բերումով` եղան նաեւ արտասահմաններում, սակայն, ինչպես ասում են, ավանակի գլուխը որքան էլ եփես` ականջները հում կմնան: Եվ հում ականջների այս էթիկան է ներկա Հայաստանի վարքականոնի մոդելը: Սա խորհրդային ամբողջատիրության ժամանակ հայտնի էր որպես ՙբարի եւ չար միլիցու՚ մոդել, երբ մեկը ծեծում էր, իսկ մյուսը իբրեւ թե փրկում նրան: Եվ կարծեցյալ փրկվածը գոհ էր մնում, եթե կաշառքով ազատում էր գլուխը գործ սարքողներից: Սա մենք այսօր տեսնում ենք ամբողջատիրական Հայաստանի ողջ տիրույթում` կառավարման համակարգից մինչեւ հասարակական հարաբերություններ ու ընկալումներ: Դուք լսե՞լ եք երբեւէ, որ Հիմնադիր-նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը գեթ մեկ անգամ հիշեցնի, որ ինքն է եղել կանգնած Ղարաբաղյան շարժման, Անկախության մասին Հռչակագրի, Անկախության հանրաքվեի, պատերազմական հաղթանակների ակունքում (միակ բացառությունը թերեւս ներկա ԱԽՔ-ի հեղինակած ստորաքարշ գրքույկն էր, որ գրախանութներից հավաքվեց ԱԽՔ-ի` նոր տերեր գտնելուց հետո): Մինչդեռ հիմա ամենօրյա են հեռուստատեսային եւ գրքերի տեսքով հանդես եկող հոխորտանքը, ինքնագովությունը, սնապարծությունը, թե Արարչագործությունից մինչեւ Շուշիի ազատագրում հայ ազգը պարտական է բացառապես գավառական այս պլեադային: Եթե համեմատել եք ուզում, ապա խնդրեմ` համեմատեք ողջամտության այս տիրույթում եւ ոչ սպեկուլյատիվ տրամաբանության: Դուք երբեւէ լսե՞լ եք Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի կամ նրա ազգականների ցոփության մասին գարշելի պատմություններ, մինչդեռ նույնիսկ հրապարակված են ՙՉտեսան պատից կախ, տեսան ճակտից կախ՚ առածի հանգույն բազում իրողություններ 11-ամյա վարչախմբի վարքից: Մի՞թե պարտադրվող էթիկայի այս մոդելին է արժանի ոչ թե Բյուլբյուլօղլու, այլ Արմենակ Շահմուրադյանի մթնոլորտում աքսելերացված հայաստանցին:

----------


## Rammer

( շարունակություն )

Տեսե°ք, թե վերեւում մեջբերված հատվածում ինչ վարքականոն է պարտադրում Նիկողոս-աղան պատվի մասին: Այսօր էլ ստիպում են, որ մեզ համար պատիվ հասկացությունը սկսվի եւ ավարտվի նրանով, որ ծառայություններ մատուցենք հարստացածներին: Իհարկե, Ատրպետի հիմնական հերոսի` Ներսես-ախպարի էթիկայի ընկալումն այլ է. Ներսես-ախպարի համար դա պատվի վիրավորանք է, անարգում է, նա ուզում է, որ ՙգետինը ճեղքվի, եւ ինքը մեջն ընկնի՚: Ո՞ր մեկիս հայտնի չէ այս հոգեվիճակը, ո՞ր մեկս չենք բախվել էթիկական ընկալման այս հակադրությանը: Հիմա ընտրությունը մերն է` մենք կա°մ հավատարիմ ենք մնում մերօրյա ներսեսախպարների` հայ մարդու էթիկային, կա°մ` համակերպվում նիկողոսաղաների պարտադրածին:

Այս հատույթն այնքան գարշելի է, որ վերլուծելն անգամ զզվելի է, ուստի թույլ տվեք` չշարունակել:


*Դ. ՙՏԺՎԺԻԿԻ՚ ԷՍԹԵՏԻԿԱԿԱՆ ՀԱՏՈՒՅԹԸ*

Շատ համառոտ նաեւ էսթետիկայի` գեղագիտության մասին: Անշուշտ, այս կողմն ավելի հստակ երեւում է ֆիլմում, քան բուն նովելում: Մեր պետության էսթետիկական մոդելի հետ նույնությունը` ՙՏժվժիկում՚ առկա մոդելի հետ եւս ակներեւ է: Ներկա իշխանությունների գեղագիտության մասին պատկերացում կազմելու համար հեռու գնալ պետք չէ: Բավական է միայն նայել հասարակությանը ընչաքաղցության դատապարտելուց իշխանությունների ստացած այն հաճույքը, որ արտահայտվում է ցածրակարգ համերգների, տոնախմբությունների, սերիալների ծաղրով: Ծաղրվում, մերժվում են ոչ թե երեւույթները, այլ պարտադրված էսթետիկական ընկալումներին չինտեգրվածները. նրանք, ովքեր այլ գեղագիտության կրողներ են: Այսպես. բամբասասեր հասարակությունը ոչ միայն չի լռեցնում իր մեկ անգամ արածը երեսով տվող Նիկողոս-աղային, այլեւ ինքն է հաճույքով տրվում այդ հորձանուտին` դա համարելով իրոք բարեգործություն, երախտիք: Գլխիվայր շրջված են գեղեցիկի պատկերացումները: Մինչդեռ քրիստոնեական մոտեցման դեպքում գեղագիտությունն այլ պետք է լիներ, պետք է հասարակությունը պահեր ավետարանական այն խոսքը, թե ողորմություն անելիս ձեզնից առաջ ծնծղաներ մի° հնչեցրեք, այլ տվեք գաղտնապես, եւ ձեր Երկնավոր Հայրը կփոխհատուցի հայտնապես: Իսկ հասարակությունն արդարացնում է Նիկողոս-աղայի վարքը, ինչպես այսօրվա թալանչիությունն է ներկայացվում որպես հիացմունքի արժանի ՙբաշարել՚, այսօրվա ընտրակաշառքն է ընդունվում որպես բնական օրինաչափություն: Հետաքրքիր է, որ ազգային ավետարանի դեր ստանձնած ՙՍամվել՚ վեպում, երբ հայրասպանը սպանում է նաեւ մորը, բազմության միջից լսելի են լինում ուրախաձայն աղաղակներ` արժանի¯ էր, մինչդեռ երբ Ներսես-ախպարը ճեղքում է ստրկության իր շղթան, այսինքն` թոքը շպրտում է Ներսես-աղայի դեմքին` ասելով. ՙԱհա, ա°ռ քո թոքը եւ ձայնդ կտրե°՚,- բազմությունը պապանձվում է: Պետք է խոստովանել, որ գեղագիտության քրիստոնեական` արեւմտյան տիպը չէ այսօր մերը: Պետք է խոստովանել, որ ՙՏժվժիկի՚ գեղագիտության մոդելն է ընտրված որպես այսօրվա Հայաստանի Հանրապետության գեղագիտական մոդել, ինչը հատուկ է դարձյալ ամբողջատիրական համակարգերին. հիշու՞մ եք խորհրդային ժամանակների երգի այն տողը, ուր ասվում է, թե այսքան ուրախ կյանքը Լենինն ու Ստալինն են տվել: Այսօրվա մեր ՙայսքան ուրախ կյանքն՚ էլ տվել են Ռոբն ու Սերժը` իրենց տոհմա-ցեղային կլաններով, օլիգարխները, սափրագլուխները, նրանց ստրկության վաճառված օպորտունիստներն ու հաճախորդները` անկախ այն բանից, թե այսօր իշխանության կամ ընդդիմության ճամբարում են խաղում:


*ԱՄՓՈՓՈՒՄ*

Որպես ամփոփում ասեմ, որ, իրոք, այս գործը 100 տարի սպասել էր: Ինձ համար գոնե այդպես է: Ավետարանում ասված է. ՙԿլսեք եւ չեք լսի, կնայեք եւ չեք տեսնի՚: Եթե գոնե հիմա տեսանք, ապա ցավով պարտավոր ենք եզրակացնել.

1. Ամո°թ է մի ամբողջ ժողովրդի համար, որ 100 տարի անց էլ ոչինչ չի փոխվել, երբ ի տարբերություն 100 տարի առաջվա` ունենք պետականություն:
2. Ամո°թ է մի ամբողջ ժողովրդի համար, որ իր իշխողներն իր միջի տգետներն են:
3. Մահավճռի պես վտանգավոր է ազգի եւ պետության գոյության տեսանկյունից, եթե տգետներին հաջողվի Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում վերջնականապես արմատավորել ընտրված տժվժիկյան ժամանակների սոցիալական ու հոգեբանական, էթիկական ու էսթետիկական, քաղաքական ու տնտեսական մոդելները:
4. Պարտավոր ենք մեր միջից ծնել Ներսես-ախպարների, ովքեր չեն վարանի այդ տժվժիկը սրանց երեսին տալու: Ավելին` պարտավոր ենք ամբողջ հասարակությամբ դառնալ Ներսես-ախպար, այլապես խեղճի գլխին բամփելու են այնքան, մինչեւ երկրում մարդ չմնա, մինչեւ պետականությունը կործանվի:

*ՄԻՔԱՅԷԼ ՀԱՅՐԱՊԵՏԵԱՆ*

----------


## Բիձա

> ( շարունակություն )
> 
> Այսպես. ո՞ր մեկիս մանուկ հասակում, երբ մի բան անընդհատ կրկնել ենք, մեծերը չեն ասել, թե` ՙՏժվժիկը սարքեցիր՚: Բաներ կան, որ երբ արվում են մանուկ հասակում, նույնիսկ հաճելիորեն ու ժպիտով են ընկալվում շրջապատի կողմից, իսկ երբ նույնն անում է հասուն մարդը, դա դառնում է զզվելի եւ մերժելի: Դա մենք տեսնում ենք ներկա Հայաստանում ամեն քայլափոխի: Այդ մասին շատ դիպուկ ասաց Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը` 2008-ի փետրվարյան հանրահավաքում, թե` եթե մեր շախմատիստները հաղթում են, ապա դա Սերժ Սարգսյանի ձեռքի գործն է, եթե մի բան կառուցվում է, ապա դա Սերժ Սարգսյանի ձեռքի գործն է, եթե մի բան լինում է Հայաստանում, ապա դա Սերժ Սարգսյանի ձեռքի գործն է, ուրեմն հոկտեմբերի 27-ն է՞լ նրա ձեռքի գործն է: Մենք սովոր ենք ամեն լավ բան ստորաքարշորեն վերագրել ղեկավարությանը: Այդպես ավելի քան 10 տարի վարվում է հայկական հեռուստատեսությունը, երբ ուղեղներ է լվանում` ցույց տալով Երեւանում իրականացվող տպավորիչ շինարարությունը` դա համարելով օրվա իշխանության խելամիտ քաղաքականության արդյունքը: Մինչդեռ առնվազն սրիկա է պետք լինել` այդպես լկտիաբար ստելու համար. ցանկացած մարդ, որի ուղեղն աշխատում է, կհասկանա, որ օրվա իշխանությունը շատ քիչ դեր ունի այդտեղ, քանի որ անգամ ցանկացած թուրք, մոնղոլ, պարսիկ կառավարիչ կկառուցապատեր, եթե ստիպված չլիներ գումարները պատերազմող երկրի սահմանների վրա ծախսելու: Այսինքն` այդ կառուցապատումը ոչ թե քոչարյանների շնորհքն էր, այլ Խաղաղության: Զինադադարից հետո պատերազմի վրա ծախսվող հարյուր միլիոնավոր գումարների մի մասն այժմ հնարավոր էր ուղղել դեպի տնտեսություն: Իշխանությունները ՙՏժվժիկի՚ պես պահանջում են, որ մենք շնորհակալ լինենք իրենցից: Եվ դրա համար չեն խորշում ամենազզվելի կեղծիքն անել ժողովրդի առջեւ. նրանք առավոտից երեկո ցուցադրում են պատերազմող երկրի` 1990-1994 թվականների կադրեր եւ համեմատում չպատերազմող, այսինքն` պատերազմի վրա հսկայական միջոցներ չծախսող երկրի` 2000-ականների կադրերի հետ: Ես առաջարկում եմ նույն տրամաբնությամբ ավելի ազնիվ համեմատություն: Ցույց տալ քոչարյանների, սարգսյանների կարողությունը, նրանց հագուկապը, վարքը 1990-1994 թվականներին եւ նույնը 2000-ականներին: Կտեսնեք, որ եթե ամբողջ երկրում կենսամակարդակը բարցրացել է ինչ-որ X տոկոսով, ապա իրենցը` հազար անգամ X տոկոսով: Առաջարկում եմ ցուցադրել 1990-1994 թվականների որեւէ վարորդի կենսամակարդակը եւ 2000-ականների նրա մակարդակը. կտեսնեք, որ առաջընթացը չնչին է, մինչդեռ աներեւակայելի է տարբերությունը, եթե նույն վարորդը իշխողների ցեղից է: Մի դեպքում վարորդն ընդամենը հացի հերթ չի կանգնում, իսկ մյուս դեպքում, երբ վարորդն այդ ցեղից է, դարձել է միլիոնատեր ու պատգամավոր, դարձել է իր տգիտությամբ տասնյակ հազարավոր գիտունների երեխաների ճակատագիրը տնօրինող: Ատրպետի այս նովելի հենց առաջին տողերում այդպես էլ գրված է. ՙՆերսես ախպարն այնպես մոլորվել, այնպես հուսահատվել էր, որ ամեն բան` ապրելը, կյանքն անգամ աչքից ընկել էր՚: Մարդու այս հոգեվիճակը, որ ներկա հայաստանցուն է բնորոշ, Ատրպետը նկարագրել է դեռ 100 տարի առաջ:
> 
> Հոգեբանական մեկ այլ շերտ է երախտիք-երախտագիտությունը: Սա հետապնդող գաղափար է եղել Ատրպետի համար: Նա այդ թեմային անդրադարձել է բազմիցս, նույնիսկ ՙԵրախտիք՚ վերնագրով առանձին պատմվածք ունի, ուր վերջաբանը նույնպես այնպիսին է, ինչպիսին ՙՏժվժիկում՚: *Հերոսը` Ղասըմը, կտրում է սեփական ձեռքն ու նետում Միր-Մուրթուզայի դեմքին` ասելով. ՙԻնձ պետք չէ քո ազատած թեւը… ոչ էլ քո մուննաթը: Երանի թե տասը տարի առաջ դահիճը կտրեր, եւ այնքան ժամանակ պարտավորված չլինեի քեզ ծառայելու: Մի թեւ պահելու համար ես այսքան չեմ կարող ստորանալ՚: Այս մուսուլմանն է իսկական քրիստոնյան, քանի որ Քրիստոսի Ավետարանում է գրված. ՙԱվելի լավ է, որ կորչի մարմնիդ մի անդամը, քան ամբողջ մարմինդ այրվի հավիտենական գեհենում՚:* Հայաստանում կառուցվում է հենց այն հոգեբանության մոդելը, որ 100 տարի առաջ ցուցանել է Ատրպետը: Մենք կորցրել ենք երախտիքի, երախտագիտության, երախտամոռության չափորոշիչները. *հայկական էլիտան ամեն բան լղոզել է` ջնջելով բոլոր սահմանները, քաոս մտցնելով հայաստանցու հոգում ու մտքում, մինչդեռ աշխարհի բոլոր կրոններում Աստծո առաջին գործը քաոսի վերացումն է եղել, համակարգումը, դասդասումը*: Իսկ մարդ արարածը քաոսից փախչելու, ազատագրվելու մեխանիզմ ունի դրված իր ներսում: Արժեհամակարգի, չափորոշիչների այս նողկալի քաոսն է արտագաղթի հիմնապատճառը. այլապես ավելի վատ ժամանակներ էլ են եղել, սակայն ժողովուրդը չի լքել իր հայրենիքը, հակառակը` ներգաղթել է:
> 
> Հերթով անցեք հայկական հեռուստատեսության ալիքների վրայով, թերթեք հայկական մամուլը եւ կտեսնեք, թե մեզ ինչ հոգեբանության են վարժեցնում. որ այսինչ գյուղում բացվող ջրագծի համար շնորհակալ լինենք ինչ-որ մի անհասկացողի, որ այսինչ դպրոցում տեղադրված համակարգիչների համար շնորհակալ լինենք հերթական թալանչուն, որ այսինչ երգչի համերգը լսելու համար շնորհակալ լինենք հերթական մաֆիոզ կառույցին: Ավելին` մեր ուղեղները լվանում են, որ շնորհակալ լինենք այս կամ այն ապաշնորհին, որ այսօր պետություն, ազատագրված տարածքներ, բանակ ու նման թերի ու հիվանդ բաներ ունենք. մինչդեռ շնորհակալ պիտի լինեինք առաջին հերթին Արեւմտյան ազատ աշխարհին ու Անդրեյ Սախարովին, Հելսինկյան կոմիտեներին ու *Միխայիլ Գորբաչովին*, ռազմի դաշտում մատաղ եղած մեր հերոսներին ու այն ժամանակվա Հայաստանի ղեկավարներից ընդամենը մի քանիսին, որ այսօր գոնե այսքանը կա: Մենք կդառնանք աշխարհի ամենախայտառակ երկիրը, եթե օրվա իշխանություններին վերջնականապես հաջողվի հոգեբանական իր թաթար-մոնղոլական այս մոդելն ամրակայել:


Առաջին և երկրորդ նշածները իրոք հիմնարար բնորոշիչ գնահատականներ են, բայց Գորբաչով կոչված ստորությանը շնորհակալ լինելը աբսուրդ է: 
Էլիտա անվան տակ ես հասկանում եմ նրանց, ովքեր էլիտա էին երեկ, և նրանց, ովքեր էլիտա են այսօր:

----------

terev (27.11.2009)

----------


## Բիձա

> ( շարունակություն )
> *Գ. ՙՏԺՎԺԻԿԻ՚ ՍՈՑԻԱԼԱԿԱՆ ՀԱՏՈՒՅԹԸ*
> 
> Տարիներ առաջ, երբ դեռ, ինչպես ՙմեծն մարքսիստը՚ կասեր, վիկինգների հետքն էլ չկար Հայաստանում, մի շրջանային ոստիկանապետ, լսելով իմ մերժումը Հայաստանի իշխանավորների անհատական որակների մասին, ասաց. ՙԵս սովորական սպեկուլյանտ էի, բայց այսօր` գնդապետ եմ, այսինչն է ինձ ՀԱՑԻ ՏԵՐ դարձրել, ես պարտական եմ նրան՚: Այսինչները փոխվեցին, սակայն չի փոխվում մեր աշխարհընկալման կերպը, այլ խորանում է մինչեւ ախտորոշման ու դատավճռի աստիճան: Մենք ամեն անգամ անտեղի հոխորտում ենք, թե առաջին քրիստոնյա պետությունն ենք մոլորակի վրա: Դա, եթե իրոք այդպես է, ապա պիտի իմանանք, որ Տերունական աղոթքում Տիրոջի°ց է հայցվում հացը` ՙԶհաց մեր հանապազորդ տուր մեզ այսօր՚: Պիտի իմանանք, որ իրական քրիստոնյաներն ամեն անգամ սեղան նստելիս Աստծու°ն են գոհություն հայտնում իրենց ճաշակած հացի համար: Մինչդեռ մենք արդեն տրանսֆորմացվելու վրա ենք, երբ պիտի երախտագիտությամբ լցվենք ամեն անգամ տեսնելով, թե ինչպես է հերթական անգրագետն այս կամ այն ծերանոցին ու որբանոցին փշրանքներ նետում սեփական գազանանոցի մնացորդներից: Իսկ Աստվածաշնչում հակառակն է` շները պետք է օգտվեն սեղանի փշրանքներից, ոչ թե մարդիկ` շների սեղանի մնացորդները ստանալու համար շնորհակալություն հայտնեն: Գոհություն հայտնում են Աստծուն, ոչ թե գողությամբ, թալանով հարստացածներին: Հայաստանում չի կարող լինել ոչ մի օլիգարխ, որ նախնական կապիտալը թալանով, սովորական մարդկանց հաշվին կուտակած չլինի: Մետամորֆոզն այն է, երբ հսկայական ու ճարպոտ գլուխ ունեցողները, ուր դատարկության վրա սավառնում է ընդամենը մեկ բջիջ` ուղիղ կապված ստամոքսի հետ, պատերազմի մեջ են մտել ոչ այնքան մեզ հետ, որքան Աստծո հետ: Կամենում են մեր գիտակցություններում զբաղեցնել Աստծո տեղը: Սա խայտառակություն է ցանկացած ազգի համար, որը նաեւ քաղաքակիրթ երեւալու չարդարացված հավակնություններ ունի: Բայց այս խայտառակությունն է հենց ներկա Հայաստանի սոցիալական մոդելը: Դրա հիմքերը դրված են, ու եթե հանկարծ ցեմենտը կարծրանա մինչեւ վերջ, ապա մեզ ոչ մի փրկություն չի լինելու: Պարզապես Հայաստան չի լինելու, քանի որ ավելորդ բեռ է դառնալու մոլորակի համար եւ ճամփին ընկած քար` տարածաշրջանում:
> 
> ՙՏժվժիկում՚ էլ Ներսես-ախպարը, որ նախկինում ազնիվ վաճառական է եղել, հիմա սնանկացել է, հիմա մի տժվժիկացուի դիմաց նորօրյա հարուստի` Նիկողոս-աղայի տուն պիտի ուղարկի իր կնոջը, որդուն, դստերը, որպեսզի ծառայություններ մատուցեն այդ ՙբիրդան-աղայի՚ ընտանիքում: Ափսոս, այս կարեւոր հանգամանքը ներառված չէ ֆիլմի սցենարում, որ գրել է մեր բոլորի սիրելի Երվանդ Մանարյանը: Այսօր էլ, եթե ամեն բան նույնությամբ մնա, ապա մեր զավակները ստիպված են լինելու կա°մ հեռանալ երկրից, ինչպես թաթար-մոնղոլների ժամանակներում, կա°մ քոծություն անել հարստացած այս տգետների լամուկների առջեւ: Մեկանգամյա տժվժիկացու տալուց հետո Նիկողոս-աղան այսպես է ասում Ներսես-ախպարին. ՙԻ¯նչ մեծ բան է, որ տղայիդ ուղարկես մի օր գա մեր աթարը կտրե, խո հոգին չի° դուրս գալ, ձեռները չի° չորանալ: Ես տանը մի քանի տեսակ ծառաներ ունիմ. այնքան ձրիակերներ, հացկատակներ կան, որ կարիք չունիմ ուրիշ մարդու: Բայց թող լինի, պատիվ պահելը մեծ բան է: Մի օր աղջկադ ուղարկե, թող գա մեր տախտակները լվանա, ի՞նչ վնաս, խո մեջքը չի՞ կոտրիլ: Մեր տունը, խո գիտես, մի քանի տասնյակ բան կա անողներ, աղախիններ կան, մեր սենյակների հատակներն այնքան մաքուր եւ այնպես ճերմակ են, որ եղ թափես` կժողովվի, առանց մի հատը աղտոտելու կամ փչացնելու. բայց իմ ասելը, միտքս ուրիշ է: Պատիվ պահե, որ պատիվդ բարձրանա: Եթե քո կինը մի օր գա եւ մեր լվացքը լվանա կամ հացը եփե, խո չի մեռնիլ. բայց չէ՞ որ կինս նրա պատիվը պիտի պահե, փոխադարձաբար նրա վրա իր շնորհքը պիտի ավելացնե՚: Սրանք ճիշտ այն խոսքերն են, որ կարող է ասել ցանկացած ընտրակեղծարար` հերթական ընտրությունից առաջ մի քանի հազար դրամով ողորմելի ընտրողին կաշառելուց հետո: Այդ մի քանի հազարը մեկանգամյա տժվժիկն է, որին, դժբախտաբար, ձեռնասուն կենդանու պես վարժվել է մեր համերկրացիների ոչ փոքր մի զանգված: Իսկ վարժեցնողը ստորակարգ իշխողներն են, որոնք ստրկությունից ազատվելով ոչ թե մարդ դարձան, այլ ստրկատեր. դրանք նույնն են, պայմանավորված են միմյանցով: Չլինի ստրուկը` ինքնաբերաբար կվերանա, կոչնչանա ստրկատերը: Բավական է միայն, որ Ներսես-ախպարի պես մեկ ստրուկ ստրկատիրոջ երեսին շպրտի, նրան վերադարձնի իրենից գողացածով իրեն լավություն անելու քողի տակ տրվածը, եւ այլեւս նա ստրուկ չէ: Իսկ երբ չկա ստրուկը, չի կարող լինել ստրկատերը: Սա° է պատճառը, որ 2007-ի ՙԻմպիչմենտի՚ մեր հանրահավաքներին ասում էի, թե մեր թշնամին Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը չէ, մեր թշնամին Սերժ Սարգսյանը չէ, մեր թշնամին թուրքն ու ադրբեջանցին չեն, այլ մեր ներսում նստած ստրուկը, որին ոչնչացնել, սպանել է պետք:
> 
> Սա° է ներկա Հայաստանի սոցիալական մոդելը` թալանվածը պետք է ծառայագրվի թալանողներին: Սա ամբողջատիրությա°ն սոցիալական մոդելն է, որ հրաշալի տեսել է Ատրպետը: Նա գրում է. ՙՆիկողոս ախպարը միայն մի բանի էր ձգտում, որ մարդիկ ասեն, խոսեն, թե կա-չկա` Էրզրումում մի մարդ կա, այն էլ Ուռում-Նիկողոսն է, եւ ամենքն էլ երախտագիտությամբ խոնարհվեն նրա առաջ՚: Այս մեկ իշխողի, ամենակարողի ֆենոմենն է սերմանվում մեր գիտակցություններում այսօր: Դրա դեմ լավագույն միջոցը, կրկնում եմ, հրաժարումն է նետված ողորմությունից, հրաժարումն է ստրուկ լինելուց, հրաժարումն է մեկ փոր հացը հավիտենական հացով փոխարինելուց: Դրա լավագույն միջոցը Ատրպետի ցուցանած ուղին է` ողորմություն տվող ինքնագոհ գեղցու երեսին շպրտել իր իսկ տվածը, որ իրենը չէ, այլ գողացված է: Դրա լավագույն միջոցը դրանց տեսնելիս չբարեւելն է, դրանց հետ չխոսելն է, հեռուստաէկրաններից մեր տները մտնելն արգելելն է, սեփական խղճի հետ կոմպրոմիսի չգնալն է: Սրա հետ կապված մի պատմություն անեմ: Ասում են, երբ ամերիկյան դասական Վիլյամ Սարոյանը գնում է Բեյրութ, նրա շուրջը հավաքված հայերը` ցեղասպանության զոհերի հետնորդները, դիմում են նրան` ասելով, թե Վարպետ, կոչ արեք` գնանք թուրքերին սպանենք: Զարմացած ու Մեծ Սարոյանը պատասխանում է. ՙԵղբայր, ինչու՞ սպանեք, թողեք` իրենք իրենց կմեռնեն՚: Այսինքն` վատը կա միայն այն դեպքում, երբ մենք մեր ներսում ենք հանդուրժում այն:
> 
> ...


Լավ էլի,
 ԼՏՊ-ն շարժմանը միացավ 1988-ի հունիսին, երբ  կամաց -կամաց սկսեց ձևավորվել վերջնական Ղարաբաղ կոմիտեն: Դա է ակունք ասածը՞: 
ԼՏՊ-ն դեմ էր նույնիսկ Ղափանի լեզվակի գրավմանը, երբ Ղափանն ուղիղ նշանառությամբ էր գնդակոծվում, իսկ  Գորիսը սարի ետևից-գրադներով: 
Չի կարելի հազար ճշմարտության հետ միասին մի մեծ սուտ էլ քարշ տալ ու  ներկայացնել որպես հալած յուղ: Դրանով հարցականի տակ է դրվում ողջ ասելիքը:

----------


## Rammer

> ԼՏՊ-ն շարժմանը միացավ 1988-ի հունիսին, երբ կամաց -կամաց սկսեց ձևավորվել վերջնական Ղարաբաղ կոմիտեն: Դա է ակունք ասածը՞:
> ԼՏՊ-ն դեմ էր նույնիսկ Ղափանի լեզվակի գրավմանը, երբ Ղափանն ուղիղ նշանառությամբ էր գնդակոծվում, իսկ Գորիսը սարի ետևից-գրադներով:


Հարգելիս այդքան անարդար մի եղիր... :Wink:

----------

Chuk (27.11.2009)

----------


## Tig

> այ երբ որ մեր ժողովուրդը այս բուֆալոների մակարդակին հասնի. այն ժամանակ արդեն կարելի է երազել իշխանափոխության մասին:
> Նայեք, չեք փոշմանի, այսպիսի 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LU8DDYz68kM


Հզոր օրինակ ես բերել :Hands Up:  Ուղղակի էլ ավելացնելու բան չի մնում…

----------


## Chuk

> Լավ էլի,
>  ԼՏՊ-ն շարժմանը միացավ 1988-ի հունիսին, երբ  կամաց -կամաց սկսեց ձևավորվել վերջնական Ղարաբաղ կոմիտեն: Դա է ակունք ասածը՞: 
> ԼՏՊ-ն դեմ էր նույնիսկ Ղափանի լեզվակի գրավմանը, երբ Ղափանն ուղիղ նշանառությամբ էր գնդակոծվում, իսկ  Գորիսը սարի ետևից-գրադներով: 
> Չի կարելի հազար ճշմարտության հետ միասին մի մեծ սուտ էլ քարշ տալ ու  ներկայացնել որպես հալած յուղ: Դրանով հարցականի տակ է դրվում ողջ ասելիքը:


Բիձ, անհամեստ հարց տամ. Լևոնի կողքը կանգնա՞ծ էիր, որ ինքը ասել ա դեմ էր, կամ գուցե հորեղբայրդ էր կողքը կանգնա՞ծ: Թե գուցե որոշակի կառույցներից «օպերատիվ» տեղեկություն ա: Չի կարելի էլ առանց ճշմարտություն ասելու սենց մի մեծ սուտ քարշ տալ ու ներկայացնել որպես հալած յուղ, բիձա ջան:

հ.գ. Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, որքան հիշում եմ, ավելի շուտ է միացել շարժմանը քան քո նշած ամիսն է:

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձ, անհամեստ հարց տամ. Լևոնի կողքը կանգնա՞ծ էիր, որ ինքը ասել ա դեմ էր, կամ գուցե հորեղբայրդ էր կողքը կանգնա՞ծ: Թե գուցե որոշակի կառույցներից «օպերատիվ» տեղեկություն ա: Չի կարելի էլ առանց ճշմարտություն ասելու սենց մի մեծ սուտ քարշ տալ ու ներկայացնել որպես հալած յուղ, բիձա ջան:
> 
> հ.գ. Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, որքան հիշում եմ, ավելի շուտ է միացել շարժմանը քան քո նշած ամիսն է:


Բիձու հորեղբայրները վաղուց հողում են, մեծ հորեղբայրս էլ թուրքերի կողմից ոչ թե սպանված, այլ կախաղան է հանված : 
Եթե տեղյակ չես, ապա հիշեցնեմ, որ քո սիրելին- ԼՏՊ-ն ղարաբաղյան պատերազմի ծանր օրերին, երբ ճակատը բոլոր կողմերից նեղացել ու մոտեցել էր Ստեփանակերտին ու Ղափանն ու Գորիսն էլ գնդակոծության տակ էին,  ստիպված էր զիջելու ընդիմության պահանջին- ընդունել ընդիմության առաջնորդներին: Հեռուստատեսությամբ էլ է ցուցադրվել այդ "պատմական" հանդիպումը: Ծխամորճը ձեռքին ընդունեց ընդիմության ներկայացուցիչներին ու որպես զիջում ասեց- դե վերցրեք պատերազմի  պատասխանատվությունը ու ձեններդ կտրեք: Վազգեն Սարգսյան այժմ հերոս հորջորջվածը  իր տեղը զիջեց:  Վազգեն Մանուկյանը նշանակվեց պաշտպանության նախարար ու մի քանի օր անց կատարվեց Ղափանի լեզվակը  գրավելու օպերացիան: 
Ոնց տեսնում ես, որոշ բաներ իմանալու ու հասկանալու համար պետք է ոչ թե կուրորեն հավատալ առաջնորդներին, այլ հետևել դեպքերին: 
"Կարծեմ"-դ անհիմն է, քանի որ ես եմ եղել հրապարակում կանգնած փետրվարի 18-ից սկսաց,  /ոնց հասկանում եմ ԴՎ-ի հետ/, գիտեմ ով երբ է հայտնվել, ինչպես, և  ինչ է արել:

----------


## Kuk

> Բիձու հորեղբայրները վաղուց հողում են, մեծ հորեղբայրս էլ թուրքերի կողմից ոչ թե սպանված, այլ կախաղան է հանված : 
> Եթե տեղյակ չես, ապա հիշեցնեմ, որ քո սիրելին- ԼՏՊ-ն ղարաբաղյան պատերազմի ծանր օրերին, երբ ճակատը բոլոր կողմերից նեղացել ու մոտեցել էր Ստեփանակերտին ու Ղափանն ու Գորիսն էլ գնդակոծության տակ էին,  ստիպված էր զիջելու ընդիմության պահանջին- ընդունել ընդիմության առաջնորդներին: Հեռուստատեսությամբ էլ է ցուցադրվելայդ "պատմական" հանդիպումը: Ծխամորճը ձեռքին ընդունեց ընդիմության ներկայացուցիչներին ու որպես զիջում ասեց- դե վերցրեք պատերազմի  պատասխանատվությունը ու ձեններդ կտրեք: Վազգեն Սարգսյան այժմ հերոս հորջորջվածը  իր տեղը զիջեց:  Վազգեն Մանուկյանը նշանակվեց պաշտպանության նախարար ու մի քանի օր անց կատարվեց Ղափանի լեզվակը  գրավելու օպերացիան: 
> Ոնց տեսնում ես, որոշ բաներ իմանալու ու հասկանալու համար պետք է ոչ թե կուրորեն հավատալ առաջնորդներին, այլ հետևել դեպքերին: 
> "Կարծեմ"-դ անհիմն է, քանի որ ես եմ եղել հրապարակում կանգնած փետրվարի 18-ից սկսաց,  /ոնց հասկանում եմ ԴՎ-ի հետ/, գիտեմ ով երբ է հայտնվել, ինչպես, և  ինչ է արել:


Հետո՞, Բիձա ջան, բա ի՞նչ էիք անում Հրապարակում, որ սենց եղավ, որ էդ կեղտոտ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը եկավ ու սկսեց թալանել երկիրը, տանուլ տալ պատերազմը, հիմնադրեց (մինչ այդ երբևէ գոյություն չունեցած) ընտրակեղծիքների ապարատը և այլ չարագործություններ կատարեց: Կուրորեն հավատում էիք առաջնորդի՞ն, թե՞ հետևում էիք իրադարձություններին: Ի՞նչ արդյունքի հասաք դուք, ի՞նչը տարաք դեպի լավը՝ դրականը: Ոչի՞նչ: Իսկ ինչո՞ւ: Չկարողացա՞ք: Ու հիմա ամեն ինչից հիասթափված, ձեր՝ ինչ-որ բան դեպի դրականը փոխելու հնարավորության բացակայության գիտակցումից դրդված, մեղադրում եք նրանց, ովքեր փորձում են ինչ-որ բա՞ն փոխել: Իսկ ինչո՞ւ չպետք է փոխեն, որովհետև դուք չե՞ք կարողացել փոխել, թե՞ փոխել եք, հետո *ձեր* առաջնորդներին կուրորեն հավատալու հետևանքով բացասական արդյունքի եք հասել:

----------


## Ծով

էհ, ժո՛ղ, թո՛ղ լինի էլի, վիզ պետք ա :LOL:

----------


## Բիձա

> Հետո՞, Բիձա ջան, բա ի՞նչ էիք անում Հրապարակում, որ սենց եղավ, որ էդ կեղտոտ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը եկավ ու սկսեց թալանել երկիրը, տանուլ տալ պատերազմը, հիմնադրեց (մինչ այդ երբևէ գոյություն չունեցած) ընտրակեղծիքների ապարատը և այլ չարագործություններ կատարեց: Կուրորեն հավատում էիք առաջնորդի՞ն, թե՞ հետևում էիք իրադարձություններին: Ի՞նչ արդյունքի հասաք դուք, ի՞նչը տարաք դեպի լավը՝ դրականը: Ոչի՞նչ: Իսկ ինչո՞ւ: Չկարողացա՞ք: Ու հիմա ամեն ինչից հիասթափված, ձեր՝ ինչ-որ բան դեպի դրականը փոխելու հնարավորության բացակայության գիտակցումից դրդված, մեղադրում եք նրանց, ովքեր փորձում են ինչ-որ բա՞ն փոխել: Իսկ ինչո՞ւ չպետք է փոխեն, որովհետև դուք չե՞ք կարողացել փոխել, թե՞ փոխել եք, հետո *ձեր* առաջնորդներին կուրորեն հավատալու հետևանքով բացասական արդյունքի եք հասել:


Եթե նկատել ես, ես որևե գործ անողի չեմ մեղադրում, խոսում եմ միայն այն մասին, որ չի կարելի կուրորեն հավատալ այն  մարդկանց, որոնք երեկ այսօրվաններից չէին տարբերվում, 
Կուկ ջան, ի տարբերություն քեզ, բիձան մեծացել ու դաստիարակվել  է սովետական իրականության պայմաններում -ուր սրիկայության, ճիճվության ու  դոդության պլանկեն հիմիկվանի պես անմակարդակ ցածր ու էդքան բազմազան չէր:  
Մենք ունեինք մեր դոգմատիկ պատկերացումները, թե տականքը ինչքան տականք կարող է լինել, կամ էլ թե հերոս ասածն ինչին է վերաբերում: Մենք չէինք պատկերացնում, թե ընտրություն կեղծող խելագարը կարող է միաժամանակ հերոս էլ կարգվել, կամ գեղցի մկները սկզբում որպես գործիք, հետագայում էլ որպես գլխավոր օրենսդիր կաշխատեն, կամ էլ դոդ անունով մեկը   գարշոկ թափողից, բոլոր երեք նախագահների աջակցությամբ, կդառնա ազգի պապա ու թագավորանիստ ամրոց կկառուցի Երևանի  գլխին: 
Կուկ ջան, իրերի բերումով հիմա դու մեր հարիֆություն-անիրազեկութկան-ապաշնորհության պատճառով գոյացած  շատ ավելի մեծ դիապազոնի իրականություն ես տեսնում, քան ես կարող էի պատկերացնել էն տարիներին:
Իհարկե մեղավոր եմ, որ ժամանկին չեմ նկատել, հասկացել ու կյանքի գնով  տարբեր դեգեներատների ճամփան չեմ փակել: Բայց ոչ բոլորն են քո պես խելոք: Հիմա հո տեսնում ես, թե ուր ենք հասել՞: Ես չեմ արել, դե դու արա: Ես եմ խանգարում՞: 
Արածս ինչ է՞- փորձում եմ իմ իմացածը ներկայացնել, որ նույն փոցխին նորից դեմ չառնենք:  Ստում եմ՞, խաբում՞, խեղաթյուրում՞: Գոնե մի ապացույց ունես՞
Դուրդ չի գալիս: Հասկանում եմ, իմ հեքիաթի հերոսներին էլ եթե կեղծ ու սուտ հանեն, ես էլ  կըմբոստանամ:
Ես իմ իմացածն եմ ասում, դու քոնը: Ես քո տեսակետները հաշվի կառնեմ, դու էլ մի գուցե իմ ասածներից մի քիչ ավելի սթափվես: Փորձիր փաստերին սթափ նայել, այլ ոչ թե դուր չեկածը մի կողմ դնել, առավել ևս առանց ստուգելու ժխտել:

----------


## Բիձա

> այ երբ որ մեր ժողովուրդը այս բուֆալոների մակարդակին հասնի. այն ժամանակ արդեն կարելի է երազել իշխանափոխության մասին:
> Նայեք, չեք փոշմանի, այսպիսի 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LU8DDYz68kM


Շատ ուսանելի էր: 
Գոմեշ-/առյուծներ+ կոկորդիլոս/ հարաբերակցությունն էլ շատ մոտ է մեր դեպքին:  Տարբերությունն այն է, որ գոմեշի խելքն իրեն բավարարում է, մերը-ոչ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եթե նկատել ես, ես որևե գործ անողի չեմ մեղադրում, խոսում եմ միայն այն մասին, որ չի կարելի կուրորեն հավատալ այն  մարդկանց, որոնք երեկ այսօրվաններից չէին տարբերվում, 
> Կուկ ջան, ի տարբերություն քեզ, բիձան մեծացել ու դաստիարակվել  է սովետական իրականության պայմաններում -ուր սրիկայության, ճիճվության ու  դոդության պլանկեն հիմիկվանի պես անմակարդակ ցածր ու էդքան բազմազան չէր:  
> Մենք ունեինք մեր դոգմատիկ պատկերացումները, թե տականքը ինչքան տականք կարող է լինել, կամ էլ թե հերոս ասածն ինչին է վերաբերում: Մենք չէինք պատկերացնում, թե ընտրություն կեղծող խելագարը կարող է միաժամանակ հերոս էլ կարգվել, կամ գեղցի մկները սկզբում որպես գործիք, հետագայում էլ որպես գլխավոր օրենսդիր կաշխատեն, կամ էլ դոդ անունով մեկը   գարշոկ թափողից, բոլոր երեք նախագահների աջակցությամբ, կդառնա ազգի պապա ու թագավորանիստ ամրոց կկառուցի Երևանի  գլխին: 
> Կուկ ջան, իրերի բերումով հիմա դու մեր հարիֆություն-անիրազեկութկան-ապաշնորհության պատճառով գոյացած  շատ ավելի մեծ դիապազոնի իրականություն ես տեսնում, քան ես կարող էի պատկերացնել էն տարիներին:
> Իհարկե մեղավոր եմ, որ ժամանկին չեմ նկատել, հասկացել ու կյանքի գնով  տարբեր դեգեներատների ճամփան չեմ փակել: Բայց ոչ բոլորն են քո պես խելոք: Հիմա հո տեսնում ես, թե ուր ենք հասել՞: Ես չեմ արել, դե դու արա: Ես եմ խանգարում՞: 
> Արածս ինչ է՞- փորձում եմ իմ իմացածը ներկայացնել, որ նույն փոցխին նորից դեմ չառնենք:  Ստում եմ՞, խաբում՞, խեղաթյուրում՞: Գոնե մի ապացույց ունես՞
> Դուրդ չի գալիս: Հասկանում եմ, իմ հեքիաթի հերոսներին էլ եթե կեղծ ու սուտ հանեն, ես էլ  կըմբոստանամ:
> Ես իմ իմացածն եմ ասում, դու քոնը: Ես քո տեսակետները հաշվի կառնեմ, դու էլ մի գուցե իմ ասածներից մի քիչ ավելի սթափվես: Փորձիր փաստերին սթափ նայել, այլ ոչ թե դուր չեկածը մի կողմ դնել, առավել ևս առանց ստուգելու ժխտել:


Բիձ ընգեր, լրիվ համոզիչ ես ասում ու քո պեսսիմիզմը շատ ճշմարիտ ա նայվում, անառարկելի… բայց, բայց… էն ինչ որ մեզ համար անլուծելի ու անհնարին է թվում կարող է լուծել երիտասարդ, անփորձ, էնտոիզիաստ ու ոգևորությամբ բռնկվածը… հավատա… ու մենք սխալ ենք լինելու… էն ինչ մեզ համար անհնար է, նրանց համար իրականացնելի… շատ հնարավոր է որ նրանք չհասնեն ինչ մենք անհնար ենք համարում, բայց դրանից կստացվի մի բան որ մեր մտքով էլ չի անցնում… լավ իմաստով… 

եղել ա տենց բան դրա համար եմ ասում…

----------

Բիձա (28.11.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Եթե նկատել ես, ես որևե գործ անողի չեմ մեղադրում, խոսում եմ միայն այն մասին, որ չի կարելի կուրորեն հավատալ այն  մարդկանց, որոնք երեկ այսօրվաններից չէին տարբերվում, 
> Կուկ ջան, ի տարբերություն քեզ, բիձան մեծացել ու դաստիարակվել  է սովետական իրականության պայմաններում -ուր սրիկայության, ճիճվության ու  դոդության պլանկեն հիմիկվանի պես անմակարդակ ցածր ու էդքան բազմազան չէր:  
> Մենք ունեինք մեր դոգմատիկ պատկերացումները, թե տականքը ինչքան տականք կարող է լինել, կամ էլ թե հերոս ասածն ինչին է վերաբերում: Մենք չէինք պատկերացնում, թե ընտրություն կեղծող խելագարը կարող է միաժամանակ հերոս էլ կարգվել, կամ գեղցի մկները սկզբում որպես գործիք, հետագայում էլ որպես գլխավոր օրենսդիր կաշխատեն, կամ էլ դոդ անունով մեկը   գարշոկ թափողից, բոլոր երեք նախագահների աջակցությամբ, կդառնա ազգի պապա ու թագավորանիստ ամրոց կկառուցի Երևանի  գլխին: 
> Կուկ ջան, իրերի բերումով հիմա դու մեր հարիֆություն-անիրազեկութկան-ապաշնորհության պատճառով գոյացած  շատ ավելի մեծ դիապազոնի իրականություն ես տեսնում, քան ես կարող էի պատկերացնել էն տարիներին:
> Իհարկե մեղավոր եմ, որ ժամանկին չեմ նկատել, հասկացել ու կյանքի գնով  տարբեր դեգեներատների ճամփան չեմ փակել: Բայց ոչ բոլորն են քո պես խելոք: Հիմա հո տեսնում ես, թե ուր ենք հասել՞: Ես չեմ արել, դե դու արա: Ես եմ խանգարում՞: 
> Արածս ինչ է՞- փորձում եմ իմ իմացածը ներկայացնել, որ նույն փոցխին նորից դեմ չառնենք:  Ստում եմ՞, խաբում՞, խեղաթյուրում՞: Գոնե մի ապացույց ունես՞
> Դուրդ չի գալիս: Հասկանում եմ, իմ հեքիաթի հերոսներին էլ եթե կեղծ ու սուտ հանեն, ես էլ  կըմբոստանամ:
> Ես իմ իմացածն եմ ասում, դու քոնը: Ես քո տեսակետները հաշվի կառնեմ, դու էլ մի գուցե իմ ասածներից մի քիչ ավելի սթափվես: Փորձիր փաստերին սթափ նայել, այլ ոչ թե դուր չեկածը մի կողմ դնել, առավել ևս առանց ստուգելու ժխտել:


Բիձա ջան, հասկացա ասածներդ, առանց ինչ-որ տրամադրվածությամբ: Լրիվ պարզ պատկերացնում եմ, հավատա: Բա՛յց: Հիմա ասա, թե ինչ ես առաջարկում անել: Լևոնը հանցագործ ա, հիմա խաղեր ա տալիս մեջքին հրեշտակի թևեր դրած, ներկայիս իշխանությունները հանցագործ են, ինչ անում են, ավելի լկտի ձևով են անում, քան (ձեր ասած) լկտիության հիմնադիր Լևոնն էր անում (կարծես թե մինչև Լևոնը լկտիություն չի եղել, մարդիկ չգիտեին, որ տենց բան կա, որ կարելի ա անել): Վերջ, էլ երրորդ կողմ չկա ստեղ, էս երկուսն են: Մնացածը իշխանությւոնների խամաճիկներն են, հլու-հնազանդ կամակատարները, որոնք միշտ առիթ են ման գալիս իշխանություններին քծնելու, նրանց ծառայելու: Դե հիմա ասա՝ էս ժողովուրդն ինչ պետքա անի: Պետքան նայի էս երկու բևեռին ու ասի՝ ես ոչինչ չեմ անում, որտև երկուսն էլ հանցագործ են, մեկը մյուսի շարունակությունն ե՞ն: Է հետո՞: Եվ ով ա տուժելո՞ւ, եթե ժողովուրդը ձեռքերը լվա, ո՞ւմ ա ձեռնտու ժողովրդի՝ ձեռքերի լվացումը: Իհարկե իշխանություններին: Ու ի՞նչ կանեն իշխանությունները: Կշարունակեն իրենց լկտիությունը, թալանը, գռփումը... Ու ավելի լկտի ձևով կանեն դա: Ամեն նոր լկտիություն տեսնելուց ասում ենք՝ էս մեկը վերջն էր, սրանից էնկողմ էլ տեղ չկա, մեկ էլ հոպ՝ արի ու տես, որ սխալվում ենք, սրանց՝ լկտիություն արտադրող ֆանտազիան անսահմանափակ հնարավորություններ ունի: Հիմա դու մի բան առաջարկի, որը էս ժողովրդին ձեռնտու կլինի: Բիձա մարդ ես, ինձնից երևի երկու անգամ ավելի շատ ձմեռ ես ապրել, ոնց որ չամուռ կոշիկ ծախողներն են ասում՝ ինձնից երկու անգամ շատ սուր քթով կոշիկ ես մաշել, ասա՝ ի՞նչ անենք, որ լավ լինի: Մենակ չասես՝ նոր, սուրբ լիդերի սպասեք, որտև էդ սպասելը շատ դժվար ա, էդ սպասելու ընթացքում թալանն ու լկտիությունը շարունակվում ա, կարողա չհասցնի էդ սուրբ, գլխին ֆռացող օղակով լիդերը գա մեզ փրկի: Հիմա ա պետք գործել, հիմիկվա մեր անելիքը ասա՝ ինչ պետքա լինի, որ ճիշտ համարես:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Դժբախտաբար մենք հայերս գախափարի հետևից գնացող չենք… մեզ անձն ա հետաքրքրում… անձին որ հավատում ենք հետևից գնում ենք, բայց որ անձը "մեռավ" նրա հետ մեզ համար մեռնում են նաև գաղափարները… դրա համար էլ մեր պատմության մեջ թագավորի "մեռնելուց" հետո վերացել ա նաև պետությունը ու շարունակական պետություն չենք ունեցել… էսօր էլ նույնը… Լևոնը պարտվեց ու նրա հետ պարտվեցին էն բոլոր գաղափարները որոնց համար պիտի որ դուրս եկած լինեինք… ու մինչև մարտի մեկը պայքարի ելած ժողոդուրդը մի ակընթարթում վերածվեց անտարբեր և 5000 դրամով ձայն վաճառողի… մի ակընթարթում… հավատալն ա դժվար… պարտությունը մեզ համար մահ ա , ամեն ինչի վերջը… մինչդեռ պարտությունն ընդամենը պարտություն ա՝ ժամանակավոր նահանջ, բայց ոչ մահ… 

…մենք ամեն ինչը կապում ենք միանշանակ առաջնորդի հետ, բայց մեր ժողովուրդը մյուս ժողովուրդների պես ունեցել ա լավ և վատ առաջնորդներ… բայց նրանք կարողանում են պետություն ու հասարակություն կառուցել… իսկ մենք ոչ…

----------


## dvgray

> Դժբախտաբար մենք հայերս գախափարի հետևից գնացող չենք…


կարծում եմ ոչ մի ժողովուրդ էլ, /նամանավանդ մեր պես փոքրաթիվ/ գաղափարի հետևից գնացող չեն: Օրինակ իտալացիք, կամ իսպանացիք, կամ ֆրանսիացիք… 
ով՞ ա գաղափարի հետրից գնացող, որպես ժողովուրդ:
…
մենք սակայն ունենք մի գաղափար, որին հավատում ենք ինչպես բարի հեքրիաթի հերոսին: դա արդարության գաղափարն է: Ամեն հայ էլ /լինի գղփող թե գռփվող/ շատ ցավագին է տանում արդարության ոտնահարումը , մանավանդ եթե դա կատարվում է իր և իր մոտիկների հանդեպ:

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձա ջան, հասկացա ասածներդ, առանց ինչ-որ տրամադրվածությամբ: Լրիվ պարզ պատկերացնում եմ, հավատա: Բա՛յց: Հիմա ասա, թե ինչ ես առաջարկում անել: Լևոնը հանցագործ ա, հիմա խաղեր ա տալիս մեջքին հրեշտակի թևեր դրած, ներկայիս իշխանությունները հանցագործ են, ինչ անում են, ավելի լկտի ձևով են անում, քան (ձեր ասած) լկտիության հիմնադիր Լևոնն էր անում (կարծես թե մինչև Լևոնը լկտիություն չի եղել, մարդիկ չգիտեին, որ տենց բան կա, որ կարելի ա անել): Վերջ, էլ երրորդ կողմ չկա ստեղ, էս երկուսն են: Մնացածը իշխանությւոնների խամաճիկներն են, հլու-հնազանդ կամակատարները, որոնք միշտ առիթ են ման գալիս իշխանություններին քծնելու, նրանց ծառայելու: Դե հիմա ասա՝ էս ժողովուրդն ինչ պետքա անի: Պետքան նայի էս երկու բևեռին ու ասի՝ ես ոչինչ չեմ անում, որտև երկուսն էլ հանցագործ են, մեկը մյուսի շարունակությունն ե՞ն: Է հետո՞: Եվ ով ա տուժելո՞ւ, եթե ժողովուրդը ձեռքերը լվա, ո՞ւմ ա ձեռնտու ժողովրդի՝ ձեռքերի լվացումը: Իհարկե իշխանություններին: Ու ի՞նչ կանեն իշխանությունները: Կշարունակեն իրենց լկտիությունը, թալանը, գռփումը... Ու ավելի լկտի ձևով կանեն դա: Ամեն նոր լկտիություն տեսնելուց ասում ենք՝ էս մեկը վերջն էր, սրանից էնկողմ էլ տեղ չկա, մեկ էլ հոպ՝ արի ու տես, որ սխալվում ենք, սրանց՝ լկտիություն արտադրող ֆանտազիան անսահմանափակ հնարավորություններ ունի: Հիմա դու մի բան առաջարկի, որը էս ժողովրդին ձեռնտու կլինի: Բիձա մարդ ես, ինձնից երևի երկու անգամ ավելի շատ ձմեռ ես ապրել, ոնց որ չամուռ կոշիկ ծախողներն են ասում՝ ինձնից երկու անգամ շատ սուր քթով կոշիկ ես մաշել, ասա՝ ի՞նչ անենք, որ լավ լինի: Մենակ չասես՝ նոր, սուրբ լիդերի սպասեք, որտև էդ սպասելը շատ դժվար ա, էդ սպասելու ընթացքում թալանն ու լկտիությունը շարունակվում ա, կարողա չհասցնի էդ սուրբ, գլխին ֆռացող օղակով լիդերը գա մեզ փրկի: Հիմա ա պետք գործել, հիմիկվա մեր անելիքը ասա՝ ինչ պետքա լինի, որ ճիշտ համարես:


Կուկ ջան էս թեմայի վերնագրին նայած կաս՞- Կլինի արդյոք իշխանափոխություն՞:
Մեզ համար իշխանափոխությունը դարձել է  եղանակի գուշակության նման մի հարց- կլինի-չի լինի, մեզանից չի կախված: 
Ամառը մի  երեք ամիս տեսություններ էի առաջ տանում, թե ամեն մեկը թող իր բարեկամական-ընկերական շրջանակի սրիկային կարգի հրավիրի- ասեցին -իյա, բա դա ըլնող բան ա՞, Տղա ես դու արա:  
Դու նույնիսկ քո իսկ տեսած մաշինա վառելուց մանդրաժ ընկար, ինձանից ես հարցնում՞:
Հենա , ջահելությունը բոլորը Նիկոլի մասկեքով կանգնել են դատարանի առաջ- դա մի հսկայական քայլ է դեպի առաջ: Վաղն էլ մի ուրիշ, ավելի  լավ բան կանեն: Լեվոնն է դա հնարել- առաջարկել- անել տվել՞:
 Իմ ասածն էն է, որ հասկացեք, մեր սերունդը չկա:  ոչ փնփնթացող  բիձա կա, ոչ էլ  ազգի փրկարար Լեվոն: 
*Երկուսս էլ, որպես գործոն, բլեֆ ենք:* 
Չգիտեմ ինչու ամեն անգամ, երբ խոսք է գնում նոր մեթոդների, մոտեցումների, լիդերների մասին, իսկույն առաջ է գալիս հարցը- թե ասա, եթե Լեվոնի պոչից չկպնենք, բա  ինչ անենք՞:
Ես էլ ասում եմ, Լեվոնը իր ամենանվիրված զինվորի-Նիկոլի դատին մի անգամ գնացած չկա, Սերժին ինդուլգենցիա ծախելու առաջարկներ է անում- տանը նստած իր ծխամորճն է ծխում:  Էդ մարդու կարողությունն էդքան է, ավել չի կարողանում անել: 
Հիմա էլ դուք ձեր իմացածն արեք: 
Ես բիձա եմ, իմ դարն ապրել եմ, գնացող եմ: Լեվոնն է ձեռ տալիս,  շարունակեք Լեվոնով անելը: 
Ինձ հետ վեճի բռնվելով իրականում դու հենց քեզ ես հարց տալիս,-լավ բա ինչ անենք՞: Չգիտեմ, անողն էլ եք դուք, չանողն էլ, վայելողն էլ, քաշվողն էլ:    Այլոք չկան: 
Մեքենա կվառեք,  հոկտեմբեր 27-ի պես մի բան կանեք, միտինգ, նստացոււյց, թե սահմանադրական մոմացույց կանեք, թե վաաբշե բան չեք անի, ձեր գործն է: Սրանից էլ պարզ էլ ինչ ասեմ՞:
Եթե ձեր անելիքը կոնկրետ գործն է, ապա իմն էլ նախորդ տարիների  իմացածս   պատմելն է: Դրանով էլ զբաղված եմ: Դու դա ես ուզում արգելել՞:

----------


## Բիձա

> Դժբախտաբար մենք հայերս գախափարի հետևից գնացող չենք… մեզ անձն ա հետաքրքրում… անձին որ հավատում ենք հետևից գնում ենք, բայց որ անձը "մեռավ" նրա հետ մեզ համար մեռնում են նաև գաղափարները… դրա համար էլ մեր պատմության մեջ թագավորի "մեռնելուց" հետո վերացել ա նաև պետությունը ու շարունակական պետություն չենք ունեցել… էսօր էլ նույնը… Լևոնը պարտվեց ու նրա հետ պարտվեցին էն բոլոր գաղափարները որոնց համար պիտի որ դուրս եկած լինեինք… ու մինչև մարտի մեկը պայքարի ելած ժողոդուրդը մի ակընթարթում վերածվեց անտարբեր և 5000 դրամով ձայն վաճառողի… մի ակընթարթում… հավատալն ա դժվար… պարտությունը մեզ համար մահ ա , ամեն ինչի վերջը… մինչդեռ պարտությունն ընդամենը պարտություն ա՝ ժամանակավոր նահանջ, բայց ոչ մահ… 
> 
> …մենք ամեն ինչը կապում ենք միանշանակ առաջնորդի հետ, բայց մեր ժողովուրդը մյուս ժողովուրդների պես ունեցել ա լավ և վատ առաջնորդներ… բայց նրանք կարողանում են պետություն ու հասարակություն կառուցել… իսկ մենք ոչ…


Մեֆ ջան, ցավոք սրտի /կամ փառք աստծո/, ժողովուրդ ասածը դա մի հավաքական կին է, որը սիրում է միայն հաղթողներին: Վազգեն Մանուկյանը չհասկացավ դա, և  96 թվից հետո շարունակաբար իր թեկնածությունն առաջ քաշելով դարձավ այն, ինչ կա հիմա: ԼՏՊ-ն էլ հիմա արդեն 2 անգամ պարտված լիդեր է, նա այլևս անելիք չունի: Թե Վազգենին, և հիմա նաև Լեվոնին ժողովուրդը դիտում է որպես պարտված առաջնորդների և նրա հետևից չի գնալու: Չի կարելի խաբնվել  Լեվոնով զմայլվածների մի նեղ շրջանակի առկայությամբ: Դրանք կան և կմնան, բայց երբեք այլևս որոշիչ ուժ չեն դառնալու: 
Նոր լիդերի ծնունդը դա ոչ թե Լեվոնի մերժումն է, այլ քաղաքական, հասարակական տրամաբանության պահանջ: Երբ այս բանը ասվում է Լեվոնի երկրպագուին,  նա պատրաստ է ասողին ծվատել, որովհետև նրա համար այլ առաջնորդ ուղղակի գոյություն չունի: Նա տեղյակ չէ, որ մարդկանց 90 տոկոսը թքած ունեն խորքային սկզբունքների վրա- նրանց հաղթող առաջնորդ է պետք: Սա դարերից ի վեր հայտնի ճշմարտություն է: Լենինը նույնիսկ տերմինը գտավ, որ մարդկանց դրանով գայթակղի- բոլշեվիկ: Այսինք, մուժիկ, դու իմ կողմն անցի, իմոնք շատ են, մենք ենք հաղթողը լինելու: 
Հիմա այս ամենը մենք մի կողմ ենք դրել ու հիմարավորի շարունակում ենք պարտության ճանապարհը: Գումարած դրան էլ, ԼՏՊ.-ին սկսում են ներվել հենց այսօրվա օրով արվող նրա նոր սխալները:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (29.11.2009), Վիշապ (29.11.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Բիձու հորեղբայրները վաղուց հողում են, մեծ հորեղբայրս էլ թուրքերի կողմից ոչ թե սպանված, այլ կախաղան է հանված : 
> Եթե տեղյակ չես, ապա հիշեցնեմ, որ քո սիրելին- ԼՏՊ-ն ղարաբաղյան պատերազմի ծանր օրերին, երբ ճակատը բոլոր կողմերից նեղացել ու մոտեցել էր Ստեփանակերտին ու Ղափանն ու Գորիսն էլ գնդակոծության տակ էին,  ստիպված էր զիջելու ընդիմության պահանջին- ընդունել ընդիմության առաջնորդներին: Հեռուստատեսությամբ էլ է ցուցադրվել այդ "պատմական" հանդիպումը: Ծխամորճը ձեռքին ընդունեց ընդիմության ներկայացուցիչներին ու որպես զիջում ասեց- դե վերցրեք պատերազմի  պատասխանատվությունը ու ձեններդ կտրեք: Վազգեն Սարգսյան այժմ հերոս հորջորջվածը  իր տեղը զիջեց:  Վազգեն Մանուկյանը նշանակվեց պաշտպանության նախարար ու մի քանի օր անց կատարվեց Ղափանի լեզվակը  գրավելու օպերացիան: 
> Ոնց տեսնում ես, որոշ բաներ իմանալու ու հասկանալու համար պետք է ոչ թե կուրորեն հավատալ առաջնորդներին, այլ հետևել դեպքերին: 
> "Կարծեմ"-դ անհիմն է, քանի որ ես եմ եղել հրապարակում կանգնած փետրվարի 18-ից սկսաց,  /ոնց հասկանում եմ ԴՎ-ի հետ/, գիտեմ ով երբ է հայտնվել, ինչպես, և  ինչ է արել:


Բիձ ջան, եթե դու մինչև հիմա չես հասկացել, որ պատերազմի հաղթանակի գործում ամենակարևոր գործոններից մեկը Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ճիշտ դիվանագուտությունն էր, ու կարող ես ամեն ինչն էսպես խեղաթյուրել, ապա ներիր, բիձ ջան, բայց ես ի՞նչ ավելացնեմ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, ցավոք սրտի /կամ փառք աստծո/, ժողովուրդ ասածը դա մի հավաքական կին է, որը սիրում է միայն հաղթողներին: Վազգեն Մանուկյանը չհասկացավ դա, և  96 թվից հետո շարունակաբար իր թեկնածությունն առաջ քաշելով դարձավ այն, ինչ կա հիմա: ԼՏՊ-ն էլ հիմա արդեն 2 անգամ պարտված լիդեր է, նա այլևս անելիք չունի: Թե Վազգենին, և հիմա նաև Լեվոնին ժողովուրդը դիտում է որպես պարտված առաջնորդների և նրա հետևից չի գնալու: Չի կարելի խաբնվել  Լեվոնով զմայլվածների մի նեղ շրջանակի առկայությամբ: Դրանք կան և կմնան, բայց երբեք այլևս որոշիչ ուժ չեն դառնալու: 
> Նոր լիդերի ծնունդը դա ոչ թե Լեվոնի մերժումն է, այլ քաղաքական, հասարակական տրամաբանության պահանջ: Երբ այս բանը ասվում է Լեվոնի երկրպագուին,  նա պատրաստ է ասողին ծվատել, որովհետև նրա համար այլ առաջնորդ ուղղակի գոյություն չունի: Նա տեղյակ չէ, որ մարդկանց 90 տոկոսը թքած ունեն խորքային սկզբունքների վրա- նրանց հաղթող առաջնորդ է պետք: Սա դարերից ի վեր հայտնի ճշմարտություն է: Լենինը նույնիսկ տերմինը գտավ, որ մարդկանց դրանով գայթակղի- բոլշեվիկ: Այսինք, մուժիկ, դու իմ կողմն անցի, իմոնք շատ են, մենք ենք հաղթողը լինելու: 
> Հիմա այս ամենը մենք մի կողմ ենք դրել ու հիմարավորի շարունակում ենք պարտության ճանապարհը: Գումարած դրան էլ, ԼՏՊ.-ին սկսում են ներվել հենց այսօրվա օրով արվող նրա նոր սխալները:


Լևոնը, Վազգենը, սև շուն են, բայց ինչ կապ ունեն նրանք համամարդկային արժեքների հետ… եթե նրանք սրիկա են նշանակում ա պետք չի քո իրավունքի համար պայքարե՞ս, մարդասպանությունը պետք ա համարվի նորմա՞լ, ձեն ծախելը շուստռիություն, երկիր ծախելն ու ցեղասպանության ուրացումն էլ օրինաչափություն, էսօր հոկտեմբերի 27-ի ու դօյի գործով ցմահ դատապարտվածները իրանց կամերայում քեֆ են անում … ես մեր սփյուռքի վրա ինչի եմ կատաղած, որ 10 հոգուն գնդակահարելուց, Մարտի-1-ը կոծկելուց, ընտրությունները կեղծելուց հետո մի հատ կազմակերպություն կամ մեծահարուստ մի հատ ձեն չհանեց այն դեպքում երբ նրանք դրա բարոյական իրավունքը լրիվ ունեին… նրանք լռելու իրավունք չունեին, բայց հենց բանը հասավ Հայստան/Թուրքիային մի անգամից թասիբի ընկան…

Ապեր ստեղ նույնիսկ սերժը, դոդն ու լֆիկը մեղավոր չեն…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բիձու հորեղբայրները վաղուց հողում են, մեծ հորեղբայրս էլ թուրքերի կողմից ոչ թե սպանված, այլ կախաղան է հանված : 
> Եթե տեղյակ չես, ապա հիշեցնեմ, որ քո սիրելին- ԼՏՊ-ն ղարաբաղյան պատերազմի ծանր օրերին, երբ ճակատը բոլոր կողմերից նեղացել ու մոտեցել էր Ստեփանակերտին ու Ղափանն ու Գորիսն էլ գնդակոծության տակ էին,  ստիպված էր զիջելու ընդիմության պահանջին- ընդունել ընդիմության առաջնորդներին: Հեռուստատեսությամբ էլ է ցուցադրվել այդ "պատմական" հանդիպումը: Ծխամորճը ձեռքին ընդունեց ընդիմության ներկայացուցիչներին ու որպես զիջում ասեց- դե վերցրեք պատերազմի  պատասխանատվությունը ու ձեններդ կտրեք: Վազգեն Սարգսյան այժմ հերոս հորջորջվածը  իր տեղը զիջեց:  Վազգեն Մանուկյանը նշանակվեց պաշտպանության նախարար ու մի քանի օր անց կատարվեց Ղափանի լեզվակը  գրավելու օպերացիան: 
> Ոնց տեսնում ես, որոշ բաներ իմանալու ու հասկանալու համար պետք է ոչ թե կուրորեն հավատալ առաջնորդներին, այլ հետևել դեպքերին: 
> "Կարծեմ"-դ անհիմն է, քանի որ ես եմ եղել հրապարակում կանգնած փետրվարի 18-ից սկսաց,  /ոնց հասկանում եմ ԴՎ-ի հետ/, գիտեմ ով երբ է հայտնվել, ինչպես, և  ինչ է արել:


ապեր, ճիշտն ասած սա ավելի վատ է խոսում այնժամանակվա ընդդիմության մասին որոնք պատերազմի ստեղծած պայմաններից օգտվելով ԼՏՊ-ի վրա ճնշումներ են բանեցրել (ոնց որ գիտես պատերազմի ժամանակ պետք է կոնսոլիդացվել, ինչպես սերբերն արեցին, չնայած որ իրանց Միլոշեվիչը մի 1000 անգամ ավելի վատն էր) … իսկ ԼՊՏ-ին մի հատ մեծ պլյուս որ ընդունել ա ու սիջումների ա գնացել… գիտես չէ՞, կարար զորքը հաներ ու Մարտի 1 սարքեր ու լրիվ արդարացված

----------


## Բիձա

> ապեր, ճիշտն ասած սա ավելի վատ է խոսում այնժամանակվա ընդդիմության մասին որոնք պատերազմի ստեղծած պայմաններից օգտվելով ԼՏՊ-ի վրա ճնշումներ են բանեցրել (ոնց որ գիտես պատերազմի ժամանակ պետք է կոնսոլիդացվել, ինչպես սերբերն արեցին, չնայած որ իրանց Միլոշեվիչը մի 1000 անգամ ավելի վատն էր) … իսկ ԼՊՏ-ին մի հատ մեծ պլյուս որ ընդունել ա ու սիջումների ա գնացել… *գիտես չէ՞, կարար զորքը հաներ ու Մարտի 1 սարքեր ու լրիվ արդարացված*


Չէր կարա: Նախ էդքան պլոճիկ չուներ, բացի դա էլ, էն ժամանակ  հիմիկվա հղփացած միլիցեն ու սափրագլուխը դեռ չկային-ինքը պաշտպանություն չուներ: 96 թվին արդեն ուներ, դրա համար շամպայն էր խմում:  
Մեֆ ջան, տեղ կա, որ տեսական խոսելով կարելի է ճշմարտության հասնել, բայց էս անգամ դու լրիվ պեչենու բաղերն ես ընկել: Տեղյակ ես, որ էն ժամանակ ադրբեջանցիք հարձակման մեջ էին, իսկ մենք օր օլրի կորցնում էինք մեր դիրքերը ամբողջ ճակատով մեկ՞: Լեվոնն էլ կուճուռած տանը նստած էր՞: 
Ինչի մասին ես խոսում՞: Ընդիմության ճնշումը փրկարար օղակ եղավ թե հայության, և թե Լեվոնի համար: 
Արդարացված էր չէր լինի, որովհետև էն ժամանակ ընդիմությունը ասում էր ոչ թե թալան ես անում, այլ  պարտվողական քաղաքականություն ես վարում, գործերը պրավալ ես տվել: Խոսակցությունը ոչ թե ներքին հարցերի, այլ պետության ու ազգի լինել չլինելու մասին էր ու էշը ցեխից հենց ընդիմությունը հանեց:
Տեղյակ չես: Էնպես որ,  միլոշեվիչ-  կամ նման այլ համեմատություններ  վաաբշե կապ չունեն:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէր կարա: Նախ էդքան պլոճիկ չուներ, բացի դա էլ, էն ժամանակ  հիմիկվա հղփացած միլիցեն ու սափրագլուխը դեռ չկային-ինքը պաշտպանություն չուներ: 96 թվին արդեն ուներ, դրա համար շամպայն էր խմում:  
> Մեֆ ջան, տեղ կա, որ տեսական խոսելով կարելի է ճշմարտության հասնել, բայց էս անգամ դու լրիվ պեչենու բաղերն ես ընկել: Տեղյակ ես, որ էն ժամանակ ադրբեջանցիք հարձակման մեջ էին, իսկ մենք օր օլրի կորցնում էինք մեր դիրքերը ամբողջ ճակատով մեկ՞: Լեվոնն էլ կուճուռած տանը նստած էր՞: 
> Ինչի մասին ես խոսում՞: Ընդիմության ճնշումը փրկարար օղակ եղավ թե հայության, և թե Լեվոնի համար: 
> Արդարացված էր չէր լինի, որովհետև էն ժամանակ ընդիմությունը ասում էր ոչ թե թալան ես անում, այլ  պարտվողական քաղաքականություն ես վարում, գործերը պրավալ ես տվել: Խոսակցությունը ոչ թե ներքին հարցերի, այլ պետության ու ազգի լինել չլինելու մասին էր ու էշը ցեխից հենց ընդիմությունը հանեց:
> Տեղյակ չես: Էնպես որ,  միլոշեվիչ-  կամ նման այլ համեմատություններ  վաաբշե կապ չունեն:


Բիձ ապեր, ես վրյանտ չունեմ հավատալու, որովհետև էն ժամանակվա ընդդիմությունը էսօր կամ կառավարության մեջ ա կամ էլ մումիա ա դառել … մեռած են թաղած չեն… բա հիմա ուր են, ինչի ձեն չեն հանում… կարող ա՞ հիմա հաղթական քաղաքականություն ենք վարում… եթե իրանք էդքան ներդրում ունենային պատերազմի հաղթանակի մեջ էսօր նույն ձևի մի հատ ընդդիմություն կսարքեին ու փողոցում կլինեին… բայց դե տենում ես …պեչենու բաղ չէ ընգեր դու հիմա կոնկրետ ինձ ասա ուր են իրանք ու ինչի դուրս չեն գալիս… ինչի Մարտի 1-ին ու դրանից հետո ձեն չհանեցին … սրանից լավ կատաստրոֆա ա պե՞տք… թե՞ ամեն ինչ լավ ա … թե՞ վախում են… իսկ միգուցե ոչ մի ընդդիմություն են չեն եղել ուղղակի սովորական կարիերիստներ են եղել…  քո ասածին անհնար ա հավատալ ընգեր

Բիձ բռատ… սիրուն բան չի որ ասում ես "պլոճիկ չուներ" որ Մարտի 1 աներ… ուրեմն ինչ, դուրս ա գալիս էսօրվա մարդասպանները պլոճիկով տղերք ե՞ն… մալադեց քեզ ապեր… 

երևի մի հատ թեմա ա պետք բացել 96-ի ու 2008-ի համեմատության համար  քանի մարդ ա սպանվել, վիրավորվել, քաղբանտարկյալ դառել, թերթ փակվել, … ու նման բաներ… կակ ռազ սաղ փաստերն էլ կտեղադրես…

Բիձ ապեր հավատալու բան չես ասում… եթե ուզում ես առանց տեսության, պիտի անվիճելի փաստեր բերես…

----------

Kuk (29.11.2009), Հայկօ (29.11.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

Առանց գաղափարախոսության, առանց ծրագրի, առանց լիդերի անկազմակերպ ժողովուրդը ոչինչ չի կարողանա անել մի երկրում, որտեղ 10 հոգանոց խմբերի վրա 50 հոգանոց ոստիկանների համազգեստներով ավազակներ են հարձակվում: Մի կազմակերպություն պիտի լինի, որ ժողովդրին ցույց տա ավելի լավ ճանապարհ քան ներկան է, ցույց տա ճշմարտանման, որ ժողովուրդը հավատա ու պայքարի բոլոր սահմանադրական ու անսահմանադրական ճանապարհներով: Այդ կազմակերպությունը պիտի իր վրա վերցնի ժողովրդին այդ ճանապարհով տանելու ողջ պատասխանատվությունը թե դրական և թե բացասական հետևանքների համար: Ունեինք նման կազմակերպություն, որը ՀԱԿ-ն *էր*: Սակայն որը չկարողացավ որևէ պատասխանատվություն իր վրա վերցնել, ուստի և կորցրեց դիրքերը: Հիմա Սերժը կոնսոլիդացնում է ՀՀԿ-ն՝ նոր անդամներ է ավելացնում: Նշանակում է առջևում  հնարավոր պառակտում կարելի է սպասել, և որի դեմն էլ փորձում է առնել Սերժը: Այսինքն գործերն այնքան էլ լավ չեն գնում (տնտեսական վիճակ, Ղարաբաղի հարց):
Իսկ ՀԱԿ-ը դեռևս մտորում է Այնթափցի Եղիազարի հոգեբանական կերպարի, պատմական դերի ու նշանակության շուրջ: Իմիջայլոց «միաբաններին» էսօր «Հայլուր»-ով ցույց էին տալիս :Jpit:

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ ջան էս թեմայի վերնագրին նայած կաս՞- Կլինի արդյոք իշխանափոխություն՞:
> Մեզ համար իշխանափոխությունը դարձել է  եղանակի գուշակության նման մի հարց- կլինի-չի լինի, մեզանից չի կախված: 
> Ամառը մի  երեք ամիս տեսություններ էի առաջ տանում, թե ամեն մեկը թող իր բարեկամական-ընկերական շրջանակի սրիկային կարգի հրավիրի- ասեցին -իյա, բա դա ըլնող բան ա՞, Տղա ես դու արա:  
> Դու նույնիսկ քո իսկ տեսած մաշինա վառելուց մանդրաժ ընկար, ինձանից ես հարցնում՞:
> Հենա , ջահելությունը բոլորը Նիկոլի մասկեքով կանգնել են դատարանի առաջ- դա մի հսկայական քայլ է դեպի առաջ: Վաղն էլ մի ուրիշ, ավելի  լավ բան կանեն: Լեվոնն է դա հնարել- առաջարկել- անել տվել՞:
>  Իմ ասածն էն է, որ հասկացեք, մեր սերունդը չկա:  ոչ փնփնթացող  բիձա կա, ոչ էլ  ազգի փրկարար Լեվոն: 
> *Երկուսս էլ, որպես գործոն, բլեֆ ենք:* 
> Չգիտեմ ինչու ամեն անգամ, երբ խոսք է գնում նոր մեթոդների, մոտեցումների, լիդերների մասին, իսկույն առաջ է գալիս հարցը- թե ասա, եթե Լեվոնի պոչից չկպնենք, բա  ինչ անենք՞:
> Ես էլ ասում եմ, Լեվոնը իր ամենանվիրված զինվորի-Նիկոլի դատին մի անգամ գնացած չկա, Սերժին ինդուլգենցիա ծախելու առաջարկներ է անում- տանը նստած իր ծխամորճն է ծխում:  Էդ մարդու կարողությունն էդքան է, ավել չի կարողանում անել: 
> ...


Բիձա ջան, ոչինչ չէ՞, որ ես ալարեմ երկար գրել, հարգարժան Վիշապի գրառմամբ պատասխանեմ՝ առանց հեղինակային իրավունքների խախտման:




> Առանց գաղափարախոսության, առանց ծրագրի, առանց լիդերի անկազմակերպ ժողովուրդը ոչինչ չի կարողանա անել մի երկրում, որտեղ 10 հոգանոց խմբերի վրա 50 հոգանոց ոստիկանների համազգեստներով ավազակներ են հարձակվում: Մի կազմակերպություն պիտի լինի, որ ժողովդրին ցույց տա ավելի լավ ճանապարհ քան ներկան է, ցույց տա ճշմարտանման, որ ժողովուրդը հավատա ու պայքարի բոլոր սահմանադրական ու անսահմանադրական ճանապարհներով: Այդ կազմակերպությունը պիտի իր վրա վերցնի ժողովրդին այդ ճանապարհով տանելու ողջ պատասխանատվությունը թե դրական և թե բացասական հետևանքների համար:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Առանց գաղափարախոսության, առանց ծրագրի, առանց լիդերի անկազմակերպ ժողովուրդը ոչինչ չի կարողանա անել մի երկրում, որտեղ 10 հոգանոց խմբերի վրա 50 հոգանոց ոստիկանների համազգեստներով ավազակներ են հարձակվում: Մի կազմակերպություն պիտի լինի, որ ժողովդրին ցույց տա ավելի լավ ճանապարհ քան ներկան է, ցույց տա ճշմարտանման, որ ժողովուրդը հավատա ու պայքարի բոլոր սահմանադրական ու անսահմանադրական ճանապարհներով: Այդ կազմակերպությունը պիտի իր վրա վերցնի ժողովրդին այդ ճանապարհով տանելու ողջ պատասխանատվությունը թե դրական և թե բացասական հետևանքների համար: Ունեինք նման կազմակերպություն, որը ՀԱԿ-ն *էր*: Սակայն որը չկարողացավ որևէ պատասխանատվություն իր վրա վերցնել, ուստի և կորցրեց դիրքերը: Հիմա Սերժը կոնսոլիդացնում է ՀՀԿ-ն՝ նոր անդամներ է ավելացնում: Նշանակում է առջևում  հնարավոր պառակտում կարելի է սպասել, և որի դեմն էլ փորձում է առնել Սերժը: Այսինքն գործերն այնքան էլ լավ չեն գնում (տնտեսական վիճակ, Ղարաբաղի հարց):
> Իսկ ՀԱԿ-ը դեռևս մտորում է Այնթափցի Եղիազարի հոգեբանական կերպարի, պատմական դերի ու նշանակության շուրջ: Իմիջայլոց «միաբաններին» էսօր «Հայլուր»-ով ցույց էին տալիս


Հմաձայն եմ Վիշապ ջան, մենակ մի բան գաղափարախոսության, ծրագրի ու լիդերի առկայության դեպքում էլ անհնար ա լինելու մի բան փոխել (ես ինկատի ունեմ երկարաժամկետ, ոչ թե էսօր սրանց գցենք վաղը տենանք ինչ ա լինելու… վաղը էլի նույն բանն ա լինելու), որովհետև մեր ուշադրությունը լինելու ա մենակ լիդերի վրա… լիդերը գնաց իրա հետ էլ գրողի ծոցն են գնալու բոլոր ծրագրերն ու գաղափարները… գաղափար ինկատի ունեմ պարզ համամարդկային արժեքներ… 

… բայց քո հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ որ այսօր մինիմումը հանց էդ էլ պետք ա…

Կրիզիսի հաշվով ես էլ եմ նկատել… ես կարծում եմ որ հիմնականում Ղարաբաղի հարցով ա … ես միշտ ասել եմ, Սերժը Ղարաբաղի հարցում ինչ էլ անի մեկա սխալ ա ու վատ ա իրա համար… չհամաձայնվի ու չստորագրի ճնշումը դրսից ա… համաձայնվի ստորագրի ներսից ա… ոնց որ հասկանում եմ նա ընտրել ա 2րդ տարբերակն ու պատրաստվում ա ներքին ճնշման դեմն արնելուն… դրսից իրան լավ էլ կպաշտպանեն ու ինչ էլ անի քանի հոգի էլ սպանի ձեն չեն հանելու… 

… իսկ եթե հանկարծ այնուամենայնիվ Սերժը խղճի բերումով ոչ մեկն էլ չանի, Մուկն ա գալու ու ստորագրելու ա պատմության մեջ մինչ այժմ եղած ամենախայտառակ պայմանագրերը… ու արյուն ա հոսելու (լավագույն դեպքում)

----------


## dvgray

> Առանց գաղափարախոսության, առանց ծրագրի, առանց լիդերի անկազմակերպ ժողովուրդը ոչինչ չի կարողանա անել մի երկրում, որտեղ 10 հոգանոց խմբերի վրա 50 հոգանոց ոստիկանների համազգեստներով ավազակներ են հարձակվում: Մի կազմակերպություն պիտի լինի, որ ժողովդրին ցույց տա ավելի լավ ճանապարհ քան ներկան է, ցույց տա ճշմարտանման, որ ժողովուրդը հավատա ու պայքարի *բոլոր սահմանադրական* ու անսահմանադրական ճանապարհներով:


Վիշապ եղբայր: ենթադրենք վաղը Սերոժենք սահմանադրությունը դնում փոխում են, ու այնտեղ գրված ա լինում որ ով ոչ Սերժին կծու բառ ասի, պետությունը դնելու ա դրան մորթի: Սենց սահմանադրությանը ենթարկվելու եք՞՞՞՞ ու պայքարեք սահմանադրական ճանապարհով:
Հա,, մեկ էլ դնեն սահմանադրության մեջ գրեն, որ "ով որ պայքարում ա, նա հանցանք ա գոծում մարդկության դեմ ու նրան պատժելու են որպես համամարդկային տականք-ռեցիդիվիստի" : էլի սահմանադրությում եք ասելու՞՞՞

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Վիշապ եղբայր: ենթադրենք վաղը Սերոժենք սահմանադրությունը դնում փոխում են, ու այնտեղ գրված ա լինում որ ով ոչ Սերժին կծու բառ ասի, պետությունը դնելու ա դրան մորթի: Սենց սահմանադրությանը ենթարկվելու եք՞՞՞՞ ու պայքարեք սահմանադրական ճանապարհով:
> Հա,, մեկ էլ դնեն սահմանադրության մեջ գրեն, որ "ով որ պայքարում ա, նա հանցանք ա գոծում մարդկության դեմ ու նրան պատժելու են որպես համամարդկային տականք-ռեցիդիվիստի" : էլի սահմանադրությում եք ասելու՞՞՞


սխալ օրինակ ես ասում ընգեր… ոչ էսօր ոչ էլ վաղը տենց բան չի կարա լինի… Սահմանադրությունը դա էն փաստաթուղթը չի որ մեջն ինչ ուզես գրես ու հետո էլ կուրորեն հետևես… էսօր սահմանդրական կարգերի վրականգնման ցանկացած ոչ-սահմանադրական եղանակ ես համարում եմ սահմանադրական… առաջին հայացքից հակասկան է թվում բայց հակասություն չկա

----------


## Chuk

> Վիշապ եղբայր: ենթադրենք վաղը Սերոժենք սահմանադրությունը դնում փոխում են, ու այնտեղ գրված ա լինում որ ով ոչ Սերժին կծու բառ ասի, պետությունը դնելու ա դրան մորթի: Սենց սահմանադրությանը ենթարկվելու եք՞՞՞՞ ու պայքարեք սահմանադրական ճանապարհով:
> Հա,, մեկ էլ դնեն սահմանադրության մեջ գրեն, որ "ով որ պայքարում ա, նա հանցանք ա գոծում մարդկության դեմ ու նրան պատժելու են որպես համամարդկային տականք-ռեցիդիվիստի" : էլի սահմանադրությում եք ասելու՞՞՞


Սահմանադրությունը հաստատվում ա ժողովրդի քվեով, հիմա կասես, թե ժողովրդի քվեն Հայաստանում միշտ կեղծվում ա, բայց էդ կարգի սահմանադրությունը էդպես չեն կարող կեղծեն, կեղծելու դեպքում նենց «ապաշքյարա» թուղթ կլինի, որ մենք՝ ժողովուրդը, այն միանգամից կկոչենք հակասահմանադրական ու սահմանադրական ձևով կպայքարենք դրա դեմ:

Ասածս ինչ ա. էս ձևի «հակափաստարկներ»՝ սահմանադրական կարգով պայքարելու դեմ, միշտ էլ կարելի ա բերել: Բայց մեկը իմ համար արժեքավոր են միայն հիմնավորված հակափաստարկներն ու այլընտրանք (ռեալ այլընտրանք) առաջարկող հակափաստարկները  :Wink:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ եղբայր: ենթադրենք վաղը Սերոժենք սահմանադրությունը դնում փոխում են, ու այնտեղ գրված ա լինում որ ով ոչ Սերժին կծու բառ ասի, պետությունը դնելու ա դրան մորթի: Սենց սահմանադրությանը ենթարկվելու եք՞՞՞՞ ու պայքարեք սահմանադրական ճանապարհով:
> Հա,, մեկ էլ դնեն սահմանադրության մեջ գրեն, որ "ով որ պայքարում ա, նա հանցանք ա գոծում մարդկության դեմ ու նրան պատժելու են որպես համամարդկային տականք-ռեցիդիվիստի" : էլի սահմանադրությում եք ասելու՞՞՞


Դիվ ջան, սահմանադարականը տեսար, ընդգծեցիր, իսկ *անսահմանադրականը* չե՞ս ուզում նկատել :Smile:  Հազիվ մի հատ լայնախոհ բառ էի գտել :Jpit:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հմաձայն եմ Վիշապ ջան, մենակ մի բան գաղափարախոսության, ծրագրի ու լիդերի առկայության դեպքում էլ անհնար ա լինելու մի բան փոխել (ես ինկատի ունեմ երկարաժամկետ, ոչ թե էսօր սրանց գցենք վաղը տենանք ինչ ա լինելու… վաղը էլի նույն բանն ա լինելու), որովհետև մեր ուշադրությունը լինելու ա մենակ լիդերի վրա… լիդերը գնաց իրա հետ էլ գրողի ծոցն են գնալու բոլոր ծրագրերն ու գաղափարները… գաղափար ինկատի ունեմ պարզ համամարդկային արժեքներ… 
> 
> … բայց քո հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ որ այսօր մինիմումը հանց էդ էլ պետք ա…


Մեֆ ջան, գաղափարախոսության ու ծրագրի ու լիդերի նպատակն էլ էն կլինի, որ ամբոխը վերածվի քաղաքացիական հասարակության ու մարդիկ իրենց պետության անդամ զգան ու ոչ թե քուչի բնակիչ, որի նայողը անսահմանափակ իրավունքներ ունի, իսկ բնակիչները մուծվողներն են կամ էլ ողորմություն խնդրողները։ Մեկ անգամ էս ժողովդրին դուխ տվեցիր, հետո դժվար է լինելու նորից կոտրելը։ Մենք իրականում դրական պոտենցիալ ու լիքը արժանիքներ ունեցող ժողովուրդ ենք, պարզապես մեզ չենք կարողանում վերագտնել հենց գաղափարախոսության ու ծրագրի բացակայության պատճառով։ Որովհետև դարեր շարունակ հեզ ու խոնարհ ենք եղել, սրա նրա ծառան ենք եղել, իսկ հիմա հնարավորություն ունենք ազատ լինելու, սակայն ԲՏ–քը թույլ չեն տալիս։ Մի քանի տարի վանդակում պահված վագրի ձագին էլ որ բաց ես թողնում, անվստահ է դուրս գալիս, նրան դեռ կարելի է ծեծել ու վախեցնել, բայց հետո էլ չես կարող։ Այ հիմա մեկը հնարավորություն ունի այս թշվառ ժողովրդի Աբրահամ Լինքոլնը լինել, այդ մեկի կարիքն ունենք։ Որ չեղավ, ոչինչ էլ չի ստացվելու։ Մենք ամեն մեկս ինքնուրույն, զատ զատ, թույլ ու անկարող ամբոխ ենք, առանց ծրագրի ու կազմակերպելու ոչինչ չենք կարող անել։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, գաղափարախոսության ու ծրագրի ու լիդերի նպատակն էլ էն կլինի, որ ամբոխը վերածվի քաղաքացիական հասարակության ու մարդիկ իրենց պետության անդամ զգան ու ոչ թե քուչի բնակիչ, որի նայողը անսահմանափակ իրավունքներ ունի, իսկ բնակիչները մուծվողներն են կամ էլ ողորմություն խնդրողները։ Մեկ անգամ էս ժողովդրին դուխ տվեցիր, հետո դժվար է լինելու նորից կոտրելը։ *Մենք իրականում դրական պոտենցիալ ու լիքը արժանիքներ ունեցող ժողովուրդ ենք*, պարզապես մեզ չենք կարողանում վերագտնել հենց գաղափարախոսության ու ծրագրի բացակայության պատճառով։ Որովհետև դարեր շարունակ հեզ ու խոնարհ ենք եղել, սրա նրա ծառան ենք եղել, իսկ հիմա հնարավորություն ունենք ազատ լինելու, սակայն ԲՏ–քը թույլ չեն տալիս։ Մի քանի տարի վանդակում պահված վագրի ձագին էլ որ բաց ես թողնում, անվստահ է դուրս գալիս, նրան դեռ կարելի է ծեծել ու վախեցնել, բայց հետո էլ չես կարող։ Այ հիմա մեկը հնարավորություն ունի այս թշվառ ժողովրդի Աբրահամ Լինքոլնը լինել, այդ մեկի կարիքն ունենք։ Որ չեղավ, ոչինչ էլ չի ստացվելու։ Մենք ամեն մեկս ինքնուրույն, զատ զատ, թույլ ու անկարող ամբոխ ենք, առանց ծրագրի ու կազմակերպելու ոչինչ չենք կարող անել։


ինձ թվում ա մեր հասարկությունը հիմա ձևավորման ստադիայում ա ինչքան էլ որ ողբերգական լինի դրա համար վճարվելիք գինը, բայց դարերով օտար լծի տակ լինելուց հետո դժվար մի լիդերով պլանով ու գաղափարախոսությամբ հարցը մի անգամից լուծվի… լիդերը կլինի, պլանն էլ և դա կլինի սկիզբը, բայց հասարկություն թերևս երկար ժամանակ կառուցենք,որի ընթացքում կլինեն վերելքներ ու նահանջներ… սա օրինաչափ ա, տենց էլ պետք ա լինի… 

բայց գաղափարախոսություն տերմինի հետ համաձայն չեմ… ես չէի ուզենա որ մեր ժողովուրդը մի գաղափարախոսության հետևից գնար… հենա 80 տարի գնացինք… մեզ պետք է գնալ արժեքների հետևից , ազատություն, ժողովրդավարություն, օրինականություն ու սրա նման համամարդկային բաներ… սրանք պետք է նվաճվեն ժողովրդի կողմից…

… լիդերի դերը չեմ ժխտում, բայց ամեն ինչ նրա հետ կապելը սխալ ա… շատ անկազմակերպ ժողովուրդներ շատ խելացի լիդերներ են ունեցել և շատ կազմակերպված ժողովուրդներ ունեցել են ահավոր տգետ ու բախտախնդիր լիդերներ, բայց ոնց որ տեսնում ես կազմակերպված ժողովուրդն ունի շարունակական պետականություն չնայած նրա բոլոր դեբիլ լիդերների, իսկ անկազմակերպը տենց էլ չի կարողանում պետություն ստեղծել չնայած նրա խելացի լիդերներին…

----------


## Վիշապ

> …
> բայց գաղափարախոսություն տերմինի հետ համաձայն չեմ… ես չէի ուզենա որ մեր ժողովուրդը մի գաղափարախոսության հետևից գնար… հենա 80 տարի գնացինք… մեզ պետք է գնալ արժեքների հետևից , ազատություն, ժողովրդավարություն, օրինականություն ու սրա նման համամարդկային բաներ… սրանք պետք է նվաճվեն ժողովրդի կողմից…


Մեֆ, գաղափարախոսությունը կազմվում է հենց արժեքների վրա։ Կարևորը խնդիրների ու նպատակների ճիշտ սահմանումն է։ Պարզապես 80 տարի մեզ սրսկեցին, որ գաղափարախոսությունը դա մարքսիզմն է, դրա համար մեզ թվում է, թե այլ գաղափարախոսություն չի կարող լինել։ Համամարդկային արժեքները եթե չեն պայմանավորվում պետություն գործոնով, ապա պետության արժեքը ստվերվում է ու առաջ է գալիս դեմագոգիան, որը և խանգարում է այդ արժեքներին հասնելուն։ Այսինքն իրական արժեքները օգտագործվում են կեղծ նպատակներին հասնելու համար, ոնց ասենք՝ սկյուռիկին գայթակղում են ընկույզով, ինքը ձգտում է ընկույզին, սակայն չի հասնում, միաժամանակ պտտելով անիվը։ Իսկ անվի պտույտը պետք է ստահակներին։ Այնպես որ նպատակների ճիշտ սահմանումը պետք է դեմագոգիայից խուսափելու համար։ Իսկ սահմանումների ամբողջությունն էլ  ձևավորում է գաղափարախոսություն։ 




> … լիդերի դերը չեմ ժխտում, բայց ամեն ինչ նրա հետ կապելը սխալ ա… շատ անկազմակերպ ժողովուրդներ շատ խելացի լիդերներ են ունեցել և շատ կազմակերպված ժողովուրդներ ունեցել են ահավոր տգետ ու բախտախնդիր լիդերներ, բայց ոնց որ տեսնում ես կազմակերպված ժողովուրդն ունի շարունակական պետականություն չնայած նրա բոլոր դեբիլ լիդերների, իսկ անկազմակերպը տենց էլ չի կարողանում պետություն ստեղծել չնայած նրա խելացի լիդերներին…


Մեֆ ջան, ժողովուրդը չի կարող լինել կազմակերպված առանց որևէ համընդհանուր նպատակի ու ծրագրի։ Եթե դու օրինակներ բերես անտաղանդ լիդերով կազմակերպված ժողովդրի և խելացի լիդերով անկազմակերպ ժողովդրի, շատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ։ Ինձ թվում է վերջին դեպքի համար մեզ նկատի ունես, շտապեմ ասել, որ ես քեզ հետ համաձայն չեմ, մենք շատ խելացի լիդեր չենք ունեցել, միֆեր են։ Մեր ժողովուրդը շատ կազմակերպված է։ Ապրիլի 24–ին կազմակերպված Ծիծեռնակաբերդ ենք գնում, Երևանի տոնի արթիվ կազմակերպված գնում ենք Չոռնի Գագոյի սալյուտը դիտելու, Նոր տարուն կազմակերպված գնումներ ենք կատարում, ճոխ–ճոխ սեղաններ ենք ձևավորում… Ուրիշ բան չենք անում կազմակերպված, որովհետև գլխներիս գալիքը չգիտենք, ծրագիր ու հավատ չկա :Wink:

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվ ջան, սահմանադարականը տեսար, ընդգծեցիր, իսկ *անսահմանադրականը* չե՞ս ուզում նկատել Հազիվ մի հատ լայնախոհ բառ էի գտել


Չէ, Վիշապ ջան, լավ էլ տեսել էի, սակայն ասածս էն է, որ սահմանադրական բառը խունտաների դեպքում պետք ա իսպառ հանել օգտագործումից:
Պատկերացրա, ասենք ռուսական /և մնացած ազգերի/ պարտիզանները սկսեին պայքարել գերմանացիների դեմ ինչ-ոչ գերմանացիների գծած օրենքնեին շրջանակներում  :LOL: :  ասենք նստեին սպասեին, թե երբ են  գերմանացիները օրենք հանելում, որտեղ գրված լիներ թե ինչ պայմաններում կարելի էր գերմանական էշելոնը պայթացնել:
իսկ պարտիզանները գիտեին միմիայն պայքարի մի ձև ՝ *զինված պայքարը* , որը ըստ որոնց /մասնավորապես Չուկի/, հանցագործություն է  :Wink: : Այսիքն բոլոր պարտիզանները, և նաև գերմանացի այն ընդատակի մարտիկները, որոնք պայքարում էին իրենց ֆաշիստական ռեժիմի դեմ, հանցագործներ էին վերջին հաշվով ըստ Չուկի, քանի որ պայքարում էին իշխանությունների դեմ /տվյալ դեպքում ֆաշիստական և ոչ թե ՀՀԿ-ական/ հանցավոր մեթոդներով / :Shok:   :LOL: /

----------

Askalaf (01.12.2009), Բիձա (29.11.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ,* գաղափարախոսությունը կազմվում է հենց արժեքների վրա*։ *Կարևորը խնդիրների ու նպատակների ճիշտ սահմանումն է*։ Պարզապես 80 տարի մեզ սրսկեցին, որ գաղափարախոսությունը դա մարքսիզմն է, դրա համար մեզ թվում է, թե այլ գաղափարախոսություն չի կարող լինել։ Համամարդկային արժեքները եթե չեն պայմանավորվում պետություն գործոնով, ապա պետության արժեքը ստվերվում է ու առաջ է գալիս դեմագոգիան, որը և խանգարում է այդ արժեքներին հասնելուն։ Այսինքն իրական արժեքները օգտագործվում են կեղծ նպատակներին հասնելու համար, ոնց ասենք՝ սկյուռիկին գայթակղում են ընկույզով, ինքը ձգտում է ընկույզին, սակայն չի հասնում, միաժամանակ պտտելով անիվը։ Իսկ անվի պտույտը պետք է ստահակներին։ Այնպես որ նպատակների ճիշտ սահմանումը պետք է դեմագոգիայից խուսափելու համար։ Իսկ սահմանումների ամբողջությունն էլ ձևավորում է գաղափարախոսություն։


Ճիշտ է, ու նպատալը միշտ էլ մեկն է եղել, իսկ քաղափարախոսությունները անթիվ… մարդու ստեղծված օրվանից մինչև էսօր առավոտ ազատությունը եղել է մարդու միակ գերագույն նպատակը ու նրա հետ են կապվել մնացածը… բոլոր գաղափարախոսություններն էլ ազատության մասին են ու նրա ձեռքբերման… մարքսիզմը բացառություն չի կազմում… իդեպ մարքսիզմն այդքան էլ վատ գաղափարախոսություն չի եթե չի պարտադրվում… որ գաղափարախոսությունն էլ պարտադրես արդյունքը նույնն է… հիմա եթե ասում ես գնանք մի գաղափարախոսության հետևից, ես դա սխալ եմ համարում որովհետև մեր դեպքում դա կնշանակի որ բոլոր քաղաքական ուժերը մտնելու են մի կուսակցության մեջ, որը ոչ միայն մեր երկրում այլ որևէ երկրում իրականցնելի չի եթե նպատակդ դիկտատուրան չի … նպատակները կարելի է ճիշտ սահմանել, բայց անհնար է հանգել միակ ճիշտ գաղափարախոսության … ես ընդհակառակը կարծում եմ այսօր ընդհանրապես գաղափարախոսության մասին չարժե խոսել քանի որ դա ավելի շուտ կպառակտի քան կմիավորի… մեր պայմաններում նպատակի շոըրջը համախմբվելը միակ հնարավոր տարբերակն է մինչև էս ռեժիմը վերացվի, իսկ դրանից հետո ինչքան շատ գաղափարախոսություն էնքան լավ… ես բազմազանություն եմ սիրում…




> Մեֆ ջան, ժողովուրդը չի կարող լինել կազմակերպված առանց որևէ համընդհանուր նպատակի ու ծրագրի։ *Եթե դու օրինակներ բերես անտաղանդ լիդերով կազմակերպված ժողովդրի և խելացի լիդերով անկազմակերպ ժողովդրի, շատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ։* Ինձ թվում է վերջին դեպքի համար մեզ նկատի ունես, շտապեմ ասել, որ ես քեզ հետ համաձայն չեմ, մենք շատ խելացի լիդեր չենք ունեցել, միֆեր են։ Մեր ժողովուրդը շատ կազմակերպված է։ Ապրիլի 24–ին կազմակերպված Ծիծեռնակաբերդ ենք գնում, Երևանի տոնի արթիվ կազմակերպված գնում ենք Չոռնի Գագոյի սալյուտը դիտելու, Նոր տարուն կազմակերպված գնումներ ենք կատարում, ճոխ–ճոխ սեղաններ ենք ձևավորում… Ուրիշ բան չենք անում կազմակերպված, որովհետև գլխներիս գալիքը չգիտենք, ծրագիր ու հավատ չկա


ԱՄՆ-ը վերջին 8 տարին ղեկավարել է Բուշը, կարծում եմ նրա "տաղանդի" մասին լսած կաս… ու միակ "տաղանդավորը" չի եղել իրանց պատմության մեջ, բայց ամենաանտաղանդն ա եղել, նույնիսկ հայկական ստանդարտներով… Գերմանացիներն ունեցան 2 հատ լիդեր որ նրանց պրակտիկորեն տարավ կատաստրոֆայի (ու ոչ միայն նրանց)… Իտալացիները նույնպես… Իսպանացիների Ֆրանկոն… Չիլին… Հռոմն է ունեցել… Ռուսաստանը… բոլոր երկրներ էլ իրենց պատմության մեջ ունեցել է դեբիլներ, մի վագոն սեռի ու մի քանի հատ շատ ուժեղ…

Քրդերն ունեցել և ունեն բավականին լավ լիդերներ ես անունները լավ չգիտեմ, բայց հիմակվա Իրաքի նրանց լիդերները բավականին ճկուն քաղաքականություն են վարում… պաղեստինցիների Մահմուդ Աբասին կամ Արաֆաթին համենայն դեպս դեբիլ չես ասի… Կան շատ ժողովուրդներ որոնց ղեկավար լինելն էդքան հեշտ չի որովհետև դրանց ոչ միայն ղեկավարել է պետք այլ կազմակերպել ընենց որ դառնան գործոն քաղաքականության մեջ… ու հավատա մենակ ղեկավարն էդ բանը չի արող անել… մի քանի հատ էլ ասեմ…բալուճները, հազարները, աֆրիկան… 

այսինքն մենակ անձի հատկությունը բավական չէ, ԱՄՆ-ում բավական հայ քաղաքական գործիչներ կան, բայց հայաստանում չկա… Նապոլեոնը կորսիկացի էր, բայց Ֆրանսիայում եղավ Նապոլեոն… Պարսկաստանի Այա Թոլլան ադրբեջանցի է… 

Վիշ ապեր… տարօրինակ չի որ մեր ժողովուրդն էսքան տաղանդավոր ու հանճարեղ զավակներ ունի ու ընդամենը մատների վրա կարաս հաշվես թե քանիսն է Հայաստանում դրսեվորել կազմակերպվել ու ձևավորվել…

Բայց հանուն արդարության ասեմ որ էսօր մեր միակ փրկությունը երևի քո ասած ղեկավարի մեջ է որը կարող է սկիզբ դնել մեր հասարակության ձևավորման… բայց հրաշքներ մի քիչ դժվար է սպասել…  ես կարծում եմ որ ինչ որ բան այնուամենայնիվ կլինի… եթե մինչև հիմա էս ֆորումն եմ գալիս ուրեմն հավատում եմ

----------

Rammer (01.12.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ճիշտ է, ու նպատալը միշտ էլ մեկն է եղել, իսկ քաղափարախոսությունները անթիվ… մարդու ստեղծված օրվանից մինչև էսօր առավոտ ազատությունը եղել է մարդու միակ գերագույն նպատակը ու նրա հետ են կապվել մնացածը…


Մեֆ, ինձ թվում է ընդհակառակը՝ գաղափարախոսությունները շատ չեն եղել, սակայն ծառայել են անհատների բազում նպատակների։ Ազատությունը կեղծ նպատակային նշանակություն ունի, քանի որ ազատությանը հակադրվում են օրենքներն ու սահմանադրությունը։ Ազատության սահմանումներն ու բանաձևերը թողնենք մի կողմ։ Մի զուտ տեսական օրինակ բերեմ. Ըստ սահմանադրության, քաղաքացիները ունեն ազատ տեղաշարժվելու իրավունք, բայց օրենքը կարող է սահմանափակել քաղաքացիների մուտքը որոշ տարածքներ։ Այսինքն սահմանադրությունը արտացոլում է գաղափարախոսությունը, իսկ օրենքը՝ իրական նպատակը։ :Wink:  Այսինքն գաղափարախոսությունը իրականում կարող է կուտ լինել, եթե ամբողջությամբ չի բավարարում առկա հարցերին։ Իսկ արժեքներ խոստանալը հեռավոր հորիզոնում ապրիորի  արդեն կուտ է։ Դրա համար արժեքների վրա ստեղծվում է գաղափարախոսություն, իսկ գաղափարախոսությունից արդեն պիտի բխեն կոնկրետ ծրագրեր, սահմանվեն կոնկրետ խնդիրները ու դրանց լուծման ճանապարհները։ Որ գաղափարախոսությունը չվերածվի կուտի կամ էլ քաղաքական ուժը չհայտարարի, թե ահա ձեզ գաղափարախոսություն, ինքներդ որոշեք թե ոնց եք անելու, իսկ ինքը հույս ունենա օգտվել պտուղներից։




> …մեր պայմաններում նպատակի շոըրջը համախմբվելը միակ հնարավոր տարբերակն է մինչև էս ռեժիմը վերացվի, իսկ դրանից հետո ինչքան շատ գաղափարախոսություն էնքան լավ… ես բազմազանություն եմ սիրում…


Մեֆ ջան, մինչև մեր այս կասկածամիտ ու երկչոտ ժողովդրին կոնկրետ չասվի ու չսահմանվի թե ռեժիմը վերացնելուց հետո նորը ինչ է լինելու, ինչպես նաև ռեժիմը վերացնելու ճանապարհները, ժողովուրդը այս ռեժիմը վերացնելու ուղղությամբ քայլեր չի ձեռնարկի, ավելի շուտ համաժողովրդական պայքար չի ստացվելու։ Միայն կլինեն էնտուզիաստների ցաքուցրիվ ակցիաներ։




> ԱՄՆ-ը վերջին 8 տարին ղեկավարել է Բուշը, կարծում եմ նրա "տաղանդի" մասին լսած կաս… ու միակ "տաղանդավորը" չի եղել իրանց պատմության մեջ, բայց ամենաանտաղանդն ա եղել, նույնիսկ հայկական ստանդարտներով… Գերմանացիներն ունեցան 2 հատ լիդեր որ նրանց պրակտիկորեն տարավ կատաստրոֆայի (ու ոչ միայն նրանց)… Իտալացիները նույնպես… Իսպանացիների Ֆրանկոն… Չիլին… Հռոմն է ունեցել… Ռուսաստանը… բոլոր երկրներ էլ իրենց պատմության մեջ ունեցել է դեբիլներ, մի վագոն սեռի ու մի քանի հատ շատ ուժեղ…
> 
> Քրդերն ունեցել և ունեն բավականին լավ լիդերներ ես անունները լավ չգիտեմ, բայց հիմակվա Իրաքի նրանց լիդերները բավականին ճկուն քաղաքականություն են վարում… պաղեստինցիների Մահմուդ Աբասին կամ Արաֆաթին համենայն դեպս դեբիլ չես ասի… Կան շատ ժողովուրդներ որոնց ղեկավար լինելն էդքան հեշտ չի որովհետև դրանց ոչ միայն ղեկավարել է պետք այլ կազմակերպել ընենց որ դառնան գործոն քաղաքականության մեջ… ու հավատա մենակ ղեկավարն էդ բանը չի արող անել… մի քանի հատ էլ ասեմ…բալուճները, հազարները, աֆրիկան… 
> 
> այսինքն մենակ անձի հատկությունը բավական չէ, ԱՄՆ-ում բավական հայ քաղաքական գործիչներ կան, բայց հայաստանում չկա… Նապոլեոնը կորսիկացի էր, բայց Ֆրանսիայում եղավ Նապոլեոն… Պարսկաստանի Այա Թոլլան ադրբեջանցի է…


Մեֆ Բուշի տաղանդի մասին մասին չգիտեմ, բայց էսօրվա դրությամբ Արաբական Էմիրությունները դեֆոլտի առաջ է կանգնած, իսկ ԱՄՆ–ն նոր թափ է հավաքում, Օբաման էլ հավաքում է Բուշի ժամանակ բանկերին տված փողերը։ Տվյալ պարագայում դեբիլ կամ խելացի լինելը այդքան չափորոշիչ չի, ինչքան որ արդարացված գաղափարախոսությամբ առաջնորդվելը։ Առաջնորդի խելացիության մասին դատում են նրա արածի հետևանքներով, չի կարող առաջնորդը լինել խելացի, իսկ նրա կառավարած երկիրը լինել տխմար վիճակում, պատճառաբանելով թե ժողովուրդը ժողովուրդ չի։ Ամեն դեպքում արդարացնում են այն հողագործին, որը լավ բերք է ստացել, և ոչ թե նրան՝ ով հայտնի է իր ճամարտակություններով։




> Վիշ ապեր… տարօրինակ չի որ մեր ժողովուրդն էսքան տաղանդավոր ու հանճարեղ զավակներ ունի ու ընդամենը մատների վրա կարաս հաշվես թե քանիսն է Հայաստանում դրսեվորել կազմակերպվել ու ձևավորվել…


Պատճառը մեկն է՝ անտաղանդ իշխանությունները հնարավորություն չեն տվել այդ տաղանդերին երկրում զարգանալու ու երկիրը զարգացնելու, քանի որ անտաղանդ իշխանություններին անհրաժեշտ է հիմար, հնազանդ ու ոչ պահանջկոտ ժողովուրդ։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ինձ թվում է ընդհակառակը՝ գաղափարախոսությունները շատ չեն եղել, սակայն ծառայել են անհատների բազում նպատակների։ Ազատությունը կեղծ նպատակային նշանակություն ունի, քանի որ ազատությանը հակադրվում են օրենքներն ու սահմանադրությունը։ Ազատության սահմանումներն ու բանաձևերը թողնենք մի կողմ։ Մի զուտ տեսական օրինակ բերեմ. Ըստ սահմանադրության, քաղաքացիները ունեն ազատ տեղաշարժվելու իրավունք, բայց օրենքը կարող է սահմանափակել քաղաքացիների մուտքը որոշ տարածքներ։ *Այսինքն սահմանադրությունը արտացոլում է գաղափարախոսությունը, իսկ օրենքը՝ իրական նպատակը*։ Այսինքն գաղափարախոսությունը իրականում կարող է կուտ լինել, եթե ամբողջությամբ չի բավարարում առկա հարցերին։ *Իսկ արժեքներ խոստանալը հեռավոր հորիզոնում ապրիորի արդեն կուտ է։* Դրա համար արժեքների վրա ստեղծվում է գաղափարախոսություն, իսկ գաղափարախոսությունից արդեն պիտի բխեն կոնկրետ ծրագրեր, սահմանվեն կոնկրետ խնդիրները ու դրանց լուծման ճանապարհները։ Որ գաղափարախոսությունը չվերածվի կուտի կամ էլ քաղաքական ուժը չհայտարարի, թե ահա ձեզ գաղափարախոսություն, ինքներդ որոշեք թե ոնց եք անելու, իսկ ինքը հույս ունենա օգտվել պտուղներից։


Վիշ ջան, իմ հաշվարկներով ահագին գաղափարախոսություններ կան ու բոլորն էլ ազատության մասին են… Մարքսիզմ, անարխիզմ … մի խոսքով ինչքան կուսակցություն գիտես էդքան գաղափարախոսություն, գումարած Լեռնցին … իսկ նպատակը…միտս չի գալիս… Ազատությունը և գաղափարախոսությունները առաջ են քաշում ինտելեկտուալներն  ու էնտուզիաստները, բայց "շահագործում" կարիերիստները այսպես է նաև գիտության, բժշկության, արվեստի ու մնացած բնագավառներում, բայց դա չի նշանակում որ սրանք կեղծ նպատակային նշանակություն ունեն… բժշկությունն էլ կարաս կուտ համարես, արվեստ էլ … Օրենքը, ես կասեի ոչ թե սահմանափակում այլ "կարգավորում" է ազատության գոյությունը, այսինքն եթե վաղվանից ասենք օրենք գոյություն չունի, քո ասելով դա կարող է լինել իդելական ազատություն… բայց դու հո գիտես որ դրա անունը ազատություն դժվար է ասել… օրենքները ստեղծվում են "հասարակության պահանջով" և կամովի դրանց ընդունումը ազատության սահմանափակում չի, մարդիկ ըստ էության պայմանավորվում են որոշակի կանոնների շուրջ որը կապահովի բոլորի ազատությունը որոշ կոմպրոմիսներով … մարդիկ հիմնականում անօրենությունից են բողոքում ոչ թե օրինականությունից (բացի հայերից… )

էսօր Հայաստանում գաղափարական հիմքերով իշխանափոխություն կարող է անել մեկը կոմունիստները, դաշնակները մեկ էլ հնչակները, որովհետև նրանց գաղափարախոսությունը ենթադրում է մի սիստեմորը տարբեր է մեր "որդեգրած" սիստեմից ու նրանք պիտի որ հանրային սեփականության կողմնակից լինեին… սրան ասում են հեղափոխություն, այսինքն գաղափարախոսությամբ կարելի է հեղափոխություն անել… մեր պարագայում սիստեմը ընդունելի է, նույնը և օրենքները, սահմանադրույունը… պրոբլեմը դրանց չկիրառումն է,կաշառակերությունն ու ամենաթողությունն է, այստեղ որևէ գաղափարախոսություն անելիք չունի ու ոնց որ գիտես էս հարցի շուրջ որևէ տարաձայնություն չկա, այ որ հնչակները սկսեն գաղագաղափարական խաղեր տալ ուրեմն պտի միանան կոմունիստներին… Վիշ, ինչ գաղափարախոսություն պետք է որդեգրենք… ու մի բան էլ, էս ժողովրդին հիմա որտեղից պիտի գաղափարախոսություն գլուխը մտցնենք… ժողովրդը (ոչ միայն մեր) գաղափարախոսություն չի որդեգրում ու դրա հետևից էլ չի գնում, ժողովուրդը գնում է խոստումների հետևից… մեր դեպքում օրինականության հաստատումն է այդ խոստումը, ուղղակի դա երկկողմանի ճանապարհ է ու մենակ իշխանական ֆակտորով լուծում չի լինի (Չաուշեսկուի գնդակահարությունից 10 տարի է անցել, բայց Ռումինյան դեռ կաշառակերության մեջ խրված է այնքան որքան Չաուշեսկուի շամանակ)…

Ընգեր ճիշտն ասած չեմ հասկանում թե ինչ ինկատի ունես որ ասում ես "սահմանադրությունը արտացոլում է գաղափարախոսությունը, իսկ օրենքը՝ իրական նպատակը" օրինակ, ցանկացած դեմոկրատական երկրում կա մի սահմանադրություն, բայց երկիրը ղեկավարում են տարբեր գաղափարախոսության տեր կուսակցություններ (սոցիալիստներ, լիբերալներ, պահպանողականներ) ու հնարավոր չի որ էդ սահմանադրությունը արտացոլի էդ բոլորի գաղափարախոսությունները (արժեքները, միգուցե), իսկ օրենքը դա զուտ ուտիլիտար բնույթ ունի էդպիսի բան կարող է լինել մի երկրում որտեղ հստակ գաղափարախոսություն կամ կրոն է որդեգրած (Իրան, Կուբա, արաբստանները) ……




> Մեֆ Բուշի տաղանդի մասին մասին չգիտեմ, բայց էսօրվա դրությամբ Արաբական Էմիրությունները դեֆոլտի առաջ է կանգնած, իսկ ԱՄՆ–ն նոր թափ է հավաքում, Օբաման էլ հավաքում է Բուշի ժամանակ բանկերին տված փողերը։ Տվյալ պարագայում դեբիլ կամ խելացի լինելը այդքան չափորոշիչ չի, ինչքան որ արդարացված գաղափարախոսությամբ առաջնորդվելը։ *Առաջնորդի խելացիության մասին դատում են նրա արածի հետևանքներով, չի կարող առաջնորդը լինել խելացի, իսկ նրա կառավարած երկիրը լինել տխմար վիճակում, պատճառաբանելով թե ժողովուրդը ժողովուրդ չի*։ Ամեն դեպքում արդարացնում են այն հողագործին, որը լավ բերք է ստացել, և ոչ թե նրան՝ ով հայտնի է իր ճամարտակություններով։


ոնց չափորոշիչ չի Վիշ, եթե Բուշը տենց "հանճարեղ" չլիներ էսօր ԱՄՆ-ը շատ ավելի շահեկան դրության մեջ կլիներ… չեմ ուզում հիմ անդրադառնամ նրա Ադմինիստրացիայի տված վնասներին թեմայից չշեղվելու համար, բայց եթե դրա նման մեկը մի 4 տարի էլ նստեր, երևի վիճակը փրկել չլիներ… սա չափազանցություն չի, կարա լինի… ու արի տես որ էդ ՄքՔեին/Փեիլն զույքը էդքան էլ հեռու չէր հաղթանակից… համաձայն եմ,բայց առաջնորդի արածը պայմանավորվում է նրա ձեռքի տակ եղած ռեսուրսներով ու թե ինչպես նա դա կօգտագործի, ամեն ժողովուրդ ունի իր կարողությունների սահմանը … քո ասելով եթե քո ամենասիրած քաղաքական գործչին տանենք Զիմբաբվե ինքը կարող է նույն արդյունքները ստանալ ինչն իր երկրում… խիստ կասկածում եմ… ֆուտբոլի թմի դեպքում կհամաձայնվեմ որ դրսից մարզիչ բերես թիմը կլավացնի, բայց հաստատ հրաշքներ չես կարող սպասել ու նրա հեռանալուց հետո էլ շատ հնարավոր է որ թիմը գա իր հին վիճակին… Բեկհեմն էլ եկավ Գալաքսի, բայց ինչ… լավ ղեկավարի դեպքում տխմար ժողովուրդն *իր* լավագույնն է դրսևորում, ոչ թե լավագույնը… ես սա ասելով բոլորովին էլ նպատակ չունեմ մեր ժողովրդին թերագնահատելու կամ նվաստացնելու… ես ուղղակի ուզում եմ հարցին նայել տարբեր պրիզմաների միջով … ես փոփոխություն եմ կընկալում Հայաստանում ու շատ հնարավոր ա որ դա էն տեսքը չունենա ինչը մենք մեր ուղեղներում դաջել ենք… ես դրան էլ եմ համաձայն…
 Հողագործից հողի եղանակի ու սերմի գյորա կարաց պահանջես  (ապեր ես Լևոնին չեմ արդարացնում, ես էլ եմ կարծում որ պիտի գնար մինչև վերջ, բայց համոզնված եմ որ արդյունքը էն չեր լինելու ինչ որ կարծում ենք… բայց ռիսկի դիմել պետք էր)




> Պատճառը մեկն է՝ անտաղանդ իշխանությունները հնարավորություն չեն տվել այդ տաղանդերին երկրում զարգանալու ու երկիրը զարգացնելու, քանի որ անտաղանդ իշխանություններին անհրաժեշտ է հիմար, հնազանդ ու ոչ պահանջկոտ ժողովուրդ։


միգուցե ժողովուրդը որ հանդուրժել է անտաղանդ իշխանություններին…(սփուռքին չեմ առանձնացնում)

----------


## Chuk

> Այսիքն բոլոր պարտիզանները, և նաև գերմանացի այն ընդատակի մարտիկները, որոնք պայքարում էին իրենց ֆաշիստական ռեժիմի դեմ, հանցագործներ էին վերջին հաշվով ըստ Չուկի, քանի որ պայքարում էին իշխանությունների դեմ /տվյալ դեպքում ֆաշիստական և ոչ թե ՀՀԿ-ական/ հանցավոր մեթոդներով / /


Չէի կարդացել էս գրառումը:
Դիվի, գիտես ոնց եմ զզվում, որ մարդուն չհասկանալով նրա անունից խոսում են, երբ որ պարզագույն բաները չընկալելով էսպիսի դատողություններ են արվում:

Ուրեմն շատ կարճ ասեմ, իսկ կհասկանաս, թե չէ, քո անձնական պրոբլեմն ա:
Մշտապես եղել եմ ու կմնամ սահմանադրական պայքարի ջատագովը: Սահմանադրական պայքարի մեջ է մտնում նաև ժողովրդի համընդհանուր ընդվզումը, բայց արկածախնդրությունը ժողովրդի համընդհանուր ընդվզման հետ խառնողները չափազանց շատ են: Ու այ էսքան կարճ բանը եթե հասկանալ ու ընկալել չես կարողանում, ապա ցավում եմ:

----------


## Վիշապ

> … մեր պարագայում սիստեմը ընդունելի է, նույնը և օրենքները, սահմանադրույունը… պրոբլեմը դրանց չկիրառումն է,կաշառակերությունն ու ամենաթողությունն է, այստեղ որևէ գաղափարախոսություն անելիք չունի ու ոնց որ գիտես էս հարցի շուրջ որևէ տարաձայնություն չկա, այ որ հնչակները սկսեն գաղագաղափարական խաղեր տալ ուրեմն պտի միանան կոմունիստներին… Վիշ, ինչ գաղափարախոսություն պետք է որդեգրենք…


Մեֆ ջան, մի անգամ գրեմ եմ կարծիքս, որպեսզի շատ չգրոտեմ, մեջբերեմ հա՞…



> Մեր նոր պետությունը իր կազմավորման օրից սկսած չունեցավ ազգային դոկտրին, բայց մենք իբր թե ազգային պետություն ենք, համենայն դեպս Հայաստանի բնակչության գերակշիռ մասը հայեր են։ Ազգային դոկտրինը ընդհամենը սահմանում է, թե ինչի համար է Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը։ Պետական, հասարակական, ընդհանուր խնդիրները ձևակերպելու համար անհրաժեշտ են սահմանումներ, որոնք ձևավորում են պետության դինամիկ կուրսը։ Այն ինչը սահմանված է մեր Սահմանադրության մեջ ստատիկ է, և զարգացում ապահովել չի կարող, կարող է միայն լճացնել, ինչի ականատեսն ենք հիմա։ Ազգային դոկտրինի հիմքում պետք է ընկած լինի Հայաստանի Հանրապետության քաղաքացու շահերը, անվտանգությունը և զարգացումը։


Դու ԱՄՆ սահմանադրությունը գիտես ախր, տարբերություններն էլ կիմանաս մեր ու ԱՄՆ–ի։ Մեֆ ջան ներիր, սա շատ ջուր քաշող թեմա է, ժամանակս էլ քիչ, խոստանում եմ ծավալվել երբ ժամանակս ների։ Քո գրած շատ բաների հետ համաձայն եմ։ Բայց ես հավատում եմ, որ ժողովդրին ճիշտ ուղղորդելով կարելի է կտրուկ բարձրացնել այդ ժողովդրի որակը և ճիշտ հունի մեջ դնել պետության զարգացումը։  Ու համաձայն եմ նաև, որ միայն գաղափարախոսությունը շատ քիչ է, քաղաքական հզոր կամքի տեր մարդիկ են հարկավոր։

----------


## Բիձա

> Պատճառը մեկն է՝ անտաղանդ իշխանությունները հնարավորություն չեն տվել այդ տաղանդերին երկրում զարգանալու ու երկիրը զարգացնելու, քանի որ անտաղանդ իշխանություններին անհրաժեշտ է հիմար, հնազանդ ու ոչ պահանջկոտ ժողովուրդ։


Թույլ եմ տալիս ինձ միջամտել Քո ու Մեֆի հետաքրքիր բանավեճին:
Քննարկվող հարցերում խոսվում  է գաղափարախոսության,   ժողովրդի ու առաջնորդի  որակների մասին: 
Ես այդ ամենը տեսնում եմ մի փոքր այլ հարթության մեջ: 
Քաղաքականության մեջ կան  3  առաջնային-սկզբունքային էլեմենտներ: 
Դրանք են  
1- Պետությունը
 2- Պետական կառավարման համակարգը 
3- Լիդերը
Ասեմ իմ կարծիքը սրանց մասին և վերջում ի մի բերեմ բոլոր երեքը միասին:
Հարցերը հասկանալու համար նախ պետք է դրանք սահմանել: առաջին հերթին հասկանանք, թե ինչ է պետությունը: 
Պետությունը դա տվյալ տարածքի վրա ինքնորոշված ժողովրդի, ազգի, կամ բնակչության ունեցվածքն է: Անկախ նրանից, թե այդ պետությունը կերտվել է 5000 տարի առաջ, թե երեկ, այն պետք ամեն վայրկյան տեր ունենա: Անկախ ժամանակավոր վայրիվերումներից, երբ պետության տեր են դառնում բռնապետեր, վայրենի դեգեներատներ կամ ժողովրդավարական սկզբունքներով ընտրված իշխանություններ- պետությունը դա ժողովրդական ունեցվածք է: 
Պետությունը հայրենիք չի, ոչ էլ սրբություն է-ՈՒՆԵՑՎԱԾՔ Է: 
Բացի այս ամենը, պետությունը պետք է ժամանակի մեջ ապացուցած լինի իր կենսունակությունը- այսինքն ապացուցված լինի, որ իր տերերը  հաստատակամ են  որպես պետական միավորում գոյատևելու, իրենց համատեղ ունեցվածքը տիրապետելու: 
Այս առումով Հայստանը դեռ չի ապացուցել, որ կայունություն ունի: Ստեղծման օրից ի վեր այն գնում է անկման կորագծով: Այդ կորագիծն անվերջ չի, ամեն վայրկյան կարող է վերջանալ բախումով իրականությանը /ինչպես կործանվող ինքնաթիռը գետնին/ և վերջ պետությանը:
Հաջորդը- Հայաստան կոչված համատիրության արժեթղթերը -/ունեցվածքը, որպես հարստություն/  տրված են մենեջերին- իշխանությանը: Իշխանություն ասածն էլ   ուզուրպացրել են մի քանի հոգի ու ասում են էս ամբողջը  մերն է: 
Թագավորության մեջ  դա այդպես էր, երկրի, պետության, ողջ ունեցվածքի  տերը թագավորն էր: Մեր օրերում էլ, եթե էդ մի քանի հոգին ապացուցեցին, որ իրար պաս տալով կայուն կերպով կվերարտադրվեն ու ՊԵՏՈՒԹՈՒՆՆ ԷԼ ԿԳՈՅԱՏԵՎԻ, ապա միջազգայնորեն էլ վերջնականապես կընդունվի որ Հայաստանը բռնապետական կայուն պետություն է:
Եզրակացություն- Այժմ հայերը Հայաստան- հայրենիքը նույնացնում են  պետության հետ: Դա կոպիտ սխալ է: Հայրենիքը դա վերացական, հոգեբանական, զգացմունքային պատկերացում է, որը չի ընկալվում որպես սեփականություն: Եթե ամեն հայ այդ հայրենիքը նույնացնի սեփականության հետ ու հասկանա, որ գյադեքը իրենցից խլել են իրենց ունեցվածքը, այդ դեպքում նրանց որ սպանես էլ,  5000 դրամով ձայն չեն ծախի: Մեզանում ամեն մեկիս մեջ առանձին առանձին  բացակայում է սեփականատիրոջ զգացումը, դրա համար էլ ասում ենք -լիդեր լինի- գա, մեզ միավորի, հետ առնենք մեր երկիրը սրանց ձեռից: 
ՈՉ- ամեն մեկն ինքնուրույն պետք է հասկանա, որ քրեապետության մեջ սահմանադրությունը չի, որ որոշում է ում ինչքան, այլ զոռբայությունը:  Ամեն մեկը պետք է դառնա գել ու գազան ու իր պատառը փախցնի, դրանից հետո արդեն նոր հնարավոր կլինի խոսել լիդերի ու կառավարման համակարգի մասին: Այլ հարց, որ գտնվի մեկն ու դա քարոզի, ունակություններ ու խարիզմա ունենա, հենց այդ գործն անելու: Այ այդպիսի լիդերի պահանջը կա:
Մինչև այդ, ոչ մի լիդեր էլ չի կարող հաղթահարել իշխանության բեսպրեդելը, կամ կառավարման համակարգի վերափոխումներով, մոդեռնիզացիայով, փոխել վիճակը: Ներկայիս Հայաստանում սահմանադրական իշխանություն ասածը դա ունեցվածքին ֆորմալ տիրություն անելու իրավունքն է- ընդամենը թղթի կտոր է, դրսին ցույց տալու համար: Դա այդպես է ու այդպես էլ կմնա,  որովհետև ունեցվածքին այլ լուրջ տեր կանգնողներ չկան ու չեն երևում: 
Եթե մեկը մտել է քո տունը և քեզ ու ընտանիքիդ անդամներին դանակահարելով-գնդակահարելով թալանում է- ինչ կանես կփորձես դիմադրել- չէ՞: 
Մեզանում դա է արգելված թե հասարակական գիտակցության, և թե սահմանադրության ու օրենքների մակարդակով:  Ասվում է դիմի օրենքին, իշխանություններին- նրանք տեր կկանգնեն քո խնդրին: 
Ամերիկյան հոգեբանության մեջ հակառակն է: Պետությունն ասում է,- պաշտպանիր քո իրավունքները ամեն հնարավոր ձևերով, ոստիկանությունը քեզ չի կարող փրկել ամեն պարագայում: Երեք ամիս առաջ  Տեքսասում 3 անչափահասներ մտել էին  մեկի տուն գողության: Երեքին էլ տերը գնդակահարել էր տեղում, այնուհետ զանգահարել էր ոստիկանություն, թե արեք սրանց դիակները տարեք: Մի վայրկյան անգամ սպանողը չբանտարկվեց, հակառակը գովերգվում էր, որ իր իրավունքներն է պաշտպանել: 
Քանի այսպիսի մոտեցում չի ձևակերպվել մեզանում, Հայաստանը կամ կվերանա որպես պետություն, կամ այսպես էլ կմնա որպես մի քանի հոգու կալվածք:
Հետևաբար, Վիշապ ջան, իմ կարծիքով  հարցը երբեք էլ լիդերին չի հասնելու, որովհետև մինչև հիմա եղած ընդիմադիրները սահմանադրական ասած հեզությունը այնքան խորն են մտցրել մարդկանց ուղեղ, որ ոչ մի սեպով էլ այն չես հանի: Չհաշված, որ պատմական հեզության դոզան էլ զարհուրելի մեծ է: 
Այդ առումով Ռոբը շատ ավելի ազնիվ  լիդեր էր- եկավ ասեց -ես գազան եմ, գազանավարի էլ ղեկավարելու եմ, թե կարող եք, հախիցս եկեք: Այսինքն ասեց- ես արյուն թափող եմ, դե խոսեք իմ դեմ: -Խոսվեց թղթի  կտորով: 
Այսօր էլ, արդեն քսան տարի անց, ասում ես, թե էդ թուղթը թուր չի-թուղթ է, շանս չկա, բայց մարդիկ չեն ուզում հավատալ: Պաշտամունքի մակարդակի է բարձրացվել ու արդեն աղանդավորություն է ստեղծվել դրա շուրջը: 
Այնպես որ, ես այլևս առաջ չեմ թռչում քաղաքական հարցեր քննարկելիս: Լիդերի հարցը երրորդական է:
 Հասարակական մոտեցումը դեպի ազգ, հայրենիք ասածները պետք է փոխվի,  դառնա սեփականատիրոջ վերաբերմունք  առ սեփական ունեցվածք-պետություն: 
Եթե ուզում ես, այն կոչի հասարակության *որպես առանձին-առանիձին պահանջատեր, սեփականատեր, իր իրավունքների համար հոշոտելու պատրաստ  մարդու կերտման գաղափարախոսութուն*:
Ժամանակակից արևմտյան ժողովրդավարության հիմքում հենց այդ, մեր պատկերացրած իբր «դաժան» մարդն է կանգնած: 
Ես այսօր երկու ձեռքով  կողմնակից եմ  ռազբորկեքով սպանող ու սպանվող պուզատիների լակոտների շատացմանը: Հույսս այն  է,  որ  դրանց ընդօրինակելով հասարակ երեխեքն էլ կսովորեն իրենց իրավունքներին տեր կանգնելը ու այն չեն զիջի մյուսներին: Ես արդեն նկատում եմ նման միտումներ ջահելների մոտ:
Աստված տա, Հայաստանը ժամանակ ունենա այդ «վայրենիների», - նոր, առողջ սերնդի  աճեցման համար:

----------

Հայկօ (01.12.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

Առաջին մասի տակ ստորագրում եմ՝ հայրենիքն ու պետությունը սահմանազատելու համար: Բայց դե Ռոբի՝ ազնիվ լիդեր լինելու դրույթը, ինչպես նաև լակոտների ռազբիրատների պաշտամունքը ենթակա են քարկոծման  :Wink: :

----------


## Բիձա

> Առաջին մասի տակ ստորագրում եմ՝ հայրենիքն ու պետությունը սահմանազատելու համար: Բայց դե Ռոբի՝ ազնիվ լիդեր լինելու դրույթը, ինչպես նաև լակոտների ռազբիրատների պաշտամունքը ենթակա են քարկոծման :


Շնորհակալ եմ առաջին մասի դրական գնահատականի համար, բայց նաև պատրաստ եմ քարերին, հիշեցումով, որ Ռոբի մասով ասել եմ "շատ ավելի ազնիվ՛: Այսինքն դա ընդամենը համեմատական սանդղակի վրա արված գնահատական էր: Սանդղակի բացասական ու դրական վերջ ու սկզբի /կամ անվերջության/ տեղը ոչ մեկս չգիտի:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Շնորհակալ եմ առաջին մասի դրական գնահատականի համար, բայց նաև պատրաստ եմ քարերին, հիշեցումով, որ Ռոբի մասով ասել եմ "շատ ավելի ազնիվ՛: Այսինքն դա ընդամենը համեմատական սանդղակի վրա արված գնահատական էր: Սանդղակի բացասական ու դրական վերջ ու սկզբի /կամ անվերջության/ տեղը ոչ մեկս չգիտի:


Է՜... Սենց հետ ենք գալիս էլի էն հին ու ծեծկված «չարյաց փոքրագույնին»: Դարձ ի շրջանս յուր... Չկա նման բան: Ինչ-որ մի երևույթ «չարյաց փոքրագույն» (համեմատաբար ազնիվ) որակելը դեպի այդ երևույթի հետ համակերպումը ու դրա արդարացումը տանող առաջին  քայլն ա:

----------


## Բիձա

> Է՜... Սենց հետ ենք գալիս էլի էն հին ու ծեծկված «չարյաց փոքրագույնին»: Դարձ ի շրջանս յուր... Չկա նման բան: Ինչ-որ մի երևույթ «չարյաց փոքրագույն» (համեմատաբար ազնիվ) որակելը դեպի այդ երևույթի հետ համակերպումը ու դրա արդարացումը տանող առաջին  քայլն ա:


"Չարյաց փոքրագույնը" դա կրավորական, հարմարվելու, դիմացինի դեմը կզելու հոգեբանությունն է, որը ընդունում է հասարակությունը կամ կոնկրետ մարդը : 
Իմ ռոբին տրված բնութագրում և հետագա տեքստում ես ոչ թե նման վերաբերմունքի մասին եմ խոսել, այլ հակառակը- ամեն մեկի չհարմարվելու, ակտիվորեն դիմադրելու մասին է եղել խոսքը:

----------


## Հայկօ

Չէ, քեզ մոտ արդարացնելու թաքնված միտում կար: Համոզված եմ, որ ոչ միտումնավոր, բայց այ էս




> Այդ առումով Ռոբը շատ ավելի ազնիվ լիդեր էր- եկավ ասեց -ես գազան եմ, գազանավարի էլ ղեկավարելու եմ, թե կարող եք, հախիցս եկեք: Այսինքն ասեց- ես արյուն թափող եմ, դե խոսեք իմ դեմ: -Խոսվեց թղթի կտորով:


տողերում ես էն տպավորությունը ստացա, որ փորձ էր արվում համատարած վատի մեջ լավի հատիկ գտնելու, օբյեկտիվ վատի մեջ սուբյեկտիվ լավը տեսնելու: Ամեն դեպքում՝ «ազնիվ» բառն իմ համար դրական բնորոշիչ ա: 

Բայց դե էս անպտուղ քննարկում ա, արդյունքում նույն բանն ենք ասելու, նենց որ՝ ես՝ փաս  :Smile: :

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եթե մեկը մտել է քո տունը և քեզ ու ընտանիքիդ անդամներին դանակահարելով-գնդակահարելով թալանում է- ինչ կանես կփորձես դիմադրել- չէ՞:
> Մեզանում դա է արգելված թե հասարակական գիտակցության, և թե սահմանադրության ու օրենքների մակարդակով: Ասվում է դիմի օրենքին, իշխանություններին- նրանք տեր կկանգնեն քո խնդրին:


Հասարակական գիտակցության մակարդակով հնարավոր է որ արգելված է, բայց հաստատ ոչ օրենքների մակարդակով, քանի որ դա դեմ կլիներ ցանկացած տռրամաբանության: Մարդը ւոնի ինքնապաշտպանության իրավունք, ու դա նախատեսված է քաղաքացիական օրենսգրքով:



> Հոդված 16. 	Քաղաքացիական իրավունքների ինքնապաշտպանությունը
> 
> 
> 
> Անձն ունի օրենքով չարգելված բոլոր եղանակներով իր քաղաքացիական իրավունքների ինքնապաշտպանության իրավունք:
> 
> Ինքնապաշտպանության եղանակները պետք է համաչափ լինեն խախտմանը և դուրս չգան խափանման համար անհրաժեշտ գործողությունների սահմաններից:


Խախտմանը համաչափությունը ենթադրում է, որ եթե տունդ մտել են զենքով ու ուզում են գողություն անել, ուրեմն դու էլ կարող ես ձեռիդ տակի խոհանոցային դանակով վնասազերծել մտնողին, եթե գրանցված զենքի այլ միջոց չունես:

Քրեական օրենսգիրքն էլ, նման դեպքերում նախատեսում է, որ 



> Հոդված 31.
> 	Առանց մեղքի վնաս պատճառելը
> 
> 
> 2. Արարքը համարվում է առանց մեղքի կատարված նաև այն դեպքում, եթե անձը նախատեսել է իր գործողության (անգործության)՝ հանրության համար վտանգավոր հետևանքների առաջացման հնարավորությունը, չի ցանկացել դրանց առաջացումը, բայց ծայրահեղ պայմաններին կամ նյարդահոգեկան ծանրաբեռնվածությանն իր հոգեֆիզիոլոգիական հատկությունների անհամապատասխանության հետևանքով չէր կարող կանխել դրանց առաջացումը:


Սկզբունքորեն, եթե տունդ մտնում են, որ վտանգ ա սպառնում ընտանիքիդ անդամներին, հաստատ դա դիտարկվում է որպես ծայրահեղ պայման, ու կարաս նենց նյարդահոգեկան ծանրաբեռնվածության հասնենս, որ տաս մտնողի գլուխ-մլուխը բացես, ու չես դատվի: 

Բայց էս ամեն ինչը օրենքով: Իսկ իրականում ամեն ինչ կախված է նրանից, թե ոնց լեզու կգտնես սկզբում քննությունը վարողների հետ, իսկ հետո դատավորի հետ  :LOL: 

Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ, Բիձայի գրածների հետ համաձայն եմ ամբողջությամբ, ու նույնիսկ ՌՔ մասով գրվածի հետ: Եթե դատենք ըստ արդյունքի, իրոք տեղեն ազնվորեն ասեց, տեսականորեն հիմնավորեց ու պրակտիկորեն իրականացրեց ասածն ու տեսականորեն հիմնավորածը, ու հիմա էլ մեջը կուտկված էներգիան թափում ա Աֆրիկայի անասունների վրա որս անելով: Ռոբի վարքագիծը չի փոխվում, փոխվում են միայն կիրառկման օբյեկտը - մեկ ՀՀ քաղաքացիներն են, մեկ աֆրիկյան սավանայի գոմեշները:

----------

Բիձա (03.12.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Այդ առումով Ռոբը շատ ավելի ազնիվ լիդեր էր- եկավ ասեց -ես գազան եմ, գազանավարի էլ ղեկավարելու եմ, թե կարող եք, հախիցս եկեք: Այսինքն ասեց- ես արյուն թափող եմ, դե խոսեք իմ դեմ: -Խոսվեց թղթի կտորով:


էս որ Ռոբի մասին ես ասում չլինի Ռոբին Հուդի? :LOL: 
Ինքը գալուց իրոք բարբաջեց, բայց ոչ դա...Կիսամաչկոտ, կիսանեղացած, կիսավախեցած, կիսատ պռատ ասեց որ ալբանացի ա, ու անգիտկցաբար վիրավորեց ալբանացինների ազգային արժանապատվությունը: 
Ինչ ազնվություն? Քոչարյանը որպես տղամարդ գոմերոս էր որպես քաղ գործիչ իքիբիր...Մի էլի իմաստազրկեք բառերը էտ Դաշբուլախի պատերի տակ  ցռտվածի վրա...
Գազան? :LOL:  Էս կասեի հավատարիմ շուն պառոդան էլ Պուծիկ կամ Պուծել...

----------

Հայկօ (03.12.2009), Տրիբուն (04.12.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

Տրիբուն ախպեր,
Ինձ թվում է ավելի ճիշտ կլինի Բիձու ասածների համար քաղաքացիականի փոխարեն քրեական օրենսգրքից մեջ բերել  :Wink: 




> ՀՈԴՎԱԾ 42. ԱՆՀՐԱԺԵՇՏ ՊԱՇՏՊԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ
> 
> 1. Հանցագործություն չի համարվում այն գործողությունը, որը կատարվել է անհրաժեշտ պաշտպանության վիճակում, այսինքն` պաշտպանվողի կամ մեկ այլ անձի կյանքը, առողջությունը եւ իրավունքները, հասարակության կամ պետության շահերը հանրության համար վտանգավոր ոտնձգությունից կամ դրա իրական սպառնալիքից` ոտնձգություն կատարողին վնաս պատճառելու միջոցով պաշտպանելիս, եթե թույլ չի տրվել անհրաժեշտ պաշտպանության սահմանազանցում:
> 2. Անձի կյանքի համար վտանգավոր բռնության կամ այդպիսի բռնության իրական սպառնալիքով զուգորդված ոտնձգությունից պաշտպանվելիս կարող է պատճառվել ցանկացած վնաս, այդ թվում` մահ:
> 3. Անհրաժեշտ պաշտպանության իրավունքն անձին է պատկանում` անկախ ոտնձգությունից խուսափելու կամ այլ անձանց կամ պետական մարմինների օգնությանը դիմելու հնարավորությունից, ինչպես նաեւ անկախ անձի մասնագիտական կամ այլ հատուկ պատրաստվածությունից եւ պաշտոնեական դիրքից:
> 4. Անհրաժեշտ պաշտպանության սահմանազանցում են համարվում դիտավորյալ այն գործողությունները, որոնք, պաշտպանվողի համար ակնհայտ, չեն համապատասխանում
>  ոտնձգության բնույթին եւ վտանգավորությանը:
> Անհրաժեշտ պաշտպանության սահմանազանցմամբ արարքը հանցագործություն է, եթե հատկապես նախատեսված է սույն օրենսգրքի հատուկ մասով:
> 5. Անհրաժեշտ պաշտպանության սահմանազանցում չի համարվում եւ քրեական պատասխանատվության չի հանգեցնում զենքի կամ ցանկացած այլ միջոցների կամ առարկաների գործադրումը զինված անձի հարձակումից կամ անձանց խմբի հարձակումից պաշտպանվելու համար, ինչպես նաեւ ապօրինաբար եւ բռնությամբ բնակարան կամ այլ շինություն ներխուժելը կանխելու համար` անկախ ոտնձգողին պատճառած վնասի ծանրությունից:


Այնպես որ գիտակցությունը չգիտեմ, օրենքների մակարդակով պաշտպանվելը թույլատրվում է։ Կարող ես վտանգավոր հանցագործի գլուխը ցխել ունեցած միջոցներով, նոր ոստիկանությանը տեղյակ պահել։

----------

Տրիբուն (04.12.2009)

----------


## Բիձա

> էս որ Ռոբի մասին ես ասում չլինի Ռոբին Հուդի?
> Ինքը գալուց իրոք բարբաջեց, բայց ոչ դա...Կիսամաչկոտ, կիսանեղացած, կիսավախեցած, կիսատ պռատ ասեց որ ալբանացի ա, ու անգիտկցաբար վիրավորեց ալբանացինների ազգային արժանապատվությունը: 
> Ինչ ազնվություն? Քոչարյանը որպես տղամարդ գոմերոս էր որպես քաղ գործիչ *իքիբիր.*..Մի էլի իմաստազրկեք բառերը էտ Դաշբուլախի պատերի տակ  ցռտվածի վրա...
> Գազան? Էս կասեի հավատարիմ շուն պառոդան էլ Պուծիկ կամ *Պուծել*...


Rammer ջան, անեծքի տեսքով ես բնութագրական տվել: 
Բայց եթե քո տրամաբանությամբ մի քայլ էլ անես տհաճ բան կստացվի- կստացվի, որ մի ամբողջ ազգ էդ "իքիբիր պուծելի" թաթի տակ տակ արդեն 10 տարի է թփրտում է: *Լավ չի*:
Քո գրածը իմ գրածից մի 10 գլուխ ավելի վիրավորական է մեզ համար:

----------


## Բիձա

> Տրիբուն ախպեր,
> Ինձ թվում է ավելի ճիշտ կլինի Բիձու ասածների համար քաղաքացիականի փոխարեն քրեական օրենսգրքից մեջ բերել 
> 
> 
> Այնպես որ գիտակցությունը չգիտեմ, օրենքների մակարդակով պաշտպանվելը թույլատրվում է։ Կարող ես վտանգավոր հանցագործի գլուխը ցխել ունեցած միջոցներով, նոր ոստիկանությանը տեղյակ պահել։


Մի քիչ դժվար է հավատալ, թե Հայաստանում որևէ օրենսգիրք է գործում: Միակ օրենսգիրքը դա կաշառքն է, ու կրիշը: Բանտերում բազմաթիվ են այնպիսիները, որոնք տուժածներ են, բայց նստած են որպես հանցագործ: 
Ես չէի քննարկել   ինքնապաշտպանության հարցը-ես խոսում էի ունեցվածքի պաշտպանության նպատակով կատարված սպանության մասին: —եթե գողը մտել է քո տուն և թալանում է , ամերիկյան օրենքները թույլ են տալիս քո սեփական տարածքում գործել ըստ քո հայեցողության: 
 Չեմ կարծում, թե Հայաստանում երբևէ սեփականության պաշտպանության նպատակով մարդ սպանողը  չկալանվի ու չդատվի: Կնստացնեն ու հետո, եթե կարողացավ լեզու գտնել, որպես ինքնապաշտպանության նպատակով անզգույշ դիմադրությամբ պատճառած մահ- մի գուցե թեթև ժամկետով պայմանական ազատվի: 
Ես տեղյակ չեմ, որ հայկական որևէ օրենքով ունեցվածքի պաշտպանությունը թույլ է տալիս մարդ սպանել և լրիվ արդարացվել:

----------


## Rammer

> Rammer ջան, անեծքի տեսքով ես բնութագրական տվել: 
> Բայց եթե քո տրամաբանությամբ մի քայլ էլ անես տհաճ բան կստացվի- կստացվի, որ մի ամբողջ ազգ էդ "իքիբիր պուծելի" թաթի տակ տակ արդեն 10 տարի է թփրտում է: *Լավ չի*:
> Քո գրածը իմ գրածից մի 10 գլուխ ավելի վիրավորական է մեզ համար:


Ապեր ոչ թե լավ չի այլ ամոթ ա, խայտառակություն ա, և իրոք վիրավորական...բայց հասկացող և իրականությունը ընկալող մարդկանց համար: Իսկ ուղեղի տեղը շաուրմա ունեցող, կյանքը շնչավոր ունիտազի պես անկացնողի համար վաբշե կափարիչին չի...
Հրազդանում պատգամավորական ընտրություններ են գիտենք. Էլի բաժանում են ու էլի ուզողները հերթին են: Բարեկամ ունենք ընդեղ ասում ա ընենց լավա ուսման վարձի մի մասը տալիս են...Ինչ անես? Ինչ ասես...Զենքս վեկալեմ գնամ կռիս սատկսն եմ:

----------

Kuk (04.12.2009), Տրիբուն (04.12.2009)

----------


## Askalaf

> Հ
> Սկզբունքորեն, եթե տունդ մտնում են, որ վտանգ ա սպառնում ընտանիքիդ անդամներին, հաստատ դա դիտարկվում է որպես ծայրահեղ պայման, ու կարաս նենց նյարդահոգեկան ծանրաբեռնվածության հասնենս, որ տաս մտնողի գլուխ-մլուխը բացես, ու չես դատվի: 
> ------
> Բայց էս ամեն ինչը օրենքով: Իսկ իրականում ամեն ինչ կախված է նրանից, թե ոնց լեզու կգտնես սկզբում քննությունը վարողների հետ, իսկ հետո դատավորի հետ


ՀԱՐՑ։
Լավ բա ո՞նց անենք, որ քննություն վարողը անկողմնակալ լինի, իսկ դատավորը արդար դատի։
Ո՞նց։ 
ՊԱՏԱՍԽԱՆ։
Միայն իշխանափոխությունը չի փրկի, պետք է ազատ լինեն մամուլն ու հեռուստատեսությունը, որոնց էլ վերապահված է չորրորդ իշխանության գործառույթը։ 




> Էս առիթով մի դեպք պատմեմ (էս դեպքը էլի մի տեղ գրել եմ, չեմ հիշում)։
> Մի անգամ Ժեչպոսպոլիտա Պոլսկայի (Լեհաստանի Հանրապետության) նախագահը աշխատանքի չէր *ներկայացել*, մամուլի խոսնակն էլ չգիտեմ թե ինչ էր բստրել ասել լրագրողներին։
> Բայց դե սրանք հո տենց կուտը ուտողը չէին, քանդեցին, քրքրեցին, իմացան որ խեղճ մարդը նախորդ օրը յեսիմինչ էր կերել ու գազեր ուներ։ Ու էդ թեման սկսեցին TV-ով քննարկել 
> Այսինքն, թե խի չի բժշկի դիմել, որ բյուլետին հանի, որ իրանք խի պիտի վճարեն հարկերը, իսկ մարդամեկը երբ ուզի գնա գործի երբ ուզի չգնա etc...
> 
> Մի ուրիշ դեպք։
> Էլի  Ժեչպոսպոլիտա Պոլսկայից. ուրեմն նախարարներից մեկը արձակուրդի ժամանակ ախռանայով ու ծառայողական մեքենայով յեսիմուր էր գնացել...
> Էս որ իմացան ժուռնալիստները, սրան «հանեցին տռաս», թե բա ինչիա մեր փողերով առած ավտոն իրա սեփական կարիքների համար քշել, հետն էլ խեղճ ախռաննիկներին արձակուրդից զրկել։


Ճիշտա, նախկին կոմունիստական երկիրա, բայց էդ առումով էնքան ա առաջադիմել, որ մենակ նախանձում եմ։

----------


## Հայկօ

> Rammer ջան, անեծքի տեսքով ես բնութագրական տվել: 
> Բայց եթե քո տրամաբանությամբ մի քայլ էլ անես տհաճ բան կստացվի- կստացվի, որ մի ամբողջ ազգ էդ "իքիբիր պուծելի" թաթի տակ տակ արդեն 10 տարի է թփրտում է: *Լավ չի*:
> Քո գրածը իմ գրածից մի 10 գլուխ ավելի վիրավորական է մեզ համար:


Ինչի դու դեռ հավատում էի՞ր արիականության ու հազարամյա թատրոնի մասին հեքիաթներին: Բա է՛ս ենք: Էս չլինեինք, սենց չէինք լինի: Հա՜, հինավու՜րց երկիր ենք, հա՜, հի՜ն ազգ ենք... Էնքան հին ազգ ենք, որ արդեն *փտել ենք*  :Angry2: :

Բիձա ջան, ինչ ճիշտ ա՝ ճիշտ ա. Քոչը մանրախնդիր, քինոտ ու հենց «իքիբիր» մարդ էր: Ինչը չէր խանգարում, որ արնախում գազան լիներ: Որտև փառապանծ հայ ազգը թույլ էր տալիս, նույնիսկ հիանում էր: «Պապլավոկի» հայտնի դեպքից հետո գիտե՞ս քանի՜ քանի հիացական, գովեստալից կարծիքներ եմ լսել... «Հա բա լավ ա արել, ճիշտ ա արել, կարգին ՏՂԱ ա, կարում ա՝ անում ա, քիչ ա անում»: Տղայական մանրախնդիր մակարդակի, «ուչաստկովիի» կատեգորիայի երևույթից ուրիշ ի՞նչ էիր սպասում: Ժողովրդավարության ու մարդկային ազատության հիմնարար դրույթների ծայրեծայր ըմբռնու՞մ:

Ոչխարների հոտին միշտ կազյոլն ա առաջնորդում: Մարդիկ էդ էին ու էդ էն, ու իրենց լիդերներն էլ էդ պիտի լինեն: Ստեղ են ասել՝ լեռը երկնեց ու ծնեց մի մուկ: Հենա՝ Մուկը քեզ օրինակ: Էսօրվա իդեալական հայի բյուրեղ օրինակ ա: Ու հարյուրից իննսունինը ձգտում են տենց մեծատառով մուկ լինեն:

Նախևառաջ մարդկա՛նց ա պետք փոխել: Մարդի՛կ պիտի փոխվեն: Դու մի ժամանակ գրում էիր, որ գառասկոպով մլիցեքի դեմ հարկավոր ա պայքարել ամոթանքով: Շատ անիրատեսական, ծայրահեղացված միտք ա, բայց գաղափարը ինքնին սխալ չի: Սխալ չի էն իմաստով, որ ինչ-որ գլոբալ բան փոխելու համար հարկավոր ա հատ-հատ փոխել էդ գլոբալի բոլոր բաղկացուցիչ մասերը: Ֆրանսիացի լուսավորիչները հիմար չէին, որ իրենց միակ ու մեծ հույսը կապում էին ժողովրդի կրթության՝ լուսավորության հետ: Մարդը պիտի գոնե իմանա, թե ինչ ա ազատությունը, որ պայքարի էդ ազատության համար: Մարդը պիտի գոնե հասկանա «իրավունք» բառի իմաստը, որ կարողանա իր իրավունքները պաշտպանել: Իսկ հիմա՞ ինչ ունենք: Մարդկանց եսիմքանի տոկոսը «ժողովրդավարություն» բառը տասը փորձից չի կարողանա ճիշտ արտասանել, թերթը դառել ա անձնական հիգիենայի ատրիբուտ, ժուռնալիստը՝ ծաղր, միտինգավորը՝ կայֆավատի թեմա, ու դու հլը ուզում ես, որ էդ ամբոխը պայքարի, ասնեք, խոսքի ազատության համա՞ր: Խոսել ա պետք, բացատրել, հասկացնել, ցույց տալ, ՑՈՒՅՑ ՏԱԼ, որտև քոռ են էսօր սաղ, կամ քոռացված: Դրած խոզերի առաջ մարգարիտներ են շաղ տալիս. ու՞մ տանձին ա:

Էսօրվա չափանիշը փողն ա, դուխավիկությունը, բիթիությունն ու «լավտղայությունը», պարզ ա, որ էդ արժեհամակարգի վրա հիմնվող ամբոխի շեֆը պիտի լինի ամենաբիթին ու ամենադուխավիկը: Ու ինքը փաթթած կունենա Մարդու Իրավունքների Դեկլարացիայից բռնած մինչև սովից մեռնող Վարդուշ տատի: Իսկ արժեհամակարգ փոխելը անհնարինության աստիճան դժվար բան ա, ու պիտի բոլորի ու յուրաքանչյուրի գործը լինի: Ու դրա համար էդ բոլորն ու յուրաքանչյուրը պիտի նախ հասկանան, գիտակցեն, տեսնեն, պիտի խառնամբոխից դառնան ազգ ու ազգից՝ քաղաքացիներ, պիտի ամեն մեկը իրենից ավելի լավ երեխա մեծացնի... Պիտի... Ու սենց հազար հատ պիտիներ:

*Ստեղ* մի ժամանակ մի քիչ գրել եմ վիշապաքաղ հայ ազգիս մասին:

----------

Rammer (03.12.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Ինչի դու դեռ հավատում էի՞ր արիականության ու հազարամյա թատրոնի մասին հեքիաթներին: Բա է՛ս ենք: Էս չլինեինք, սենց չէինք լինի: Հա՜, հինավու՜րց երկիր ենք, հա՜, հի՜ն ազգ ենք... Էնքան հին ազգ ենք, որ արդեն *փտել ենք* :
> 
> Բիձա ջան, ինչ ճիշտ ա՝ ճիշտ ա. Քոչը մանրախնդիր, քինոտ ու հենց «իքիբիր» մարդ էր: Ինչը չէր խանգարում, որ արնախում գազան լիներ: Որտև փառապանծ հայ ազգը թույլ էր տալիս, նույնիսկ հիանում էր: «Պապլավոկի» հայտնի դեպքից հետո գիտե՞ս քանի՜ քանի հիացական, գովեստալից կարծիքներ եմ լսել... «Հա բա լավ ա արել, ճիշտ ա արել, կարգին ՏՂԱ ա, կարում ա՝ անում ա, քիչ ա անում»: Տղայական մանրախնդիր մակարդակի, «ուչաստկովիի» կատեգորիայի երևույթից ուրիշ ի՞նչ էիր սպասում: Ժողովրդավարության ու մարդկային ազատության հիմնարար դրույթների ծայրեծայր ըմբռնու՞մ:
> 
> Ոչխարների հոտին միշտ կազյոլն ա առաջնորդում: Մարդիկ էդ էին ու էդ էն, ու իրենց լիդերներն էլ էդ պիտի լինեն: Ստեղ են ասել՝ լեռը երկնեց ու ծնեց մի մուկ: Հենա՝ Մուկը քեզ օրինակ: Էսօրվա իդեալական հայի բյուրեղ օրինակ ա: Ու հարյուրից իննսունինը ձգտում են տենց մեծատառով մուկ լինեն:
> 
> Նախևառաջ մարդկա՛նց ա պետք փոխել: Մարդի՛կ պիտի փոխվեն: Դու մի ժամանակ գրում էիր, որ գառասկոպով մլիցեքի դեմ հարկավոր ա պայքարել ամոթանքով: Շատ անիրատեսական, ծայրահեղացված միտք ա, բայց գաղափարը ինքնին սխալ չի: Սխալ չի էն իմաստով, որ ինչ-որ գլոբալ բան փոխելու համար հարկավոր ա հատ-հատ փոխել էդ գլոբալի բոլոր բաղկացուցիչ մասերը: Ֆրանսիացի լուսավորիչները հիմար չէին, որ իրենց միակ ու մեծ հույսը կապում էին ժողովրդի կրթության՝ լուսավորության հետ: Մարդը պիտի գոնե իմանա, թե ինչ ա ազատությունը, որ պայքարի էդ ազատության համար: Մարդը պիտի գոնե հասկանա «իրավունք» բառի իմաստը, որ կարողանա իր իրավունքները պաշտպանել: Իսկ հիմա՞ ինչ ունենք: Մարդկանց եսիմքանի տոկոսը «ժողովրդավարություն» բառը տասը փորձից չի կարողանա ճիշտ արտասանել, թերթը դառել ա անձնական հիգիենայի ատրիբուտ, ժուռնալիստը՝ ծաղր, միտինգավորը՝ կայֆավատի թեմա, ու դու հլը ուզում ես, որ էդ ամբոխը պայքարի, ասնեք, խոսքի ազատության համա՞ր: Խոսել ա պետք, բացատրել, հասկացնել, ցույց տալ, ՑՈՒՅՑ ՏԱԼ, որտև քոռ են էսօր սաղ, կամ քոռացված: Դրած խոզերի առաջ մարգարիտներ են շաղ տալիս. ու՞մ տանձին ա:
> 
> Էսօրվա չափանիշը փողն ա, դուխավիկությունը, բիթիությունն ու «լավտղայությունը», պարզ ա, որ էդ արժեհամակարգի վրա հիմնվող ամբոխի շեֆը պիտի լինի ամենաբիթին ու ամենադուխավիկը: Ու ինքը փաթթած կունենա Մարդու Իրավունքների Դեկլարացիայից բռնած մինչև սովից մեռնող Վարդուշ տատի: Իսկ արժեհամակարգ փոխելը անհնարինության աստիճան դժվար բան ա, ու պիտի բոլորի ու յուրաքանչյուրի գործը լինի: Ու դրա համար էդ բոլորն ու յուրաքանչյուրը պիտի նախ հասկանան, գիտակցեն, տեսնեն, պիտի խառնամբոխից դառնան ազգ ու ազգից՝ քաղաքացիներ, պիտի ամեն մեկը իրենից ավելի լավ երեխա մեծացնի... Պիտի... Ու սենց հազար հատ պիտիներ:
> ...


Չէ իմ հազարագանձ ընգեր սխալ ես...Բոլոր դժբախտությունների ու սխալնների պատճառը Լևոնն ա: Էսօր որ ես աղեստմոքսային համակարգի հետ խնդիր ունեմ էլի ինքն ա մեղավոր: Ինչի երեկ չզանգեց որ ասի այ տղա քիչ կառալյոկ կեր :LOL: ...Թե չէ ազգ, քաղաքացի...

----------


## Բիձա

> Ինչի դու դեռ հավատում էի՞ր արիականության ու հազարամյա թատրոնի մասին հեքիաթներին: Բա է՛ս ենք: Էս չլինեինք, սենց չէինք լինի: Հա՜, հինավու՜րց երկիր ենք, հա՜, հի՜ն ազգ ենք... Էնքան հին ազգ ենք, որ արդեն *փտել ենք* :
> 
> Բիձա ջան, ինչ ճիշտ ա՝ ճիշտ ա. Քոչը մանրախնդիր, քինոտ ու հենց «իքիբիր» մարդ էր: Ինչը չէր խանգարում, որ արնախում գազան լիներ: Որտև փառապանծ հայ ազգը թույլ էր տալիս, նույնիսկ հիանում էր: «Պապլավոկի» հայտնի դեպքից հետո գիտե՞ս քանի՜ քանի հիացական, գովեստալից կարծիքներ եմ լսել... «Հա բա լավ ա արել, ճիշտ ա արել, կարգին ՏՂԱ ա, կարում ա՝ անում ա, քիչ ա անում»: Տղայական մանրախնդիր մակարդակի, «ուչաստկովիի» կատեգորիայի երևույթից ուրիշ ի՞նչ էիր սպասում: Ժողովրդավարության ու մարդկային ազատության հիմնարար դրույթների ծայրեծայր ըմբռնու՞մ:
> 
> Ոչխարների հոտին միշտ կազյոլն ա առաջնորդում: Մարդիկ էդ էին ու էդ էն, ու իրենց լիդերներն էլ էդ պիտի լինեն: Ստեղ են ասել՝ լեռը երկնեց ու ծնեց մի մուկ: Հենա՝ Մուկը քեզ օրինակ: Էսօրվա իդեալական հայի բյուրեղ օրինակ ա: Ու հարյուրից իննսունինը ձգտում են տենց մեծատառով մուկ լինեն:
> 
> Նախևառաջ մարդկա՛նց ա պետք փոխել: Մարդի՛կ պիտի փոխվեն: Դու մի ժամանակ գրում էիր, որ գառասկոպով մլիցեքի դեմ հարկավոր ա պայքարել ամոթանքով: Շատ անիրատեսական, ծայրահեղացված միտք ա, բայց գաղափարը ինքնին սխալ չի: Սխալ չի էն իմաստով, որ ինչ-որ գլոբալ բան փոխելու համար հարկավոր ա հատ-հատ փոխել էդ գլոբալի բոլոր բաղկացուցիչ մասերը: Ֆրանսիացի լուսավորիչները հիմար չէին, որ իրենց միակ ու մեծ հույսը կապում էին ժողովրդի կրթության՝ լուսավորության հետ: Մարդը պիտի գոնե իմանա, թե ինչ ա ազատությունը, որ պայքարի էդ ազատության համար: Մարդը պիտի գոնե հասկանա «իրավունք» բառի իմաստը, որ կարողանա իր իրավունքները պաշտպանել: Իսկ հիմա՞ ինչ ունենք: Մարդկանց եսիմքանի տոկոսը «ժողովրդավարություն» բառը տասը փորձից չի կարողանա ճիշտ արտասանել, թերթը դառել ա անձնական հիգիենայի ատրիբուտ, ժուռնալիստը՝ ծաղր, միտինգավորը՝ կայֆավատի թեմա, ու դու հլը ուզում ես, որ էդ ամբոխը պայքարի, ասնեք, խոսքի ազատության համա՞ր: Խոսել ա պետք, բացատրել, հասկացնել, ցույց տալ, ՑՈՒՅՑ ՏԱԼ, որտև քոռ են էսօր սաղ, կամ քոռացված: Դրած խոզերի առաջ մարգարիտներ են շաղ տալիս. ու՞մ տանձին ա:
> 
> Էսօրվա չափանիշը փողն ա, դուխավիկությունը, բիթիությունն ու «լավտղայությունը», պարզ ա, որ էդ արժեհամակարգի վրա հիմնվող ամբոխի շեֆը պիտի լինի ամենաբիթին ու ամենադուխավիկը: Ու ինքը փաթթած կունենա Մարդու Իրավունքների Դեկլարացիայից բռնած մինչև սովից մեռնող Վարդուշ տատի: Իսկ արժեհամակարգ փոխելը անհնարինության աստիճան դժվար բան ա, ու պիտի բոլորի ու յուրաքանչյուրի գործը լինի: Ու դրա համար էդ բոլորն ու յուրաքանչյուրը պիտի նախ հասկանան, գիտակցեն, տեսնեն, պիտի խառնամբոխից դառնան ազգ ու ազգից՝ քաղաքացիներ, պիտի ամեն մեկը իրենից ավելի լավ երեխա մեծացնի... Պիտի... Ու սենց հազար հատ պիտիներ:
> ...


Հայկօ յան, արի շարունակենք "քաղաքական քննարկումներ թեմայից դուրս" բաժնում: Զգում եմ, որ մոդերը հեսա  կտուգանի ու փօստ-երն էլ կջնջի որպես անկապ:

----------


## Elmo

> Հայկօ յան, արի շարունակենք "քաղաքական քննարկումներ թեմայից դուրս" բաժնում: Զգում եմ, որ մոդերը հեսա  կտուգանի ու փօստ-երն էլ կջնջի որպես անկապ:


Մոդերը մի քիչ զբաղված ա, ու չի հասցրել կարդա, բայց ուզում էի ասել, որ ցանկացած դեպքում փոստ ջնջելը ծայրահեղ մեթոդ ա: Հիմնականում տեղափոխում ենք համապատասխան բաժին:

Համենայն դեպս մի հատ մոդերատորական գրեմ, որ թեմայից դուրս չգաք, մինչև ժամանակ կգտնեմ, կկարդամ:

*Մոդերատորական: Մնացեք թեմայի շրջանակներում:*

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ՀԱՐՑ։
> Լավ բա ո՞նց անենք, որ քննություն վարողը անկողմնակալ լինի, իսկ դատավորը արդար դատի։
> Ո՞նց։
> ՊԱՏԱՍԽԱՆ։
> Միայն իշխանափոխությունը չի փրկի, պետք է ազատ լինեն մամուլն ու հեռուստատեսությունը, որոնց էլ վերապահված է չորրորդ իշխանության գործառույթը։


Բայց որ լինի ազատ մամուլ ու հեռուստատեսություն, պիտի լինի իշխանափոխություն: Ոցն ես պատեկարցնում, որ բաշիբոզուկների իշխանության պայմաններում, առանց իրանց փոխելու, կարող ա հանկարծ ազատ մամուլ ու հեռուստատեսություն ծնվի ??

----------


## ministr

> *Նոր դավադրությո՞ւն
> *
>   Անկախ Հայաստանի պատմության ողջ ընթացքում ընդդիմության հիմնական պահանջն է եղել անհապաղ իշխանափոխությունը: Եվ, կարելի է ասել, սկսած առնվազն 96 թվականից՝ այդ պահանջը միանգամայն արդարացված էր: Ընդդիմությունն ասում էր (եւ ասում է). եթե Հայաստանում իշխանությունը ձեւավորվի արդար ընտրությունների միջոցով, ապա այդ իշխանությունը զգալիորեն ավելի լայն հնարավորություն կունենա լուծելու ներքին, առաջին հերթին՝ սոցիալ-տնտեսական խնդիրները, ինչպես նաեւ դիմագրավելու արտաքին մարտահրավերները: Միանգամայն ճիշտ դիտարկում է: Իսկ դրա համար պետք է, արդարացիորեն նշում է եւ շարունակում է նշել ընդդիմությունը, որ այս նախագահը հրաժարական տա, այս խորհրդարանը լուծարվի, որից հետո այդ ինստիտուտները կձեւավորվեն ժողովրդի կամքով: Ո՞ր խելամիտ մարդը կարող է դրա հետ համաձայն չլինել: Դա մոտավորապես նույնն է, որ ես ասեմ. «Ցանկանում եմ, որ Եվրոպայի առաջնության այս ընտրական փուլում Հայաստանի ֆուտբոլի հավաքականը լավ մարզվի, արդյունավետ խաղ ցույց տա, հաղթի իր բոլոր մրցակիցներին, դուրս գա եզրափակիչ եւ 2012 թվականին դառնա Եվրոպայի չեմպիոն»: Կա՞ Հայաստանում մի մարդ, որը դրան դեմ է:
> Խնդիրն այն է, սակայն, որ միանգամայն բանական առաջարկները կամ ցանկությունները հակասության մեջ են մտնում դառը իրականության հետ: Եկեք զուտ տեսականորեն ենթադրենք, որ Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը փողոց է դուրս բերում մարդկանց հսկայական մի բազմություն, որը շատ բարձր է վանկարկում ընդդիմության կարգախոսները՝ այնքան բարձր, որ նախագահն այդ գոռոցներից վախենում է եւ հրաժարական է տալիս: Դրան հաջորդող իրադարձությունները ավելի քան կանխատեսելի են: Այդ ենթադրյալ հրաժարականից անմիջապես հետո նրանք, ում ձեռքին են լինելու ուժային լծակները, օլիգարխներն իրենց բանդաներով եւ փողերով, ինչպես նաեւ թաղապետերին ու գյուղապետերին ենթակա «քուչի խուժանը», հենց նրանք էլ կկեղծեն ընտրությունները՝ իրենց օգտին: Եթե այդ պահին հիշյալ լծակները լինեն Կոնգրեսի ձեռքում, դա կանի Կոնգրեսը: Եվ թող չասեն, որ նրանք նման բանի ընդունակ չեն՝ «պատմական փորձը» այլ բան է ցույց տալիս: Այսինքն՝ ընդդիմությունը իրավացի է (եւ նախկինում էլ էր իրավացի)՝ ասելով, որ երկիրը ճգնաժամից կարող է դուրս բերել միայն լեգիտիմ իշխանությունը: Պարզապես պետք է հաշվի առնել, որ նման իշխանություն ձեւավորելու մեխանիզմ Հայաստանում գոյություն չունի:
> Բայց նախագահի հրաժարականը կամ խորհրդարանի լուծարումը հեղափոխական զանգվածների ճնշման տակ ինքնին քիչ հավանական է: Շատ ավելի գործուն մեխանիզմ է դավադրությունը, պալատական հեղաշրջումը, որի հաջողված փորձը մենք արդեն ունենք: Դա իշխանափոխության առավել անցանկալի տեսակն է, որովհետեւ դավադիրների հաջողությունը հիասթափեցնում է հասարակությանը, նպաստում է նիհիլիզմի, ցինիզմի տարածմանը: Երբ ուժային նախարարները հավատարիմ չեն մնում իրենց երդմանը, դավաճանում են գլխավոր հրամանատարին (ով էլ նա լինի) եւ անկյուններում քչփչում են, թե ինչպես գահընկեց անեն երկրի ղեկավարին, դա միմիայն վնաս է բերում երկրին: 98-ի հաջողված հեղաշրջումից հետո մնացած փորձերը, բարեբախտաբար, ձախողվեցին: Այսօր Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը, կարծես թե, ցանկանում է նոր դավադրություն հասունացնել: Ընդդիմությունը, բնականաբար, պետք է որ դրան դեմ լինի, որովհետեւ դրանից չեն շահի ոչ ինքը, ոչ էլ երկիրը:
> 
> ԱՐԱՄ ԱԲՐԱՀԱՄՅԱՆ


Նման իրատեսական հոդվածներ ցավոք շատ հազվադեպ են հանդիպում...

----------

